# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  PETIT PEPE GIZMO   -  URGENT SOLIDARITE POUR LES SOINS DE GIZMO

## catrina

Bonjour,

J'espère avoir le temps de vous refaire une présentation de *Gizmo*  :: *petit pépé identifié de 11 ANS et +,* mais dont les propriétaires sont restés aux abonnés absents.



Juste pour vous informer, pour ceux qui l'ont un peu suivi, qu'il est ce jour *hospitalisé*.

Je fais au mieux pour vous tenir informé , je l'ai laissé ce matin, et je passe le visiter dans l'après midi.

Pour faire court, hier soir je suis parvenue à le nourrir, ce matin à 5h également, pour autant, il ne mange que très peu et surtout pas forcément des aliments très nutritionnel, à savoir qu'il a préféré l'assiette d'une mousse mixée à de l'eau tiède pour hier soir, et ce matin à 5h toujours à cette même mousse mixer avec un jaune d'uf plutôt qu'à la pâté plus nourrissante diluée avec un peu d'eau tiède.
Les quantités qu'il mange sont dérisoires par rapport, à ce qu'il mangeait avant. ( et en plus diluées à de l'eau )

  ce matin à 5h et après dodo câlin sur mes genoux ...

Hier soir, j'ai tenté qu'il prenne ses médicaments en les diluant dans son lait ( sa boisson fétiche ) et bien  depuis lors malheureusement il ne veut plus en boire, même en changeant de coupelle ... j'ai tout essayé et plus rien y fait. 

Il a dormi, pour ça tout va bien ; mais voilà il me demande à manger avec ses petits miaulements en me regardant avec son petit regard qui ne laisserait personne indifférent  ... j'ai essayé bcp de mixtures poulet - viande hachée... à chaque fois quand je prépare il est impatient et affamé , donc à chaque fois j'y crois. mais non au final il a très envie il essai et abandonne  :Frown:  .

J'ai appelé la vétérinaire, et je lui ai dis que je refusais de le laisser comme ça jusqu'au prochain rdv de jeudi. Elle a accepté très gentiment de me recevoir, pour le perfuser.
 Je vous mettrais à disposition les devis et factures dès que possible, car nous avons vraiment besoin de votre aide  .

Je n'ai pas la tête, ni la force de lui re-créer son post, j'espère juste que *vous ne l'avez pas oublié*, je préfère aller passer du temps à ses cotés pour ne pas qu'il se sente abandonné. ( après tout j'ai pris des jours pour lui et qu'il soit retapé ).


Ce post, fait peau neuve IL EST UNIQUEMENT dédié à *GIZMO* et à son bien être !!

*Il VEUT SE BATTRE - IL VEUT S'ALIMENTER* - *NE le lâcher pas en cours de route svp !!*


Catherine 

 *MERCI  

**PETIT COEUR SUR PATTES*  ::

----------


## Liolia

Important! La cagnotte pour Gizmo:

https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

----------


## catrina

> Important! La cagnotte pour Gizmo:
> 
> https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina


*Merci Liolia*, avec tout ça j'avais oublié l'adresse de la cagnotte.

Je ne sais pas quoi vous dire.
Je viens de ma visite aux côtés de *GIZMO,* je ne l'avais jamais vu comme ça !! Il est tout penot avec le regard dans le vide, affalé et sa perf en bout de patte. Un vrai *crève cur  , je me pose plein de questions*  * :* Est ce qu'il en a marre et veut partir.. je n'en sais strictement rien. Est ce que ça tient du fait qu'il soit dans une cage chez le véto , je n'en sais rien !! *JE SUIS PERDUE et je ne m'en cache pas. 
Je ne peux pas vous mettre de photos car je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'avoir l'accord du vétérinaire, donc sans accord je ne fais rien. demain peut être... Mais demain est un autre jour, avec un peu de chance Gizmo* * sera de nouveau GIZMO à savoir souffrant il est vrai, mais COMBATTIF !!! 
Là, je ne vous cache rien, je le sens ABATTU !!! Jamais je ne l'avais vu comme ça !!

A tout hasard , Y aurait il une personne sur ce site qui fait de la communication animale?  Si oui, pourriez vous prendre contact avec moi?* 


Ci-dessous, vous avez à disposition les devis et factures : *si vous souhaitez participer*.




J'aimerai tant pouvoir *lire* dans *ses pensées*, ce matin vers 8h, je lui ai dis: " Mon cur, je sais que tu as faim, mais si tu refuses tout ce que je te propose c'est que tu as besoin d'aide vétérinaire " il n'était pas du tout ABATTU comme j'ai pu le voir dans l'après midi.

Catherine

----------


## Liolia

Ecoute, je ne suis pas une experte, mais pour lire dans ses pensées, quand tu es près de lui, vide ta tête, et visualise des images de ce que tu aimerais qui arrivent. Ensuite laisse venir les images naturellement, et tu sauras.

----------


## Kyt's

Je ne suis pas véto, je n'ai pas vu Gizmo en vrai mais ce que j'ai lu de son histoire et encore plus ces derniers jours font que je ne peux qu'écrire ce qui va suivre au lieu de rester silencieuse :
Il arrive un moment où la souffrance est intolérable et les miracles impossibles.
Pour avoir dû faire endormir plusieurs de mes compagnons de longue date, je sais quel véritable déchirement cela est.
Si j'avais été à leur place, quand la vie n'est plus que survie, quand le corps n'est plus que douleur (plus ou moins soulagée), j'aurais donné n'importe quoi pour qu'ils me délivrent de cet enfer.

----------


## catrina

> Je ne suis pas véto, je n'ai pas vu Gizmo en vrai mais ce que j'ai lu de son histoire et encore plus ces derniers jours font que je ne peux qu'écrire ce qui va suivre au lieu de rester silencieuse :
> Il arrive un moment où la souffrance est intolérable et les miracles impossibles.
> Pour avoir dû faire endormir plusieurs de mes compagnons de longue date, je sais quel véritable déchirement cela est.
> Si j'avais été à leur place, quand la vie n'est plus que survie, quand le corps n'est plus que douleur (plus ou moins soulagée), j'aurais donné n'importe quoi pour qu'ils me délivrent de cet enfer.


*Kyt's , je ne veux pas m'acharner . Quand je l'ai quitté il jouait, mangeait ... Si ça n'avait pas été le cas croyez moi, je n'aurais rien tenté , de toutes façons, je souhaitai qu'il ai de vrais soins, chose que je ne pouvais faire sans le changement de propriétaire.
C'est certain depuis nos retrouvailles dimanche après midi, les questions que je me pose vu son état sont tout autre que celles que je me posais avant.
 Pourtant, dès qu'il est sorti de la boite de transport, il a mangé et bcp bcp bcp bu SEUL .. Alors je me suis dis : bah alors TU MANGES ET TU BOIS !!???
Par contre, Mon dieu oui il criait de douleur !! Et ça, il en est juste Hors de question!! 
C'est pourquoi, le lundi première heure j'ai appelé la véto, qui a accepté de me recevoir directement .. Depuis il est vrai, il ne crie plus de douleur, je ne suis pas vétérinaire, si on me dit que je suis en train de m'acharner alors qu'il ne veut plus se battre, j'écouterai la mort dans l'âme les conseils vétérinaire !!
Déjà ma priorité était qu'il ne souffre pas, et de le réhydrater .

A titre personnel, j'ai des problèmes de santé ( comme apparemment bcp de personnes ici présentent avec qui j'ai pu discuter ) et je sais à titre personnel que quand la douleur est trop forte, on se laisse aller et on se dit à quoi bon !!
 Maintenant, je ne suis pas Gizmo , je viens à peine de le récupérer , est ce que sa maladie a bcp évoluée? est ce qu'il a eu une baisse de moral en se sentant abandonné de nouveau? JE N'EN SAIS RIEN , je veux son bien être rien de plus, si ça implique qu'il soit euthanasié et bien ... 




*

----------


## mosca27

Catrina, peut être mettre a jour le titre de ce post et ajouter "cagnotte ouverte"

Allez amis rescuéens !
on se mobilise pour les frais des soins apportés à Gizmo... et on y croit ! Faites circuler svp
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

----------


## orchidee56

Bonjour, 

Chacun donne des conseils, des retours d'expérience, etc... mais tu es la seule  selon moi au final à détenir les clefs Catrina. 

Peut-être que je vais choquer mais même le vétérinaire en termes d'euthanasie n'est pas toujours de bons conseils. Certains vétérinaires proposent l'euthanasie beaucoup plus facilement par exemple quand il s'agit d'un minou arrivant de la rue...

De mon côté, quand le chat est atteint d'un mal incurable type paralysie totale, PIF, cancer stade terminal. Là, je ne vois pas le bénéfice de continuer puisqu'on sait qu'il n'y aura pas d'issue favorable.

En revanche, dans le cadre d'un calcivirus, le chat peut se stabiliser en recevant antibios, anti-inflammatoire et en détartrant au minimum les dents.

Ce protocole minimal, Guizmo n'a pas pu le recevoir a priori puisque la prescription antibios par rapport à ce que j'ai compris date seulement du 31 Octobre.

Pour l'évolution de la maladie, il s'agit d'une maladie chronique, alors il est rare à mon avis qu'elle explose en 15 jours seulement. 

Par contre, le changement de lieu entraîne un stress et ce stress fait baisser le système immunitaire. Il en est de même pour la prise de cortisone qui crée une immunosuppression transitoire qui peut s'avérer importante. Le système immunitaire baissant, la maladie explose mais de manière temporaire.

La douleur se gère bien aujourd'hui chez l'animal comme chez l'humain, éventuellement le temps que le traitement puisse faire effet.

Pour ce qui est de la douleur d'ailleurs et de ce que peut penser l'animal, je trouve important de dresser un parallèle humain : puisqu'elle le souhaite, faut-il dans ce cas laisser une personne qui veut se suicider le faire ?

Catrina, à titre perso, comme je te l'ai dit, je fais des crises de coliques néphrétiques itératives depuis 20 ans. Il m'est arrivé d'hurler qu'on me tue y compris en service hospitalier avant de recevoir une bonne dose de morphine. Alors, aurait-il fallu me tuer, exaucer mon vœux sachant que c'est transitoire ?

J'aime l'approche systémique qui permet d'appréhender l'animal dans sa globalité. 

Il a été question de FIV mais un chat FIV peut déclarer la maladie au bout de 10 ans, on le sait aujourd'hui. Le fait qu'un calcivirus soit là ne veut pas dire que la FIV est déclaré. 

Par ailleurs, comment le chat a été testé s'il a bien été testé ? Une prise de sang PER est fiable à quasi 100%. Par contre, les tests minutes très à la mode actuellement ne le sont absolument pas. Une simple infection/inflammation peut donner un faux positif, ce que mettent pas mal de thèses vétérinaires récentes en exergue...

Guizmo a 11 ans, considéré comme senior, ce qui est un facteur plutôt péjoratif. Ceci-étant, un chat peut dépasser la vingtaine aussi, y compris en vivant dehors, j'en ai eu l'expérience.

Etre chez le vétérinaire, généralement, les chats n'aiment pas ça, d'où un état dépressif. Ils n'aiment pas les cages et comme ils sont territoriaux, la promiscuité peut s'avérer difficile à vivre pour eux.

Maintenant, pour trancher au niveau de la marche suivre, il est souvent très utile de réaliser un bilan sanguin pouvant permettre de voir où en est l'animal d'un point de vue global.

Autre piste de réflexion : On peut en plus d'un traitement allopathique administrer à un chat phytothérapie et homéopathie dans le cadre d'un calcivirus. Comme tout traitement, ça peut marcher ou pas, ou un peu. Dans tout les cas, ce type de traitement ne peut pas je pense faire de mal

Quelques adresses à ce niveau-là : 
https://arnaudveto.blogspot.fr/2011/...emoignage.html
http://leschatsfontlaloi.fr/traiteme...recapitulatif/
Extraits de pépin de pamplemousse dit "EPP" : https://arnaudveto.blogspot.fr/2010/...plemousse.html

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour.

 Selon moi, c'est à toi de choisir ce que tu sens bon pour lui, en ton âme et conscience en utilisant ton libre-arbitre. 

Bonne journée à toi, 

Orchidée

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ce sont de bien meilleures nouvelles, du petit père! Vous savez Catrina , gizmo c est super ennuyé de vous et de la chaleur de son foyer, j ai eu suffisamment de chats, pour savoir que quand ils ne veulent plus ...ils ne mangent plus ..ne boivent plus...Le calcivirus est très douloureux, Orchidée ,vous a mis tous les post et il y a Lilou qui a des chats qui en sont atteint... D autre part qui n à pas de soucis en ce moment ,pour Gizmo c est votre amour qui compte ,ainsi que la sécurité d être avec vous ...

----------


## orchidee56

Bonsoir, 

Normalement, Guizmo doit se faire opérer demain.

Cela représente un coût supplémentaire donc la cagnotte est plus que jamais de mise : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

Merci de votre aide pour la faire tourner, 

Orchidée.

----------


## Liolia

Alors finalement on lui enlève les dents?
Y a t il un devis qu'on sache combien il manque?

----------


## catrina

> Alors finalement on lui enlève les dents?
> Y a t il un devis qu'on sache combien il manque?


Je viens de rentrer très longue journée... transfert de la clinique où se trouvait *Gizmo* vers une autre pour opération demain matin ..

Je vous fais un message avec Photos , je me pose deux minutes..

Il faut augmenter la cagnotte, je suis plus proche des *900 * !!! Vendredi, je ne suis pas sûre que ma carte va passer !! Il faut qu'on se mette à jouer au loto !!! 

Ce matin, la vétérinaire préférée de *Gizmo* m'a appelé vers 8h, pour me tenir informé !! ( *Je l'adore* !! pas besoin d'attendre l'ouverture pour appeler !! ) et ça se voit que Gizmo aussi l'aime bcp .

Aller petite pose

*Plein* de *bonnes ondes* ( là, je ne sais pas comment il va supporter cette nouvelle clinique et je ne pourrais pas le visiter ...  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Catrina, peut être mettre a jour le titre de ce post et ajouter "cagnotte ouverte"
> 
> Allez amis rescuéens !
> on se mobilise pour les frais des soins apportés à Gizmo... et on y croit ! Faites circuler svp
> https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina



Oui, c'est vrai *mosca27 !!  Je vais le faire,  ça devient très urgent !!

EUH J'AI FAIS DES CARTES ,MAIS JE N'AI PAS L'ARGENT SUR MON COMPTE ET LA TAXE D'HABITATION VA SE PRESENTER...ET VENDREDI JE NE SAIS PAS SI MA CARTE VA PASSER*  ? RESTE LE CHEQUE MAIS EUHH SOUS 5 JOURS UN CHEQUE NON PAYE C LA M....!! SHUTT les vétérinaires savent que j'ai fais un post ( je n'ai pas spécifié RESCUE mais bon) * les autres chats que je nourris vont également en pâtir ..

Mais quelle JOIE DE VOIR GIZMO*  ::  comme je le connais, avec ou sans la perf !!!

----------


## catrina

*Gizmo* en voiture , transit entre les deux cliniques , la perf n'est pas branchée..

 Dans la salle d'attente, nouvelle clinique pour subir l'opération ... euhh un peu stressant, bcp d'animaux dont un chat qui miaulait bcp du coup, je ne sais pas ce qu'il disait mais rien de bon car *GIZMO VOULAIT PARTIR* !! BCP d'attente ....

----------


## catrina

facture fin de première hospitalisation en complément des précédents messages ci-dessus  avec Facture.

Nouvelle Clinique pour opération :

 Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout mis, en clair, c'est *676*,*80* en espérant qu'il n'y ai pas de mauvaises surprises... et surtout en espérant que tout se passe bien pour *GIZMO*!!!... Le petit nom que lui a donné le nouveau vétérinaire c'est *CHATON* , euh il a plus de 11 ans  , on va dire que c'est *affectueux * !!

----------


## Liolia

Tu sais a quelle heure il sera opéré demain? ou en tout cas a quel moment tu auras des nouvelles?

----------


## catrina

Grosse appréhension, *GIZMO* va avoir une sonde oesophagienne pour le nourrir les jours suivants.... sauf qu'apparemment il peut s'en défaire rapidement  INUTILE de vous dire *LA PANIQUE* que ça serait pour moi, si il se retrouve avec le trou en sachant que samedi et dimanche tous les vétos seront fermés !! Mais ça ne va pas se produire !!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous ne pouvez pas avoir un échelonnement de payements ? Le temps de récolter l argent?
En tout cas il a un bien meilleur regard ! Cela fait plaisir..

----------


## catrina

Non j'ai demandé je ne sais pas, tout ce que je sais , c'est que si ils m'appellent c'est que c très très très mauvais signe !! Et moi j'ai le droit d'appeler à partir de 16h .

----------


## catrina

> Vous ne pouvez pas avoir un échelonnement de payements ? Le temps de récolter l argent?
> En tout cas il a un bien meilleur regard ! Cela fait plaisir..


Non, c'était tout de suite 300 et le reste vendredi sous réserve qu'en plus il n'y ai pas de mauvaises surprises en fonction d'autres soins à apporter ..

Là, depuis lundi j'en suis à près de *900  (en incluant le reste à donner vendredi ) .

Quelqu'un joue au loto?

https://www.facebook.com/IncroyableF...1256446596446/
*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Catrina, pour la communication animale, je vous envoie un mp.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Malheureusement pas !!! Donc cagnotte Leetchie !!

----------


## orchidee56

Je remets le lien de la cagnotte leetchi : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

Et le lien de la publication Facebook réalisée que vous pouvez aussi diffuser un maximum : https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...01&pnref=story

Si vous pouvez me dire si c'est ok avec le lien facebook, ce serait super car j'ai parfois du mal...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui Orchidée, le lien marche . Merci ,et bonne journée à vous .On croise les doigts pour le petiot ....

----------


## Liolia

Alors? Ou en est on?

----------


## Roukmoutt

On attends ....en espérant que tout aille pour le mieux ....

----------


## Liolia

oui

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Normalement Gizmo se porte bien. Si je ne donne pas d'informations c'est que je ne l'ai pas vu de mes yeux.

 Je sais qu'il a bien été opéré, qu'on lui a fait le détartrage plus extraction de dents, combien exactement je ne sais pas!
 Il a semblerait-il, une stomatite chronique importante (grave), impactant toute la bouche, avec principalement le fond de la bouche, la langue , le palais... parois ..nez , BCP BCP d'ulcérations et saigne 'facilement'... "Peut être le sida qui s'est déclenché ?!! " c'est la phrase de la personne qui l'a opéré.

Je préfère le voir, si tout se passe bien ça sera demain, et une fois que j'aurais le compte rendu écrit alors ça sera certainement plus clair pour vous comme pour moi.... ( enfin pour moi, je regarde sur internet et ma petite Orchidée doit s'arracher les cheveux à essayer de m'expliquer ). 

Il s'est réveillé et a mangé seul, pâté et petites croquettes pour chaton.
 J'ai demandé à pouvoir appeler demain matin, on m'a répondu pas avant 10h30 ( oui parce qu'aujourd'hui même si j'appelais avant 16h ça ne servait à rien) ; et en fonction de son état, on avisera. 

Il va surement être sous cortisone et antibios . 

Merci


P.S:  Plus que jamais nous avons besoin de votre aide :  https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

----------


## Roukmoutt

Si il mange c est déjà bon signe, pleins de pensées positives pour le petit , et une nuit plus tranquille pour vous ...

----------


## Ikina

Bonsoir,
Les nouvelles sont rassurantes et positives !
Catherine, même si tu ne le vois pas encore de tes propres yeux, c'est bien de nous donner des nouvelles car on s'inquiétait...

Depuis son réveil, Gizmo a mangé tout seul, il n'aura donc pas de sonde oesophagienne pour être nourri ce WE ? 
Si tu t'inquiète pour ce WE sans véto, en cas de problème tu pourras contacter le service d'urgence à l'Ecole Vétérinaire d'Alfort et l'y amener si besoin. Je peux te donner leur coordonnées si tu n'en as pas.

Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est super positif

----------


## catrina

Pour la sonde ça dépendra de son état demain matin.

J'ai des problèmes de santé qui font que je ne peux pas toujours prendre le volant comme je le souhaiterai et encore moins pour de longues distances.

Bonne soirée à vous 

*Merci*

----------


## Roukmoutt

On espère que tout se passera bien ...Mais il faut aussi faire bouger la cagnotte, car Catrina va devoir régler tout cela !!! Alors Help à tous ,un euro par ci ,un euro par la ...Il faut vraiment les aider tout les deux !

----------


## catrina

MON POT DE COLLE EST DE RETOUR ET M'EMPECHE DE VOUS METTRE UN MESSAGE...

 des dents ça??????? plutôt des petits bouts..

 Miam Miam avec médicament et une partie homéopathie. Oups non, là ce sont les croquettes pour chaton, car c'est sa nouvelle petite gourmandise , elles sont toutes petites. ça c'est depuis que le monsieur de mercredi lui a dit : "oh *petit Chaton !!* "  :Embarrassment:   :: 

  Le retour de mon petit pot de colle !! GIZMO


"Les lésions buccales sont chroniques, elles seront toujours présentes, plus ou moins marquées et plus ou moins invalidantes. il s'agit d'une stomatite avec ulcérations des fosses palatoglosses et proliférations des deux côtés du frein de la langue. Le but est d'apporter du confort au chat en reduisant les bactéries dans sa bouche et en limitant l'inflammation.

contrôle dans 10-15jours chez le vétérinaire traitant avant si anomalie, les lésions buccales sont chroniques et peuvent être l'expression de son FIV qui s'exprime : interférons, lasers... une avulsion dentaire totale ne résoudrait pas le problème ."






En complément, du traitement médicale sous les conseils d'*Ikina* et conforté par *Orchidée son expérience et TOUTES Ses recherches !!! UN grand MERCI* * pour toutes tes recherches ORCHIDEE .. IKINA il me manque l'argent colloidal  et également un tube d'homéopathie que j'aurais lundi dans l'après midi. 

là je le laisse se reposer , mais il me reste les 3 gouttes d'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse à lui administrer.. le reste c bon c fait  , mais c long et il faut surveiller car Monsieur mange, en laissant les médicaments de côté!! 

Je vois tous vos MP même si je ne me connecte pas tout le temps , MERCI de prendre de ses nouvelles , il fait craquer bcp de cur !!* *DON JUAN 
*
*ON CROISE LES DOIGTS et on fait mentir la médecine , et si avec le temps il se retapait définitivement ?!! Et si il n'était pas FIV + .... 


*

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est quand même une meilleure nouvelle ,et une forme de soulagement... Bravo à vous et à Gizmo!! L homéopathie et d autres choses naturelles peuvent le soulager grandement .Allez voir les liens d Orchidée .
Quel soulagement de savoir qu il est avec vous,et qu il mange....tout tout de bon à vous deux pour cette nuit l un près de l autre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis vraiment heureuse pour vous deux.

----------


## catrina

> C est quand même une meilleure nouvelle ,et une forme de soulagement... Bravo à vous et à Gizmo!! L homéopathie et d autres choses naturelles peuvent le soulager grandement .Allez voir les liens d Orchidée .
> Quel soulagement de savoir qu il est avec vous,et qu il mange....tout tout de bon à vous deux pour cette nuit l un près de l autre
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je suis vraiment heureuse pour vous deux.



*MERCI Roukmoutt* , oui j'ai ajouté les produits conseillés par *ORCHIDEE* !! Que je remercie encore un fois, pour le temps qu'elle a passé en ligne avec moi, pour ses recherches , pour ses conseils, pour son expérience !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

J avais pas vu la fin du message :: ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De rien Catrina ,beaux rêves à vous deux...dormez bien l un contre l autre...

----------


## Ikina

Woupi ! Voilà de super bonnes nouvelles !  
Je suis très contente pour toi Catherine et le petit Gizmo. 
Très contente aussi que tu t'es décidée pour un traitement en homéo et de EPP.

Tu peux commander l'argent colloïdal à la pharmacie dont je t'ai donné des coordonnées pour lui faire des sprays dans la gueule. 
C'est un produit très efficace, je traite de tous mes minettes avec : problème de peau, plaies, nettoyer des yeux et des oreilles et en ce moment traiter la gingivite de ma nouvelle minette trouvée et non réclamé par la proprio !

Ce sera bien que tu commandes aussi du charbon activé en poudre et en donner à Gizmo 1 CC dans 2 CS d'eau (distancé de 2h des repas et des médicaments) pour éliminer les bactéries dans sa gueule.

Très bon weekend férié à vous tous !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Bon bah ça continue, *Gizmo* m'a réveillé à 2h30 câlins et *MANGER*... 
Hier soir, en rentrant de la clinique, *Gizmo* me collait, je me suis absentée pour aller chercher l'homéopathie en pharmacie, quand je suis rentrée en nettoyant sa litière j'ai vu du caca recouvert au vu de la texture je me suis dis Tiens bizarre ça devait être du "popo mou" ... et bien là il vient de faire POPO et c'est de la *diarrhée* !!!  :: 

A 9h j'appelle direct la clinique, nous n'avions pas parlé des selles !! Est ce que c'est quelque chose que je lui ai donné  ::  ?!!

Du coup, adieu ses croquettes coup de cur pour Chaton , je vais tenter de lui mettre celles pour la diarrhée ...   :Frown:  

Il peut se déshydrater de nouveau si il a la diarrhée? 
Je sens qu'il va falloir que je sorte la pipette pour tout ce qui est traitement ... Il me restait du FORTIFLORAL ... j'attends de voir si ils me disent de lui donner !!

Il ne me laisse pas vous faire les messages 
ça c'est quand je le retire du clavier !! Et vous n'avez pas les miaulements ; Et quand il me fait ses massages ronronnement , euh je peux vous dire que ses griffes ont bien repoussées !!  ::   ça c'est lui vis à vis de moi : " brave bipède" !!
*GIZMO* :" C'est moi ta priorité pourquoi tu joues avec le clavier , Fais moi des câlins!!! " .. et c'est comme ça depuis 2h30-3h du mat !! 
Sur la photo, je crois qu'il a son nez qui brille, mais non non j'ai vérifié, il ne coule pas , pas d'éternuement pour l'instant, et pas de bave. Mais une très grosse diarrhée !!


La clinique ne répondra pas au tel avant lundi , ils reçoivent en urgence de part le message répondeur. Est ce que c'est une urgence? Il n'est pas mal... il réclame à mangé et de l'attention comme avant ...
 si il dort et que je me lève.. il se lève et me suit. 
Est ce que c'est parce qu'il a mangé essentiellement des croquettes durant 2jours et que moi je lui ai donné mousse et sachets humidifiés??
Je vous dis en me choisissant, il n'a pas choisi une infirmière !! JE SUIS NULLE !! Donc besoin de vos conseils.

----------


## Ikina

Bonjour,
Je pense que Gizmo a de la diarrhée car son estomac supporte mal les aliments, après une période où il ne mangait pas, du stress et du cumul des différents traitements ces dernières semaines.

Tu peux lui donner du Fortiflora sans problème (avant ou après 2h des repas et des médicaments), c'est une probiotique qui va fortifier ses flores intestinales.

Les vétos t'ont donné quels médicaments pour lui ? Quand ce sera fini ces médicaments allopathiques, il faudrait que tu lui donne une cure de probiotiques de 3-4 semaines pour lui reconstituer les flores intestinales.

Il faudrait aussi lui donner beaucoup à boire (eau minérale) ou bouillon de poulet pour éviter qu'il soit déshydraté. Lui donner aussi à manger léger, de la viande blanche et en petites quantités à la fois.

J'ai vu que tu t'es investi beaucoup dans les croquettes (et pâtés ?) chez le véto, elles sont bourrées de céréales, de maïs avec des sous-produits de soit-disant "viandes" et testées sur animaux !

Gizmo est très maigre, tu n'as pas besoin de lui donner des croquettes pour chats stérilisés.

Quand tu auras du temps, je te conseille de consulter les rubriques "Pâtés" et "Croquettes" pour choisir une meilleure marque, moins chère et sans céréale :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ur-chats-8747/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...-p-520-a-8491/

----------


## orchidee56

Bonjour, 

Pour ceux ou celles qui tentent d'aider, juste un message informatif : 

 Guizmo prend beaucoup de cortisone : 
- double injection de dexamethasone ces derniers jours.
- et actuellement 5 mg par jour de prednisolone. 

Moi je me retire du post car Catrina est libre de donner les traitements qu'elle veut mais je ne peux donner des conseils sur ce qui représente pour moi une aberration scientifique.

De plus, j'ai demandé plusieurs fois les résultats d'analyse de Guizmo et ne les ai pas eus. Le médical, ça réclame énormément de précisions et là je nage dans flou ce que je refuse.

Je clos aussi la cagnotte restituant la somme à Catrina.

Bon courage Catrina, bon courage Guizmo.

----------


## Ikina

Orchidée, je vous comprends et ai apprécié vos interventions globalement sur tout le forum.
Merci beaucoup de vos bons conseils et aides à Catrina et Gizmo.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai donné que des conseils sur des produits complémentaires sans risque, je ne traite pas (encore) mes animaux en homéopathie mais essentielement en phytothérapie.
Et je ne donne plus jamais de cortisone à mes animaux.

J'ai essayé de conseiller Catrina de s'orienter vers les traitements naturels et l'ai suggéré un véto spécialiste en ostéopathie, acupuncture donnant des traitements homéo & phyto à Paris.
Mais biensûr les choix appartiennent à Catrina.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Catrina, bonjour, la cortisone administrée à Guzmo a pour but de réduire l' inflammation dans sa bouche mais c'est aussi un immunosuppressur, cad qu'il a pour malheureux effet de baisser son immunité. Et cela est délétère pour lui et l'expose à davantage d'effets secondaires.

1mg par poids de corps est le maximum et c'est énorme, car le coeur en prend un coup et les surrénales également cad qu'elles se mettent en veille, ne fournissant plus de cortisone naturel, qui sert à réagir au stress tant mental que physique  ( pour réagir aux inflammations notamment).

Si pris longtemps, s'ensuit une fatigue surrénalienne, cad que l'humain coe l'animmal se trouve,nnt durablement en fatigue chroonique avec une immunité à plat, surexposés aux bactéries et virus. Donc cercle vicieux.

J'essaie d'être le plus claire possible pour que tu comprennes.
Oui, la cortisone en dose d'attaque peut arrêter l'inflammation, mais non, pas en traitement de fond, car cela traite le symptôme et pas la cause.

La cause se situe sur son terrain, et donc il faut traiter le terrain. cad donner à son organisme les moyens de "se défendre" tout seul.

Cad renforcer son immunité, lui donner les moyens de combattre seul et avec vigueur les bactéries virus.

Pour cela tu as l'Extrait de Pépins de Pamplemousse, qui traite des centaines de virus et champignons.

Les multi-vitamines pour booster son organisme et renforcer son immunité, 
les probiotiques pour refaire une flore intestinale normale qui stopera la diarrhée,
et l'alimentation, avec de bons nutriments, oligo-éléments etc, croquettes sans maïs, type Acana, Taste of the Wild, Origen, des aliments frais, de type poisson bouilli.

Il y a un gros business dans les croquettes, déclinées selon bébé adulte castré senior. Souvent peu nutritives et plein d'adjuvants-qui sont allergènes et peu tolérées, ensuite vraiment pas nourrissantes.
Je te recommande celles ci ily en a bien d'autres. Mais bio et sans maïs.


Sa diarrhée peut tout à fait être en lien avec la prise de cortisone et son injection, car l'immunité se trouve dans l'intestin!

Ne t'étonne pas si Guizmo semble survolté ou a un comportement nerveux cela est du aux corticoïdes qui jouent sur son système nerveux, pouvant engager davantage de stress et d'anxiété car il est en plus forte dose que ce que le corps produit naturellement. Il va boire davantage d'eau aussi, evite le sel je ne vais pas rentre dans le détail car la cortisone retient le sel dans les tissus et va augmenter la tension.

Les médecins ne le disent pas mais les effets secondaires sont importants:
 fonte musculaire, affaiblissement des surrénales, perte du calcium, donc fragilisation des os et tendons, et des des dents également (puisque déminéralisation), cataracte précoce, impact sur les reins sur le long cours ou en fortes doses répétées, augmentation des bactéries dans le sang car acide chlorydrique de l'estomac anihilée par la cortisone...

Voîlà j'ai tenu à te partager cela pour que tu sois en mesure de te faire ta propre opinion.

Si tu envisages d'arrêter ce traitement il faut impérativement baisser lentement le dosage car très dangereux de l'arrêter brutalement, car il faut que ses surrénales aient le temps de "remonter" leur propre production de cortisone.

Il y a d'autres solutions, bien plus intéressantes sur le plan thérapeutique, intéressantes en ce sens que: elles résorbent le problème en rééquilibrant le système dans sa globalité sans altérer les autres organes donc sans autres effets secondaires.
Je ne veuxx pas te faire peur mais vraiment la cortisone est une dégueulasserie, et pas une solution de guérison, crois-moi, et un vétérinaire orienté homéopathie, naturopathie te le dira très franchement.
Bon courage et bisou à ton petit chéri.

----------


## Liolia

Mais pourquoi clore la cagnotte? Il suffit de la mettre a son nom.

----------


## catrina

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pour ceux ou celles qui tentent d'aider, juste un message informatif : 
> 
>  Guizmo prend beaucoup de cortisone : 
> - double injection de dexamethasone ces derniers jours.
> - et actuellement 5 mg par jour de prednisolone. 
> 
> Moi je me retire du post car Catrina est libre de donner les traitements qu'elle veut mais je ne peux donner des conseils sur ce qui représente pour moi une aberration scientifique.
> ...




Merci pour tout Orchidée .
J'espère pouvoir en discuter avec les vétérinaires, et comme j'ai pu te le dire , à mon niveau, avec mon niveau de connaissances NULLE, je ne me vois pas me lever contre les prescriptions médicales, pourtant, j'ai confiance en toi , c'est pourquoi , je vais en discuter avec eux. ( en bachotant au préalable l'un des mails que tu m'avais fais parvenir ).

MERCI POUR TOUT !!

----------


## catrina

> Catrina, bonjour, la cortisone administrée à Guzmo a pour but de réduire l' inflammation dans sa bouche mais c'est aussi un immunosuppressur, cad qu'il a pour malheureux effet de baisser son immunité. Et cela est délétère pour lui et l'expose à davantage d'effets secondaires.
> 
> 1mg par poids de corps est le maximum et c'est énorme, car le coeur en prend un coup et les surrénales également cad qu'elles se mettent en veille, ne fournissant plus de cortisone naturel, qui sert à réagir au stress tant mental que physique  ( pour réagir aux inflammations notamment).
> 
> Si pris longtemps, s'ensuit une fatigue surrénalienne, cad que l'humain coe l'animmal se trouve,nnt durablement en fatigue chroonique avec une immunité à plat, surexposés aux bactéries et virus. Donc cercle vicieux.
> 
> J'essaie d'être le plus claire possible pour que tu comprennes.
> Oui, la cortisone en dose d'attaque peut arrêter l'inflammation, mais non, pas en traitement de fond, car cela traite le symptôme et pas la cause.
> 
> ...


*Comment dois*-*je diminuer la dose*? Je ne veux pas le tuer à petit feu, donc dîtes moi, selon vous , est ce que je peux directement passer à l'étape 1/2 comprimé par jours pendant 7 jours et après je stoppe tout?

Sur la prescription c : 1/2 comprimé matin ( je ne suis pas sûre qu'il l'ai ingéré ce matin car écrasé dans la pâté  ) ça n'est pas plus mal si il n'a pas tout avalé ce matin. 1/2 le soir pendant deux jours, ensuite c'est 1/2 uniquement pendant 7 jours , puis 1/2 comprimé 1jour sur 2 pendant 7jours.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Après notre échange, j'espère le meilleur pour petit Gizmo, la nourriture est fondamentale ainsi que l'hydratation le temps de la descente des doses de cortisone.
Mais non, vous ne le tuez pas à petit feu, vous allez vous faire du mal en pensant comme cela, et ca n'aide ni lui, ni vous.
Les témoignages de l'efficacité de l'EPP sont édifiants, et Gizmo a toutes ses chances.

Allez petit, prends ta pipette d 'Epp, c'est pour ton bien!

----------


## catrina

> Mais pourquoi clore la cagnotte? Il suffit de la mettre a son nom.


*Liola*,  *Orchidée56* a fait *énormément* pour me conseiller entre autre et encore une fois je ne peux que la remercier. 

C'est également Orchidée56 qui a pris le temps de créer une cagnotte, et au vu de la situation de mon compte et des nouveaux frais d'hospitalisation, elle m'avait fait de suite un virement du montant de 170  . Je vais regarder pour en créer une dans les jours à venir.

Je ne me sens pas à la hauteur pour prendre des décisions sur les traitements à lui administrer, je pensais traiter *Gizmo* 15jours avec la prescription remise par la clinique *AVEC* en complément L'extrait de pamplemousse et l'homéopathie que j'ai commencé hier , (et l'argent colloidal que je commencerai dès demain. )
Je vais poursuivre ainsi jusqu'à demain soir, lundi j'espère pouvoir m'entretenir avec la vétérinaire pour voir ce qu'elle préconise surtout en prenant en compte mon souhait de ne plus lui administrer de corticoïdes. Comment procéder pour réduire les doses sans que ça n'ai un impact négatif sur lui ( il va falloir y aller progressivement donc il se peut que l'ordonnance actuelle soit la mieux adapter, pour les jours à venir en tout cas ).

Concernant l'Extrait de Pépin de Pamplemousse que je compte bien lui administrer *TOUS LES JOURS*, (au même titre que l'homéopathie ) à voir si ce dernier peut dès à présent prendre la place de son antibiotique actuel.

Chacun y va de son commentaire, de part vos expériences, votre vécu... Et je vais devoir prendre les décisions , en ayant dorénavant quelques notions sur les produits à bannir . 
Il est vrai qu'à titre personnel, je pencherai plus vers la phytothérapie et l'homéopathie entre autre , mais suite à tout ce qu'il a pu recevoir comme injections, je pense qu'il va falloir y aller progressivement pour ne pas tout perturber dans son organisme.

Vous avez bien compris que je ne suis pas du tout vétérinaire, que je souhaite UNIQUEMENT le bien être de *Gizmo et j'espère juste parvenir à être à la hauteur.

Le fait de ne pas avoir confiance en moi, encore moins dans un domaine que je ne maîtrise pas, ne joue pas en sa faveur .

Aller il est grand temps que je lui apporte de bonnes ondes , il en a bien besoin .


P.S : Concernant son alimentation, j'ai bien pris en compte les croquettes Orijen ' sans céréales'... mais pour l'instant je ne peux pas me le permettre. 
*

----------


## Liolia

Oui bah tu fais bien de prendre le conseil du véto. L'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse c'est très bien en complément pour booster ses défenses mais ça ne peut pas remplacer son antibio.

Bon courage avec tout ça!

----------


## Petite Etoile

L'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse est un antibiotique et un antifongique.
Les antibiotiques allopathiques endommagent tout les bactéries, le biote dans son entier ce qui est dommageable pour la flore intestinale. Mais ce n'est pas l'industrie pharmaceutique qui le dira car on ne peut pas déposer un brevet sur un fruit...
C'est d'ailleurs à cause des effets délétères sur le biote que des probiotiques sont prescrits pour réensemencer cette fameuse flore.

----------


## Liolia

J'ai utilisé de l'EPP sur une portée de chatons atteints du coryza. ( EPP pure )

Seuls ceux peu atteint ont eu un effet. Quand j'en ai discuté avec ma véto, elle m'a dit que l'EPP c'est très bien pour booster les défenses immunitaires, mais que ça n'est pas un antibio. D'ailleurs ces chatons ont du avoir un traitement antibio pour guérir. Je suis bien consciente que les antibiotiques quand on en abuse font des ravages. Mais il ne faut pas non plus oublier que les antibiotiques guérissent de sacrés infections.

Je pense qu'on peut conseiller de la médecine douce pour soutenir un traitement véto. Mais attention quand même, dans le cas de Gizmo par exemple il me semble que l'avis du vétérinaire ne doit pas être décrédibilisé.

Il me semble que Catrina fait de son mieux.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Le cad de Gizmo est à travailler au niveau du terrain, et l'EPP n'est qu'un aspect du traitement. J'en parle sur mon post précédent.

----------


## Liolia

C'est fou ça!

Je ne suis pas en train de parler du traitement de Gizmo. Gizmo a un traitement qui lui a été prescrit par un vétérinaire jusqu'a preuve du contraire.

Je suis pourtant très intéressée par la médecine naturelle, mais là Gizmo il a eu une lourde opération, pourquoi remettre en question ce que préconise le vétérinaire ( qui a mon avis connait bien son job ) et dans le même temps déstabiliser Catrina qui est hyper sensible et angoissée pour son protégé?

Et pour finir lui fermer sa cagnotte, non!

Il me semble qu'ici on est tous et toutes des grands amoureux des animaux, des personnes qui se mobilisent pour sauver les plus faibles d'entre eux. Il me semble aussi qu'on ne donne pas de consultations véto. Et enfin, il me semble que Catrina en a bien bavé, à se faire du souci pour ce chat, et qu'elle mérite compassion et soutien.

On est pas obligés d'êtres tous et toutes d'accord sur tout, heureusement, mais restons bienveillants.

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est à moi que vous parlez? ...
Ne soyez pas agressive.
Je n'ai rien fait que de partager des connaissances avérés, ensuite j ai passé une heure avec Catrina, ensuite la médecine allopathique n'est pas la panacée pour les pathologies chroniques ou de terrain.
Alors oui, une cagnotte est fermée et je n'ai rien à voir la-dedans.

----------


## Liolia

Quelle agressivité? Ou?

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est vraiment , vraiment dommage qu Orchidée ce retire de ce post , d autant plus que la cagnotte était vraiment bien faites! Et en plus Catrina et Gizmo ont réellement besoin de cet argent... 260 euros récoltés en quelques jours c est pas rien!! En espérant que tout ailles pour le mieux pour les 2 .

----------


## Liolia

D'après ce que moi j'ai compris Orchidée va verser l'argent à Catrina, le problème c'est plus que comme elle a été pas mal partagée et que les partages ça voyage bah du coup ça va voyager pour rien.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

Je prends connaissance de vos échanges. 

Liolia - Petite Etoile : Ce sont de simples échanges sur vos connaissances respectives; aucune agression uniquement de simples échanges , chacun à son opinion et c'est tant mieux, heureusement d'ailleurs sinon nous serions tous de simples "*MOUTONS*" (de part l'expression ) à suivre sans aucune jugeote la meute .

Si vous échangiez de vive voix, plus que par échanges interposés via un post, je suis persuadée que vous vous apercevriez qu'au final, ayant pour but la même cause, tout n'est pas à rejeter en bloc dans un sens comme dans l'autre. ( au moins dans un 1er temps )

*Plein* de  *Bonnes ONDES SVP* * , ET MOI LA Première à donner l'exemple pour Gizmo.*

Oui, *Gizmo* a une prescription médicale, suite à son intervention chirurgicale, une opération ça n'est pas un *geste anodin*, donc je ne peux me permettre sans en avoir discuter au préalable avec un vétérinaire, d'aller à l'encontre de cette prescription, au moins pour encore aujourd'hui dimanche.


Je n'ai pas créé ce post pour me victimiser et sans même m'en rendre compte c'est ce que j'ai dû faire. Nous ne sommes pas là pour MOI , juste pour *GIZMO* et *UNIQUEMENT GIZMO. 
J'ai échangé avec BCP d'entre vous, et croyez moi Vous avez TOUS DE BONNES INTENTIONS .* 

*Gizmo* m'a choisi, en même temps, je ne suis pas persuadée qu'il a eu bcp de choix dans le quartier en tout cas.
Que je sois perdue, entre les prescriptions médicales et vos exemples concrets *c'est un fait*, et je ne m'en cache pas. 
Je prends plus que vous ne le penser en considération tout ce que vous dîtes, car personnellement je considère que les traitements médicamenteux sont comme des "*caches misères*" qui au final peuvent engendrer d'autres effets secondaires non désirés, et en plus, ne *TRAITENT PAS* , ET DONC NE *SOIGNENT PAS,* le problème à la *source*.

*Gizmo*, vient de subir une intervention , quoi qu'il arrive je souhaite échanger avec la vétérinaire.
Je peux me tromper, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle sera réfractaire à la discussion pour trouver un bon compromis entre prescription médicale et traitement de fond plus sains comme pourrait l'être les traitements homéopathique, phytothérapique... 


 Il va falloir que je sois à la hauteur que je le veuille ou non !!
 Je ne rejette rien, j'essais de lire le maximum de blog entre autre celui *d'Arnaud Véto*.  ancien vétérinaire à la retraite. Punaise, j'aimerai échanger avec ce dernier, j'ai posté un message à son attention on verra bien si il en prend connaissance sur son blog.

*A vous tous*, vous échangez sur ce post, car vous avez été touché par l'histoire de *GIZMO  , et je vous en REMERCIE !*
Votre souhait à *TOUS*, est non pas d'avoir le dernier mot ( raison ou pas raison ) MAIS qu'il se rétablisse et qu'il soit enfin bien portant et heureux... GARDER JUSTE CA EN TETE et envoyez lui de *BONNES ONDES SVP.

Catherine
*

----------


## catrina

> C est vraiment , vraiment dommage qu Orchidée ce retire de ce post , d autant plus que la cagnotte était vraiment bien faites! Et en plus Catrina et Gizmo ont réellement besoin de cet argent... 260 euros récoltés en quelques jours c est pas rien!! En espérant que tout ailles pour le mieux pour les 2 .


Concernant, la cagnotte, si des personnes souhaitent m'aider financièrement envoyer moi un MP, et j'aviserais sur le fait d'en créer une nouvelle ou non. C'est vrai j'ai besoin de votre aide financière mais je ne suis pas là pour quémander , d'autant plus que les personnes qui souhaitent m'aider financièrement, sont me semble t-il des personnes qui sont également dans l'embarras à ce niveau là.
 Si une cagnotte doit être créée et bien je la ferais. 


*MERCI à VOUS TOUS* ,  *PLEIN DE BONNES ONDES POUR GIZMO SVP 

C'est un Petit Bébé plein d'Amour qui demande Bcp Bcp d'Attention ... 

UN COEUR  sur PATTES SANS UNE ONCE D'AGRESSIVITE !!  , et ce même quand il souffre ! 
Il est un véritable exemple pour moi, car croyez moi quand je souffre de douleur, je ne suis pas un cadeau, l'agressivité prend le pas !!

GIZMO**N'A EN LUI AUCUNE ONCE D'AGRESSIVITE AUCUNE !! 
Je ne connais pas son vécu, et je pense que je ne le connaitrait pas, je me doute qu'il a vécu des moments très difficiles pourtant il n'a rien contre l'homme ( bon il a peur de certaines personnes mais même dans ces cas là il n'est pas agressif , juste fuyant ). 

Il veut recevoir de l'amour et être protégé JE SUIS LA , il a besoin de soins évident , je suis là en espérant ne pas me tromper sur les décisions à prendre. C'est SA VIE qui est en jeu !!
*

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est pas quémander, on a tous besoin d aide un jour ou l autre! 
Bons soins à Gizmo ,et bon dimanche à vous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et plein d amour pour lui, n oubliez pas c est les chats qui nous choisissent...En réponse à votre question

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et plein d amour pour lui, n oubliez pas c est les chats qui nous choisissent...En réponse à votre question

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ce post devient compliqué avec tous ces conseils bons ou mauvais .........
Oui positivez pour Guizmo Catrina et suivez votre vétérinaire ou si vous n'avez pas réellement confiance changez-en (c'est dit gentiment)
A trop vous disperser, c'est juste mon avis, c'est risqué peut-être pour Guizmo
En tout cas, vous étiez faits pour vous rencontrez tous les deux

----------


## catrina

flash infos *Gizmo   :

Cette nuit, je ne le sentais pas très bien, hier dans la journée non plus, sans compter qu'hier je pense qu'il m'a bluffé pour tous les médicaments comme pour l'homéopathie !! 
Pour L'EPP ça n'est pas la joie, j'utilise la seringue !! 
Il fait toujours un popo mou voir une partie liquide, il mange steak haché , poisson à l'eau .. les pâtés on oubli ...

Il y a quelques minutes M. GIZMO se lavait !!  Oui, pour vous c'est peut être rien mais pour moi c'est beaucoup !!  BRAVO GIZMO  !!  D'habitude c'est moi qui le "lave" au gant , et qui le brosse !!* 


Je lui ai retiré son pansement , ça le démangeait 

 à la base quand il dort je tente de prendre le contour de sa bouche pour zoomer et ausculter à ma façon, mais il a bougé .   *C'est moi ou il est vraiment  à croquer  ??? 



Roukmoutt, Erik vous souhaitez que je refasse une cagnotte .... je regarde ce soir le fonctionnement.  sur 1000  A atteindre nous en étions à 26O et je remercie toutes les personnes ayant participé, hormis pour certain, je ne connais pas vos pseudos... alors j'espère juste que vous vous reconnaitrez. 

MERCI*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Un chat qui fait sa toilette c est bon signe ! C est bien clair qu il veut vivre le petiot ,avec vous..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

Hier soir je suis tombée de sommeil , *ENFIN* j'ai envie de vous dire.

*Gizmo*  a l'air de bien se porter .. par contre , demain je dois reprendre le travail, et il semble perdu si je ne suis pas là. 
Devinez quoi ?!!!


OUI OUI  , c'est bien son pipi et *popo* de 2h du matin !! bon une partie est encore un peu molle, mais ça n'est plus tout liquide !! Exit la diarrhée. et bizarre il n'a pas pris la peine de le recouvrir. Il voulait que je le vois bien?  

*Voici la nouvelle cagnotte* : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023 

Mes photos sont surdimensionnées et du coup je n'y ai pas mis toutes les factures qui sont présentes sur ce post. A vous de me dire si ça convient.
 J'ai juste créé la page, après , je n'ai pas regardé le fonctionnement . 

J'espère que vous pourrez aider, aujourd'hui je retourne à la pharmacie prendre ce qu'il manquait (homéopathie 1 tube et argent colloidal) j'espère pouvoir payer . Je vais également contacter la vétérinaire pour voir si elle peut m'accorder un peu de temps dans son planning pour échanger sur la médication de Gizmo. Si elle me propose une nouvelle consultation  euh je ne pourrais pas payer.. donc oui, j'ai re-créé une cagnotte.

*Merci*

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


Juste pour vous tenir informé, car après durant la semaine, je ne pourrais plus trop me connecter avant dimanche.

Je n'ai pas pu contacter la vétérinaire car ce matin, ils font les opérations. A voir dans l'après midi.

Par contre, j'ai eu un retour du *Dr*. *Arnaud véto*, en gros les grandes lignes, il me répond via son *Blog* qui est accessible à tout le monde :

"Il serait bon de ne pas mélanger le traitement allopathique (anti inflammatoires, antibiotiques) avec le traitement homéopathique car ces 2 médecines s'opposent....

Il me parait difficile de stimuler un organisme (mode d'action de l'homéopathie) en le bloquant en même temps avec des anti inflammatoires allopathiques !

Faites donc d'abord les prescriptions de mon confrère. L'homéopathie sera donnée ensuite après l'arrêt du traitement. "



Voilà, je lui ai reposé des questions pour avoir de plus amples renseignements.

Les réponses aux questions sont toutes à la suite sur son Blog, c'est assez agaçant car il n'y a pas non plus d'alerte pour informer qu'il y a une réponse qui a été formulé. Donc il faut suivre, et surtout ne pas perdre la page, sinon il ne faut pas avoir un ordinateur comme le mien qui rame bien!!  auquel cas Armez vous de patience!!


Bonne journée à vous. 


Catherine

*N.B*: J'oubliais, je ne sais pas si des personnes comptaient faire des dons pour *Gizmo* , si c'est les cas je vous remercie, mais voilà pour ma part, je ne peux pas prendre de nouveau crédit, mais j'ai un crédit révolving à disposition, je vais l'utiliser pour pouvoir tout payer, et on verra bien.. Je vous dis ça, car *deux posts* m'ont bcp touché ( en fait, il y en a bcp plus mais voilà...) 
*Lilou130  :* CHEYENNE est opérée aujourd'hui , en plus de votre soutien, cette femme extraordinaire à besoin de votre aide, elle a à charge chaque jours *83 bébés qu'elle aime de tout son cur,* dont certains bien *souffrant*!! Elle les soigne chaque jour !! Courage lilou130 j'espère que tout se passe bien pour cheyenne , on croise les doigts !

Il y a également un couple de retraités *François* et *Suzanne, je n'ai qu'un mot  BRAVO  pour ce que vous faites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Liolia

> "Il serait bon de ne pas mélanger le traitement allopathique (anti inflammatoires, antibiotiques) avec le traitement homéopathique car ces 2 médecines s'opposent....
> 
> Il me parait difficile de stimuler un organisme (mode d'action de l'homéopathie) en le bloquant en même temps avec des anti inflammatoires allopathiques !
> 
> Faites donc d'abord les prescriptions de mon confrère. L'homéopathie sera donnée ensuite après l'arrêt du traitement. "


C'est plein de bon sens!

----------


## lilou130

*Messaged'orchidée :*

Pourceux ou celles qui tentent d'aider, juste un message informatif: 

Guizmoprend beaucoup de cortisone : 
-double injection de dexamethasone ces derniers jours.
-et actuellement 5 mg par jour de prednisolone. 

Moije me retire du postcarCatrina est libre de donner les traitements qu'elle veut mais je nepeux donner des conseils sur ce qui représente pour moi uneaberration scientifique.

Deplus, j'ai demandé plusieurs fois les résultats d'analyse de Guizmoet ne les ai pas eus. Le médical, ça réclame énormément deprécisions et là je nage dans flou ce que je refuse.

Jeclos aussi la cagnotte restituant la somme à Catrina.

Boncourage Catrina, bon courage Guizmo.

*mon message* 


Jerejoins ce soir Orchidée, qui pour ma part est une personne très àl'écoute des animaux et des gens et en plus douée d'un certain bonsens et d'excellentes connaissances médicales. 


Jeme retire du post également car il m'est impossible actuellement dete conseiller Catrina. Il y a des nons sens et des incohérences dans« tes dires » et dansles traitements qui sont donnés à Guizmo mais surtout , surtout, jet'ai demandé à maintes reprises d'avoir des résultats d'analyse ,de me mettre en contact avec la vétérinaire pour pouvoir faire le« tampon » et je n'ai jamais rien eu en retour.


Onne peut pas te conseiller correctement sur un chat – que l'on a pasvu – dont on a aucune photo de l'état de sa bouche- dont on aaucun retour sur les analyses qui ont été faites.
 là on nage dans le flou complet
Tousnos conseils et notre orientation ne peuvent  pas reposer sur dessuppositions.


Pourma part déjà le fait qu'il soit FIV+ par snap ne veut rien dire .Seule une PCR pourra  indiquer s'il est vraiment FIV+ 
jet'ai dit  que la somme demandée par les vétérinairespour l'extraction dentaire était une aberration … je t'ai donnél'adresse de deux vétérinaires dont je connaissais les compétences.Un dans le 77 (à 50 km de chez toi qui pratiquait les tarifs asso)un dans le 93 – 10 km plus loin- mais avec qui on pouvait avoir dela compétence et des tarifs asso.. je t'ai également proposé unvéto sur paris ou tu travaillesJe t'ai proposé de les appeler  mais ça ne te convenait pas.. 
Sachantqu'en ce cas le tarif aurait été divisé par....10 pour au minimunou tout du moins 5  et réponse négative de ta part.pur en plus des vétérinaires très compétents. 
Jai passé plusieurs heures avec toi au tél. J'ai beaucoup de chatsen soins en ce moment mais je voulais donner le maximum pour Guizmo et t'aider au mieux.


Alorsvisiblement tu as un véto qui te prend 1000 euros et en qui tu n'aspas confiance puisque tu demandes à pierre paul jack de te dire quoifaire.
Jete l'ai dit *« soit tu fais confiance à ton véto et tudonnes le traitement qu'il t'a donné, soit tu ne lui fais pasconfiance et tu changes de véto c'est tout simple* » icinous essayons tous et toutes de t'aider mais nous ne sommes pas véto. Nous n'avons « PAS VU » le chat donc nous ne pouvonspas juger de son état réel et nous n'avons pas les résultats deses analyses sanguines.
Jet'ai proposé également de t'envoyer des EPS mais uniquement avecl'accord de ton véto car pour ma part je ne fais pas ça àl'aveuglette. Je vais voir et mon véto et un phytothérapeute. Et jene voulais pas qu'il y ait interférence entre les traitements.Maintenant voilà c'est triste mais moi je n'arrive plus à tesuivre. 
Jete souhaite néamoins d'arriver à suivre Guizmo 
Jete conseille également de ne pas le laisser sortir dehors commec'est le cas actuellement vu son état et de lui enlever son colliertrois fois trop grand pour lui surtout s'il sort dehors.
Jete souhaite une bonne continuation à toi et à Guizmo

----------


## catrina

Là c'est à n'y rien comprendre ?!!! 
je n'ai rien contre Orchidée56 ni contre vous, bien au contraire! vous étiez avec moi au tel quand j'ai récupéré *Gizmo* et qu'il hurlait de douleur dans la soirée du dimanche..
Oui vous m'avez parlé de peut être une connaissance à *Drancy.

Ecoutez vous ne cautionner pas mes décisions apparemment, de part ce message, et j'en suis navrée, je ne suis pas vétérinaire j'ai fais au mieux pour ne plus perdre de temps au vu de son état de santé. 

Le coût est là et je me débrouillerais croyez moi!! ( deux hospitalisations différentes réhydratation au vu de l'état dans lequel il était + transfert vers une autre clinique pour extraction de dents au cas ou pour certaine ça aurait été plus compliqués car les dents n'était pas déchaussées )

 J'ai fais selon moi le mieux pour Gizmo et suite à son intervention chirurgicale je ne me vois pas aller à l'encontre des prescriptions médicales . J'ai quand même en plus demandé conseil au Dr. Arnaud Véto .

Je vous souhaite tout le meilleur à l'une comme à l'autre ... Et  j'espère que l'opération de cheyenne s'est bien passée.
D'ailleurs en lisant votre post cet après midi, je me suis dis Lilou - François et Suzanne en ont bien plus besoin que moi, moi je me débrouillerai.. cf mon message précédent .
Si au final, le but est que ce post soit supprimé et bien très bien ça sera le cas, mais je ne comprends vraiment pas. Il me semblait, que les gens voulaient de ses nouvelles, mais encore une fois j'ai du me tromper.

Pour l'instant, Gizmo va bien, et je ne sais pas si c'est un cache misère , je n'en sais rien!
Demain, je reprends le travail, ça c'est autre chose encore car ptit pépé est vraiment attaché à ma présence dans la même pièce que lui.

Bonne soirée enfin bonne nuit 

Merci

*

----------


## Liolia

Il sort Gizmo?

----------


## catrina

Il veut quand il voit les autres chats que je nourris, mais là il est juste *hors de question*!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il n y a aucune raison de supprime ce post , beaucoup de personnes attendent des nouvelles de gizmo, nous avons tous participé emotionnellemt ..Alors on attends la suite ,et j espère que beaucoup de personnes feront des dons, vous en avez besoin tous les deux ! Bonne nuit à vous deux .

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

*Merci*, encore une fois je ne peux plus trop me connecter en semaine , mais sachez que je vois vos mp sur ma messagerie. Un grand Merci pour vos messages d'encouragements et tous les *bisous* que vous envoyer à *Gizmo  ; Promis je ne me prive pas pour lui donner  !!* 

*Les nouvelles de* *Gizmo  , je ne sais pas quoi vous dire forcément je passe moins de temps avec lui. 
* je ne sais pas si il va vraiment bien... là il attend sa viande, c'était il y a quelques minutes.

ça m'inquiète, il mange ça pas de problème, mais je sais qu'il a une gêne ou plusieurs, oui la gorge c'est certain, mais je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez des mimiques que je disais qu'il faisait avec sa bouche , vous savez un peu comme si il mangeait du Chewing Gum , et encore cette image est soft.. 
Et bien voilà une photo avant le repas de ce matin : forcément il va être méconnaissable pour vous  sur la photo qui va suivre même pour moi car un arrêt sur image ça fait super bizarre :

 Je n'arrive pas à voir si c'est du pu sur le côté de la bouche !! ça *gueule ne sent pas mauvais* , mais les gênes sont toujours là et ne sont jamais parties (plus ou moins importantes bien sûr, et plus ou moins récurrentes) il y a des jours plus dur que d'autre .. j'ai longtemps pensé que ça n'était que les dents, mais maintenant ont sait qu'il a bcp *bcp d'ulcérations dans la bouche ( la fond de la langue ..)*.
Par contre si il à nouveau plein de pu on dirait sur cette photo, du coup , j'ai essayé d'ouvrir sa gueule après avoir visionné cette photo et je ne vois pas la même chose, en vrai ça me parait plus sain... mais la photo m'indique le contraire. 

Pas de *popo* en vue, manquait plus qu'il devienne constipé !! Enfin, on verra ce soir.

Voilà, je vous souhaite une bonne journée 


*Bisous* et *câlins* de *Gizmo * 

 là c'est une ancienne photo mais je n'ai plus bcp de temps... dîtes vous qu'il n'est plus tout maigre, bon il n'est pas énorme c certain , mais il n'est plus un poids plume squelettique


*Merci bonne* et *belle journée à vous  !! Et surtout à Gizmo*

----------


## Roukmoutt

On espère avoir des nouvelles du petit Gizmo , puisque c est le week-end ? On espère qu il va bien , et qu il reprends un peu de poids

----------


## mikita77

> On espère avoir des nouvelles du petit Gizmo , puisque c est le week-end ? On espère qu il va bien , et qu il reprends un peu de poids



Bonjour

Je viens de la part de catrina, qui ne peut se connecter ce jour pour des raisons de problemes de connection,et liées a son travail.
Gyzmo a l 'air d aller bien,il mange malgré qu' il semble toujours avoir une gêne (mouvements de bouche).
Voila les news.
Je vais regarder comment mettre les photos,et je reviens poser qu'elle m a transmise.

----------


## mikita77

Et voila

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci , il est mignon quand il dort...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Remerci pour les photos, d avoir pris le temps de les poster.Bonne soirée à vous.

----------


## mikita77

J ai du repasser par l ordi ;-)
Bonne soirée

----------


## catrina

> On espère avoir des nouvelles du petit Gizmo , puisque c est le week-end ? On espère qu il va bien , et qu il reprends un peu de poids


 Bonjour à tous,



*Roukmoutt*, je travaille le samedi  ::  et bcp bcp de retard accumulé en partant en trombe en laissant tout en plan vers 16h le samedi 4, au vu des nouvelles de ce qu'il était envisagé de lui faire ce jour là, il me fallait le voir à tout prix, voir le récupérer malgré tous les kilomètres qui nous séparaient de Paris avec Embouteillages - à cette fameuse ville en seine et marne ( trajet effectué en vain ce soir là mais bon, c'est une histoire ancienne), et ensuite en prenant des jours sans vraiment laisser le choix à mon employeur .


Je pars très très tôt le matin, ( pour bcp la nuit) et je ne sais pas vraiment à quelle heure je rentre c'est assez aléatoire.. ( du fait du retard travail accumulé + transports), je capte très mal au travail et dans les transports depuis mon téléphone, et au travail je ne peux accéder au forum, l'accès est restreint vers les sites externes. 
Le matin et le soir je nourri d'autres chats. 
Le soir en rentrant j'essais de passer du temps avec mes proches et les petits amours, plus soins et câlins *Gizmo* . donc pas envie de me connecter, pas la force non plus , peu d'heure de sommeil, temps chronométré. 

J'ai essayé deux jours de suite de me connecter le matin avant de partir, pour un message sur le post et répondre à quelques MP.

*Merci Roukmoutt * de vous *soucier* de *cette petite crevette pleine d'amour* dont je suis *l'esclave* .



***Merci Mikita77*  :Smile:   pour avoir passé un message d'information sur le post  :Smile:  et en plus quelques photos !!! ça rame hein quand on met des photos ... ??? *MERCI*



Mise à part en début de semaine, ( je crois de mémoire) qu'il n'y a plus eu de MP .. donc je me suis dis: " ça y est , " *LES RESCUIENS* "ont oublié *GIZMO ,* c'est normal il y a tellement de petits curs a sauver ça en est déprimant!!.. mais j'ai deux trois personnes par textos ou Messenger quand je capte qui prennent de ses nouvelles dont Mikita77, Erik, Liolia... *MERCI*  :Smile:  



ALLER JE VAIS TENTER DE VOUS FAIRE UN MESSAGE SUR PETIT COEUR SUR PATTES dans la foulé!! 

tant que ça ne rame pas de trop.

Oups petit calcul, pour répondre à la question de *Roukmoutt* :

Je suis montée sur une balance seule *50*,*7* kg , je prends *Gizmo*dans les bras ( avant qu'il ne mange et après son pipi et popo plus de quantité et toujours une partie un peu molle ) et je remonte sur la balance : *54*,*2* kg .

Combien pèse *GIZMO* ?   c'est BON vous avez la réponse? *3*,*5kg  , à vérifier chez la véto car je ne sais pas si c'est un bon moyen pour connaître son poids .

Quand je l'avais confié le lundi 23 oct, il faisait 3,6 kg
Récupéré à 2,7kg un peu moins de 2 semaines après.
Aujourd'hui : 3,5 kg à vérifier !!

A tout à l'heure 

Merci* 

*P*.*S*: une personne a fait un DON , dis donc j'avais oublié la cagnotte , et je reçois un mail en fait quand un don est fait !!*MERCI* *NOUNOUNE* première pierre à l'édifice !! D'autant plus, qu'il me semble que vous aviez déjà participé à la première cagnotte pour *GIZMO* !!! *MERCI* 

Euhh tant que j'y suis, vous avez des bons plans pour la litière? j'en avais pris une sur zooplus ou zoomalia après en avoir testé bcp qui ne convenaient pas.. mais paquet de 15kg va être fini ce jour je pense!! Donc si bon plan sur ce produit je prends , pour la nourriture des loulous et donc celle de *Gizmo* , je me dépatouille avec mes tickets restos .  ça n'est pas forcément nutritif ( sauf *Gizmo* qui se nourri avec viande hachée et poisson ), je fais avec les moyens du bord!!

  faudrait que je retrouve ma commande de l'époque quand je l'ai rencontré pour retrouver la marque.. sinon une personne m'a dit de prendre du papier journal donc j'vais voir , *système D  !!!!*  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Il y a quelques minutes après avoir mangé !! EUH JE RESTE SON MEILLEUR MATELAS!! Là c'est quand il n'a pas le choix ( quand je pars ou quand je tape au clavier comme maintenant et encore la plupart du temps il se met dessus !!!  :Smile:   )     j'utilise la viande hachée pour les médicaments , et ensuite je lui fais des mixtures  . Ce matin  :Smile: 




 cette photo je l'avais déjà mise, c'est le matin et le soir quand il attend sa viande avec les médicaments lol , si il monte sur la chaine c'est qu'il veut sa viande lol , en clair au réveil et le soir quand je rentre !!  à chaque fois après son câlin  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

*PARDON* , l'ordinateur a planté.
Je laisse deux minutes l'ordinateur et HOP qu'est ce que je vous disais : Je suis son meilleur *matelas :*  

bon ça rame trop je vais redémarrer à nouveau l'ordi et je tente de vous faire un compte rendu de la semaine .

----------


## catrina

J'ai donc repris le travail Mardi, avec comme vous avez pu le comprendre des horaires difficiles à gérer , difficile ne veut pas dire *impossible*  :Smile: !!

Très grosse appréhension pour la reprise car *GIZMO*  EST UN *POT DE COLLE* AVEC MOI!! 


*Mardi 2h*: Mon réveil *GIZMO*Câlin, compter une bonne demi heure si ce n'est plus, ensuite 1/2 cachet de Dermipred ( les deux premiers jours après sa sortie de la clinique donc samedi et dimanche, c'était sensé être 1/2 Cachet matin et un autre le soir, mais au vu des commentaires , ayant pris peur je ne lui ai jamais donné les deux , juste une moitié le matin .  
Arrivé le lundi à quoi bon lui en donner les deux moitiés alors que sa consommation était déjà réduite, et une fois les deux premiers jours passés je devais passer à 1/2 comprimé par jour pendant 7 jours; chose faite jusqu'à ce matin, du coup demain PAS DE DERMIPRED , prochain demi cachet Mardi matin , et comme ça pendant 7 jours à alterner un demi cachet un jour sur deux. On croise les doigts.



Ensuite tous les jours deux gélules de poudre Antirobe , ce matin c'est fait reste ce soir et après *c'est FINI* ... *On croise les doigts* , *demain à voir ce qu'il se passe*. 



Je vais recontacter la véto demain si elle est joignable pour lui dire comment je le vois et voir ce qu'elle en pense.
 Je vais également envoyer un message au *Dr*. *Arnaud véto*, on va voir si je lui administre après tous les traitements et seulement après donc dans 7jours : *15 jours* de *Phyto* - suivi de *15 jours d'homeo* - puis *15 jours oligo*-*éléments* .... ( enfin j'ai pas encore l'ordre tout ce que je sais c'est qu'on verra son état après *arrêt total* des médicaments et en fonction de son état on *alternera*, ou pas si nécessité d'une *nouvelle prescription médicale*.



*Le moral de Gizmo* :


- *Mardi* , *mercredi* et *jeudi* impossible de partir il voulait venir avec moi !!! Il était triste  et j'ai du l'enfermer dans la chambre , moi aussi j'étais très triste et je n'ai eu de cesse d'espérer *qu'il ne déprime pas* , j'ai fais appel à une personne qui fait de la *communication animale*, elle lui a fait du reiki à distance je crois .. et consultation programmer pour le *13 décembre* pas avant .. à voir d'ici là et je ne sais pas comment ça se passe. *Mais j'aimerais tellement savoir ce qu'il pense*, *et si il se sent mieux ou pas !!* 

Le soir quand je suis rentrée il était couché m'a regardé d'un Air :" *Oh c'est bien toi*, *tu es revenu?* " et il est de suite venu vers moi avec ses petits miaulements , le petit cur , séance *GROS CâLINS RONRON!!!* 

- *Mercredi* idem pour le matin, le soir il était par contre à la porte à m'attendre.  " *OUFFFF* !! Tu es enfin entrée !!"

- *Jeudi* Idem que mercredi


- *Vendredi* matin et *samedi* Matin : Monsieur ne se souciait plus que je doive partir, il partait s'allonger d'un air : "Aller file au boulot, et reviens vite, et merci de ne pas oublier ma pitance pour ce soir !!  ::  " ce sont les photos postées gentiment par *Mikita* hier *ENCORE MERCI*  :Smile:     " Vas bosser et arrêtes avec tes photos tu me réveilles avec ton Flash!! "


Je ne sais plus quel jour jeudi soir ou vendredi je ne sais plus, il n'a pas eu besoin de moi pour jouer !!!  à mon retour après la *séance câlin OBLIGATOIRE* , il était tout *FOU* , il jouait avec son ombre sur la couette !! Vous savez quand ils tapent avec leur pattes arrières après avoir agrippé une proie et avec la pupille des yeux bien ronde et noire !! Un vrai petit chasseur  :Smile:  ce bébé d'amour !! 



Bon par contre, il ne faut pas se leurrer , il fait *bcp bcp* de *mimiques avec sa bouche*, des fois il y va de *nouveau avec ses pattes*  !! Je n'aime pas ça !! Aujourd'hui, je vais pouvoir voir comment il se comporte en continue, et surtout demain avec *l'arrêt* sur une *journée* du Dermipred .. et avec *l'arrêt Total* de l'Antirobe .



Je ne vois pas de bave à l'extérieur de la bouche, mais sur une photo que j'avais posté, je vois comme du pu !! et je dois tenter de prendre en photo quand M. baille pour savoir ce qu'il en est vraiment , inutile de vous dire que ça n'est pas gagné, d'autant plus que je ne suis pas tout le temps avec le portable, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais été autant que depuis le post de Gizmo ( et l'an dernier même période pour d'autres ) , Normalement, je ne fais que des textos quand je pense à répondre au gens sauf pour mes proches proches, les gens qui me connaissent savent qu'ils doivent me laisser un message et en fonction de l'urgence ou pas et bien des fois j'oubli de répondre ...  ( bah oui j'suis décalée dans les horaires, je me dis : je ne vais pas les déranger à cette heure là, du coup après j'oublis ) 


aller on tente les photos du matin, quand il se fichait royalement que je parte bosser à savoir vendredi et hier : bon elles sont passées en centre de page là ou ça correspondait avec le texte.
Désolée pour les fautes !! je tente de corriger quand je me relis  ce qui n'est pas souvent le cas lol  ::  

Aller j'vais me reposer un peu quand même .

*Merci*  *Merci* pour toute l'attention que vous lui porté !!

*Un GRAND merci Roukmoutt* de relancer le post, merci *Mikitta,* merci à ceux qui prennent de ses nouvelles directement par sms. merci *NOUNOUNE 


*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne soirée a vous deux,et plein de bonnes ondes pour Gizmo  pour son rétablissement .Soignez bien tous vos chats errants qui doivent vous attendre avec impatience , car vous êtes une bouée de sauvetage pour eux .Bonne soirée, à vous deux .

----------


## Nounoune

Je suis depuis le début le post de Gizmo et bien que je ne commente pas, j'attends avec impatience des nouvelles (selon les possibilités de catrina bien sûr).
Je ne suis pas vétérinaire et ne sais pas quel est le traitement idéal compte tenu de sa pathologie. Mais de ce que je lis et vois au travers des photos, je sens chez ce chat une envie et une force de vivre.

Les frais sont conséquents et j'ai apporté ma modeste contribution pour ses soins. J'espère que d'autres dons vont suivre, même 1 ou 2 euros. Gizmo le mérite bien  :: 


https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023

----------


## catrina

*Bonjour à vous*,


*Merci Roukmoutt** et Nounoune*  et *Erik

Oui, BEAUCOUP de BONNES ONDES POUR GIZMO .

Hier, lui et moi nous nous sommes bcp reposé, enfin moi, je suis tombée de fatigue à plusieurs reprises et lui il m'a suivi : DODO sur moi!
Je ne suis pas tranquille, hier soir et ce matin il a mangé bcp moins, je le trouve fatigué .. je suis inquiète alors que je sais que les animaux sont de véritables éponges émotionnelles et je n'arrive pas à contrôler mon ressenti ...* *

Pas de Dermipred ce matin et fini l'antibio ... 

On croise les doigts, les orteils enfin TOUT !!


Merci 

*

----------


## catrina

*Re*-*Bonjour*,

Je profites d'être présente ce jour, pour vous donner un premier ressenti de cette première demi-journée sans médicaments . (BCP de "*première*" va falloir faire des vœux  :: , le mien vous le connaissez  ::  ).


Alors je suis rassurée, car il a fait *popo* ( je ne me souvenais plus si hier, il était constipé ou pas , mais non la mémoire m'est revenue et *c BON !! et au pire, là il vient de faire popo* ) . comme je vis un peu la nuit du coup, j'suis un peu en décalage et quand je suis de repos mon corps demande des siestes , donc un peu perturbée, les émotions - la fatigue accumulée ...) .

Bon bref , *Il VA BIEN !   Il dort beaucoup, mais au vu de tout ce qu'il a vécu ces derniers temps et de son état de santé, ça semble logique , sans compter également l'effet que devait produire le Dermipred sur lui  un peu comme un excitant sûrement ).

Il a mangé, ça me semble peu mais il mange .... il veut 'taper' dans les gamelles de mes loulous des rues , et là j'ai du le gronder ( lavage avec vinaigre blanc + plus  bicarbonate de soude ). 

L'un d'entre eux "BALOO" , qui fait bien 3 fois la taille de Gizmo, entre la plupart du temps ,

( j'ai bien peur qu'il ai aussi été abandonné et quand j'ai tenté de le mettre dans la boite de transports la petite ça n'est pas la peine, on m'en a prêté une plus grande bah euh ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite mes bras en ont encore les marques !! il n'est pas méchant il demande bcp de caresses mais il ne contrôle pas sa force  et ne veut pas être porté et encore moins enfermé dans une boite, lui aussi recherche la chaleur d'un foyer !!) 
Gizmo a réussi a m'échapper 2 sec et lui a fait la guerre !! Oui OUI NOTRE GIZMO  petit cœur sur pattes a voulu se battre avec BALOO qui est bcp bcp bcp plus costaud !!
 BALOO ne lui a rien fait, alors qu'en un coup de patte il n'en fait qu'une bouchée !
 Donc j'ai du gronder GIZMO .   
** je pense qu'il se fiche royalement de ce que je lui ai dis, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il ne veut pas que je nourrisse ou porte de l'attention aux autres chats à la rigueur ça passe plus quand se sont des femelles. 

 "BALOO" et "Missi" sont là depuis bcp plus longtemps que GIZMO , j'ai du lui rappeler !! 
Ce sont eux que je nourrissais quand j'ai fais la rencontre de notre petit vagabond souffrant: à un moment je suis allée m'assoir car je faisais un tout petit malaise, et c'est là que Gizmo est venu de nulle part sur mes genoux.

( l'an dernier il y en avait bcp bcp bcp plus, et ils ont pour la plupart été opéré et adopté.  ) il y en a bcp bcp et j'ai beau avoir fait des pieds et des mains à la mairie.... bref,...

Difficile car je ne suis pas chez moi, j'étais présente l'an dernier car j'étais en convalescence après plusieurs opérations pendant plusieurs mois à devoir rester alitée à la base car à titre personnel je réside en appartement au 4eme étage sans ascenseur ; 
C'est 2016 ou j'ai vu tous les chats : chatons sauvages ... et le voisinage qui laisse faire ... AVEC LA MAISON DES VOISINS QUI EST RESTEE VIDE PENDANT PLUSIEURS MOIS VOIR ANNEES .

Et cette année de retour, car mes parents sont âgés et mon père s'est retrouvé paralysé d'un coup avec bcp de fièvre .. aujourd'hui il ne l'ai plus mais il faut surveiller ... et que quelqu'un soit présent.

Olala, je suis en train de vous raconter ma vie ...

Aller quelques photos de notre Gizmo LE REBELLE  :

* ça me fait penser qu'il n'est pas opéré !! Mais bon ça n'est pas la priorité pour le coup, et il ne sort pas.

----------


## catrina

IL NE FAIT PAS QUE DORMIR , IL JOUE MAIS IL FAUDRAIT UNE VIDEO OR J'AI DEJA DU MAL A METTRE DES PHOTOS. 



*Bonne soirée* 

On continue avec les *BONNES ONDES* !! 

*Merci*

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


Bloqué dans le train, je tente une connexion.

Lundi, nous retournons chez le vétérinaire. Bilan 15 jours après l'opération.

Gizmo a bcp de gènes dans la gorge , la bouche en général, il mange même si à mes yeux ça n'est pas bcp , il va à la selle normalement, il demande toujours autant d'attention à peine je passe la porte. La nuit du mercredi au jeudi il n'était pas au top .. et il demande à se blottir dans mes bras sans cesse. Ce week end, j'allais commencer l'argent colloïdal et reprendre l' EPP que j'avais stoppé suite au message du Dr. Arnaud , à savoir de ne suivre que la prescription médicale pour l'instant , mais voilà je ne pense pas qu'il soit en état de tout arrêter OUI je fais référence au demi cachet un jour sur deux de Dermipred.(celui que bcp d'entre vous m'avez conseillé de bannir !!) . J'en ai discuté avec la vétérinaire et nous aviserons quand elle le verra.


Ce message risque d'en " énerver ... ou autre "plus d'un , RIEN EST FAIT!!! et demain matin je vais certainement tenter l' EPP et l'argent colloidal jusqu'au lundi voir même sur une cure de 15 jours, SI, il est décidé de STOPPER le "Dermipred" lundi suite à sa consultation avec auscultation de sa bouche,de son état général et d' une nouvelle prise de sang .


Mon message n'est peut être pas clair et je ne sais même pas si il va passer .


Je ne sais pas combien de personnes suivent réellement le post dédié à Gizmo , j'ai du mal à demander votre aide , pour autant, il s'avère que j'en ai besoin pour les soins de Gizmo ceux déjà en cours, et ceux à venir!

Imaginons que vous soyez 100 personnes à le suivre, et que chacun donne 1 € ou 2€ . Ça pourrait réellement nous aider.


J'ai bien conscience que je ne suis qu'un particulier parmi tant d'autres, et que je ne pourrais pas vous faire bénéficier d'un reçu fiscal, je fais appel à la solidarité des PERSONNES QUI PEUVENT AIDER !!

Il n'y a pas de petit montant!! ( Enfin, je n'ai pas regardé le fonctionnement de la cagnotte Leetchi, donc je ne sais pas si il est exigé un montant minimum, je ne sais pas mais je ne pense pas.)

Croyez moi, jusqu'à maintenant je me dépatouille comme je peux, mais je ne peux oublier que les soins ne sont pas fini loin de là ... donc le système D pour le coup ne suffira pas.




Voilà, 



Bonne journée Plein de Bonnes ONDES pour vous également.



Gizmo et Catherine

P.S: je ne suis pas vétérinaire, je suis juste un particulier qui n'arrive pas à fermer les yeux quand je vois de la souffrance animal entre autre. Et pourtant , ça serait tellement plus simple !!! C l'hiver bcp de coeurs à sauver ...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonne soirée a vous deux,et plein de bonnes ondes pour Gizmo  pour son rétablissement .Soignez bien tous vos chats errants qui doivent vous attendre avec impatience , car vous êtes une bouée de sauvetage pour eux .Bonne soirée, à vous deux .


+1

----------


## Nounoune

Ce qui est certain, c'est que Gizmo  ne manque pas d'amour auprès de catrina et a pleinement confiance en elle. Il parait si détendu et serein, cela ne peut que contribuer favorablement à sa guérison.

On attend les prochaines nouvelles suite à son RDV de lundi.

Et on n'oublie pas la cagnotte.  Merci à tous ceux qui peuvent faire un geste pour aider Gizmo. Chaque euro compte  :: 

https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui chaque euro compte, et pour me répéter les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières! Allez on aide Gizmo et Catrina .

----------


## catrina

> Ce qui est certain, c'est que Gizmo  ne manque pas d'amour auprès de catrina et a pleinement confiance en elle. Il parait si détendu et serein, cela ne peut que contribuer favorablement à sa guérison.
> 
> On attend les prochaines nouvelles suite à son RDV de lundi.
> 
> Et on n'oublie pas la cagnotte.  Merci à tous ceux qui peuvent faire un geste pour aider Gizmo. Chaque euro compte 
> 
> https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023



Merci Nounoune et Roukmoutt

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


*Les nouvelles* de notre *petit cur* sur pattes *Gizmo * :


Semaine en dent de scie !! *Il ne va pas fort* .. il mange peu un *tout petit peu* vers *3h* dans *ma main* et en journée quasi *Rien * et quand je reviens le soir encore un *peu* dans ma main . 
Je me suis demandée si je ne l'avais pas rendu capricieux , je sais qu'il a mal alors ce matin en lui donnant à manger? je me suis dis : "et si en fait , ça joue énormément qu'il ai mal à la gorge et qu'il mange dans mes mains car je mets la nourriture en hauteur ???"


Du coup, j'ai mis ses gamelles en hauteur de façon à ce qu'il reste la gorge en angle droit voir horizontale la gorge en mangeant et voilà ce matin à 3h : 

 ça a fonctionné !!!!
  deux secondes seul dans son coin, je m'assois et UP où est *Gizmo* ? ou plutôt *Sur QUI e*st *GIZMO* ??? 


 bon les autres photos ne passent pas!! ça rame de trop , je reviens plus tard.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ça c était une super idée ! Ça fait un petit Gizmo heureux ..et qui mange  ::

----------


## catrina

les griffes ont bien repoussé!! Quand il me pétri c douloureux !! il s'accroche toujours à moi !

De plus en plus long pour les photos.

Bon aujourd'hui, direction le vétérinaire fin de matinée... 

*Plein* de *Bonnes Ondes* !! 

Bonne journée

----------


## catrina

Bonsoir à tous,



*Gizmo* boude depuis qu'il a vu la boite de transport, j'ai cru que nous ne parviendrions pas à aller au rendez-vous, à peine il a vu la boite de transport il est parti sous le lit !!



Je le sens fatigué, pas abattu, mais fatigué ... ( la différence je la fais dans son comportement avec moi, il veut des câlins et ronronne, mais il mange peu et à la moindre contrariété il boude dans son coin.)



J'ai vu sa bouche, oui ses dents sont à nouveau avec du tartre  :Frown: , mais pas de "salive" épaisse comme avant.. les gencives sont rouges!!!



J'ai demandé une nouvelle prise de sang et j'ai récupéré la dernière avant opération celle que je n'avais pas.



Prise de sang du *18 Sept* : 



glu : 1,57 G/L                     0,71 - 1,59
CREA : 15,3 MG/L               8.0   -   24

UREE 0,574 G/L                  0.336 - 0.756

BUN/CREA :18

ALB : 24 G/L                       23  -   39

PAL : 18 U/L                       14 - 111



Prise de sang du *7 NOV* quand il était complètement déshydraté :



UREE 0.65

CREA 17.7

ALBUMINE 25



Prise de sang du *27 Nov* : *Aujourd'hui* 



UREE 0.67

CREA 13.9     



Il n'est pas en super forme, mais bon en très peu de semaines il a vécu bcp d'émotions fortes, plus opération et différentes hospitalisations... j'ai l'impression qu'il nous fait une petite déprime  ::  C comme ci il devait toujours être avec moi ...  :Frown:  Le petit père est mal tombé avec moi ... Je lui donne 2 - 3 jours pour voir comment ça évolue .

Voilà, évidemment j'ai encore augmenter la note  , je ne pouvais pas re partir sans savoir si je l'avais empoisonné à petit feu... 

J'oubliais combien pèse *GIZMO*??????????????? *3*.*9 KG* voir *4KG !!! Il n'est plus squelettique !!! 

* Nous avons besoin de votre aide.  :: 


*Bonne Soirée* 





*Gizmo*et Catherine

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est comme pour nous ,après des gros soins! On a besoin de paix! Et de tranquillité ...
Si il vous a choisi c est qu il n est pas mal tombe...Il est heureux avec vous. C est le principal .
Une belle soirée à vous deux , et plein de bonnes choses.

----------


## Nounoune

Comment l'a trouvé le vétérinaire qui l'a vu ? A t'il préconisé une poursuite ou un nouveau traitement, une alimentation spécifique ?

Quand on est malade, il y a des hauts et des bas. Mais franchement, quand je vois les photos que tu mets, je reste positive pour  Gizmo

Je suis pas contre peinée que la cagnotte stagne   Des personnes peuvent-elle diffuser le lien de la cagnotte sur facebook ? Moi j'ai peu d'amis" sur facebook donc cela ne donnerait rien je pense.
Combien as tu déjà réglé Catherine au vétérinaire ? Te fait-il crédit ou dois-tu payer au fur et à mesure des rendez-vous ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui Nounoune vous avez raison qu à dit le vétérinaire. et c est vrai la cagnotte stagne !! Help pour Gizmo !

----------


## catrina

> Comment l'a trouvé le vétérinaire qui l'a vu ? A t'il préconisé une poursuite ou un nouveau traitement, une alimentation spécifique ?
> 
> Quand on est malade, il y a des hauts et des bas. Mais franchement, quand je vois les photos que tu mets, je reste positive pour  Gizmo
> 
> Je suis pas contre peinée que la cagnotte stagne   Des personnes peuvent-elle diffuser le lien de la cagnotte sur facebook ? Moi j'ai peu d'amis" sur facebook donc cela ne donnerait rien je pense.
> Combien as tu déjà réglé Catherine au vétérinaire ? Te fait-il crédit ou dois-tu payer au fur et à mesure des rendez-vous ?


La vétérinaire la vu bien ( forcément la dernière fois qu'elle l'avait vu, c quand elle avait à peine eu le temps de le réhydrater un peu, avant le changement de clinique pour opération, il était squelettique un vrai poids plume et on sentait ses os ) partant de là forcément...
Pour le traitement, nous avions déjà échangé au préalable au téléphone la semaine dernière, elle m'avait alors conseillé de continuer avec la cortisone, je lui avais dis que j'aviserais selon son état au jour le jour et que j'étais déjà à la phase un demi cachet un jour sur deux... 
il n'a pas eu de cortisone depuis samedi, hier et aujourd'hui j'ai tenté L'epp (tenté je n'y arrive pas, si il a eu une goutte sur toute la seringue c énorme !! pour l'argent colloidal également un peu mais forcément vu qu'il mange peu, et que dimanche à 5h je pensais plus à ce qu'il s'alimente qu'à la phytho .. mais je lui donne de l'homeo avec la viande hachée .

Je lui ai fais parvenir par mail, ce que je comptais lui donner quand je pourrais acheter les produits.. Pour sa petite déprime on a un peu régardé l'homeo Gelsemuim 15 CH 3 à 5granules matin et soir et China 15 CH . 
Je vous ferais parvenir par MP le mail que je lui ai envoyé avec ce que j'envisageais de faire dès que je le pourrais. 
Je n'ai pas d'alimentation spécifique , je suis désolée je vais faire comme je peux, mais je ne peux plus me permettre de faire des cartes ... je dis ça et si il ne mange pas demain matin je vas filer sur internet trouver des choses appétantes ..  en fait, j'ai déjà recherché  "*Nutribound*" et peu être que ça m'aiderait à lui donner les différents "traitements" .


Pour Facebook, je ne peux pas, mes contacts c'est mon entourage, les mêmes qui me prennent pour une folle !! si je publies que je me suis endettée 'pour sauver un chat' euhh  les commentaires vont fuser de toutes parts et sincèrement j'en ai déjà assez comme ça ..... 

Je ne vois plus l'intérêt de poster les factures , là j'ai réglé 45,60 € pour le vétérinaire , jamais je ne compte les frais annexes.... et là c'est moi qui ai insisté pour la prise de sang . 
Elle m'a proposé de faire un chèque et de le déposer quand je le souhaitais, mais non en fait, car même si mon salaire arrive le 2 je sais qu'il ne comblera pas tous les frais ( j'aurais pu m'en sortir, enfin façon de parler, mais la taxe d'habitation 1119 € et l'assurance habitation, sont venues se greffer à mes frais récurrents !! donc forcément les 1000 et quelques pour *GIZMO* ça a fait un peu bcp )

Merci NOUNOUNE ...

Vous savez quoi, j'ai vraiment envie de laisser tomber le post... mais quoi qu'il arrive je donnerais des nouvelles à "ses parrains "  bah oui, je suis devenue sa maman adoptive et vous vous faites parti de ses parrains  

J'vous envois un mp pour ce que je compte faire dès que je le pourrais

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais non ,on attends des nouvelles de Gizmo ... Peut être devriez vous être moins inquiète... Je pense qu il y a des personnes qui viennent jeter un œil discrètement!!

----------


## L'Ange Fargas

> Mais non ,on attends des nouvelles de Gizmo ... Peut être devriez vous être moins inquiète... Je pense qu il y a des personnes qui viennent jeter un œil discrètement!!


 ::   ::

----------


## mikita77

Coucou catrina
Roukmoutt a raison, perso je viens voir des news, et comme y a les photos je vois l evolution de gyzmo
Bisous

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est le week-end end on attends les nouvelles de Gizmo ,et de vous !
on espère que tout va mieux. Et que votre vie à deux se déroule super bien ! 
A bientôt .

----------


## Liolia

J'ai envoyé a Catrina un mp sur fb, pour lui dire que les groupies de Gizmo sont intenables

----------


## catrina

*Bonjour à tous*, 


Je ne suis pas en week end  ::   :Smile: , j'ai vu ton *mp Liolia merci*, *Mikitta*  :Smile:  nous avons échangé par texto dans la semaine  :Smile:  . *Roukmoutt sa maman de cœur à distance qui s'inquiète tout comme moi*  :: . 
*L'ange Fargas , l'ange qui porte bien son pesudo et qui était venue vers moi lors du tout premier post ou je présentais Gizmo*  ::  je ne savais pas que vous suiviez le nouveau post, et comme vous avez pu le comprendre, *petit cœur sur pattes* est de retour à mes côtés.  ::  
*Merci * pour vos messages ça fait chaud au *cœur*  ::   :: et pour le coup on en a bien besoin !!  :: *Merci* ::  je vais en tenir informé *Gizmo* 




*Des nouvelles de mon bébé Gizmo*  peu glorieuses.
Oui, vous me voyez inquiète et je le suis , je veux et je reste *positive* mais voilà, la réalité est là, sachez qu'aucun des vétérinaires strictement aucun n'a été optimiste concernant l'état de santé de *Gizmo*. 


A chaque fois, les deux derniers entre autre me rappellent qu'il peut 'vriller' à tout moment avec ce qu'il a et encore plus si son *sida* s'est déclenché :


-"Il n'est pas guérit loin de là et ne le sera jamais ,il faut que vous le compreniez madame!!, oui il peut y avoir des sortes de rémissions plus ou moins longues mais pas de guérison !"     
*Je rêve de les faire* "*MENTIR*" ou plutôt, de faire *mentir la médecine !! Et je suis persuadée que sa véto attitrée en rêve également.*  :: 
*
Gizmo* n'est pas en forme et je le vois bien.  :: 
Sur les photos vous ne le voyez pas s'étouffer ou faire des mimiques avec sa bouche, en mangeant ou même sans manger comme ça en pleine nuit.
Bon ça n'est pas tout le temps non plus, ça dépend des jours et cette semaine ne fut vraiment pas glorieuse. 
Lundi, la véto ne voulait pas faire le prise de sang car elle avait peur des résultats et ne voulait pas que je m'inquiète.
Je lui ai dis : *'SVP*, si on restait *positif*, j'ai besoin de savoir comment il a évolué. " Et croyez moi elle a été surprise la première que sa CREA ai baissé.


Avec tous les vétérinaires que j'avais pu contacter quand j'ai fait la rencontre de Gizmo, plus tous les sites que j'avais pu regarder .. Quand je demandais aux vétérinaires comment puis-je savoir son niveau de souffrance , ces derniers me rétorquaient :
- "A t'il un changement de comportement? "
-"Je leur disais, je ne le connais que depuis peu, avec moi il a toujours été câlin et pot de colle, je suis incapable de vous dire, si changement puisque je ne sais pas comment il était avant, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il bave crache du sang s'étouffe...s'arrache la gueule à sang... a côté de cela, il est câlin et très enjoué dès qu'il me voit ".



Aujourd'hui, je peux malheureusement répondre à cette question.


Lundi, je vous disais qu'après avoir vu la boite de transport que j'avais sorti pour aller chez le vétérinaire, il s'est de suite caché sous le lit, et ne voulait pas en sortir.
 Et bien la semaine fut difficile, il ne mange presque plus ( enfin hier il a mangé un peu plus), a tel point que je n'ai pas pu lui administrer quoi que ce soit, pour mercredi et surtout jeudi.
 Jeudi soir vers minuit, il a fait des bonds comme ça sans raison apparente alors qu'il dormait, des bonds comme pourrait le faire un chat dit sauvage que vous enfermé dans une pièce . Quand je dis 'sans raison' c'est complètement *idiot*, la raison est simple *IL SOUFFRE*! Et il arrive que *Gizmo* se cache maintenant !! Sous le lit derrière le canapé.. des endroits bien inaccessibles ... *ET ça, ça N'est PAS LE GIZMO que je connais*. :: 


J'ai sollicité à plusieurs reprises la vétérinaire d'ailleurs je la *remercie* pour sa *disponibilité* .
Lors du rdv de lundi, elle m'avait conseillé de poursuivre le Dermipred , j'avais dis que je verrais au jour le jour, car j'avais bien réduis la dose ( 1 DEMI un jour sur deux ), elle a pris le temps de regarder l'homéopathie , a ce que j'avais déjà nous avons ajouté : Phytolacca (douleur) , Apis pour inflammation et Gelsemium pour le moral , il y avait également China mais je ne l'ai pas. *Comment lui administrer alors qu'il ne veut plus trop manger ni boire????!!!* La pipette, c'est improbable ! Et pourtant, il va falloir s'armer de patience et de maitrise (aisance sans lui faire mal).


Hier dans la nuit j'ai fais parvenir un nouveau mail à la vétérinaire, pour lui dire ce qu'il en était et que j'allais certainement venir à la première heure, finalement à 5H du matin contre toute attente, il a accepté de manger un peu donc j'ai pu lui redonner un demi cachet de dermipred, du coup il a mangé de plus grosses quantités en fin de journée. sachet liquide, plus poisson..


Gizmo ne mange presque pas hormis hier, je ne le vois même plus boire, pourtant, il va très bien à la litière, il urine et ses selles sont solides et conséquentes. ( je suis surprise des fois car je me demande comment il peut faire cette quantité ( tout est relatif) alors qu'il ne mange presque pas . Il urine car dans le peu d'aliments qu'il mange il y a de l'eau .




Je ne veux pas lui faire une injection sur deux semaines. "il va peut être falloir", mais pour l'instant *NON*. 




Je ne voulais pas adopter d'animaux car je peux être hospitalisé à tout moment, j'étais déjà très inquiète avec tous les loulous très nombreux dehors l'an dernier alors que j'ai du être hospitalisé pour opérations invalidantes. J'ai pris bcp sur moi, malgré les recommandations pour ne pas dire ORDRES du chirurgien et du professeur qui m'avaient dit à l'époque en voyant des griffures d'arrêter tout de suite de tenter de sociabiliser les chats et chatons sauvages, euhh, je devais rester alité car bcp de trous béants mal positionnés et qui ne cicatrisaient pas pendant plusieurs mois, je n'ai pu m'y tenir et je ne souhaitais qu'une chose sortir pour aller nourrir les loulous et les sociabiliser avant qu'il ne fasse trop froid. *Mission accomplie*, sauf pour *Missi* la "sauvageonne" opérée mais vivant dehors ( elle dort chez les voisins enfin surement sous leur maison un endroit à l'abris des regards).


Mais là, à nouveau *Gizmo*, *Missi* ( la sauvageonne ) , *Baloo* (un mâle "surement" abandonné , et un nouveau *Croc Blanc* ... Je ne peux pas me permettre de tomber et pourtant il y a des jours sans, bcp trop. et en plus l'hiver est bien là !! (Des fois, j'en suis à me demander si les chats ne sont pas abandonnés juste ici volontairement !! Bon ok je deviens peut être parano, mais si le jour ou je parviens a emmener Baloo et Croc blanc je vois qu'ils sont eu aussi identifiés !! Bref... )
Baloo boit bien l'argent colloidal, pas les autres. L'epp aucun.


Mon salaire vient d'arriver, et comme prévu il ne recouvre pas du tout le découvert, sans compter que j'ai fais d'autres dépenses ( pas de noël non *RIEN* pour mon entourage) , mais entre autre le *NUTRIBOUND* qui n'a toujours pas été livré!! et que j'attend avec impatience.


Je vais vous mettre deux trois photos qui datent de mardi avant que je ne parte travailler, depuis je n'en ai pas repris, et depuis de peur que ce soit une entrave quand il s'étouffe, j'ai retiré son collier anti parasites ( je lui laissais car j'ai lutté pendant plusieurs mois à éradiquer les lieux , en effet, Gizmo n'était pas venu seul, il avait avec lui une colonie de parasites en tout genre. "terre de Diatomée, fogger.... vinaigre de d'alcool blanc , bicarbonate...une bataille que j'espère avoir gagnée !)


*La plus importante a remporter* et qui n'est pas de tout repos, *étant celle qu'il soit en 'BONNE SANTE'*. 


On continue les  :: *BONNES ONDES* pour *notre PETIT COEUR sur PATTES* . :: 



*Merci*  :: 



P.S: pour son moral, je lui laisse aussi des vidéos sur YouTube pour les chats ou il voit des oiseaux, des souris... la première fois ça m'a fait sourire car il a sauté sur l'écran, maintenant il regarde juste avec attention  ::  

 *BONNES ONDES *

----------


## catrina

Je suis partie ce matin suite à mon message prendre mon train, mais voilà le froid, la fatigue accumulée, arrivée en gare problème de trains annulés, 45min d'attente aller hop demi-tour je rentre je suis gelée et pas du tout en grande forme.



Que vous dire, *Gizmo*  ::  m'a fait mentir!! Et c'est tant mieux!! Pourquoi? Ce matin, je lui ai donné un demi cachet de Dermipred, il a mangé un peu une moitié de sachet friskies en sélectionnant bien pour me laisser une partie de l'homéopathie !! et je suis partie... de retour, je me demande si il se joue de moi, car à tout hasard je lui mets à disposition une pot de mousse , il a mangé un pot entier de mousse ( mousse qu'il ne voulait plus depuis un moment) , il me voit sortir des croquettes et sachets pour Missi et il veut la même chose, je lui sort donc une gamelle pour lui, et boum il n'en veut plus !! 

Il veut monter à la fenêtre voir Missi, je le monte et il boude.. il veut sûrement la rejoindre ..



Je ne sais pas si ma présence joue en fait, une chose est sûre c'est que malheureusement c'est certainement le demi cachet de Dermipred qui fait effet ....

 *Gizmo *  :: arrêté dans son élan de chasseur.

 Oh mais c'est pas possible, tu ne me laisses pas rejoindre Missi, et tu recommences avec tes photos!! Tu ne vois pas que je me relaxe devant la télé !! laisses moi me reposer tranquilou , à imaginer que je les attrapes !! Et si t'es gentille une jour, j'irais chasser pour toi !! Aller pose moi ce téléphone et arrête avec tes photos, viens plutôt te relaxer avec moi .  :Smile: 

Je crois que je suis bien atteinte  ::   :Smile:  c'est plaisant de le voir comme ça.

----------


## Nounoune

Catrina, merci pour les nouvelles et les photos.

Je pense qu"il faut suivre les prescriptions de la vétérinaire. Si elle conseille de continuer le dermipred, il faut le faire. Preuve en est que  c'est sûrement grâce au cachet pris ce matin qu'il a été soulagé et a mangé derrière. En mangeant, il reprend également des forces.

Les analyses ont montré que  ses constantes rénales vont bien, donc tant mieux. Caca, pipi, tout va pour le mieux aussi  :: 

La vétérinaire veut lui faire des injections de quoi (vitamines ou autres) ?

Prenez également soin de vous Catherine et reposez vous si vous le pouvez.

Je suis désespérée de voir que la cagnotte n'augmente pas, même pas un seul euro. Je remet de nouveau le lien 
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023

(J'ai sollicité un ami, un nouveau don va suivre  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

La cagnotte de FAYS de 4000 euros ne bouge pas non plus!!!

----------


## catrina

*Merci * NOUNOUNE.



Pour l'injection, non pas de vitamine  :: , la fameuse avec grosse dose de cortisone... je préfère dosser en petite quantité la moitié d'un cachet de 5mg , donc 0.25mg tous les deux jours, enfin là, entre la nuit de jeudi à vendredi et cette nuit, on peut dire tous les jours ...  :Frown:  . 
Le fameux médicament qui a tant fait polémique sur ce post, mais apparemment , il n'y a pas que cela qui fait polémique ..



Vivie maratta : Je ne comprends pas votre message sur le post dédié à Gizmo?
 Lui ne mérite pas d'aide? Vous voulez que je fasse un chèque de 4000 euros à Fays, mais si je le pouvais croyez moi, ça n'est pas que FAYS que j'aiderais !! Elle, bien sûr mais bcp d'autres aussi !! *Cœur de Chattounes* ; *François* et *Suzanne* ; La dame au grand cœur à *Pau* !!! ET Bien d'autres ...!!

Beaucoup de posts me touchent, pourquoi mettre ce commentaire sur le post dédié à *Gizmo* ? 
Lui ne le mérite pas? 
Quel est l'intérêt de ce genre de message? Pourquoi sur le post dédié à *Gizmo*?

----------


## vivie maratta

Ne prenez pas mal mon message,c'est simplement un appel a tous de ne pas oublier de se mobiliser pour aider!!!!!!!

----------


## Liolia

> *Merci * NOUNOUNE.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'injection, non pas de vitamine , la fameuse avec grosse dose de cortisone... je préfère dosser en petite quantité la moitié d'un cachet de 5mg , donc 0.25mg tous les deux jours, enfin là, entre la nuit de jeudi à vendredi et cette nuit, on peut dire tous les jours ...  . 
> Le fameux médicament qui a tant fait polémique sur ce post, mais apparemment , il n'y a pas que cela qui fait polémique ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais non Catrina, faut pas le prendre mal, je pense pas qu'elle sous entendait quoi que ce soit par rapport à Gizmo. Le truc c'est que moi aussi, quand je regarde ta cagnotte, je me dis: olala ça monte pas! Et quand je vois la situation dramatique de Fays: je me dis olala comment elle va s'en sortir? Et toutes les assos qui sont en difficulté, et tous les particuliers qui, n'écoutant que leur bon coeur font des sauvetages tous seuls et se retrouvent dans des difficultés financières inextricables ( j'en fait partie et sans la solidarité d'internautes je sais pas trop comment je me serais sortie de mes sauvetages de cet été ).

Bref y a des moments ou ça démoralise, et ou on adorerait être richissimes et distribuer des gros chèques sur un air de jazz.

----------


## vivie maratta

Liolia a tout compris!!!!!

----------


## catrina

> [/LEFT]
> 
> Mais non Catrina, faut pas le prendre mal, je pense pas qu'elle sous entendait quoi que ce soit par rapport à Gizmo. Le truc c'est que moi aussi, quand je regarde ta cagnotte, je me dis: olala ça monte pas! Et quand je vois la situation dramatique de Fays: je me dis olala comment elle va s'en sortir? Et toutes les assos qui sont en difficulté, et tous les particuliers qui, n'écoutant que leur bon coeur font des sauvetages tous seuls et se retrouvent dans des difficultés financières inextricables ( j'en fait partie et sans la solidarité d'internautes je sais pas trop comment je me serais sortie de mes sauvetages de cet été ).
> 
> Bref y a des moments ou ça démoralise, et ou on adorerait être richissimes et distribuer des gros chèques sur un air de jazz.


Je sais bien, je connais que trop bien ce sentiment d'impuissance fasse à tant de petites vies à sauver, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai mis autant de temps à suivre le conseil d'une personne qui vient sur ce site, et qui me conseillait de demander de l'aide sur RESCUE. Je n'avais de cesse de lui dire, à quoi bon, il y a trop de cas, et en plus, quand je me mets à lire les différents posts, je déprime car je me sens impuissante.. une goutte dans l'océan .... Et je suis consciente, que bcp de personnes se sentent dans la même situation , on veut aider mais mis à part un loto, je ne vois pas trop.. je pensais plus à pleins de petites gouttes d'eau qui font un ruisseau, un lac, un fleuve et un océan...

----------


## Liolia

oui gagner a l'euromillion ça serait top, sauf qu'il faut jouer d'abord!!!

----------


## vivie maratta

Je vais envoyer un don a Fays sur sa cagnotte,un pour Gizmo,il y a aussi Lilou,l'association Baikal,les loulous de serbie et tamara et les autres.

----------


## Liolia

> Je vais envoyer un don a Fays sur sa cagnotte,un pour Gizmo,il y a aussi Lilou,l'association Baikal,les loulous de serbie et tamara et les autres.


C'est très généreux!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci 1000x vivie maratta pour eux ,ce sera d un grand secour !

----------


## Nounoune

> *Merci * NOUNOUNE.
> 
> Pour l'injection, non pas de vitamine , la fameuse avec grosse dose de cortisone... je préfère dosser en petite quantité la moitié d'un cachet de 5mg , donc 0.25mg tous les deux jours, enfin là, entre la nuit de jeudi à vendredi et cette nuit, on peut dire tous les jours ...  .


Ca fait plutôt 2,5 mg tous les 2 jours   ::  (Ce qu me parait raisonnable)

Il faut réussir à trouver le bon équilibre entre l'absence de souffrance pour Gizmo (ce qui facilitera sa prise d'aliment) et un traitement qui ne l'affaiblisse pas de l'autre côté. Plus facile à dire qu'à faire je sais. 

Mais je fais confiance à Catherine qui commence à bien connaître Gizmo et à sa vétérinaire,pour trouver ce juste milieu pour le bien être de Gizmo.

----------


## catrina

> Je vais envoyer un don a Fays sur sa cagnotte,un pour Gizmo,il y a aussi Lilou,l'association Baikal,les loulous de serbie et tamara et les autres.


Merci pour eux , vivie maratta .

----------


## catrina

> Ca fait plutôt 2,5 mg tous les 2 jours   (Ce qu me parait raisonnable)
> 
> Il faut réussir à trouver le bon équilibre entre l'absence de souffrance pour Gizmo (ce qui facilitera sa prise d'aliment) et un traitement qui ne l'affaiblisse pas de l'autre côté. Plus facile à dire qu'à faire je sais. 
> 
> Mais je fais confiance à Catherine qui commence à bien connaître Gizmo et à sa vétérinaire,pour trouver ce juste milieu pour le bien être de Gizmo.


Oui *Nounoune* 2.5 mg !! et pas ce que j'ai tapé!!  :: 
J'aimerais moi aussi avoir confiance en moi. Mais que sa vie puisse dépendre de ce que je lui administre ou pas... j'ai du mal avec ça... 

Il ne va pas fort, oui il a très bien mangé pas de doutes là dessus, pour autant, plein de sorte de coups de jus qui lui font faire des bonds, étouffements avec Toux , gêne à la gorge c'est certain... et dans la foulée il part se cacher... même dès que je sors de la pièce ou il se trouve même deux minutes , il part se cacher. 

Aller, il faut rester positif, il nous faut *PLEIN De* *Bonnes Ondes pour mon P'tit Cœur*

----------


## catrina

A 2h30 mon petit bébé vient de prendre toute l'homéopathie !! et ça fait quand même pas mal de granules !! avec de la viande hachée et du lait lait !! Il a vraiment bu !! et juste après il est remonté sur le lit faire dodo  ::  . C'est les montagnes Russes avec lui... J'espère que ça va aller...

----------


## Liolia

> A 2h30 mon petit bébé vient de prendre toute l'homéopathie !! et ça fait quand même pas mal de granules !! avec de la viande hachée et du lait lait !! Il a vraiment bu !! et juste après il est remonté sur le lit faire dodo  . C'est les montagnes Russes avec lui... J'espère que ça va aller...



Le dermipred est un puissant anti-inflammatoire très efficace pour soulager la douleur et ouvre l'appétit.

----------


## mikita77

Coucou catrina
Je suis toujours les nouvelles de tit Gyzmo
Pleins de bonnes ondes

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est super la Tv à domicile et vautre par terre! Quel beau regard il a ,on voit qu il vous aime profondément .
c est clair qu il y a des hauts et des bas  dans sa situation mais courage et espoir. Demain il a encore la chance de vous avoir ...journée faste !

----------


## catrina

> Coucou catrina
> Je suis toujours les nouvelles de tit Gyzmo
> Pleins de bonnes ondes


Oui ma petite Mikita   ::  je sais bien!! et sinon tu fais parti des personnes qui ont des nouvelles par texto  :Smile:  ( J'ai fais une demande de changement d'opérateur téléphonique, pour limiter les frais donc vers le 15 ou 16 je n'aurais peut être plus de portable, ou pas de coupure si tout se passe bien, bon par contre je sais que je capterais encore moins bien avec le nouveau, l'ayant déjà eu il y a quelques temps, sauf si entre temps il y a eu du progrès  :Smile:  ).


J'ai vu pour ton coup de pouce important avec les tickets pour François et Suzanne   ::  t'es un amour  :Smile:  tu aurais pu les offrir à n'importe qui d'autre ( ils en ont tous besoin) mais tu as suivi mon petit coup de cur MERCI  :: .


 ::  Entre temps ( depuis nos échanges à ce propos) , je n'avais pas vu avant le post, mais il y a aussi une dame âgée à Pau , donc si d'autres personnes veulent aider de part des tickets type "kadeo" remis aux employés en fin d'année dans certaines entreprises.. *BCP* de personnes en ont besoin pour nourrir les loulous, bcp sur RESCUE , bon après faut trouver les enseignes qui acceptent et si c'est comme les tickets restos , c'est un peu galère moi il n'y a plus qu'un seul endroit qui accepte que j'y fasse mes courses aliments chats mais minimum je dois prendre un aliment pour homme donc lait sans lactose, hi hi  :: , comme ça c aussi pour mes loulous!!  :: 


C'est toi qui m'avait parlé de ces tickets que j'avais complètement oublié  :: , Alors si d'autres personnes, comme moi les reçoivent en fin d'année , et n'avaient pas pensé que ça pouvait aider , n'hésiter plus   :Smile:  !! On peu , peut être même commander sur certain sites à vérifier leur éligibilité et faire parvenir votre commande directement aux personnes comme François Suzanne, la dame de Pau, Fays.... enfin , je ne vous apprends rien, malheureusement , ça n'est pas le choix qui manque en ce qui concerne les personnes à aider..  :: 




Je ne devrais plus tarder à avoir les miens, bon, pas le même montant que toi mais j'en aurais aussi un peu pour en faire profiter *Gizmo* :: *  Missi , Baloo - Croc blanc ..* et j'espère aussi une dame âgée en seine et marne, qui part tout temps, part sur les plusieurs villes pour nourrir les chats errants, à vaux le pénil c'est sur la zone industrielle *et* elle ne fait pas que celle ville !! *DAME COURAGE AU GRAND COEUR*  :: . Je ne vous cache pas, qu'ayant bcp de choses en tête  :: , je l'avais *complètement oublié* cette année. c'est en tapant ce message que j'y ai repensé !! C'est dingue, je perds vraiment la boule !! 



Bisous *Mikita*  ::   :: 



On ne lâche pas les *BONNES ONDES*, que ce soit pour *Gizmo* :: ainsi que pour *TOUS LES AUTRES* sur ce site bien sûr *Et* sans oublier *tout ceux* à deux pas de chez vous!! Des Dames courages  ( ou hommes) il y en a un peu partout !!
*Je suis persuadée que la plupart d'entre vous en font parti*  :Smile:   :: 



*Merci*  :: 



*Gizmo* :: fait dodo, hier aussi il a bcp dormi, il reprend sûrement des *forces*, tant que c'est un *sommeil réparateur* ... 

Bonne journée à tous .
 :: 

 Oui *Roukmoutt* aujourd'hui avec mes loulous entres autre ... Tout en gardant un il sur *Gizmo,* je vais quand même essayer de moins rester à ces côtés car après j'ai l'impression que quand je repars travailler la séparation est à chaque fois mal vécu.. On passe de bcp bcp bcp de temps ensemble, a quelques heures par nuit.... :s ( pas de juste milieu , si le juste milieu existe ) 




Je dis ça et au moment où je vous écris il est dans mes bras !!! Pour moi aussi c difficile de ne pas être à ses côtés savoir comment il se porte quand je ne suis pas là. . Est ce qu'il s'étouffe et se sent seul ...

----------


## mikita77

Coucou
Les cadhocs sont acceptés sur énormement d'enseignes dont de la grande distribution, c est ca l'avantage
Si vous recevez des cartes autres(genre carte kdo ikea),vous pouvez les revendre sur placedescartes par exemple (avec une perte variable selon l enseigne)

----------


## catrina

*Bonjour à tous*,



Juste pour vous tenir informé. Je suis super *heureuse* !!  ::  

J'suis restée réveillée toute la nuit, *Gizmo*  ::  s'est bien reposé hier, cette nuit séance câlins - dodo -toilettes - repas, tout NORMAL!! Aucun coup de jus à lui faire faire des bonds de géants, depuis hier en milieu d'après midi et aucun cache-cache non plus depuis lors !!! Coup de jus toujours présents , mais pas à lui faire faire des bonds !!



Je ne vous cache pas qu'avec tout ce que je lui donne, je commençais à me demander ce qui clochait, peut être l'un des produits mais si oui lequel ???!!
 On croise les doigts , on envoi *PLEIN DE BONNES ONDES*  :: .

(pas de demi- cachet de Dermipred hier, ce matin non plus.... voilà  :Smile:  , bon à voir dans le courant de la journée... )



*Très bonne journée à vous !! *  :Big Grin: 

*Bisous* de *Gizmo*  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Gros bisou Pépé Gizmo, avec la mamma que tu as, tu surfes sur de good vibes, petit chou! 
Reprends bien des forces, y'a pas d'âge pour faire des frasques!

C

----------


## catrina

*Bonjour à tous*,


Passage éclair , je *remercie*  :: *Phi Aug*  ::  (dont je ne connais pas le pseudo ), pour le don. Au même titre *qu'ERIK* et *NOUNOUNE* , il me semble que vous aviez déjà participé à la première cagnotte pour les soins de *Gizmo !! Merci à vous 3*  !! Enfin pardon 4 avec la connaissance de *Nounoune* 




*Compte rendu mi parcours de la semaine* :


_Lundi_: 


J'étais plutôt contente, je suis restée à ses côtés enfin pas le choix puisqu'il me suit partout et veux rester sur mes genoux quand je suis assise , mais il préfère que je sois allongée ( Ah si je pouvais !!  :Smile:  , Journée plutôt tranquille, heureux à mes côtés , des tiraillements dans la bouche, la langue, la gorge... des spames toujours ces maudits "spasmes " mais pas de bonds de trois mètres de haut!! et Plus de cache - cache .
*Pas* de demi-cachet de *Dermipred*, je suis quand même partie chercher une plaquette au cas ou.


_Mardi_ :


_Matin_ :


Câlins du réveil mais ça n'est plus lui qui me réveille avec des câlins , C'est moi !!
On a inversé les rôles  :Smile:  Bah oui faut que je lui fasse plein de câlins et que je lui explique que je vais devoir me lever pour partir travailler, que je l'aime fort fort fort que je ne l'abandonne pas que je reviens au plus vite . 
J'ai tenté un quart de cachet, bien trop petit, réduit en mi-poussière mi-tout petits morceaux tombés au sol.
Je lui ai donc donné un demi-cachet en lui donnant à manger avant de partir, je ne peux pas prendre le risque qu'il soit mal alors que je ne suis pas là, surtout qu'il faisait ses mimiques avec la langue entre autre ....
Et quand je m'apprétais à partir, il m'a regardé d'un air triste alors que je fermais la porte et rebelotte il est parti sous le lit  :Frown:  Punaise !!! J'avais mis une gellule de Valériane sur son oreillé ( celui ou il se pose quand son matelas préféré n'est pas disponible à savoir moi  ::  
Ben non, Monsieur ne voulait plus du tout s'allonger dessus, aller hop en machine. 
Du coup, je pars le coeur lourd.... en espérant que tout se passe bien pour lui et qu'il sorte rapidement de sa cachette.


_Soir_ :


Je n'ai pas de photos mais Monsieur était affalé de mon côté du lit ( Oui, EUHHH On est comme un petit couple en fait lol , normalement on a chacun notre coté mais il a tendance à venir de mon côté  ) 
ET si je me mets de son côté bah euhh deviner quoi??!!  oui, c bien ça : il vient se coller à moi.
Il n'a pas arreté de miauler jusqu' à ce que je le prenne dans mes bras, et après, la même sérénade pour que j'aille me coucher lol mon nouveau conjoint 
Apparemment, il a bien mangé en journée mais par contre, il a à nouveau fait des bonds de 1M50 m  :Frown:  . Dixit mon *Papoune .*
Il a eu le "culot" de solliciter ma *mère* pour des câlins !! Sauf, que ma mère, entre autre, ne veut pas entendre parler de lui!! je dis ça , car il y a bcp de disputes à ce sujet.  J'ai l'impression d'être une enfant en disant ça ( sachez que ça n'est pas le cas, on ne peut pas dire que je sois toute jeune loin de là). Mes parents ne sont pas méchants , pour autant, ils ont bien d'autres soucis en tête. Ils ne sont pas très affectueux si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, ils ont été éduqué à la dure et ont reproduit le même schéma ..
- " Les animaux sont des animaux....  " 
- " Oui, jusque là on est d'accord et ? Les animaux au même titre que les plantes et que les hommes sont des êtres vivants.... " non??..
Malgré, tous leurs soucis de santé, mes parents enfin ma *mère* (car mon papoune ne peut pas), lui donne à manger quand je ne suis pas là. *MERCI*  Je sais bien que vous n'avez pas que ça à penser !! *Merci* de ne pas l'avoir mis à la rue !!  


_Mercredi_ :


_Matin_ :


Réveil câlin explications... idem mardi.
J'avais tout préparé, l'homéopathie, tous les granules dilués la mixture ainsi que l'argent colloidal... et là quoi? Monsieur reste affalé sous la couette et même si je lui apporte l'assiette, il sent et refuse de manger ...  







*Pire*, finalement il daigne se lever pour aller se cacher sous le lit !*Oh NON!!!*
Et là, je repense que le *Nutribound* a enfin été livré la veille!! Oui, j'avais commandé le *Nutribound* , Et bien croyez moi, je ne regrette pas !! Quitte à avoir des dettes que ça serve à quelque chose !!
Bon ça coûte cher, enfin aujourd'hui pour moi tout me semble cher, encore plus qu'avant. Mais là, cette nuit là, enfin le matin, je ne voulais pas lui donner le demi-cachet de Dermipred ,  j'ai juste ajouté un peu de *Nutribound* à la mixture et il a tout mangé!!! 
Tout est passé sans mimiques !! Une fois fini, il est parti se pauser à ma place  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... et je suis partie, en me disant :"ok si ça passe, ce soir je tente de lui donner l'EPP avec ça... Bon commençant à connaître un peu *Gizmo**LE Phénomène*, je me suis dis: "avec pépé il faut s'attendre à tout si ça se trouve ce soir il n'en voudra plus "

*Mais peu importe ce matin là c'était la révélation !!* 


_Soir_ :


J'apprends qu'il n'a rien mangé de la journée et qu'il est resté dans la chambre toute la journée.. j'arrive il me sollicite je vois les assiettes pleines et après le câlin, devinez quoi, il s'est mis à manger ces mêmes assiettes!! j'ai du le stopper pour tout mettre dans les aliments sans *Nutribound*.


Aller, par contre, je tente L'EPP avec Ce produit magic, mais rien à faire!! toujours dilué dans de l'eau et malgré le fait d'y ajouter le Nutribound, rien à faire il n'en veut pas. :'( , je ne veux pas l'agresser avec la pipette, pas pour l'instant , j'avais tenté et non c bien trop brutal.


_Jeudi_ : donc maintenant.



2h45 Alors qu'il dormait paisiblement, d'un coup, il *s'étouffe* - toux- mimiques... "le *pauvre*" , que faire je le prends dans mes bras, je le calme comme je peux, ça y est il est apaisé.. c un *crève cur* de le voir souffrir ainsi et de se sentir impuissante !!  

Je lui confectionne sa mixture, et au moment ou je vous écris il la mange. Une autre assiette à côté avec l'EPP et le nutribound mais non même 3 gouttes D'EPP diluées dans l'eau et le NUTRIBOUND rien à faire il n'en veut pas.. Au moment ou je vous écris je ne sais toujours pas si je vais lui donner le demi-cachet de dermipred.



*Merci* 



*Bonne journée !!

P.S: je dois filer dans pas longtemps, désolée les photos c'est bien trop long*





*Plein de bonnes ondes mon cur*. ( Oui *petite étoile  Good VIBES* !! )

*BISOUS de Gizmo  à nouveau sur mes genoux* 




Dans le train, c gênant toutes mes fautes !! Pas de Dermipred il dormait paisiblement quand je suis partie .. j'espère ne pas avoir pris la mauvaise décision .

----------


## Petite Etoile

Good vibes!
En tout cas, Pépé Gizmo a du caractère et de l'humour!
Gros bisou Gizmo!

----------


## mikita77

Coucou
Gros bizous sur la truffe de Gyzmo 😻

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est l'heure du petit déjeuner petit Gizmo!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou, c est le week-end on attends les news ! Comment va le choupinnet?

----------


## catrina

> Catrina, merci pour les nouvelles et les photos.
> 
> Je pense qu"il faut suivre les prescriptions de la vétérinaire. Si elle conseille de continuer le dermipred, il faut le faire. Preuve en est que  c'est sûrement grâce au cachet pris ce matin qu'il a été soulagé et a mangé derrière. En mangeant, il reprend également des forces.
> 
> Les analyses ont montré que  ses constantes rénales vont bien, donc tant mieux. Caca, pipi, tout va pour le mieux aussi 
> 
> La vétérinaire veut lui faire des injections de quoi (vitamines ou autres) ?
> 
> Prenez également soin de vous Catherine et reposez vous si vous le pouvez.
> ...





*Désolée*, je suis rentrée tard .. *Missi* mon *coeur sauvageonne* n'est pas venue depuis 2jours 3 avec ce matin ( normalement à 5h elle est là pour manger et le soir quand je rentre également comme les autres !! j'ai tourné hier soir mais rien!! ce matin idem les deux rues avoisinantes à pied mais rien !! Il fait bien froid du gel bien glissant depuis plusieurs jours!! 
*Missi* est là depuis le *15 Août 2015* en fait , elle était sous des thuyas avec ses 2bébés à l'époque ... "bien sauvages" tous les trois , ses bébés j'ai mis bcp de temps à les attraper  .. et Missi n'en parlons pas plus d'un an et demi , depuis l'an dernier opérée mais relâchée car elle ne supportait pas et toujours pas d'être enfermé!! Je ne peux la caresser que depuis moins d'un an je dirais.. Par contre, c bien elle qui venait à ma rencontre ( pour la nourriture ).  Jamais elle n'a manqué à l'appel, elle m'attend généralement et m'accueil avec ses petits miaulements de bébé, avec des moments tendresse de plus en plus long chaque jour... il faut juste bcp de patience. 



*Gizmo* n'est pas en forme. Je me fis à ce que l'on me dit puisque je pars très tôt. et apparemment il reste caché toute la journée sans manger et ne réapparait que quand je rentre ( le matin il mange avec moi et je dois lui apporter alors qu'il reste couché je tiens la gamelle, le soir il ne reste pas couché mais je dois être dans la même pièce .  *Je jugerais ce week end*. Il est sur moi, mais je vais repartir faire une ronde à la recherche de Missi...


Mes parents, les deux ont des soins programmés, je viendrais sur le site si il me reste du temps après avoir pris soin de *tous mes protégés*, *mes parents* étant les *premiers,* si il doit y avoir un classement de *priorités*, *pour autant je ne délaisserais personne* ... Faut juste que je tienne bon.



Le post est dédié à *Gizmo* , mais je m'inquiète pour *mes parents*et *Missi* ...
J'avais contacté une pharmacie pour un devis sur des traitements homéopathiques à l'eau distillée, ça me reviendrait à 55 euros tous les 20jours ( car les flacons une fois ouvert doivent être consommés dans les 30jours et en calculant par rapport au dosage a lui administrer, bah ça ferait tous les 20 jours !! Inutile de prendre les fioles d'un litre puisque bon à jeter une fois les 30 jours passés. Je n'ai pas pu les commander pour l'instant, quand j'aurais les idées plus claires je chercherais une solution. ( tous les 20jours ça ferait un peu moins car au départ sur 10-15jours il y a l'ABCEDYL 6ML Matin et soir ) .


Comprenez SVP que j'ai des priorités, tout comme vous, de ce fait, je ne m'engage pas à revenir sur le post (ou alors dans la nuit comme maintenant). Je ne m'engage pas, mais je vais essayer....*Promis
*

*Merci* 


*Bonne journée

P.S : Petite etoile , Gizmo et les autres prennent leur petit déjeuner entre 3h et 5h du matin   , pas trop le choix..*
Les Photos de jeudi juste avant de partir : 



Souvenez vous ( cf message précédent, pas de dermipred ce matin là, mais le soir en rentrant oui, et le lendemain aussi...  ::   :Frown:  donc rebelotte deux jours de suite, le demi-cachet... ça faisait longtemps . alors que mon but était de l'annuler définitivement  :Frown:    ...

----------


## Roukmoutt

J espère que votre Missi, a montrée le bout de son museau ! Pour votre grand soulagement ..
cela nous fait toujours chaud au cœur , de voir les photos du prit Gizmo
il a l air d être bien bien dorloté ,et d apprécier ! 
Qui peut aider Catherina pour les soins du petiot , cagnotte Leetchie ? Pour le Noël de Gizmo!

----------


## vivie maratta

20 euros sur la cagnotte!!!!!!!

----------


## catrina

*Bonjour*,


*Merci* "*Phil Aug*" et "*Vivie Maratta*".


Missi est venue à 11h hier, avec le mauvais temps et la peur du nouveau "Croc Blanc"(aucun n'apprécient "Croc blanc" et impossible de savoir si c'est un chat errant ou un gourmand, c'est la guerre permanente avec Baloo), elle doit avoir peur. elle qui prend toujours bien soin d'elle, hier elle n'était pas belle à voir, elle a bcp mangé j'ai pu la sécher avec une serviette et la brosser un peu avec un gant avec des picots pendant qu'elle mangeait. ET hier soir à nouveau absente!! Pour autant, même si ça n'est pas une vie qu'elle mène avec ce froid entre autre, elle est bien vivante dieu merci !! J'avais peur pour *sa vie*.


*Gizmo* :: a dormi toute la journée hier, ce matin à 2h il a fait des bonds et reste prostré !! Si j'y arrive je vais vous mettre des photos quand je lui donne à manger *alors qu'il reste couché*.. Pièce jointe 382188Pièce jointe 382189Pièce jointe 382190




Il n'a quasi rien mangé à 3h , l'heure des photos, l'assiette est restée pleine, il a vraiment mangé vers 16h et après *plus rien* .. Je vais contacter la vétérinaire ... Je sais qu'elle va me dire de lui faire une injection retard , les autres fois j'ai dis *non* , mais là je ne sais plus .. j'attends un peu et je vois si il mange ce matin. Je ne peux laisser un chat en souffrance, *sans manger seul*!! De lui même, il ne demande plus à manger contrairement à avant !!   , ça c'est tout nouveau avec moi !! Jamais il n'avait eu ce comportement!! *Il* a *très mal* c'est certain, et il doit se dire c'est pire quand je mange alors à quoi bon... 



Je sais depuis le début qu'il n'ai pas guérit, pourtant, je souhaitais et je souhaite toujours faire mentir la médecine.... Pourtant, de le voir comme ça, et bien, je perds espoir ... 

Pièce jointe 382191Pièce jointe 382192Pièce jointe 382193 ça c'est hier, avec moi sous la couette , mais je confirme les dires de mes parents : Si je ne suis pas présente, il part se cacher même pour dormir il ne reste pas sur le lit ... Il doit vraiment se sentir faible et incapable de se défendre si une agression se présente et que je ne suis pas là...  :Frown: 

*Plus que jamais j'ai besoin qu'on nous envoi Plein* de *Bonnes ondes*.. 

Si quelqu'un peu lui faire du reiki entre autre à distance ... 

*Merci*

*Bonne* journée 

*Bisous* de  :: *Gizmo P'tit Cur sur Pattes*  :: 


L'ordinateur n'arrête pas de planter, quand je vais pour modifier le message, je vois les photos, mais quand je publies je ne les vois pas. Qu'en est-il vraiment?

----------


## catrina

Photos correspondant au message précédent.
on va voir si ça passe..

----------


## Nounoune

Est-ce que vous arrivez à voir l'état de sa gueule, s'il y a présence d'une inflammation de la bouche, des gencives ou la présence d'ulcères ?
De ce que vous décrivez Catherine (refus de s'alimenter, "bonds", prostration...), tout laisse à penser que Gizmo a mal et souffre.
Il faut atténuer ses souffrances, cela semble la priorité. Je ne suis pas vétérinaire, mais ne faut-il pas lui redonner de la cortisone (comprimés ou injection) ?
On pense bien à vous 2, courage  ::  ::

----------


## catrina

> Est-ce que vous arrivez à voir l'état de sa gueule, s'il y a présence d'une inflammation de la bouche, des gencives ou la présence d'ulcères ?
> De ce que vous décrivez Catherine (refus de s'alimenter, "bonds", prostration...), tout laisse à penser que Gizmo a mal et souffre.
> Il faut atténuer ses souffrances, cela semble la priorité. Je ne suis pas vétérinaire, mais ne faut-il pas lui redonner de la cortisone (comprimés ou injection) ?
> On pense bien à vous 2, courage


Bonjour à tous,



Non *Nounoune*, je n'arrive pas à voir l'état de sa gueule, dites vous que quand il baille il a mal, alors imaginez vous, si je tente de lui ouvrir la gueule, mais je pense que comme c'est indiqué sur les bilans post opératoire et suite au dernier rdv vétérinaire, toute la bouche est impactée, avec des localisations plus touchées tel que le *fond* de la *gorge* et la *langue* et les parois... Forcément, ça n'aide pas pour s'alimenter...  :: 


Quand il ne mange pas, je ne peux pas lui donner le demi-cachet, finalement avec bcp bcp de patience, il a pris le demi-cachet hier matin, et je lui en ai redonné un demi hier soir, hier soir quand je suis rentrée il était tout heureux.. Je pense comme vous *Nounoune, MAIS* rien à faire je garde en tête que pour vouloir le soulager ( et comme je ne suis pas la meilleure infirmière qui soit bien au contraire !! ) Et bien je suis certainement en train de le tuer à petit feu!! Le Sida s'est il déclenché? Sinon, est ce qu'en lui administrant se produit je suis en train de le déclencher?!! 


Hier il a bien mangé, hier soir aussi.. ce matin il n'est pas motivé.



Il ne veut plus manger le Nutribound  :Frown:  je pense qu'il a eu très mal un jour ou je lui en ai donné et du coup, il assimile l'odeur à la douleur ( enfin j'en sais rien, je le déduis de part son comportement en sentant le produit qui était si appétant au départ  :Frown:  ))



Aujourd'hui, devait avoir lieu la communication animale, j'ai contacté la personne hier soir pour savoir comment ça se passe , et elle m'a dit qu'elle ne pourrait pas le faire ce jour, peut être demain....  :Frown:  J'attendais avec impatience  :Frown:  .. Je sais que peu de personnes y crois, mais moi j'y crois , et de toute façon , j'ai besoin de savoir ....

Je souhaite savoir comment il va réellement, pourquoi soudainement il se repli sur lui même quand je ne suis pas là. Qu'est ce qu'il souhaite que je fasse pour qu'il se sente bien...?? Enfin, bcp bcp de questions pour ce  ::  P*etit cur sur pattes*  :: . Il a tant *besoin d'amour* !! Et croyez moi, il en donne tout autant si ce n'est *bcp plus* ...!!  :: 

*Merci Nounoune   pour l'injection, je repousserais au maximum, je ne souhaite pas qu'il en ai de nouvelle... pas tant que je parviens à lui donner par demi-cachet. 


Bonne journée à vous

Pas de photos pas le temps 

Bisous de Gizmo*  ::  Quand vous avez deux minutes n'hésiter pas à penser à lui et à lui envoyer *PLEIN DE BONNES ONDES* 


Malgré un énorme BONDS!! 
IL A *TOUT Mangé* ce matin  :: , je peux partir plus tranquille....

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

Enfin, le post est parti aux oubliettes... donc pas sûr qu'il soit suivi.
Alors pas de texte j'vais tenter deux trois photos...si ce n'est peut être que : *Gizmo* a eu la communication animale... il n'est pas ouvert à la "discussion":" on me parle d'un mal de dos et aux pattes arrières et des fois mal de ventre, il peut parler d'un autre chat apparemment.Il dit pas toujours eu a manger, il a fouillé les poubelles. Les gens le chassait. Sa famille est partie sans lui car malade et ne veulent plus le gaarder. Il a beaucoup beaucoup souffert a vu bcp d'amis partir dans la souffrance, il a manqué de mourir a plusieurs reprises, des images de choc , allongé sur un trottoir. il dit fatigué de tout cela mais maintenant il est bien où il vit , il sait qu'il ne restera pas longtemps, ne vivra pas vieux mais heureux pour l'instant même malade. Il sait qu'il peut partir vite et dit que ce n'est plus ce qu'il veut pour l'instant même si malade car il aime sa vie maintenant, il dit quand il devra y aller des copains m'attendent. Pas très bavard sur son passé réticent à parler, je le rassure mais il est résigné même s'il est content d'être là... aime être avec vous, mais ne se voit pas vivre longtemps ": je n'ai fais que pleurer , et là ça continue en vous recopiant le message ... alors j'vais arrêter . les yeux pleins de larmes    Il n'est jamais mentionné qu'il souffre énormément de la bouche la gorge, il parle de maladie, mais pas la bouche.... donc je ne sais que penser.

Cette nuit ou ce matin dans mes bras: 


 Photo du 14 avant que je ne parte..

Voilà... Bonne journée

----------


## catrina

J'ai honte, j'ai honte de quémander !!

Mais je pense que vous avez compris que je n'ai pas recouvert ma dette ( enfin le crédit révolving pour parer aux frais mais avec le temps j'espère y arriver.) Noel est dans une semaine et je n'ai aucun cadeau pour personne!! 
Le plus beau cadeau pour moi serait que mes parents et mes protégés soient bien portant et heureux! ça n'est pas gagné à aujourd'hui loin de là..



*Gizmo* ne va pas bien, mais si des personnes veulent m'aider à le soigner, alors plutôt que de verser sur la cagnotte, vous pouvez me prendre en mp, pour que je vous donne les cordonnées de la pharmacie pour le traitement que j'aimerais tenter , ça n'est pas rien un montant conséquent surtout que ça sera tous les 20jours (cf l'un des messages précédents)!! J'aimerais déjà essayer sur 20 jours même si il faut le faire sur au moins un an, avec de possibles rechutes.

A aujourd'hui, je n'ai toujours pas passé commande, lundi je vais retourner chercher une plaquette de Dermipred pour ne pas être en reste durant les fêtes si il se passe quoique ce soit.



Je ressens le besoin d'essayer ces traitements pour Gizmo, quand j'étais plus jeune j'ai eu des animaux ( chats " recueilli dans la rue déjà petite, pour le grand malheur de mes parents déjà à l'époque", lapins ,oiseaux) dont trois chats, à leur morts successives, j'ai eu tellement mal que j'ai dis PLUS JAMAIS!! pour deux d'entre eux ils sont morts dans mes bras, a devenir tout dur et glacé!! Je ne veux pas voir Gizmo mourir !! SVP je ne sais pas si ça va fonctionner , pas du tout , mais je souhaiterais tenter ... j'ai besoin de votre aide. DONC OUI, JE QUEMANDE POUR *GIZMO* car seule je n'y arrive pas, je l'admets.. sachez que pour les soins de Gizmo, en tout je dépasse largement les 1000   ( sans la nourriture ...) .

Alors plutôt que la cagnotte, voyez si des personnes peuvent m'aider pour commander les traitements directement.

*Merci 

( J'ai vu toutes les fautes sur mon message précédents, mais comme ordi rame trop, indulgence) il y en a surement sur ce message également.*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais non le post ,n est pas au oubliettes ...il y a un suivi silencieux ! 
Gardez confidence ,l amour fait tellement de choses! Il est heureux avec vous c est le principal .
Il a vecu des choses tres tres dures, il faut qu il digere ! Beau coup d ondes positives a vous deux.
Je pourrais vous faire une petite aide l annee prochaine , malheureusement pas avant ,desolee

----------


## catrina

> Mais non le post ,n est pas au oubliettes ...il y a un suivi silencieux ! 
> Gardez confidence ,l amour fait tellement de choses! Il est heureux avec vous c est le principal .
> Il a vecu des choses tres tres dures, il faut qu il digere ! Beau coup d ondes positives a vous deux.
> Je pourrais vous faire une petite aide l annee prochaine , malheureusement pas avant ,desolee



*Roukmoutt*, si vous ne pouvez pas vous ne pouvez pas!! Je comprends, je ne veux pas mettre d'autres personnes dans l'embarras. 
Pas du tout, j'imagine que vous aussi vous avez plusieurs petits cœurs dont vous devez prendre soin, sans compter les charges courantes.  :: 

Je pense également que *l'amour* fait beaucoup, mais pas tout!! Je ne vous montre pas *Gizmo* en train de s'étouffer entre autre!! Pour ce faire, il faudrait le filmer et vous poster les vidéos, mais croyez moi quand ça se produit et que je suis présente, mon but n'est pas de le filmer mais bien de le caresser afin de le calmer et qu'il comprenne qu'il n'est pas seul, une fois calmer, je le prends dans mes bras et je le rassure tant que je peux. Malheureusement, j'ai des horaires qui font que la plupart du temps il se retrouve seul.

Il ne bouge plus de la chambre, ça fait déjà plusieurs semaines, hier nous avons dormi comme souvent le dimanche. Il mange bien entre 3 et 5h le matin et après en journée rien.

Il dort vraiment presque tout le temps, il ne veut plus jouer pas même quelques minutes. Son mot d'ordre quand je suis présente : *Câlins Câlins câlins*... dodo sur Maman adoptive .. il pourrait rester sans manger, il ne demande pas à manger juste des *Câlins* !!" Vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche" c'est bien beau mais c'est loin d'être réaliste !!

Je dois lui donner la nourriture et le lait lait sous son nez, sans quoi il ne se lève pas de lui même !! Il se lève pour aller à la litière, ou des fois pour me rejoindre dans l'autre pièce. 



Pour la communication animale, je ne voulais pas connaître son passé, j'avais demandé "comment il va?" "Comment il se sent?", "qu'est ce qu'il veut que je fasse pour lui..... ? " Pourquoi il se cache dès que je ne suis plus là?" Et même quand je suis présente ça première réaction si je pars de la pièce est de se cacher, et quand il s'étouffe , il pars également sous une chaise ... Pourquoi, alors qu'il a toujours été souffrant depuis que je le connais et jamais il ne faisait ça avant?!! Pourquoi il se renferme?!! Parce qu'il a mal certainement, mais il a toujours eu mal, alors pourquoi se cacher maintenant? la douleur est autre? Plus forte qu'avant?!! Qu'est ce qu'il veut que je fasse pour lui ??

 Qu'est ce qu'il attend de moi?!!



Personne? Vraiment personne??



Les montants sont les suivants: 


- *Première commande* : *73€* ou *57€60 * si ABCDYL sur 10jours au lieu de 15jours ( pas le même ABCYL vendu par le vétérinaire, pas celui en comprimés )

- *Plus sur un autre site internet* : *38*,*20€* : 500 ml d'une recette spéciale qui vient de loin. (83 jours les 500 ML toujours selon le dosage . MAIS je dois vérifier si il faut jeter le produit après 30jours une fois ouvert , vendu en 500 ML) je donnerais le lien. 



*Les 20 jours suivant* : *38€10 , j'ai le mail de la pharmacie avec les frais d'envois mais à voir si j'irais dans le 94 , je ne connais pas mais je chercherais)* 



Calculs fait avec un tableau que j'ai avec les dosages et tarifs.. je vous donnerais tout en MP si quelqu'un le souhaite. Surtout que je suis fatiguée donc j'ai calculé mais à vérifier. J'avais déjà calculé une première fois en début de mois, après avoir échangé avec la pharmacie, et ça n'était pas sur ce montant que j'étais tombé, alors à voir si je me suis trompée hier : Plusieurs produits différents, plusieurs dosages différents, et je ne peux commander pile le dosage sur trente jours, les quantités sont figées à 60 ml ; 125 ML, 250 ml ... or je dois tout jeter passer 30jours donc j'ai calculer pour ne pas faire de gaspillage. 

Voilà

Bonne journée

Beaucoup d'entre vous, doivent partir travailler... bon courage.

*Bisous* de *Gizmo* et *Catherine*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qui ouvre son coeur ,pour Gizmo ,c est Noel pour lui aussi ! Ca serait  sympa d aider Catrina ,qui en a vraiment besoin . Help pour les 2  ,qui sont plein d amour l un pour l autre ...une petite joie de Noel !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Je tente une connexion via mon téléphone . J'ai tenté à la pause déjeuner d'appeler la pharmacie mais elle est fermée le samedi et la semaine prochaine je ne sais pas si elle sera ouverte.


Une personne m'a envoyé un courrier avec 30 euros je la remercie, c'est énorme !! Elle se reconnaîtra !!! Pour la paix des ménages je ne la citerais pas , elle se reconnaitra  :Smile:  Merci !!.. du coup je voulais tenter cette fameuse pharmacie quitte à augmenter ma dette pour la différence et ainsi commencer au plus tôt . On verra mardi je les appelles. 


Je voulais également vous remercier . Et surtout vous souhaiter à tous de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !!
Beaucoup de courage et d'amour  à ceux qui ont perdu des êtres chers et qui auront certainement un sentiment de tristesse plus prononcé  durant les périodes de fêtes .


Un merci tout particulier à Erik , Nounoune , phi Aug , vivie maratta, Mikita .,. Roukmoutt , liolia ,orchidée , lilou ,... Ikina .. Petite étoile . MarieSue , Mariejolie,.. l'Ange Fargas, Mosca27; France34 (pour un simple message sur le premier post mais qui est resté gravé ) ... punaise j'en oublie certainement ..MERCI , pour vos messages de soutien, pour vos dons, enfin pour tout .. 


Gizmo  et Catherine 


Très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !!



Demain je vois si je vous mets des photos

----------


## catrina

Pas super belles les photos mais c'est la photographe qui est nulle !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Un Joyeux Noel a vous et a Gizmo ! Puisse la magie de Noel opere ! 
Il est toujours aussi beau le craquant Gizmo ! Et Joyeux Noel a tous les 4 pattes que vous nourrissez .

----------


## Petite Etoile

Joyeux Noël à vous deux! Avec un gros bisou à Gizmo!
Profitez-bien de l'amour qui vous unit!

----------


## mosca27

A tous les zamis Rescuéens, je vous souhaite de passer d'agréables fêtes de fin d'année, entourés de vos amis à 2, 3 ou 4 pattes !!! Ce site est la preuve qu'on peut continuer de croire en la bonté humaine, malgré la souffrance qui nous entoure.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mosca27, tellement d'accord avec vous!
Nous devons nous soutenir dans notre combat pour les animaux et leur droit à vivre sur cette planète que nous partageons avec eux!

----------


## catrina

*Jujulilas* vous avez pris des nouvelles de *Gizmo* , excuser moi de vous avoir oublié !! Pourtant je n'ai pas oublié que lors de mon premier post vous avez fais des pieds et des mains pour tenter de trouver une personne pour m'accompagner chez le vétérinaire le lendemain ( car je n'étais pas sûre de pouvoir conduire).

*Mosca27* entièrement d'accord *.

Aujourd'hui*, comme bien souvent le dimanche nous avons bcp dormi la journée .. *Gizmo* ::  fait bcp de mimiques avec sa bouche et tousse comme si il s'étouffait depuis 17h, il reste sur moi ou sur mes genoux. 

Ambiance pas vraiment festive en générale là où je suis... Mais tellement de baume au cœur quand je vois l'entraide sur ce site. Même si je ne vous cache pas, que j'ai souvent l'appréhension de voir des messages , sur les soins que je donne ou que je souhaite donner à Gizmo... Je sais qu'il faut que je stoppe le Dermipred, mais pour l'instant à défaut de ce que j'aimerais lui administrer, quand je le vois mal, le demi cachet est de mise.
Le dernier ayant été donné vendredi... et là au vu de son état , .. il est plus que probable que je lui donne à nouveau un demi cachet.. 

Je réitère : Très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à vous tous.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

*Gizmo* ne va pas bien, hier il était bien malade .. à s'étrangler avec ses mimiques de la bouche, il a bien mangé le matin , l'après midi déjà bcp plus difficile car il a mal et s'étrangle .. le soir du coup il n'a pas voulu manger juste des câlins !! Cette nuit idem j'étais malade moi aussi mais lui aussi!! 
Je ne peux plus le voir souffrir, j'ai mal au cur , ce matin ou plutôt cette nuit ,après avoir bien humidifié sa pâté et c'est plus comme ci il voulait me faire plaisir, il a mangé bcp moins qu'hier matin!! 
Du coup, j'attends avec impatience 9h pour appeler la pharmacie, et je vois si ils peuvent faire les préparations ce jour, pour que je file prendre un train pour aller les chercher !!

Je ne suis pas allée travailler !! si il lui arrive quelque chose alors que je ne suis même pas à ses côtés!! même aller faire le trajet jusque là bas , ça me fait peur de le laisser seul.. hors de question qu'il pense que je le laisse seul alors qu'il souffre.

Il a besoin que je sois forte, même la pluie et le vent dehors lui font peur.. mais j'en ai marre de me sentir impuissante, il fait ses bonds et s'étouffe voir s'étrangle !! La vétérinaire est fermée et même si je vais aux urgences clinique je sais ce qu'ils vont lui administrer.. Non je ne veux pas .... il est apaisé sur moi, mais pour combien de temps.  

Il a besoin de vos bonnes ondes !! Et moi aussi en fait!! 


Il faut que je tente et que je ne perde plus de temps... Je ne peux plus le voir souffrir... c'est un véritable crève cur !!

----------


## jujulilas

Gizmo continue-t-il ses visites chez le vétérinaire ? Peut-être des soins pourraient en plus lui être prescrit ? _(si c'est un bon véto et qu'il ne le bourre pas de cochonneries ?)_. Niveau poids, il se stabilise ? L'important est qu'il n'en perde pas.

Je croise fort les doigts, et toutes mes pensées se tournent vers Gizmo et vous.

----------


## catrina

> Gizmo continue-t-il ses visites chez le vétérinaire ? Peut-être des soins pourraient en plus lui être prescrit ? _(si c'est un bon véto et qu'il ne le bourre pas de cochonneries ?)_. Niveau poids, il se stabilise ? L'important est qu'il n'en perde pas.
> 
> Je croise fort les doigts, et toutes mes pensées se tournent vers Gizmo et vous.



Merci Jujulilas , la pharmacie ne répondra que vers 9h30 du coup j'ai fais un mail.
Niveau poids je ne l'ai pas re pesé, il ne me semble pas qu'il ai perdu du poids mais je peux me tromper..

La vétérinaire qui le suis est en congés, et je pense mais je peux me tromper , qu'elle n'aurait pas eu d'autre solution à me proposer que l'injection retard .. j'ai une ordonnance pour le dermipred à vie... je préfère doser ( je sais que c'est un poison) et même là, avec les demi cachets un jour sur deux voir selon son état tous les jours, je sais bien que son corps peu s'habituer et de ce fait, même plus le soulager , juste le droguer pour ne pas dire le tuer!! une sorte d'accoutumance pour au final ne pas le soulager..

J'attends, j'attends il faut être patiente mais punaise c'est long... reste 2 minutes pour 9h30

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne chance et courage a vous On est en pensees  avec vous deux.

----------


## catrina

> Bonne chance et courage a vous On est en pensees  avec vous deux.


Merci Roukmoutt


Je ne me sens vraiment pas bien... du coup, j'ai passé commande et j'espère me faire livrer en point relais pour demain, la commande ne partira qu'à 18H, donc il se peut qu'elle n'arrive qu'après demain dans l'après midi dans ce même point relais. 

J'ai demandé à la pharmacienne sous combien de temps, le traitement commence à faire effet au moins en ce qui concerne la douleur, elle m'a répondu : "Ah mais madame, c'est sur la durée, il faut être très patiente, ça reste de l'homéopathie ...Peut être que vous commencerez à voir une amélioration sous un mois !" 

*Quelle déception !!*

Les posologies étant sur 20jours de part les dosages, j'ai donc fait une commande pour les 40jours à venir soit 97€30 , je n'ai pu commander l'Abcdyl sur 15jours, au vu du montant ça ne passait pas du coup j'ai pris le 125ml à 19€50, il aura donc l'administration sur dix jours et pas 15jours. 

J'ai également commandé des seringues.


 Avec quoi il faut les nettoyer pour ne pas les jeter? elles sont toutes fines? Je leur ai posé la question mais eux ne savent pas.. enfin eux pour nettoyer les flacons ou autre c en machine particulière... bref... j'en déduis qu'il faut les jeter , mais si c'est uniquement pour doser les mixtures, et donc pas de contact avec Gizmo, est ce que je dois quand même les jeter?

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je débarque sur ce post. Je crois comprendre que Gizmo a un calicivirus, qui se traite. Là, j'ai 3 chats en traitement pour le calici, et moyennant les soins (qui sont malheureusement chers au moins pour l'interféron), les chats peuvent très bien vivre. Tous mes chats vivent très bien. Mes plus anciens à calici n'ont pas fait de rechute, mes nouveaux "intégrés" qui sont toujours en soin mangent comme quatre et ne souffrent pas. Etes-vous en région parisienne?

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

J'ai ma Sélina qui a un calici hyper virulent qui lui a provoqué un dysfonctionnement immunitaire. Quand je l'ai récupérée, fin juin, elle avait une méga inflammation de la bouche. Moyennant de l'interféron et de la cortisone (sur une période limitée), elle est revenue à une vie normale, mais l'inflammation, bien que considérablement diminuée, n'a pas encore complètement disparu (donc, on continue les traitements). Quand elle a des crises de douleur (ce qui maintenant arrive très rarement) on  lui donne 3 jours de morphine (du bupaq), ce qui est très efficace. Et ma bibiche se rue de nouveau sur ses pâtées  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

> Je débarque sur ce post. Je crois comprendre que Gizmo a un calicivirus, qui se traite. Là, j'ai 3 chats en traitement pour le calici, et moyennant les soins (qui sont malheureusement chers au moins pour l'interféron), les chats peuvent très bien vivre. Tous mes chats vivent très bien. Mes plus anciens à calici n'ont pas fait de rechute, mes nouveaux "intégrés" qui sont toujours en soin mangent comme quatre et ne souffrent pas. Etes-vous en région parisienne?


Bonjour Marie Hélène75?

Je suis de Seine et marne. et je travaille sur Paris.
Aujourd'hui, Gizmo et moi sommes cloué au lit.
Je suis ravie que ça aille bien pour vos amours.
Suite à l'opération de Gizmo, j'avais noté le compte rendu post opératoire page 3 je crois, et il était annoté que le laser, ou l'interféron ou autre n'y changerait rien  ::  .

Pour la morphine, oui j'en ai encore un peu, mais la dernière fois qu'il en a eu c'est après que je l'ai récupéré et qu'il hurlait de douleur, après ça c'est vrai qu'il n'hurlait plus mais en aucun cas ça n'avait réduit son inflammation, puisqu'en partant en urgence chez le vétérinaire, c là que je l'ai fais hospitaliser car je l'ai récupérer sans force très amaigri et complètement déshydraté.

Là, il n'hurle pas sans cesse de douleur, c'est d'un coup, il va faire des mimiques et des bonds et s'étouffe voir s'étrangle.. je le calme et il se mets dans mes bras à dormir. Rien à voir avec ces hurlements constant à tue tête... C'est impressionnant et ça me fend le cœur, j'aimerais pouvoir le soulager et prendre sa douleur quand ça se produit. Il a mangé ce matin, même si moins que les jours précédents.

7 semaines viennent de s'écouler depuis nos retrouvailles, et vendredi ça fera également 7 semaines qu'il est sorti de l'hôpital après son opération. ..

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

C'est une ineptie de la part de votre veto de dire que l'interféron ne sert à rien. Ça a été le traitement central pour tous mes chats calici. Quant au laser, cela sert pour calmer la douleur. Tel que vous me décrivez Gizmo, la morphine lui ferait du bien (Selina a les mêmes mouvements de bouche quand elle a une mini rechute). Je pense qu'il faudrait que vous changiez de Veterinaire. Le mieux c'est qu'on s'appelle.

----------


## catrina

> C'est une ineptie de la part de votre veto de dire que l'interféron ne sert à rien. Ça a été le traitement central pour tous mes chats calici. Quant au laser, cela sert pour calmer la douleur. Tel que vous me décrivez Gizmo, la morphine lui ferait du bien (Selina a les mêmes mouvements de bouche quand elle a une mini rechute). Je pense qu'il faudrait que vous changiez de Veterinaire. Le mieux c'est qu'on s'appelle.


ça n'est pas la vétérinaire de *Gizmo* qui a dit ça, c'est le compte rendu de la clinique ou il s'est fait opérer des dents. L'inflammation est surtout localisée dans sa gorge, la langue, les parois ..

Je vous envois un MP

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement Gizmo se porte bien. Si je ne donne pas d'informations c'est que je ne l'ai pas vu de mes yeux.
> 
>  Je sais qu'il a bien été opéré, qu'on lui a fait le détartrage plus extraction de dents, combien exactement je ne sais pas!
>  Il a semblerait-il, une stomatite chronique importante (grave), impactant toute la bouche, avec principalement le fond de la bouche, la langue , le palais... parois ..nez , BCP BCP d'ulcérations et saigne 'facilement'... "Peut être le sida qui s'est déclenché ?!! " c'est la phrase de la personne qui l'a opéré.
> 
> Je préfère le voir, si tout se passe bien ça sera demain, et une fois que j'aurais le compte rendu écrit alors ça sera certainement plus clair pour vous comme pour moi.... ( enfin pour moi, je regarde sur internet et ma petite Orchidée doit s'arracher les cheveux à essayer de m'expliquer ). 
> 
> ...


Le coût de l'opération me paraît délirant et la remarque du chirurgien "peut-être le sida qui s'est déclenché ?!!", tout autant ! Déjà, qu'il lui fasse une prise de sang avant de s'interroger sur du vide. La priorité me semble d'aller voir un bon véto.

PS: Pour sa caractérisation : "stomatite chronique importante (grave), impactant toute la bouche, avec principalement le fond de la bouche, la langue , le palais... parois ..nez , BCP BCP d'ulcérations et saigne 'facilement'", c'est la description de mes chats quand je les ai récupérés avec un calicivirus.

----------


## Roukmoutt

D accord avec vous Marie helene 75 . Il y avait un autre veto sur Paris ,je crois ..qui etait une pointure ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la cagnotte Leetchie ,Elle n a recote que 260 euros sur 1000 ... 
Qui peut aider , ces 2 malheureux ?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Gizmo vient de manger et boire, nuit difficile pour tous les deux .

Ci-dessous , le passage post opératoire d'il y a presque 7 semaines :

"Les lésions buccales sont chroniques, elles seront toujours présentes, plus ou moins marquées et plus ou moins invalidantes. il s'agit d'une stomatite avec ulcérations des fosses palatoglosses et proliférations des deux côtés du frein de la langue. Le but est d'apporter du confort au chat en réduisant les bactéries dans sa bouche et en limitant l'inflammation.

contrôle dans 10-15jours chez le vétérinaire traitant avant si anomalie, les lésions buccales sont chroniques et peuvent être l'expression de son FIV qui s'exprime : interférons, lasers... une avulsion dentaire totale ne résoudrait pas le problème ."
Oui, Roukmoutt au tout début j'avais pris RDV à Paris 12ème, avec la pointure apparemment, mais le rdv était prévu pour le 4 décembre. ( et la facture aurait été identique voir bcp plus salée). Quand j'ai récupéré Gizmo le Dimanche 5 nov il était bien trop faible, la priorité était la première hospitalisation pour le réhydrater .. j'avais appelé paris et personne ne se désisterait pour un rdv avec ce vétérinaire chirurgien. A l'époque avec la vétérinaire nous avons décidé de tenter le tout pour le tout car en plus il y avait des jours fériés cette semaine là.. donc nous avons chercher une autre clinique qui acceptait de le recevoir et tenter alors qu'il était encore sous perf. le 4 décembre ct bien trop loin. 
J'ai harcelé bcp de monde pour m'aider, à faire les différents trajets, car à titre personnel j'ai des petits soucis de santé qui font que je peux rester alité du jour au lendemain et je n'ai pas le droit de conduire. Donc un trajet qui peut vous sembler court pour moi c'est très long et dangereux.. je l'ai fais pour Gizmo et dieu merci une personne a accepté de m'aider pour les plus longs trajets à la dernière minute.
Puisque tout s'est fais à la dernière minute, il était vraiment très faible et hurlait jour et nuit à la mort. Pourtant dès qu'il est revenu à la maison il a remangé seul à l'époque mais hurlait ... 

J'ai surement fait des mauvais choix je ne sais pas, mais quand j'ai revu ses yeux pour moi, il voulait se battre et la vétérinaire m'a dit la même chose, ce chat veut se battre pourquoi n'a t'il pas été réhydraté. 
J'avais résumé sur la présentation de la cagnotte il faut que je vous mette le dernier lien.


https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023

voilà le dernier lien ... et normalement j'avais résumé ce qui avait été fait .
Depuis il a eu d'autres rdv ou il avait repris du poids .
Tout à l'heure on va se re peser pour voir, mais là , il faut que je me pose, il me reste petite sauvageonne a trouver et nourrir , les autres c'est fait.

J'ai reçu un texto, la commande d'hier va peut être bel et bien livrée au relais ce jour.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

La "pointure" que vous avez vue n'est pas "ma" pointure. La "mienne" revient de congé maternité le 22 janvier, je peux lui en parler si vous souhaitez prendre RV avec elle (mais pas avant le 22/01). Elle est dans le 17ème arrondissement de Paris. Je ne connais pas le vétérinaire du 12ème mais si la facture est aussi salée, c'est que ce véto a aussi un problème. 

Je connais une excellente autre véto, toujours à Paris, mais la clinique dont elle n'est que salariée (et n'a donc pas droit au chapitre en matière de tarifs) ne fait pas de prix asso, donc, la facture sera aussi élevée (mais moins élevée que chez votre clinique et là au moins vous aurez des soins et un diagnostic d'excellence).

----------


## catrina

Merci Marie-Héléne pour l'intérêt que vous porter à Gizmo.


Gizmo n'a jamais eu l'occasion de voir la pointure en dentisterie sur Paris 12eme. C'est une clinique je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de la citer.
Au début, je pensais que s'était les dents ( je n'y connais pas grand chose en maladie, jusqu'à présent j'attrapais les chats errants ou dit "sauvages" pour les plus jeunes je les sociabilisaient et pour les autres je les faisais opérer quand je parvenais à les attraper. 
D'ailleurs Baloo n'est toujours pas castré et j'ai peur que lui aussi ai des problèmes à la bouche, Gizmo non plus d'ailleurs mais ça n'était pas la priorité pour le coup).
Pour Gizmo, quand je ne parvenais pas à le mettre dans la boite de transport, j'avais quand même fait des recherches sur internet avec les symptômes qu'il avait et a toujours d'ailleurs, et j'avais appelé bcp de vétérinaires, OUI j'avais vu cette maladie ...).


Que vous dire, j'avais créé un premier post, pour aider Gizmo et les personnes qui avaient pris en charge Gizmo , sur ce post j'avais spécifié que je ne voulais pas que sa *santé dépende de problèmes pécuniers* , pourtant, je ne vais pas vous mentir, j'ai dépensé bcp avant de parvenir à l'emmener chez le vétérinaire ( dépensé car ça n'a servi à rien pour sa santé), pour au final apprendre qu'il était identifié et que de ce fait on ne pouvait pas intervenir sur lui sans l'accord de ses "propriétaires"..
En novembre, vous connaissez les dépenses engendrées et encore vous n'avez pas toutes les factures ni les frais parallèles .
Hier, j'ai passé commande dans une pharmacie et je n'ai pas pu prendre tout puisque ma carte ne passait pas.. ( et je le répète il n'y a eu strictement aucun cadeau pour mes proches, pour personne!!) . Merci à toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidé financièrement pour remonter un peu la pente !! Merci pour vos conseils, pour votre soutien...


Donc, oui un Lundi pourquoi pas, mais il faut que quelqu'un accepte de nous y emmener ( pour Paris 12eme j'aurais tenté le train si je n'avais trouvé personne et ce malgré le fait que ce train est plein avant même d'arriver en gare où je monte, mais je ne sais pas comment le supporterait Gizmo écrasé aux autres personnes), mais alors Paris 17 je ne connais pas.


J'aurais besoin de connaître le prix de la consultation. 


La commande passée hier (oui encore une grosse dépense mais je ne peux rester les bras croisés à le voir souffrir!!) , est bien arrivée ce midi. 
Gizmo ne mange pas quand je ne suis pas là, mais là il m'a fait le plaisir de mangé à 4h , et à 11 H, toujours bcp de mimiques et de sauts de douleurs avec une haleine de vieille sardine . 
Ce soir je commence le "traitement", j'attends plus tard pour que les horaires soient identiques à quand travaille. 

 oui il faut lui donner au lit, d'abord un peu sur les doigts et après l'assiette ...

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je vous offre la consultation mais n'étant pas véhiculée je ne peux pas vous y amener. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait véhiculer Catherine et Gizmo ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est vraiment super Marie Helene ! 
Qui pourrait aider pour le transport ? 
Courage Catrina ... Accrochez vous pour le Ptit Gizmo ..
On vous envoient pleins d ondes positives  ..

----------


## catrina

Merci Roukmoutt, oui des bonnes ondes j'ai tendance à les oublier ces derniers temps.( J'suis un peu patrac)
Merci Marie-Hélène !! je suis quelqu'un de sensible et alors là je ne m'y attendais pas!! Merci  :: 


Sans entrer dans les détails, depuis mes opérations assez lourdes de l'an dernier, j'ai déclaré mon statut de travailleur handicapé pour ne pas avoir de soucis avec mon employeur , vu que le professeur et le chirurgien ne savaient pas me dire combien de temps je resterais alité. ( oui j'ai appris il y a quelques années que j'avais des problèmes de santé).

Tout ça pour vous dire, que je peux prétendre à des tickets CESU, je ne les ai jamais utilisé j'ai toujours fait sans, mais si une personne vois ce post ou que vous connaissez une personne qui travaille pour un organisme d'aide à la personne et qui de ce fait peut être payé par ce moyen, dîtes moi le , je les prendrais, ainsi si cette personne peut faire le trajet Vaux le Penil - Paris 17ème aller-retour , alors je pourrais contribuer aux frais en la rémunérant. ( Bon après je pense qu'il faudra dire que vous m'avez aidé à la maison... enfin quelque chose dans le genre, ne les ayant jamais utilisé je ne peux vous en dire plus .) Si interdit je ne le ferais pas !  :: *
*


Gizmo a fait bcp de bonds de douleurs a minuit , à une heure, et il y a quelques minutes ... là, il a mangé tant bien que mal, et est en train de faire sa toilette sur moi  :Smile:  ..

----------


## catrina

Il est 6h20 , *Gizmo* n'a eu de cesse de faire des bonds !! Et pire, il y est allé avec ses pattes et griffes comme avant à s'arracher la gueule !! Punaise, il faisait ça quand je l'ai rencontré et qu'il avait la gueule en sang!! Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser ça ne se produit pas quand il mange ( enfin pas cette nuit en tout cas) mais bien quand il dort !! D'ailleurs il ne joue plus, il veut toujours ces câlins mais reste couché quasi non stop sauf pour aller à la litière .  ::  Retour en arrière? Est ce que les racines n'ont pas été arrachées?! Est ce que sa langue à gonflée? Pourtant il mange bien, un fois qu'il s'y met avec pas mal d'appréhension !! Il ne veut pas de pâtés AD , juste des mousselines (Rognions ou lapin ) .

Aller on y va pour les bonnes ondes, quelqu'un fait du REIKI ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

On vous souhaite pour 2018 , une grande amelioration de sante pour Gizmo ..et pour vous le meilleur ! Amitie de tous mes 4 pattes ,et de moi evidemment ..

----------


## catrina

Merci Roukmoutt ( même si je préfère attendre 2018 )

Gizmo n'est plus Gizmo , cette semaine nous sommes resté couché, et je ne suis plus son matelas, il se cache ce matin j'ai mis plus de 2h30 avant qu'il ne mange, toute la journée rien , et là sous le lit ..
Il reste dans mes bras mais si je vais le prendre il ne vient plus de lui même , il ne bouge plus.. il dort , et toujours les mimiques à faire des bonds..

----------


## catrina



----------


## Petite Etoile

https://www.mademoiselle-bien-etre.f...-pour-animaux/

Voici le contact de quelqu'un qui peut faire un soin énergétique à Gizmo en don libre Catrina.

----------


## catrina

> https://www.mademoiselle-bien-etre.f...-pour-animaux/
> 
> Voici le contact de quelqu'un qui peut faire un soin énergétique à Gizmo en don libre Catrina.


Merci Petite Etoile , j'vais l'appeler dans la journée.. en espérant qu'elle puisse intervenir... sans don pour l'instant en attendant des jours meilleurs ... comme la personne qui est intervenue pour la communication animale que je remercie ...

Je viens d'avoir la personne en ligne, c'est 45euros, je ne peux pas...Merci quand même Petite Etoile


  Mon bébé dont le comportement a bien changé ...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous ne lui donnez pas de medicaments contre la douleur ?ou des medicaments prescrits pour le calmer ?

----------


## catrina

> Vous ne lui donnez pas de medicaments contre la douleur ?ou des medicaments prescrits pour le calmer ?


La seule prescription que j'ai pour Gizmo c'est le Dermipred à vie.
Pour autant de mon coté je lui ai pris entre autre du Siegesbeckia orientalis 4ch pour la douleur : 6 ml matin- 6 ML midi ( quand je suis là )- 6 ml le soir.
J'ai de la morphine, mais je préfère en parler avec la vétérinaire à son retour de congés pour lundi en espérant qu'elle soit disponible. Car il n'hurle pas de douleur, il a des moments de bonds avec mimiques et comme ci sa mâchoire était déboitée, ça fait peur et mal au cur, mais une fois passé, il se blotti dans mes bras

----------


## Roukmoutt

J espere qu il ira mieux , et surtout que vous pourrez vous rendre au rds vs du veto de Marie helene , qui je suis sure vous apportera de bonnes reponses.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Catrina, désolée pour la fausse joie, c'est dommage de ne pas mettre à jour des informations telles que celles-là.
LA communication avec Gizmo a pu t'éclairer sur son ressenti et ses besoins?

----------


## catrina

> Bonsoir Catrina, désolée pour la fausse joie, c'est dommage de ne pas mettre à jour des informations telles que celles-là.
> LA communication avec Gizmo a pu t'éclairer sur son ressenti et ses besoins?


Merci Petite Etoile . 
Pour la communication animale, en quelques mots : "il est résigné " j'avais fais un message sur le sujet mais je ne sais plus à quelle page.
Je ne suis pas éclairée sur ce que je dois faire, ce qu'il attend de moi ..j'ai ressenti bcp de tristesse...
 Mais comme une personne m'a dit , au final , c'est un *GRAND SAGE* mon PETIT *Gizmo  ...*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Page 10 ,le 17 decembre , il dit qu il est bien avec vous , qu il aime sa vie maintenant ,et qu il aimerait vivre  plus long temps avec vous ...si Marie Helene a sa chatte Selina , qui est stabilisee ,pour quoi pas Gizmo ! parlez lui , dites lui que vous l aimez, allez voir ce veto , en plus Marie Helene ,vous offre la consult ! Il y a des taxis pour animaux , rensseignez vous pour les pix , certains ont des tariffs asso

----------


## catrina

> Page 10 ,le 17 decembre , il dit qu il est bien avec vous , qu il aime sa vie maintenant ,et qu il aimerait vivre  plus long temps avec vous ...si Marie Helene a sa chatte Selina , qui est stabilisee ,pour quoi pas Gizmo ! parlez lui , dites lui que vous l aimez, allez voir ce veto , en plus Marie Helene ,vous offre la consult ! Il y a des taxis pour animaux , rensseignez vous pour les pix , certains ont des tariffs asso


*Roukmoutt* , je ne baisse pas les bras  :Smile:  , c'est vrai je me sens impuissante, mais croyez moi je ne baisse pas les bras... Je ne sais pas comment j'irais à Paris mais j'irais ça sera certainement le 29 ou le dimanche 28 quelques jours après le retour de cette vétérinaire. je vais dès lundi contacter celle de *Gizmo* pour voir ce que l'on peut faire . 
J'ai des baisses de moral c'est certain mais je suis plutôt tenace persévérante, surtout si il en va de la vie d'un être cher !!

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,



Ma messagerie principale est piratée, voir même d'autres dont je ne me souvenais pas l'existence. Je ne sais pas si j'ai un virus sur mon ordinateur. J'essaie de vous faire un point sur l'état de *mon petit cœur sur pattes*  tout à l'heure.

Ce matin j'ai dormi jusqu'à 4h!! *Un exploit* et il était toujours dans mes bras, donc je ne pense pas qu'il ai fait des bonds dans la nuit ou alors je ne me suis pas réveillée  ce qui serait surprenant, d'autant plus que quand ça se produit à savoir quasi toutes les nuits, dans la foulée il part se cacher .

Selon les jours, il met plus ou moins de temps (30 min à 3h) avant d'accepter de se nourrir, pour autant, les jours ou j'étais présente ( car j'ai été quelques jours en arrêt) il a mangé à 4H ou 5H au plus tard, deux pots de mousseline 85gr avec médication (l'homéopathie avec eau distillée ) et des fois en complément un peu de Nutribound avec la recette du père Zago , idem quand j'étais présente vers 11h voir midi , et le soir des fois rien juste câlins , des fois à nouveau 2pots ou 1 et la moitié voir les 3/4 d'un second, toujours avec médication. Il va bien à la selle pipi , popo... 
Vendredi soir il était heureux de me revoir comme avant il est venu à ma rencontre  (j 'ose espérer qu'il est toujours heureux de me voir  :Smile:   mais des fois j'ai l'impression qu'il me boude ( c'est dans ma tête ou pas ) , et qu'il me réprimande en me miaulant: 
- "mais tu étais où, pourquoi tu m'abandonnes toute la journée, à chaque fois je ne sais jamais si tu vas revenir ?!!!"
 et il vient se blottir sur mes genoux même si je suis accroupie pour lui donner à manger , 
- "Non maman, d'abord câlins et après si je te pardonne ton absence alors je mangerais  " 


Toute la journée, il ne bouge pas de la chambre et quand je ne suis pas là il reste caché derrière la tour de l'ordinateur. Avant en mon absence, quand mes parents mangeaient, il allait à leur rencontre pour avoir sa ration, là et depuis plusieurs semaines, tant que je ne rentre pas, il ne s'alimente pas et ne bois pas, à mon retour les gamelles qui lui ont été donné durant la journée n'ont pas bougé, je dois lui donner bcp bcp d'attention de câlins, commencer à lui donner dans ma main , et ensuite , il enchaine seul mais je dois rester à ces côtés jusqu'à qu'il termine voir m'en redemande .



Pour vous poster des photos et que ces dernières soient droites, je dois les envoyer de mon portable via ma messagerie vers ma messagerie pour ensuite les enregistrer sur l'ordi et vous les poster, si je les transferts directement dans mon ordi, elles sont à l'envers ???!! Bref, je vois tout à l'heure si je parviens à vous en mettre de nouvelles, mais là j'ai quelques appréhensions à me connecter car je ne sais pas, si mon ordi est hacker , et les incidences sur le fait que quelqu'un "s'amuse " à prendre la main sur mes messageries!! Enfin surtout la principales!! D'autant plus que je suis du genre à enregistrer tous mes codes  :Frown:  , pour ne pas avoir à les ressaisir, en clair en soit je ne les connais même pas .... ( je sais qu'il ne faut pas faire ça et en plus, qu'il faut les changer le plus souvent possible de façon complètement aléatoire ... mais euhh, là pour le coup j'vais surement me mordre les doigts de ne pas avoir pris cette habitude.)



Je ne sais pas si j'a déjà échangé avec certain d'entre vous par mail, si c'est le cas, et que vous venez à recevoir des mails de ma part soit disant, sachez que ça n'est pas moi !! Par contre, merci de m'en informer, via ce site ou par texto pour ceux qui ont mes coordonnées.


*Merci*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pleins de pensees positives a vous deux ,en ce dimanche ..
Pour aider a payer les frais de Gizmo , allez sur le post aider l asso de votre choix , post fait par Doriant , dans le bazar de Rescue . Il y a des trucs super!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou, Catrina est au bout des medicaments de Gizmo ! Homeo entre autre ... Qui a un ptit geste

----------


## catrina

> Coucou, Catrina est au bout des medicaments de Gizmo ! Homeo entre autre ... Qui a un ptit geste


*Roukmoutt   !!


*Bonjour à tous,



J'essaie de limiter mes connexions.

Alors concernant la médication que je donne à Gizmo, j'ai du me tromper dans les commandes normalement ça devait tenir jusqu'au 15 janvier et ensuite jusqu'au 3 février , car pour les posologie j'ai pris x2 . Plutôt que le litre puisque les produits une fois ouvert dure 30jours.



Pour l'anti-douleur ou j'ai pris deux fois 250ML, je viens de finir le premier récipient. Mais ça c'est compréhensible car quand j'étais en arrêt je lui donnait également 6ML le midi, en plus des 6ML matin et Soir .



Pour l'ABCEDYL j'avais pris 125ML au lieu des 250ML car ma carte ne passait pas ( donc ça aussi c'est normal).

Pour l'arum et le Baptisia je suis plus ou moins dans les clous, j'en donne un le matin et un autre le soir ( ils doivent être bien espacé) hors au début quand Gizmo ne mangeait pas "à l'heure" et qu'il piochait sur le baptisia à minuit au lieu de 20h alors le matin au lieu de l'arum je continuais sur le Baptisia .. ( j'sais pas si c'est compréhensible ).



Pour la Thymuline ??!! Le 1er pot sera bientôt fini alors que c'est 3ML le matin et 3ML le soir, là je pense ne comprends pas, j'ai du en renverser en secouant vivement les pots.



Le problème c'est que pour les commandes le conditionnement c'est :

60 ML - 125 ML - 250 ML - 1L !!! il n'y a pas le 500 ML qui conviendrait mieux pour au moins le Siegesbeckia.



Arum : 125 ML : 10,50   (si 250 ML divisé par 6ML jour : 41 donc supérieur à 30 donc gaspillage)

Baptisa 125 ML : 7,60   ( Idem)

SIEGESBECKIA 250 ML : 9,90  ( 250ML divisé par 18 : 13 jours ) 1L : 27,50 

Thymuline : 125 ML : 10,50 

ABCEDYL : 125 ML : 19,50  - 250 ML : 34,90  ça c'est fini mais il ne l'a pas eu sur 15jours mais sur 11 jours.. j'en suis à me demander si je ne vais pas en reprendre car je ne pense pas que ce soit mauvais de pousser sur plus de jours.



Sachez qu'il est possible de tout préparer soit même, même l'eau distillée avec le matériel requis , pour autant, à aujourd'hui je ne me sens pas l'âme d'une préparatrice, je préfère être sûre les premiers temps au moins et puis avec mes horaires , je préfèrerais être en congés pour ça.

Prendre des récipients bien stérilisés d'une plus grande capacité , et tout préparer moi même OUI , mais après être passé à la pharmacie pour être sûre de ce que je fais.

Si des personnes souhaitent aider, au vu de mon informatique, et de mes problèmes avec un virus ou autre, vous pouvez directement traiter avec la pharmacie ...  :Smile:  

Je n'ai plus la possibilité de mettre des photos?!!! 

Bon bah je vais redémarrer pour voir si c'est mon ordinateur

----------


## catrina

J'ai mis un post-it sur les produits lol mais c'est complètement idiot puisque je les cites sur le message précédent !!  c'est tout moi ça  !! 





  Le lait lait, on m'a dit que ça n'était pas idéale ( il est sans lactose) donc je mets de l'eau dedans mais il n'en veut pas quand je mets de l'eau .. Et moi, je veux qu'il boive.

Ce matin, il n'a pas tout manger, forcément je ne suis pas à ces côtés , donc j'vais retourner avec lui.

----------


## catrina

voilà, si je n'ai pas le droit de le mettre dîtes moi le et je supprimerais.

Si des gens veulent aider pour un produits ou deux , j'ai créé une adresse paypal , mais je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne et si elle aussi est piratée : 
paypal.me/catrina07  ( Le *07* c'est pour *James Bond J'AURAIS DU METTRE 007  * )

*Merci 

Gizmo*  :: * et Catherine
*

UN *MERCI* PARTICULIER A *DORIANT* QUI A AJOUTé *GIZMO*A SA VENTE dans le Bazar Rescue   ::  *Merci* à *Roukmoutt  , qui en plus d'être un véritable soutien*  :: *, ne cesse de relancer le post.

Merci Nounoune
Merci Phi Aug
Merci Erik ( ma carte ne passait plus donc c'est lui qui a pris la recette du père Zago , bon euhh je dois mettre bcp de Nuribound pour que Gizmo leschouille les 3ML .J'ai goutté ça n'est pas bon !!!malgré la saveur miel ) 
Merci Marie-Hélène on se tient au courant 
J'en oublis bcp c'est certain !!*

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Tentative de connexion dans le train . Je vais tenter de contacter ce jour là pharmacie . Car j'ai bien suivi tous les dosages et je ne comprends pas ça aurait dû pousser pour ma première commande dont le montant n'est pas négligeable sans compter que j'avais pris X 2 pour ne pas rester sans rien jusqu'au 3 février , soit 42 jours à peut prêt . Et là j'ai déjà entamé la deuxième "partie " alors que au bout de 13 jours !!! On est bien loin des 42 jours !! 100 euros sur 20 jours voir 25  ça fait bien cher !! Pour autant , j'ai envie de poursuivre , c vrai je ne suis avec lui que la nuit et la journée il ne bouge pas dodo est son mot d'ordre pour autant pas de bonds en tout cas quand je suis présente en journée je ne sais pas.. toujours les mimiques bien sûr il ne fait pas se leurrer chaque choses en son temps... il ne mange pas sans ma présence dans la pièce mais il mange au minimum un pot le matin de 85gr et un autre le soir des fois un peu plus mais moins que quand j'étais en arrêt ou le dimanche et lundi . Mardi dans la nuit enfin tôt le matin de peur qu'il souffre quand je ne suis pas là, je lui ai donner un demi cachet de Dermipred et depuis lors nous sommes jeudi .. pas de Dermipred !!! J'espère ne pas parler trop vite et qu'il sera bien ce soir quand je vais rentrer .. 

Bonne journée à tous ��

Gizmo et Catherine ..

Missi non présente hier soir ni ce matin ��.. elle a trop peur de croc blanc et lui je ne peux l'approcher .. faut que j'arrive à le prendre en photo pour faire pet alerte, et le voisinage .. la guerre avec Baloo .. compliqué tout ça ... ��

----------


## catrina

Bonjour après une heure ou presque d'attente dans le froid mon train .. ce dernier ne part pas !! J'en profite pour faire un petit message . 

Jeudi matin je vous disais pas de Dermipred bah j'aurais mieux fait de me taire puisque le soir même je suis rentrée bien tard , il n'avait rien mangé comme d'habitude maintenant quand je ne suis pas là. . Mimiques du coup demi cachet et il n'a pas voulu manger .. que des câlins .. par contre vendredi 3h du mat presque 3 pots  ::   mon petit filou d'amour !!
Ce matin , ou cette nuit pour certain , avant que je prendre ce train .. et bien j'ai hésité à lui donner .. j'allais le faire et finalement il a accepté de manger , juste au moment où je lui donnait , d'un air maman non j vais essayer de faire sans !! Il gère sa médication  :Smile:  .. j'sais pas si c clair ce que je note puisque portable tout petit et qui change certainement mes mots .. déjà que je ne suis pas forcément bien réveillée ..c le froid qui me donne un coup de booste..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour après une heure ou presque d'attente dans le froid mon train .. ce dernier ne part pas !! J'en profite pour faire un petit message . 

Jeudi matin je vous disais pas de Dermipred bah j'aurais mieux fait de me taire puisque le soir même je suis rentrée bien tard , il n'avait rien mangé comme d'habitude maintenant quand je ne suis pas là. . Mimiques du coup demi cachet et il n'a pas voulu manger .. que des câlins .. par contre vendredi 3h du mat presque 3 pots  ::   mon petit filou d'amour !!
Ce matin , ou cette nuit pour certain , avant que je prendre ce train .. et bien j'ai hésité à lui donner .. j'allais le faire et finalement il a accepté de manger , juste au moment où je lui donnait , d'un air maman non j vais essayer de faire sans !! Il gère sa médication  :Smile:  .. j'sais pas si c clair ce que je note puisque portable tout petit et qui change certainement mes mots .. déjà que je ne suis pas forcément bien réveillée ..c le froid qui me donne un coup de booste..

----------


## catrina

Bon ça n'arrête pas de couper ! ! 

Une pensée et plein de bonnes ondes pour la puce d'Érik et pour son papa .. oui cette dernière va peut être devoir se faire opérer ... erik je pense fort à vous deux et à ton autre bebe aussi d'ailleurs .. Tu es souvent là pour nous .. et j'espère que tu as bien compris que je suis là pour toi comme bcp d'autres sur ce site , j'en suis persuadée !!! Bisous prends bien soin de toi et de tes amours de bébés 

Bonne journée à tous

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je ne savais pas pour Erik ! Bonne chance ,et pleins de bonnes pensees a vous et votre chatte .Pour vous qui repondais toujours present..Merci , de le dire Catrina ,bises a gizmo

----------


## catrina



----------


## catrina

Message précédent anciennes photos , trop de petits soucis d 'ordinateur ... dans la journée je tente de vous faire les mêmes quelques semaines après enfin presque 3 mois après .. celles qui précèdent c celles quand il jouait encore .. hier soir je ne pouvais plus trop bougé je n'ai pas pu " insister" accroupie pour qu'il mange .. ce matin il à mangé un peu on va dire les 3 quart du pot mais hier dans la journée il avait bien mangé. . Il fait bcp de mimiques bcp bcp mais plus ses bonds d' 1 m 50 de hauteur .. il veut toujours autant de câlins  et d'attention .. c'est un amour de chat .. Même si je pense l'avoir rendu capricieux   :Smile:   ::  .. je ne sais pas vraiment si ce que je lui donne convient , j'ai le sentiment que oui ...Surtout l'anti douleur naturel. Fin de semaine dernière je n'ai pu contacter la pharmacie .. je vais voir si je peux prendre 1l d'anti-douleur mais dans 2 récipients de 500 ml (  conditionnement qu'ils ne proposent pas ) pour le reste je dois faire mes comptes d' apothicaire. .. voilà pour les nouvelles de mon petit coeur plein d'amour .. tout à l'heure je tente des photos mais via le téléphone directement je n'y arrive pas . 

Bonne journée 

Gizmo  ::     je suis accro à cette boule de poils en souffrance ... mon but exit la douleur .. exit ses ulcérations .. santé et bonheur pour ce petit coeur miraculé


  Il n'était pas content, je l'ai réveillé, et le sommeil c'est bien connu après miammiam c'est un sacrilège de le déranger en pleine digestion.. faut vraiment que je prenne des photos quand il est réveillé , mais comme à chaque fois il vient vers moi bah on voit rien..  :Smile:   En même temps il dot bcp !! bcp trop des fois ( je me dis ).

 je ne sais pas si on voit, si des personnes veulent nous aider, à voir directement avec la pharmacie  :Smile: 




L'anti-douleur c'est le Siegesbeckia je veux tenter 1L mais dans deux récipients de 500ML à voir si ils acceptent. pour le reste, je dois voir pour les 250 ML .

----------


## catrina

Maman, on avait dit pas de photos, sans mon accord ...!!! Oups, désolée mon bébé d'amour  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu es ce qu il a change  en bien ,il a super minois le beau Gizmo ! Bravo Catrina

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

*Roukmoutt*  :: , sur les photos précédentes du 20 octobre il était beau et avec la lumière et les yeux bien ouvert !!  :Smile:  c'était 2 jours Avant que nous ne soyons séparé. 

J'ai contacté la pharmacie, ils ne veulent pas pour le conditionnement de 500ml ( au moins pour l'anti-douleur) du coup , vu que c'est bcp trop cher , j'ai demandé le tableau des prix avec les formules alcoolisées à préparer soit même avec de l'eau distillée , je vais voir ce qu'il en est .. mais j'ai peur du tout *contaminer*.. et je ne sais pas comment doser 99ml , sans contaminer en versant dans un doseur par exemple .. Oulala ça ne doit pas être compréhensible. 

J'ai également les récipients vides pour chaque produits déjà commandés utilisés et achevés ( avec étiquetages) , est ce que je peux les utiliser? ou est ce qu'ils sont bons à jeter? 

Merci pour vos retours

Catherine

----------


## Liolia

> Pièce jointe 385459Pièce jointe 385460 Maman, on avait dit pas de photos, sans mon accord ...!!! Oups, désolée mon bébé d'amour

----------


## catrina

> 


Un petit bébé d'amour  !! 


Bonjour à tous ,

Merci *Roukmoutt* et *Liolia* d'avoir remonter le post 

Nuit difficile pour *Gizmo*, je lui ai donné un demi cachet de dermipred à 4h , jeudi matin aussi  :Frown:  , mais bon Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour   :Smile:  ( j'sais même plus si c'est ça l'expression, la fatigue lol )

 Oui Oui c'est bien de la bave qu'on voit  :Frown:  après mangé ..... Il me demande d'aller m'allonger ou de m'assoir pour se mettre sur moi .... ( oui oui, il me parle et je lui répond !!!  :Smile:   )

 Il baisse la tête à cause du flash , mais il était bien en train de me râler dessus :" ça suffit va t'allonger que je puisse m'allonger sur toi et que tu me fasses des câlins"


 On ne voit pas , mais il me pétri et pas qu'un peu, les marques sont là lol je prends sur moi ... 

 là il râle parce que je l'ai posé lol bah euhh oui ça fat quand même mal ; lol et il veut que je m'allonge pour remettre ça..
 "Bon tu viens ou je m'installe? et arrête avec ton flash "

  "Non , je n'ouvrirais pas les yeux, ça m'ébloui et de toutes façons je boude! Laisses moi dormir seul si tu ne veux pas me rejoindre.. "


Une personne  ( je ne sais pas si je peux la mentionner ou pas sur le post) , nous a fait parvenir un colis, pour *Gizmo* et les *SDF !!! Même GIZMO a voulu manger ( enfin les morceaux même écrassés il ne les mange pas..) *  MERCI MERCI BEAUCOUP 
ça doit être de super bonne qualité par rapport à ce que moi je leur donne... !! 
 s'est arrivé il y a peu , je ne sais plus quand d'ailleurs , bon ça part vite avec mes affamés ...... pourtant ils boudent les "mi amor " de couleur violette , je crois que c la jaune qu'ils aiment  ( je crois ou marrons , y'en a un dont la couleur la texture enfin tout ressemble bcp au Nutribound 

 celui de cette nuit, bah Monsieur Gizmo est sélectif cette couleur non plus il n'aime pas !! lol Je vous dis il est CAPRICIEUX , sûrement par ma faute....
 Et la peluche qu'il voulait absolument voir quand j'ouvrais le sachet et au final il s'en fiche royalement , il le prend comme un concurrent lol " c'est pour moi l'attention et les câlins de maman pas pour toi "

*MERCI AF *    Merci bcp   :Smile: 

Moi je ne compte plus le nombres de semaines ou je mange des pattes, pomme de terre et pain lol ils mangent mieux que moi avec ça hi hhi hi   :Smile:  Les médecins et professeurs voulaient que je prenne du poids lol *bah ça c'est fait*  :Smile:  *largement* lol  

J'voulais également remercier une personne Géniale, il y en a bcp sur ce site.
*Doriant, qui  a entre autre créé la boutique sur le bazar rescue , sur SES FONDS PROPRES, sans compter  le temps qu'elle y consacre  , imaginer le travail d'organisation, de gestion , d'envoi , de réponse sur le post..... Elle fait tout de A à Z  !! Même la fabrication pour les sublimes niches !!!
Je te l'ai déjà dis directement , BRAVO*  *C'est sublime ce que tu fais pour** venir en aide aux maximum de petits cœurs en détresse !!*... Pour autant, n'oubli pas de prendre soin de toi  :Smile:  et des 4 bébés que tu as adoptés , et qui j'en suis CERTAINE doivent *vivre merveilleusement* bien à vos cotés  ( toi et ton mari) Bisous 

*Gizmo* et Catherine

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Un petit bébé d'amour  !! 


Bonjour à tous ,

Merci *Roukmoutt* et *Liolia* d'avoir remonter le post 

Nuit difficile pour *Gizmo*, je lui ai donné un demi cachet de dermipred à 4h , jeudi matin aussi  :Frown:  , mais bon Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour   :Smile:  ( j'sais même plus si c'est ça l'expression, la fatigue lol )

 Oui Oui c'est bien de la bave qu'on voit  :Frown:  après mangé ..... Il me demande d'aller m'allonger ou de m'assoir pour se mettre sur moi .... ( oui oui, il me parle et je lui répond !!!  :Smile:   )

 Il baisse la tête à cause du flash , mais il était bien en train de me râler dessus :" ça suffit va t'allonger que je puisse m'allonger sur toi et que tu me fasses des câlins"


 On ne voit pas , mais il me pétri et pas qu'un peu, les marques sont là lol je prends sur moi ... 

 là il râle parce que je l'ai posé lol bah euhh oui ça fat quand même mal ; lol et il veut que je m'allonge pour remettre ça..
 "Bon tu viens ou je m'installe? et arrête avec ton flash "

  "Non , je n'ouvrirais pas les yeux, ça m'ébloui et de toutes façons je boude! Laisses moi dormir seul si tu ne veux pas me rejoindre.. "


Une personne  ( je ne sais pas si je peux la mentionner ou pas sur le post) , nous a fait parvenir un colis, pour *Gizmo* et les *SDF !!! Même GIZMO a voulu manger ( enfin les morceaux même écrassés il ne les mange pas..) *  MERCI MERCI BEAUCOUP 
ça doit être de super bonne qualité par rapport à ce que moi je leur donne... !! 
 s'est arrivé il y a peu , je ne sais plus quand d'ailleurs , bon ça part vite avec mes affamés ...... pourtant ils boudent les "mi amor " de couleur violette , je crois que c la jaune qu'ils aiment  ( je crois ou marrons , y'en a un dont la couleur la texture enfin tout ressemble bcp au Nutribound 

 celui de cette nuit, bah Monsieur Gizmo est sélectif cette couleur non plus il n'aime pas !! lol Je vous dis il est CAPRICIEUX , sûrement par ma faute....
 Et la peluche qu'il voulait absolument voir quand j'ouvrais le sachet et au final il s'en fiche royalement , il le prend comme un concurrent lol " c'est pour moi l'attention et les câlins de maman pas pour toi "

*MERCI AF *    Merci bcp   :Smile: 

Moi je ne compte plus le nombres de semaines ou je mange des pattes, pomme de terre et pain lol ils mangent mieux que moi avec ça hi hhi hi   :Smile:  Les médecins et professeurs voulaient que je prenne du poids lol *bah ça c'est fait*  :Smile:  *largement* lol  

J'voulais également remercier une personne Géniale, il y en a bcp sur ce site.
*Doriant, qui  a entre autre créé la boutique sur le bazar rescue , sur SES FONDS PROPRES, sans compter  le temps qu'elle y consacre  , imaginer le travail d'organisation, de gestion , d'envoi , de réponse sur le post..... Elle fait tout de A à Z  !! Même la fabrication pour les sublimes niches !!!
Je te l'ai déjà dis directement , BRAVO*  *C'est sublime ce que tu fais pour** venir en aide aux maximum de petits curs en détresse !!*... Pour autant, n'oubli pas de prendre soin de toi  :Smile:  et des 4 bébés que tu as adoptés , et qui j'en suis CERTAINE doivent *vivre merveilleusement* bien à vos cotés  ( toi et ton mari) Bisous 

*Gizmo* et Catherine

----------


## catrina

Bon il tousse et s'étouffe bcp  :Frown:   , je regrette déjà d'avoir commandé la moitié des produits à faire moi même ( oui je n'ai pas pu tout prendre, d'ailleurs *Merci Roukmoutt* pour vos achats sur la *boutique* de *Doriant* , MERCI BCP).
J'ai été questionner les pharmacies à côté du travail, et ils m'ont dit de ne pas faire les préparations moi même  :Frown:  , du fait entre autre de la stérilisation , en labo même l'air est traité ... :s ( même discours que la pharmacie où je passe commande ) , au vu de son état aujourd'hui, je me dis que j'aurais du reprendre de l'Abcédyl et les produits tout fait au moins encore une fois... En espérant, que durant la journée il se porte mieux... J'voulais essayer en début de mois, de lui prendre RDV pour un bilan complet ( prise de sang) 88€ ( et je ne sais même pas si la consultation est dans le prix.... :s ) Du coup, c'est pas gagné..



Bon, j'vais aller lui faire des câlins.



On continue avec les *bonnes ondes*.... 



Merci

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais il y avait une personne qui vous offrez la consultation , chez son super veto !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais il y avait une personne qui vous offrez la consultation , chez son super veto !

----------


## catrina

> Mais il y avait une personne qui vous offrez la consultation , chez son super veto !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mais il y avait une personne qui vous offrez la consultation , chez son super veto !


*Oui Roukmout, Marie-Hélène m'a informé de la reprise un peu plus tardive du vétérinaire.. d'ailleurs à ce sujet, je n'ai pas ouvert l'enveloppe mais je pense avoir reçu les chèques CESU ( pour aide à domicile) , donc si quelqu'un peu aider pour le trajet Vaux le pénil Paris 17 vers le 11 ou 12 Février . 

*

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est super tout ca ! Des bonnes nouvelles pour le touchant Gizmo . Vous etes vous rensseignee pour le pix d un taxi animal ? Autrement une demande chez les rescuens .

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Ma véto finalement reprend le 5 février mais s'il y a urgence j'ai trouvé un autre super véto (à 75008) qui me fait des tarifs plus intéressants que mon véto actuel (où je vais depuis que ma véto est en congé maternité) ; Giszmo pourrait aller là. Mais la question d'amener Gizmo à Paris reste pendante.

----------


## Kyt's

> C est super tout ca ! Des bonnes nouvelles pour le touchant Gizmo . Vous etes vous rensseignee pour le pix d un taxi animal ? Autrement une demande chez les rescuens .


Pas besoin de taxi animalier, surtout avec un chat en caisse de transport. Si on ne veut pas risquer de se casser le nez, il suffit d'appeler une centrale comme les Taxis Bl**s (prendre le n° non taxé commençant par 01, je peux le donner en MP) et de préciser qu'on a un animal à la réservation.
Pour le reste, il faut arrêter de jouer les apprentis sorciers.

----------


## catrina

> Pas besoin de taxi animalier, surtout avec un chat en caisse de transport. Si on ne veut pas risquer de se casser le nez, il suffit d'appeler une centrale comme les Taxis Bl**s (prendre le n° non taxé commençant par 01, je peux le donner en MP) et de préciser qu'on a un animal à la réservation.
> Pour le reste, il faut arrêter de jouer les apprentis sorciers.


*Bonjour Kyt's, 

Pourriez vous m'en dire plus pour le taxi ? 
Pour le reste, j'ai commandé il est vrai les produits séparément avec des bouteilles en verre d'eau distillée séparés et par contre à nouveau l'anti-douleur déjà tout fait car c'est celui qui se fini. 
C'est de l'homéopathie, qui a déjà guéri bcp de chats il faut être patient... sachez que je n'ai aucune prescription médicale hormis le dermipred ( qui n'a pas pour objectif de le soigner !! ) Donc oui je tente , de le guérir.. et le carton avec les préparations séparées, je l'ai reçu car point relais ouvert le dimanche , je ne l'ai pas ouvert et je vais juste prendre l'anti-douleur déjà préparé , qui lui est à nouveau fini ce matin . Pour le reste, je n'ouvrirais pas les pots pour l'instant je pourrais vous montrer le carton encore fermé.

Comme pour nous Gizmo a des jours avec et des jours sans, au moment ou je tape il est sur mes genoux câlin câlins et veut que j'arrête de taper lol  ; 
Si vous me considéré comme un apprenti sorcier du fait que je veuille le soigner à l'homéopathie et bien très bien.
Maintenant, je n'ai pas confiance en moi, donc c'est vrai que je ne veux pas contaminer les pots donc je ne vais pas tenter la préparation de suite. J'ai les formules alcoolisées donc sans les ouvrir  ( et même en les ouvrant chose que je ne ferais pas par rapport à la stérilisation des lieux et de tout))ça se conserve bcp bcp plus longtemps.

Ohlala ça ne doit pas être clair..

Je veux bien vos renseignements concernant les taxis? Merci

J'ai échangé par texto hier avec Marie-Hélène et oui il se peut que le rdv soit organisé avec son nouveau vétérinaire sur Paris 8ème . 
J'aimerai qu'il ai un bilan sanguin complet, pour voir son été général, et qui sait peut être que les résultats pourraient en surprendre plus d'un dont moi.. Un peu comme pour la dernière prise de sang , ou la vétérinaire était agréablement surprise par les résultats qui découlaient entre autre du fait d'avoir limité le dermipred. 

*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Kyt's mp envoyé*  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

COLIS que je suis allée chercher hier au relais, après mettre entretenue avec les pharmaciens , je me suis dis : "punaise je vais sortir le pot d'anti-douleur tout fait et le reste ça sera peut être retour à l'expéditeur.. " je ne l'ai pas ouvert, car je souhaiterais m'entretenir avec la pharmacie qui de mémoire n'est ouverte qu'à partir de 14h30 le lundi , pour voir ce qu'il était possible de faire...
J'ai même envisagé d'aller au labo qui me fait mes analyses pour voir si il était possible de me faire les préparations.

Oui l'apprentie sorcière ne se sent pas l'âme d'une préparatrice. Certain pharmaciens ont essayé de me rassurer, mais comme je suis plutôt peureuse, j'ai surtout retenue ceux qui me mettaient en garde pour les préparations qui doivent être fait dans un environnement ou l'air est traité... pour autant, tous les pharmaciens que j'ai consulté ne connaissaient pas et me disaient :" je peux contacter Boiron pour les mélanges en lieux stérilisés.. , voir combien il vous prendrait "

A titre d'information , *Gizmo* va bien ce matin, il vient de tout manger et m'en redemande... et pourtant pas de demi cachet de Dermipred depuis hier 4h du mat, juste les préparations d'homéopathie.

----------


## catrina

A l'instant après avoir bien mangé. Est ce qu'il donne l'impression que je joue les apprentie sorcière? Vous pensez que je lui veux du mal, sincèrement? 
Depuis qu'il est entré dans ma vie, je fais mon possible pour le soigner au mieux. Attention, je n'ai pas dis que j'étais compétente, j'ai toujours dis qu'il aurait du choisir quelqu'un de compétent et riche ; moi ,même si j'ai des horaires qui ne conviennent pas à un amour comme *Gizmo* qui a besoin de bcp d'attention et d'amour et bien croyez moi je fais mon possible.. et même quand je suis épuisée et qu'il me demande de l'attention, de le voir bien ça me rempli le *cœur* de *joie* et de *force;
O*ui quand je le vois mal , je me dis :" est ce qu'on va y arriver , est ce que, je fais ce qu'il faut ...?? En tous cas, j'essaie ... et je tente d'autre prescriptions que le Dermipred oui, car ça n'est pas un traitement pour soigner ... 
 Il a l'air malheureux? et souffrant de douleur? Je rêve qu'il aille vraiment mieux, et de le voir jouer .. ça lui arrive de me faire quelques secondes de jeu , mais des instants trop bref.. il préfère de loin les câlins 

 hier dans l'après midi, quand je m'entretenais avec Marie-Hélène par sms , du coup il s'est mis sur mes jambes ... puisque j'écrivais sur mon téléphone.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

faut que je lui nettoies les yeux mais là je le laisse se reposer .

----------


## catrina

A l'instant  :Smile:  "Aller Maman prends moi dans tes bras ..." et oups il est monté sur moi alors que je prenais les photos ..  :Smile:  *un coquinou *

----------


## catrina

Bonjour


SVP appel à l'aide pour la fée des chats ...

Comme l'an dernier la seine ne cesse de monter à titre personnel je suis à une rue en monté à côté et elle est montée sur la route depuis la semaine dernière, il se peut qu'il se reproduise le même senario de l'an dernier ! !! Seine et marne et Essonne complètement inondée !!! Entre autre ..


Pour parer à cette éventualité, des personnes en île de France à l'abris des intempéries peuvent elles sur quelques jours accueillir quelques loulous ????


Comment on peut se sentir impuissant !!!


Merci de partager !!!

----------


## doriant

Coucou Catrina  :Smile: 

Je viens de lire ton petit message pour la boutique et je suis très touchée, je voulais te remercier pour ces compliments et ta gentillesse à mon egard ici et en mp, cela fait chaud au coeur de se savoir entourés meme si la distance biensur est là. La boutique c surtout un travail d'équipe meme si je suis derriere, rien ne serait recolté si tlm ne participait pas a acheter, diffuser le lien; je suis bien contente et soulagée que dejà pour ses debuts elle soutienne des gens comme toi qui te mets en 4 pr pâlier a tous les soucis et les frais que tu as pr tes protégés; ta générosité d'ame se ressent ds chacun de tes ecrits pr Guizmo, et ds tes inquietudes et tes pensées adressées aux autres membres ici, tous les posts que tu remontes pour qu'on ne les oublie pas, cet altruisme est rare pr etre souligné, ca aussi ca fait du bien à voir !! Merci encore pour tes ptits mots, pour etre là et encore là longtemps hin ! Toi aussi continue de prendre soin de toi pr ca  ::  Bises !

----------


## catrina

Merci Doriant !!


Il y a de cela quelques mois je t'ai envoyé un mp pour te remercier, féliciter d'avoir adopté les deux loulous qui ont enfin un foyer plein d'amour , à l'époque ça n'était pas un mais bien les deux !! Entre temps, tu m'as annoncé que tu avais adopté les deux autres compagnons d'infortune !! Déjà avant même que tu ne crée ta boutique, tu avais toute mon estime et mon admiration .


Saches que ton message m'a bcp émue ( oui j'ai la larme facile lol , dans un train blindé de monde c un peu gênant. .. oups 


Merci pour tout ce que tu fais, et je ne sais toujours pas où tu trouves le temps ???!! .. ah oui , la nuit  :Smile: 


Prends bien soin de toi et ta petite famille ..  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous, 



Des nouvelles du *p'tit cur Gizmo* :: , j'suis ravie de vous dire qu'il semble aller bien, hier il a mangé vers 4h du matin avant que je ne parte, et deviner quoi???? Il a même mangé quand je n'étais pas là dans la journée !! Oui oui je suis rentrée et cette fois ci son assiette était vide!!!  :Pom pom girl: YOUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  ::   :Pom pom girl: , et à mon retour il a mangé de nouveau   :Smile:  !!



Bon, j'espère que ça va continuer ainsi .. Il ne dit rien de la journée apparemment quand je ne suis pas là, par contre quand je suis là , à peine je passe la porte, il me parle beaucoup beaucoup , je lui dis que je ne comprends pas le "chat " mais rien à faire  ::   :Big Grin: .. au final ça se traduit par bcp de câlins , donc je pense qu'il me dit qu'il veut *l'exclusivité* et plein de *câlins* et qu'il me gronde d'être partie travailler.. j'ai beau lui expliquer que je n'ai pas le choix ça n'y change RIEN  :Smile:   :: 


Aujourd'hui, ça fait un mois que je lui donne l'homéopathie à l'eau distillée enfin j'ai commencé le 27 Décembre au soir , cette nuit j'ai fais quelques préparations puisqu'il ne me reste plus que l'Anti-douleur en préparation déjà faite. je vais tenter de plus petites quantités de ce que moi j'ai préparé, et si je vois que ça cloche , bah je vais recommander les produits séparés mais déjà mélangés à l'eau distillée. En tout cas, c'est prêt au frigo, on verra .  :: 



Mon bébé d'amour, hier matin avant que je ne parte prendre mon train, il faut que j'attende qu'il dorme parce que sinon il ne me laisse pas partir . En fait, je pense qu'il voudrait que je reste *24h* sur *24* avec lui et si possible à lui faire des *câlins*  :Smile: 









Et là, la photo choc lol c'est *Gizmo* que je tente de prendre en photo mais il ne me laisse pas le temps et *Grimpe* sur moi !! lol 


 il s'agrippe et ça fait mal !!  :: 


Je tente de vous faire des photos plus tard et si possible en mouvement avec les yeux bien ouverts, enfin pas couché quoi... on va peut être même monter sur la balance, j'attends son popo  :Smile:  


Bon Dimanche à tous  :Smile:   ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Désolée dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi tout le monde malade ( enfin mon père on va dire que lui ça allait ) lundi idem hier soir idem donc je n'ai pas mis de photos .

Gizmo fait partie du lot, mais comme me le dis souvent Roukmoutt, les animaux sont des éponges  :Frown:  !! Bcp de mimiques hier .. ce matin avant que je ne parte il n'a pas mangé toute l'assiette on va dire les 3/4 donc pas énorme du tout sur 85 gr . Hier il a quand même bien mangé plusieurs fois dans la journée , il est accro aux sachets miamor !! Merci Ange Fargas  :Smile: 


J'ai des photos de ce matin (enfin cette nuit ) ou je le dérange avec la lumière pendant son dodo . Mais je n'arrive pas à les mettre depuis le téléphone ..

Ne sachant pas si les mimiques assez nombreuses viennent entre autre des préparations que j'ai pu faire .. je vais rappeler la pharmacie demain ou jeudi au plus tard pour commander les produits ..


Voilà, que vous dire de plus .. ah oui nous sommes monté sur la balance .. Gizmo est stabilisé à 3.9 kg ça doit être son poids de forme c pas bien lourd mais c déjà ça .. lors de la dernière visite chez le veto ( qui remonte maintenant , et bien c'était son poids ) ..

Le 6 nov , c'était un poids plume à côté !!!


Bonne journée à tous


Gizmo et Catherine


P.S: une pensée pour Doriant  :Smile:  . Bcp de personnes savent combien tu es une femme Extra .. la médisance il est préférable de l'ignorer ..





 

Le message ne passe pas ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh si ça a fonctionné ! ! Et ya même les photos dis donc !!!

----------


## catrina

Merci Phi Aug , je ne sais pas qui vous êtes, pourtant , ça n'est pas la premiere fois loin de là que vous faites un don sur la cagnotte Leetchi un grand Merci .. j'avais complètement oublié la cagnotte d'ailleurs !!!
Merci bcp bcp  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui , les animaux sont des eponges pour les gens qu ils aiment! Et Gizmo est fier de vous ! Ne doutez pas de vous , Gizmo est vivant , sans vous il ne serait plus de ce monde, serait parti dans beaucoup de souffrances ! Alors confiance Catrina pour Gizmo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui , les animaux sont des eponges pour les gens qu ils aiment! Et Gizmo est fier de vous ! Ne doutez pas de vous , Gizmo est vivant , sans vous il ne serait plus de ce monde, serait parti dans beaucoup de souffrances ! Alors confiance Catrina pour Gizmo

----------


## Nounoune

Quelqu'un peut-il remettre le lien de la cagnotte SVP ? au cas où une personne veuille faire un p'tit don pour le gentil Gizmo   ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Quelqu'un peut-il remettre le lien de la cagnotte SVP ? au cas où une personne veuille faire un p'tit don pour le gentil Gizmo


https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-catrina

----------


## catrina

Oh Merci les filles !!!  :Smile:  c'est adorable !!!

Merci Roukmoutt , la confiance en soi ne s'acquière pas comme ça , c'est d'autant plus compliqué quand la vie d'un être cher est en jeu .. mais je progresse  :Smile:  en plus du fait de me donner énormément d'amour ce Petit Coeur ( et les autres ) sont peut être entrés dans ma vie pour ça .


Merci Nounoune , merci Daysie433 ça c'est la cagnotte du début créé par orchidée j'vous remettrais le bon lien que je ne connais plus .. entre temps j'ai créé une adresse PayPal et dessus ils ne prennent pas 4% .. ça aussi je ne la connais pas par coeur .. je les avais noté sur le post j'irais les chercher .


Je vais nourrir les petits coeurs  :Smile: 


Merci  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour c'est moi Gizmo , ma maman elle doit partir prendre son train mais je ne veux pas ! !

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Alors je reste allongé sur elle et je miaule à tue tête si elle me pose !! C'est mon esclave , c moi qui commande !! Non mais !!

----------


## catrina

Jsuis gelée et pas de train !!ya un décalage d'une heure sur ce site .. je tente des photos de mon maître lol 





Missi n'était pas là ce matin , ça devient trop difficile avec l'arrivée de croc blanc qui lui fait peur  :Frown:   elle n'aura rien dans le ventre et en plus il fait vraiment froid  :Frown:  ... J'ai peur j'ai vraiment le sentiment que croc blanc à été abandonné. ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Baloo n'en parlons même pas !! Je leur cherche une solution à tous depuis que je les connais je ne désespère pas de trouver

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne journée !! Il faut bien se couvrir !!

----------


## catrina

Bonjour !!!





C'est Moi ou il est à croquer ce petit coeur capricieux qui veut l'exclusivité ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est tout mimi le Petit !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour , 



Santé aléatoire .. il préfère toujours les câlins à tout le reste .. Là il veut que je le prenne dans mes bras , une petite boule d'amour !! 

Ce post est dédié à Gizmo , pourtant il m'arrive de vous parler des sdfs .. aujourd'hui et hier Missi dites sauvage n'était pas présente , je vais retourner dans la rue .. la chercher ... 

Je suis parvenue à la mettre dans une boîte de transport une seule fois depuis le 15 août 2015 quand je l'ai rencontré la première fois avec 2 bébés gris chez le voisin !! Elle est donc stérilisée depuis nov 2016. Les 13 autre chats dont 6 de 6 mois voir plus ont été adopté les autres plus ou moins âgée également fin 2016 courant 2017 durant mon arrêt longue durée .. Missi ça n'était pas possible elle a très mal vécu le fait d'être enfermé pour opération .. la maison des voisins est restée non habité pendant plus d'un an , je pense que ça a joué ! !


Baloo un amour de chat qui ne se rend pas compte de sa force . C'était à son tour d'aller chez le veto j'ai tenté de le mettre dans la boîte de transport mes bras en sont encore marqué aujourd'hui .. je n'ai pu aller plus loin car Gizmo est alors entré dans ma vie .. avec tous les frais qui ont suivi .. J'ai peur que baloo soit également un coeur abonné. . C'est le protecteur de Missi .. il veut que je lui fasse plein de Câlin il est joueur avec mes bras ... J'ai peut être une solution mais il fait que je le mette dans la boîte et que j'aille jusqu'à Nogent sur Marne .. affaire à suivre .



Croc Blanc je pense que c'est un mâle j'ai enfin pu le prendre en photo .. il est là depuis peu .. c'est la guerre avec Baloo , et depuis son arrivée Missi ne veut plus s'approcher .. en fait , elle vient et reste dans la rue , alors je sais que Baloo est caché non loin  :Frown:  .. lui il est le portrait craché d'un des coeur sorti de la rue l'an dernier .. J'ai peur que ce soit des voisins 2 rues plus bas qui ont déménagé et l'ont laissé derrière lui .. je peux me tromper .. Voilà .. les coeurs je cherches je cherche car quand je vais retourner chez moi , Personne ne les nourrira  !!! Je ne pourrais pas fermer l'oeil de la nuit .. 

Ils font parti de mes inquiétudes .. 
A la base sachez, que de part mes petits soucis de santé qui font que je peux être hospitalisé à tout moment à Paris , je ne pouvais me permettre d'adopter .. Gizmo je n'avais pas d'autre solution .. à voir comment il supportera seul en appartement avec bcp de bruit .. sans compter les fenêtres non sécurisées au 4 ème étage !! Fin 2016 j'avais demandé à la copropriété qui avait refusé avec Gizmo refus ou pas m'en fiche il faudra bien que je fasse sécuriser les fenêtres !!!
J'avais demandé car si pas de solutions d'adoption pour les loulous fin 2016 je serais parti avec eux .. 

Je ne sais pas si le message va passer car jsuis sur le téléphone .. je ne vois pas mes phrases lol 

Voilà 

Bonne journée 
Et je continuerai à vous donner des nouvelles de Gizmo si vous le souhaiter... sinon ...

----------


## Nounoune

Le bon lien pour la cagnotte de Gizmo, si quelqu'un veut bien y ajouter quelques piécettes  ::  :

https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023

----------


## catrina

> Le bon lien pour la cagnotte de Gizmo, si quelqu'un veut bien y ajouter quelques piécettes  :
> 
> https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gizmo-26197023


Pardon j'avais oublié de mettre le lien . 
Merci Nounoune  ::  pour tout votre soutien  :Smile:  

Le tombeur de ces dames au repos 




Je suis sa plus grande fan  :Smile:  c'est un coeur sur pattes !!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lol pas douée la photographe

paypal.me/catrina07   ne me demander pas comment ça fonctionne  ::  , ceux qui utilisent PayPal doivent savoir mieux que moi .  :: 

Bonne journée .. Missi est venue à 3h sans rien dans le bidon dimanche et lundi . Les autres Baloo et Croc Blanc n'étaient pas présent !! Il fait bien froid et la neige est là. .

Bonne journée

----------


## Roukmoutt

Soulagee pour Missy ,Baloo doit s ennuyer d elle .!
Bisou a Gizmo au repos , il est chouquinet le tombeur !

----------


## catrina

Pas de Missi ni Baloo ni Croc Blanc  :Frown:  la rue vide et la neige non retirée,  je me dis qu'ils doivent avoir trouvé un abris et ne veulent pas en sortir .. mais ça m'étonne énormément de Baloo ...je ne sais meme pas comment je descends les 4/ 5 km jusque la gare .



Beaucoup d'entre vous doivent être dans la même situation avec bcp de petits coeurs dehors ...  :Frown:

----------


## catrina

::   Croc Blanc est là,  il est venu vers moi pour des câlins !!Alors que je ne pouvais pas l'approcher ! ! Il a un visage tout malade !!  :Frown:  il est costaud très grand .. je dis il mais au final ou il est castré ou c une femelle ????!!! 


 :: 

Castré  je pense , ça confirme mes inquiétudes il n'est pas du tout sauvage !!!

Je vais essayer de mettre une annonce au moins sur pet alert chat trouvé,  ne pas hésiter à partager en Seine et marne voire même plus loin .. Gizmo venait de bien plus loin  :Frown:  !!

----------


## catrina

Petit coeur boude , oui j'ai du le poser et en plus les photos !! J vais sûrement repasser commande aujourd'hui pour les produits à l'eau distillée. Depuis le 21 janvier je crois je ne lui donne plus de Dermipred !! Par contre il sent fort de la bouche à des moments .. à suivre . Lundi normalement nous allons sur Paris pour une consultation avec un nouveau vétérinaire grâce à Marie Helene . A voir avec le temps ici vu qu'il y a bcp de côtes, bcp de routes barrées  .. je pense avoir une solution jusqu'à gare de lyon et après metros peut être et retour metros plus train plus bus de Melun si en circulation .. ça va être chaud .. mais on va y arriver .. j'espère juste qu'il va supporter .. affaire à suivre . 

Hier il a vu la pub pour Félix avec pleins de petits chatons adorables .. bah eux il a sauter sur l'écran pour attaquer et n'était pas content du tout !! Lol même avec les vidéos d'oiseaux il ne fait pas ça !! Il veut l'exclusivité pas de doutes là dessus !!!  :Smile: 

Bonne journée il faut bien bien se couvrir  :Smile:

----------


## Nounoune

J'espère que le rendez-vous de lundi pourra se faire : un nouvel avis vétérinaire me semble important. Mais je regrette que vous n'ayez trouvée personne pour vous accompagner  :Frown: 
Fermez bien sa cage de transport surtout.
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos que vous postez régulièrement. Et merci pour les loulous dont vous vous occupez dehors  ::

----------


## catrina

Merci Nounoune !! Sans vous et Roukmoutt pour intervenir sur le post, et dernièrement Daysie433 , la plupart du temps je me demande si mon post ne "saoule" pas les gens .. la plupart du temps je me sens seule ..

Oui on croise les doigts pour lundi . Autant de temps dans la boîte de transport qu'il déteste en plus .. je me demande comment ça se passe si pipi et popo .. il ne faut pas qu'il soit effrayé. .

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis sure que beaucoup suivent en silence , pour lundi Kyt s , vous avec fait une suggestion ?
Il fait pitie ce pauvre Croc Blanc,heureusement qu il vous a ! 
Vous n avez personne qui vous aide pour les chats ?

----------


## catrina

> Je suis sure que beaucoup suivent en silence , pour lundi Kyt s , vous avec fait une suggestion ?
> Il fait pitie ce pauvre Croc Blanc,heureusement qu il vous a ! 
> Vous n avez personne qui vous aide pour les chats ?


Bonjour Roukmoutt  :Smile:  vous êtes matinale vous aussi  :Smile: 

Pour les taxis je ne peux pas,  mais sauf si le temps ne si prête  pas on va y arriver  :Smile: .
Pour l'aide, vous faites référence à mon entourage ? Euhhh, je suis une " folle." pour les personnes que je côtoie quotidiennement !! Ce site, même si ça me déprime assez souvent avec tous les coeurs à sauver , une chose est sûre c quand je vois le dévouement , la solidarité enfin comment dire pour moi c'est un soutien énorme ... un remontant  :Smile:  toutes ces personnes dont vous faites partie qui oeuvrent pour la même cause c Génial ! !! 
Du coup vous êtes tous Fous dans l'environnement dans lequel je suis  :Smile:  . 
D'ailleurs, si des personnes sont de Paris et non loin de Paris 12 ou 8 là où a lieu le rdv lundi .. et bien je me ferais un plaisir de vous rencontrer si vous souhaiter m'accompagner pour la consultation  :Smile:  me lister toutes les questions que je n'oublies rien ...  :: 

Ce matin, ni Missi ni Baloo ni Croc Blanc et il fait affreusement froid !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et bien je suis une folle JOYEUSE , aumoins c est plus drole !! ::

----------


## catrina

> Et bien je suis une folle JOYEUSE , aumoins c est plus drole !!


 ::   J'adore Roukmoutt !!! J'avais arrêté de répondre à cette remarque , là je reprendrais juste avec votre adjectif lol  :Smile: 

Il ne veut pas me laisser partir en même temps je ne sais pas vu l'état de la route si je vais pouvoir partir prendre mon train . 
Câlin avant nettoyage des yeux 


 "maman arrêtes !! Aller viens on retourne au lit, on va faire dodo ... " 


Là il fait dodo sur moi , il va me râler dessus car je vais devoir le poser ...  ::

----------


## catrina

:Frown:  Gizmo avait raison je suis descendue à la gare tant bien que mal à 2 à lheure pour au final attendre depuis plus d'une heure 45 gelée sans trains  :Frown:   c un grand sage mon coeur !! Il ne voulait pas que je parte ... punaise si ça continu pour lundi ça va être difficile d'aller à sa consultation  :Frown:  cette nuit il ne devait pas neiger à la base .. bref on verra bien ... il faut que je sois positive  :Smile:  Bonne journée

----------


## L'Ange Fargas

Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau le minou !  :: 

J'espère que la neige n'était pas trop présente aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## catrina

> Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau le minou ! 
> 
> J'espère que la neige n'était pas trop présente aujourd'hui


Un Vrai Tombeur Ange Fargas  ::   Que dis -je Le Casanova de ces dames  :Smile:  
Monsieur, fait sa toilette  :Smile:  je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit tous les jours  ::  partant de ce principe , vous pensez bien qu'il y a du boulot hi hi  :Smile:  






 ::   ::   ::

----------


## catrina

J'ai un Samsung pas récent en guise de téléphone portable, et depuis ce dernier , je peux cliquer plusieurs fois sur le 1gr sans qu'il ne passe au gris en allant directement sur la collecte en cliquant sur je participe ..Ça ne le fait que sur mon portable pas depuis l'ordinateur .. .. Après je ne sais pas si ça a un réel impact des fois il faut cliquer 3 fois avant qu'un gramme ne s'ajoute des fois ça fonctionne directement .. peut être tout simplement d autres personnes qui participent en même temps . Je l'ai fais cette nuit pendant 1h28 lol .. Mais il va falloir plus que des clics gratuits !!!  :Frown:  je fais référence à la cagnotte pour les chiens en Roumanie ... il ne reste que peu d'heures ! !! http://www.animalwebaction.com/colle...atia-axi-hope/


Je me suis endormie , et là ça a fonctionné une fois et ça y est c grisé aussi  :Frown:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne chance pour demain a vous deux . On pensera a vous , tout se passera bien , vous prendrez les bonnes decisions avec le veto ,pour la sante du beau gosse !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Nous sommes allé à la consultation sur Paris tant bien que mal, nous sommes parti à 6h 25 à 9h43 nous étions sur Paris mais au niveau du ministère j'ai du descendre de voiture et partir à pied à gare de lyon pour continuer en métro , complètement bouché sur la route Gizmo n'a eu de cesse de miauler tout le trajet  ::  , le métro n'en parlons pas tout le monde poussait boîte de transport ou pas .. :'( .. finalement nous sommes arrivé. . Le médecin  m'a montré sa bouche et m'a dit qu'à ma place si s'était son chat il ferait retirer toutes les dents , après avoir vu l'état de sa bouche et après bcp d'hésitation et évidemment les larmes sont montées , j'ai décidé de leur confier pour opération des dents demain vers 12h30 pas avant .. Là j'ai appelé il a juste fait pipi est sous perfusion et il n'a pas mangé grand chose .. 
Je suis triste , je me dis que c'est pour son bien , je suis restée avec lui jusqu'à 12h30 mais il me boudait .. je lui avais dis que nous repartions ensemble à la maison  :Frown:  ..

Je ne veux pas qu'il pense que je l'ai abandonné. . Ils ont du normalement lui faire les analyses cet après midi .. 

Pour l'interféron ça dépendra des analyses et ça ne sera pas dans la foulée , il faut déjà qu'il se remette de l'intervention qu'il va subir demain . Il me faut trouver une solution pour demain ou mercredi Matin mais voiture ou transport au vu de ce que nous avons vécu aujourd'hui ... je vais trouver ..

Marie-Hélène a pris et prend de ses nouvelles , on croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien .

  ::  avant que je ne parte , il me boude et était au fond de la cage :'( 










Il a visité la niche ( de Marie Helene qui a appelé quand j'étais encore là bas )  quelques minutes après être mis en cage mais très vite il en est sorti pour se mettre au fond .

Je ne remettrais pas de messages tant que Gizmo ne sera pas bien à mes côtés .. J'ai vraiment peur qu'il se sente abandonné et qu'il pense que je l'ai trahi !! Après si ils considèrent que l'intervention est ttop dangereuse peut être qu'ils ne la feront pas .. oui le docteur était surpris il m'a dit : quel âge a t il , je lui ai dis il est du 15 août 2006 d'après l'icad ."Ah ,il n'est plus tout jeune "  et je lui ai dis : il n'est pas vieux non plus  :Smile:  .. petit coeur était tout apeuré au fond de la boîte de transport et a tenté de se cacher à plusieurs reprises derrière l'écran ... 

Sinon, je suis "contente" de vous annoncer qu'il pèse 4,3 kg .. le  vétérinaire m'a demandé surpris : "Mais il arrive à manger ? " avec moi Oui , et bcp d'homéopathie à l'eau distillée dans ses repas mais une fois l'anti douleur pris , il me demande à manger encore ...

Jsuis émue et il me manque .. alors j vais en rester là 

Merci

----------


## Roukmoutt

Courage a vous deux . C est  bien que Marie Helene vous suive , vous avec un appui ..
Essayez de vous reposer un peu , et on attends des nouvelles de vous deux

----------


## Daysie433

*Gizmo est un battant*  :: *
tenez-bon tous les deux, courage à vous*  ::

----------


## Nounoune

Gizmo est entre les mains de spécialistes, faisons leur confiance.
Bien sûr que Gizmo vous manque Catherine, rien de plus normal et de plus humain pour une personne empathique comme vous. Nous sommes plusieurs à suivre son histoire et à vibrer au fil des nouvelles, un peu comme si nous étions sa tata ou son tonton de cur.
Nous pensons fort à Gizmo. D'ici peu de temps, vous vous retrouverez et tout ira bien.
Vraiment Catherine, bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour lui, malgré toutes les difficultés rencontrées.
 ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous voyez Catrina , beaucoup de personnes suivent le post , tata ,tonton , comme le dis joliment Nounoune ..
Courage a vous deux ,on croise les doigts !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Merci pour vos messages de soutien !! Gizmo mérite qu'on se souci de lui , c un amour sur pattes  :: .

Je suis dans l'attente de nouvelles . Je sais juste que l'anesthésie s'est bien passée . La chirurgienne doit s'entretenir avec le vétérinaire et elle revient vers moi . Donc j'attends pour tout savoir et voir si je file prendre un train ..il va neiger !! 

Merci

----------


## Roukmoutt

1ere bonne chose ,pour l anesthesie 
on attends la suite , bisou a Gizmo , Bon retour , a tout bientot .

----------


## mosca27

Catherine,
la sécurité avant tout. Ne prenez pas de risque si risques de neige et de verglas. 
Même s'il vous manque, il est entre de bonnes mains... Courage, on pense fort à vous

----------


## catrina

> Catherine,
> la sécurité avant tout. Ne prenez pas de risque si risques de neige et de verglas. 
> Même s'il vous manque, il est entre de bonnes mains... Courage, on pense fort à vous


Je n'ai pas de nouvelles , c justement parce qu'il commence à neiger que j'ai décidé de partir le rejoindre , demain ça sera pire si la neige reste comme les autres jours ..

Je suis descendue à Melun avant qu'il ne neige de trop .. par contre c parti pour une heure de train car pas de direct pour Paris et ensuite les metros .. si ils considèrent qu'il est préférable qu'il reste cette nuit . Et bien,  je le laisserais  :Smile:  .. tout à l'heure la chirurgienne m'a dit je pense que vous pourrez le récupérer ce soir , le problème c'est qu'ils ne prennent pas en compte que je n'habite pas à Paris . Même si je vais mettre presque 3 h ça fait rien . Je l'aurais vu .. enfin j'espère .

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

C'est effectivement compliqué !!! Peut-être n'était-ce finalement pas une bonne idée.

----------


## catrina

> C'est effectivement compliqué !!! Peut-être n'était-ce finalement pas une bonne idée.


Marie-helene ne dites pas ça ! ! Même si je ne pensais pas le faire opérer de nouveau , j'ai pu voir l'état de sa bouche .. je ne sais pas ce qu'il en sera de son état mais apparemment d'après le vétérinaire il était préférable de lui extraire toutes les dents . Vous appelez tout comme moi la clinique , vous prenez de ses nouvelles , vous voulez le suivi .. enfin tout le monde ne ferait pas ça !! Maintenant c vrai que ça n'est pas à côté et que le trajet c un peu compliqué je ne sais pas ce que sera la suite pour autant il aura eu un autre avis vétérinaire !! Alors Merci Marie Helene  :: 

Je repars sans lui .. J'ai vu la chirurgienne et Gizmo complètement drogué sous la lampe chauffante avec bcp bcp bcp de bave .. il se cogne de tous les côtés il est sous morphine .. il a eu une injection retard pour les antibios et il le semble que j'aurais du métacam sur 5 jours .. je ne connais pas les résultats sanguin .. je dois revenir demain .. mais rien à faire j'appréhende le trajet .. je lui ai déposer un second plaid .. bref je sais que son état après opération est "normal" mais ça fait quand même bizarre .. au final la personne que j'ai eu en ligne à 13h 30 n'était pas la chirurgienne .. Donc je vais rentrer et attendre demain .. je n'irais pas travailler. . Mais je ne peux pas me permettre d'avoir des absences injustifiées pour tous les jours suivant .. pourtant j'aurais préféré rester à ses côtés .. 



J'ai pu le toucher,  j'ai pris la photo de l'extérieur avant de repartir, je ne pense pas qu'on voit grand chose .

Même drogué j'espère qu'il a pris conscience que j'étais bien présente , et que je ne l'ai en aucun cas abandonné. . Ça peut vous sembler étrange .. mais selon moi Gizmo a autant besoin d'attention et d'excusivité du fait entre autre qu'il ai été abandonné.  Je peux me tromper et tant mieux si c'est le cas pour autant , je ne veux qu'il puisse penser être abandonné. . En plus, après si c'est le cas il va m'en faire baver  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonsoir Catrina, Kyt s vous a envoye un message le 21- 01 ,pour une centrale de taxi BI ..S ? Avec vous essaye ?
c est pas gai pour le petit, mais c est pour du meilleur ...Bonne rentree.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Soyez prudente !

----------


## catrina

> Bonsoir Catrina, Kyt s vous a envoye un message le 21- 01 ,pour une centrale de taxi BI ..S ? Avec vous essaye ?
> c est pas gai pour le petit, mais c est pour du meilleur ...Bonne rentree.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Soyez prudente !


Roukmoutt hier nous sommes parti en voiture à 6h25 c'était complètement bouché malheureusement. .pour le retour je pensais qu'il y aurait moins de monde et bien non pas du tout .. avec carré senart ça n'aide pas aussi bien les véhicules que tous les camions pour livraisons .. oui j'avais appelé c regroupé avec G7 je crois ou peut être que je me trompe .. toujours est-il que je pense qu'il faut avoir énormément de chance pour ne pas avoir d'embouteillages à croire que c une destination phare la seine et marne .. Même pour faire 5km sur Paris hier on a mis plus d'une heure .. Donc au final si il y a moins de monde dans les transports alors peut être que c mieux ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Dommage .

----------


## catrina

Ça va le faire , il faut juste qu'il y ai moins de monde , le métro je n'y crois pas trop mais le train avec un peu de chance ..  :Smile:  et une synchronisation dans les différents transports et c bon  :Smile: 

"Même drogué j'espère qu'il a pris conscience que j'étais bien présente , et que je ne l'ai en aucun cas abandonné. . Ça peut vous sembler étrange .. mais selon moi Gizmo a autant besoin d'attention et d'excusivité du fait entre autre qu'il ai été abandonné.  Je peux me tromper et tant mieux si c'est le cas pour autant , je ne veux qu'il puisse penser être abandonné. . En plus, après si c'est le cas il va m'en faire baver  :Smile: "

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous avez raison , les abandonnes met tent un moment pour se stabiliser .
qu es ce que l amour fait faire . ::

----------


## catrina

Nous sommes de retour depuis 13h30. . Gizmo va bien j'attends de voir dans 8 jours après effet de l'injection retard . Les premiers résultats sanguin sont bons voire même ses taux ont baissé depuis la dernière prise de sang !! Le bilan plus complet arrive courant de semaine prochaine et de là seront déterminés les soins à administrer à Gizmo dont entre autre certainement l'interféron . Merci à Marie Helene facture très  élevée. 

J'ai un souci de téléphone et un affreux mal de tête .. je tente de vous faire un compte rendu plus complet dimanche ou lundi .
Gizmo était tout fou en rentrant, il m'a fait plein plein de câlins !! Je dois surveiller ses selles car possible problèmes intestinaux .. sI c'est le cas je dois faire une pause sur le meloxidyl 
 à l'instant

----------


## Liolia

Super contente pour vous deux Catrina, et super admirative de la façon dont tu as fait face aux difficultés logistique. 
Déjà les transports en commun c'est une plaie, alors avec un chat malade, ta santé fragile et les intempéries qui s'y mettent j'imagine bien la galère. Tu es très courageuse et dévouée!

Gizmo a vraiment trouvé une humaine en or. Papouilles au loulou!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui Bravo, Bravo et reBravo , pour votre courage, votre combativite , pour l amour que vous lui portez , et qu il vous porte ! 
Vous voyez l amour et le courage , ou ca mene...vers beaucoup de belles choses ! 
Soignez le bien , cajolez le , et dites lui bien que la rue c est fini , son refuge c est vous bras ..
Un enorme Merci a Marie Helene , qui a permis cela ! Mille Merci a Elle ..
Je suis certaine que votre sante va s ameliorer , avec ce joli pepe , tout jeune !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il a enfin , dans sa vie une personne qui s occupe vraiment de lui! 
D autre part Catrina ,il y a beaucoup de personnes ,qui suivent votre post a tout deux ,en silence ...

----------


## mosca27

Bravo, prenez soin l'un de l'autre.
Comme on dit "on a ce qu'on mérite" ou encore "on récolte ce qu'on sème". C'est la force de l'amour, de l'empathie ! 
Gizmo vous est reconnaissant, même s'il vous "vampirise" (dans le sens où il occupe tout votre temps, et vos pensées).
Merci de continuer de nous donner de vos nouvelles. Comme dit plus haut, nous sommes nombreux à suivre ce post "en silence", mais en vous envoyant de bonnes ondes.

----------


## catrina

Un grand Merci à Marie Helene sans quoi rien n'aurait pu être fait !!


Merci à vous TOUS , car encore une fois votre soutien est une force pour moi, avec mon entourage qui ne me comprend pas , et avec lequel je dois être en "conflits quasi permanent " ( pour mes parents au vu de leur état de santé , pour eux c'est une " aberration" que d'apporter tant d'importance aux animaux errant en plus ) et bien votre soutien me rebooste .. souvent je me demande comment les petits coeurs ont pu choisir cet endroit alors qu'ils sont " animaux ingrata " , même Gizmo qui lui a pu passer la porte pour intégrer la chambre non sans conflits, comment alors qu'il doit ressentir toutes les tensions puissance 1000 , comment il peut se sentir bien ici ... ???


Moi , je l'aime de tout mon coeur, depuis le jour où il est venu sur mes genoux alors que je faisais un malaise et qu'il ne me connaissait pas, pourtant je ne pouvais envisager de le garder à l'époque ; ce petit coeur à l'aspect "répugnant " au premier abord tout maigre plein de bave de sang et de parasites en tout genre , à de suite touché mon coeur .. j'en ai passé des nuits en bas, à le cacher une fois les soins apporté à mon père , la nuit tombée j'allais le retrouver je le cagolais et je le nettoyais tant bien que mal .. Euh les parasites qui l'accompagnaient ont infestés la maison !!


Donc Merci à Tous .. Encore merci à Marie Helene


Vos messages me touchent bcp , d'autant plus que Vous Tous , vous faites bcp plus que moi !! Aussi bien pour vos petits coeurs en tout genre que pour tous les coeurs qui ont besoins d'aide , et malheureusement ils sont bien trop nombreux ..

 ::  

Gizmo  ::  le tombeur "pas tout jeune " de ces dames , vous remercie autant que sa nouvelle Maman  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous avez plein d amour a donner ! Votre pere en beneficie ! 
Gizmo vous en donne , c est un juste retour des choses..
Merci encore a Marie Helene  :: 
Dormez bien dans les bras l un de l autre ..

----------


## Nounoune

Ravie de lire les nouvelles de Gizmo à qui je souhaite un bon rétablissement.
Liolia, Rouckmoutt et mosca27 ont déjà tout dit.
Je rajouterai donc seulement que je vous souhaite, catrina et Gizmo, une belle fête en ce 14 février car s'il y en a bien 2 qui s'aiment, c'est vous  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors la ! C est joli , joli ! ::

----------


## catrina

> Ravie de lire les nouvelles de Gizmo à qui je souhaite un bon rétablissement.
> Liolia, Rouckmoutt et mosca27 ont déjà tout dit.
> Je rajouterai donc seulement que je vous souhaite, catrina et Gizmo, une belle fête en ce 14 février car s'il y en a bien 2 qui s'aiment, c'est vous


Merci de tout mon cur Tata Nounoune  :Smile: 
Sur mon précédent message j'allais annoter" sa nouvelle Maman ou sa Valentine  ::  "  ::  un peu des deux  ::  .. la veille s'était mon anniversaire , mon cadeau était qu'il tienne l'anesthésie ( oui j'appréhendais bcp une nouvelle intervention à 3 mois de la précédente ) Tout s'est bien passé heureusement ..  :Smile:  Rien est gagné mais on croise les doigts et mon amoureux ne me quitte pas  :Smile:  Sauf qu'il faut aller travailler .. et que ce filou sait ouvrir les portes !! Bon toujours pas de popo en vu ..

Encore merci à tous ses tontons et tatas de coeur que vous êtes  :Smile:   ::   ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Bébé dort bcp bcp .. Là il dort sur moi .. son mot d'ordre est câlin sur maman donc je n'ai pas le droit de trop bouger  :Smile:  mon maître me l'interdit  :Smile:  ça tombe bien jsuis fatiguée mais ça me donne des crampes lol .. 

Jeudi, vendredi , samedi matin et soir difficiles pour le petit coeur mais c'est certainement le contre coup de l'opération .. et j'ai repris un peu l'homéopathie... J'attends les résultats courant de semaine . .. 


Bcp de bonnes ondes pour Gizmo le Casanova sans dent  ::  et tous les loulous  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne nuit a vous et a Casanova !
Merci a Marie Helene pour sa precieuse aide.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Merci à vous Roukmoutt pour votre soutien, votre droiture, et votre humanité  :: 

J'ai été à la clinique hier soir pour une de mes mimines ; comme je l'ai dit à Catrina, ils ont reçu les résultats d'analyse - la chirurgienne va appeler Catrina demain matin - : Gyzmo est positif au Fiv (mais le Fiv n'est pas déclaré) et au calicivirus. La bouche était en effet dans un état catastrophique. L'extraction dentaire complète va lui faire du bien, mais il va avoir besoin de soins complémentaires : d'interféron. 

A mes loulous, je leur donne 3 flacons (au moins) d'interféron. Le flacon d'interféron coûte 170, donc, le traitement coûte au minimum 170*3= 510. Catrina va avoir grand besoin d'une cagnotte. Je ne vais pas pouvoir faire beaucoup plus car la facture précédente a été effectivement très conséquente (tout était à faire). Aussi, merci d'avance à tous ceux qui peuvent l'aider  :: 

Comme je l'ai dit à Catrina, sa priorité est de trouver un bon véto - aller jusqu'à Paris étant compliqué pour elle.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci beaucoup Marie Helene, cela me va droit au coeur!

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est surtout vous qu il faut remercier , pour votre grande implication financiere.
C est effectivement  un lourd traitement pour le petiot, et financierement ..
Catrina a vraiment besoin d aide maintenant. 
Des petits dons par ci, par la font des grandes rivieres !!!
Il y a des chats fiv ,qui vivent de longues annees ,et celui la recoit tant d amour ::

----------


## catrina

> Merci à vous Roukmoutt pour votre soutien, votre droiture, et votre humanité 
> 
> J'ai été à la clinique hier soir pour une de mes mimines ; comme je l'ai dit à Catrina, ils ont reçu les résultats d'analyse - la chirurgienne va appeler Catrina demain matin - : Gyzmo est positif au Fiv (mais le Fiv n'est pas déclaré) et au calicivirus. La bouche était en effet dans un état catastrophique. L'extraction dentaire complète va lui faire du bien, mais il va avoir besoin de soins complémentaires : d'interféron. 
> 
> A mes loulous, je leur donne 3 flacons (au moins) d'interféron. Le flacon d'interféron coûte 170, donc, le traitement coûte au minimum 170*3= 510. Catrina va avoir grand besoin d'une cagnotte. Je ne vais pas pouvoir faire beaucoup plus car la facture précédente a été effectivement très conséquente (tout était à faire). Aussi, merci d'avance à tous ceux qui peuvent l'aider 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit à Catrina, sa priorité est de trouver un bon véto - aller jusqu'à Paris étant compliqué pour elle.



Bonjour à tous,



*Merci Marie*-*Hélène* pour votre *implication*, il est vrai financière *c'est certain*, mais *pas uniquement* !! En allant à la clinique pour une de vos puces, vous avez pris le temps d'aller aux informations pour  *Gizmo*  :Smile:  , alors que je pense que vous avez bcp d'autres choses à penser !! Alors oui un  :: *GRAND MERCI*  :: ! Sans compter nos échanges, quand vous prenez de ses nouvelles à savoir très régulièrement  :Smile:  .



Hier soir en effet, après que j'ai mis mon message sur Rescue vous m'avez informé que *mon Amour* était bel et bien positif au FIV et au Calicivirus  :Frown:  . Quand j'ai lu votre message, j'ai eu très peur que vous m'annonciez que son Sida était déclenché et ça aurait été à n'y rien comprendre au vu de ses résultats sanguins ..


J'avais envie de croire que le tout premier Test, d'il y a plusieurs mois maintenant était erroné.. Mais malheureusement NON  :Frown:  . 


Pour autant, je ne lâcherais *RIEN* !!


Pour moi, *Gizmo* :: veut se battre et bien que je ne sois sûre de rien en règle générale, là pour le coup, *JE N'AI AUCUN DOUTE* !!



Il est vrai, il est très fatigué et moins Gourmand, mais qui ne le serait pas après une telle intervention?!!!



Pour les trajets sur Paris, il est vrai que pour moi c'est compliqué, mais c'est surtout pour *Gizmo*, si je ne parviens pas à trouver une solution proche alors, je ferais le nécessaire pour aller sur Paris . (enfin à voir les jours les horaires pour les trains ... ) Le type de protocole conseiller ....


Pour les finances, oui ça va être encore un problème à surmonter en effet, qui sait , j'ai eu une pochette à gratter pour mon anniversaire, au moment ou je vous parle je suis peut être suffisamment riche pour faire le nécessaire  .. euh, on va garder quand même en tête que je n'ai jamais gagné un euros aux jeux les années précédentes.. et je ne sais même pas ou j'ai mis la pochette  :Smile:  



*Gizmo* a pris son médicament, merci au *Miamor *  ::  (sans lequel je ne sais pas comment j'aurais fais), normalement c'était sur 5jours donc à voir ce qu'ils me disent par téléphone tout à l'heure.. il a également mangé un demi pot de mousseline ( pas plus ) et ronronne sur mes genoux. ( il vient juste de soupirer lol il doit vouloir des caresses et que j'arrête de taper.



Encore un *Grand Merci* à *Marie*-*Hélène* !! Et à *VOUS TOUS*  :Smile:   :: 



On va y arriver  :Smile:  



Bisous du Petit Cur  ::   ::

----------


## catrina

mon coeur sur mes genoux, qui me boude si je n'arrête pas de taper .. on ne voit pas mais il me pétri avec ses griffes bien aiguisées .. tant qu'il le fait sur moi et pas sur sa gueule  ::   ça va que j'ai plusieurs épaisseurs  :Smile: 




Plusieurs pensées pour Simba et sa maman . Ikki qui doit aujourd'hui se faire opérer d'une tumeur en espérant qu'ils puissent la retirer et quelle ne soit pas cancéreuse sa maman Mikitta77 .. et à Erik et sa puce dont l'intervention va peut être, être reportée à la semaine prochaine .. 
Bisous à vous tous et vos bébés !! Je pense fort à vous dans ces différentes épreuves dont on ne peut rien maîtriser !!

----------


## catrina

Aujourd'hui nous sommes lundi donc je suis présente .. hormis pour les rdv que je dois honorer .. Gizmo m'a fait comprendre qu'il veut que tous les jours ce soit Lundi  :Smile:  .. Monsieur ne veut plus trop manger entre 2h et 5h en semaine, bah non voyons  en fait , c un peu à 4h, encore un peu à 6 h encore un peu à 8h après j'ai du partir .. je suis revenue et en plus des miaulements pour me réprimander, il faut à nouveau lui donner  une ration  ::   ah j'oubliais de vous spécifier qu'à chaque fois il faut que je change de pot !!  ::  je l'ai rendu capricieux c bien ça ? ? 

  Il en met bcp à côté mais il ne faut pas le lui dire de trop sinon ça fait référence au fait qu'il ne fait que pousser avec sa langue .. bah oui, il n'a  plus de dent mon jeune senoir  ::  



Il veut se battre, on est d'accord ? Câlin et se jouer de sa maman ce sont ses préoccupations  :Smile:  

J'ai appelé le cabinet, je dois attendre fin de journée.

quand je lui dis que j'ai bcp de choses à faire que je dois le poser et qu'il part quelques minutes bouder dans son coin , dans deux minutes il va tenter de revenir sur moi même si je suis occupée , l'air de rien ..

 c tout lui mais ça ne dur pas longtemps, il craque très vite  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne nuit a tous les deux ...
A bientot pour les news !  ::  de la part de mes 4 pattes et 2 pattes du jardin ..

----------


## catrina

> Bonne nuit a tous les deux ...
> A bientot pour les news !  de la part de mes 4 pattes et 2 pattes du jardin ..


Des pioupious?  :: 

Je n'ai pas de retour de la clinique et aujourd'hui je ne sais pas si je pourrais appeler en journée . Ils doivent être surchargé. . 

Désolée pour les photos ça donne le tourni mais je ne passe toujours pas via l'ordinateur,  j'évite de l'utiliser. .

 tentative de prise de photos de sa bouche durant les bâillements plus ou moins douloureux ( je continu l'homéopathie surtout l'anti douleur ) 



Bon raté. . La couleur ça va selon ceux qui s'y connaissent? On voit surtout qu'il n'a plus de dents  :Smile:  moi je veux voir gensives et fond de la bouche .. 



Bon je n'ai pas l'impression que le message passe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh bah oui les photos que je prends à l'envers passent droite lol

----------


## Nounoune

Qu'est-ce que ça donne au niveau de son appétit ?
Toujours des mimiques de douleur ou un peu moins ?

----------


## catrina

Ça dépend des jours je dirais .. dimanche lundi ça va car plusieurs demandes dans la journée même si petites quantités (par rapport à avant) .  En semaine vu qu'il doit faire avec mes horaires ( et là je suis à deux à l'heure ) et qu'il sollicite surtout plein de câlins bah ya des jours où je dois lui donner à la main pour être sûre qu'il mange un peu avant que je ne parte et d'autre ou il mange seul.. les mimiques et étouffement oui toujours ça dépend des jours aussi et comme en semaine en journée je ne peux pas trop juger pour l'instant je dirais comme avant .. mais il en avait quand même moins pour que je déside le 21 janvier d'arrêter le dermipred pour autant je n'ose rien dire car le lundi de la consultation je ne m'attendais pas à voir sa bouche avec du sang car il mangeait entre autre.. j'sais pas si vous comprenez ce que je veux dire ..



Avec homéopathie , il en met bcp à côté il secoue sa tête et là j'aurais mieux fait de le laisser car du coup il a laissé la fin et veut des câlins ..  :Smile:  et il vient de faire un peu de mimiques très peu ... 

 Il a l'air traumatisé que je doive partir ??  :Smile:  il veut que j'éteigne la lumière lol pour autant ce soir il va me gronder lol .. "Mais tu étais où maman !?? C pas des heures pour rentrer .. !! " euh je préfère qu'il reste coucher quand je pars plutôt qu'il me suive et ne me laisse pas partir .. Donc ce matin je dirais un peu plus de 3/4 du pot .. par contre lundi c'était le dernier jour de Meloxidil enfin comme je n'ai pas eu leur retour à mes questions j'ai stoppé sous 5 jours comme spécifié le mercredi quand je l'ai récupéré .. les selles ça allait .. mais là ce matin un peu claires et molles  ::  .. et heureusement qu'il refait son popo le matin à 4h car sinon si il le fait en journée je ne vous raconte pas les commentaires .. bref .. jsuis bloquée dans le train quand je vois les photos de mon pot de colle au dodo je l'envie  :Smile: 
Je veux ma séance câlin dodo

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je ne comprends pas, Catherine, comment il est possible de ne pas pouvoir joindre une Veterinaire (la clinique est ouverte 24h/24). Ils sont très pris, certes, mais en s'y reprenant à plusieurs fois on arrive toujours à les joindre. En outre, elle devait vous rappeler. Insistez, je ne comprends pas le problème.

----------


## catrina

> Je ne comprends pas, Catherine, comment il est possible de ne pas pouvoir joindre une Veterinaire (la clinique est ouverte 24h/24). Ils sont très pris, certes, mais en s'y reprenant à plusieurs fois on arrive toujours à les joindre. En outre, elle devait vous rappeler. Insistez, je ne comprends pas le problème.


Parce que je suis au travail  :Smile:   , pour autant j'ai laissé des messages à chaque fois et à chaque fois on me dit on vous rappelle .. nous venons d'échanger par texto  :Smile:  et suite à votre appel ils m'ont rappeler dans la foulée ( coïncidence c possible ) pour autant , c'est juste pour me dire que le Vétérinaire  voulait un retour de la spécialiste de l'interféron et que suite à cet echange ,dès qu'il peut il me fait un retour .  :Smile:  

Voilà

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

edit

----------


## catrina

Marie helene , je n'ai aucunement critiqué les compétences de cette clinique ?? Maintenant, j'ai bien appelé tous les jours , et je comprends tout à fait qu'il puissent avoir énormément de travail.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

> Marie helene , je n'ai aucunement critiqué les compétences de cette clinique ?? Maintenant, j'ai bien appelé tous les jours , et je comprends tout à fait qu'il puissent avoir énormément de travaille .


Pas de souci. Demandez leur tous les résultats d'analyse et leur CR, cela vous sera utile quand vous irez chez un véto proche de chez vous.

----------


## catrina

> Pas de souci. Demandez leur tous les résultats d'analyse et leur CR, cela vous sera utile quand vous irez chez un véto proche de chez vous.


Oui oui Marie-Helene  :Smile:  , ce que je leur demande depuis que je l'ai récupéré mercredi dernier et en sachant que je devais attendre courant de semaine suivante le retour des analyses c :


- Les photos de l'état de sa bouche , (c'est le vétérinaire qui m'en avait parlé lors de la consultation sans que je lui demande quoi que ce soit ..) c'est mieux pour voir l'évolution. J'aurais aimé en avoir suite à la première intervention du mois de novembre, pour le suivi et voir l'évolution .


- les analyses complètes PCR avec explications ( puisque je ne suis pas du tout compétente )


- ce qu'il est préconisé de faire : exemple si interféron , quel protocole et un devis .


- et à partir du lundi ce que je demandais, en plus , c'est si je devais continuer un peu le médicament Meloxidyl ou si je devais bien arrêter sous 5 jours car justement le lundi ct le 5ème jour. Bon pour le coup, moi j'ai arrêté.

 :Smile:

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Et aussi le bilan sanguin complet qui a été fait, cela peut servir. Je reste toutefois toujours dans l'incompréhension d'entendre que personne n'ait pu vous conseiller sur la durée du traitement du metacam !

----------


## catrina

Oui Marie-helene le bilan sanguin complet pour moi ça allait avec la PCR .  :Smile:  
Petit Gizmo plein d'amour  ::  , n'a pas fait popo avant que je ne parte ce matin .. j'aurais mieux fais de le taire hier .. parce que du coup il va le faire quand je ne serais pas là et quelque chose me dit que je vais en entendre parler  :: ... c pas bien grave question d'habitude  :Smile:  .. il a mangé un tout petit peu moins ce matin , il voulait bcp bcp de câlins  :Smile:  et avant que je ne parte il se lavait ( enfin façon de parler parce que ct après mangé et il se met de la pâté un peu partout  :Smile:  j'aime quand je le vois se laver pour moi c bon signe  :Smile:  .. on est d'accord que je ne connais pas tellement les effets de l'homéopathie pour autant je lui en donne surtout l'anti-douleur (avec le temps c plus en préventif ) le reste je réduis les doses car les 6ml c en cas de crise .. je ne le vois pas mal .. il reste à mes côtés quand je nettoies fais à manger ou quand je repasse, oui il me râle dessus jusqu'à ce que je stop tout et que je le prenne dans mes bras mais là de moins en moins, il me regarde juste à l'oeuvre  :Smile:  assis avec des yeux plein d'amour  ::  ... et attend plus ou moins sagement les câlins ( oui des fois il monte sur la table pour être à ma hauteur )  ::  c un p'tit coquin  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Désolée, aujourd'hui c'est moi qui ne suis pas en grande forme, du coup hormis cette nuit ou nous étions debout , je suis restée couchée et Gizmo est resté à mes côtés enfin pas sans caresses, il lui faut ses câlins massages!! Il mange, a mangé un peu cette nuit , un peu vers 11h.. de loin il préfère toujours les câlins et dans la semaine plusieurs jours à lui donner au lit pour être sûre qu'il mange avant que je ne parte. Sinon, il a l'air d'aller bien ( je n'ose pas l'écrire car à chaque fois j'ai l'impression de lui porter malchance , ou alors il veut absolument me faire mentir  ::  .. du coup, les prochaines fois si je ne dis rien c'est que ça va  :Smile:  .


Il y a une vidéo que j'adore et que je pourrais regarder en boucle 
https://www.facebook.com/medisite.fr...0435334649283/



ça me fait penser à Gizmo  :Smile:  enfin lui ne part pas en éclats de rire  :Smile:  

J'ai à peine le temps de m'approcher de ses griffounes qu'il se joue de moi, et comme j'ai peur de me rater et de lui faire mal  :Frown:  bah j'arrête,  Mais c'est certain il se joue de moi  ::  

  il ne me demande pas à manger , non non il veut que je m'assois ou que je m'allonge pour rester sur moi  :Smile: 


  il est BEAU le CASANOVA ????????  :: 

   j'ai rallumé l'ordi pour cet envoi , pour ne pas que vous ayez le tournis en regardant les photos du Beau Gosse

 ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quel changement ! Oui il est magnifique le Casanova ! Il a un tout beau regard, on craque !
Il respire l amour  ::

----------


## Nounoune

Quelles sont les nouvelles du loulou ?  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Il a l'air d'aller bien, bien qu'il vient de faire un popo un peu clair et mou  ::   . Il est toujours en demande de bcp bcp de câlins . Il mange un peu plusieurs fois mais peu par rapport à avant . Il est peut être lassé des mousses du coup je lui donne de la viande hachée. Hier soir il a bcp bu quand je suis rentrée du lait lait en fait il le boit quand il me voit le verser sinon en journée il ne boit pas ni eau ni lait .. il faut peut être que je lui prenne une fontaine . 
Je n'ai pas de retour pour les éléments demandés, j'ai rappelé lundi, la personne que j'ai eu en ligne revenait de congé et m'a dit qu'elle allait se renseigner , que la chirurgienne était débordée et que le veterinaire était en congé. . Je me suis dis que peut être j'aurais les éléments sur ma boîte mail du travail mais non. Peut être y a t il une faute sur mon adresse. 

Hier matin Missi était présente complètement gelée  :Frown:  pas de Baloo  :Frown:  et le soir aucun  :Frown:  .. vu le froid c inquiétant .

----------


## Nounoune

J'espère que vous allez avoir des nouvelles de la clinique car il serait bien de savoir qu'elle suite il doit y avoir pour Gizmo.

J'espère que vous allez revoir vos SDF. Je pense chaque jour aux animaux qui sont dehors avec les températures actuelles  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Désolée, je n'ai pas eu bcp de temps cette semaine et plusieurs préoccupations en tout genre entre autre pour les petits coeurs dont Baloo qu'il faut absolument que je parvienne à mettre dans une boîte de transport pour l'amener chez le vétérinaire , en plus de ne pas être castré ( c'était son tour avant l'arrivée de Gizmo ) , Baloo a une plaie que j'ai tenté de nettoyer et ma main en est bien marquée et gonflée depuis debut de semaine enfin ça dégonfle maintenant ... il a du avoir très mal  :Frown:  .. il a été absent pendant plusieurs jours sans manger avec sa blessure et ce froid glacial ... Le soir en rentrant et la nuit ( ttes tot le matin) je partais à sa recherche en vain :'( il est revenu vendredi à 3h du matin affamé, avec une partie de la plaie propre mais sous ses poils l'autre partie semble ouverte  :Frown:  .. Je l'ai nourri et laissé dormir avant de filer prendre mon train avec un poids en moins de le savoir vivant et à l'abri pour au moins quelques heures.


Gizmo, le petit coeur sur pattes , il y a des jours où je le trouve plus vif, il se comporte avec moi comme pourrait se comporter un chien heureux de vous retrouver le soir en rentrant, il commence par me râler dessus il est tout excité veut que je le prenne dans mes bras, file sur le lit se roule de partout .. il est Adorable !! " Chiant " mais Adorable lol même si j'ai encore bcp de choses à faire en rentrant , il faut que toute mon attention se porte sur lui et personne d'autre  :Smile:  de toutes façons, il me suit partout et miaule pour que je l'accompagne au lit et que je me couche avec lui sinon ça ne sert à rien lol.

Il mange peu ( toujours par rapport à avant ou il voulait plus de quantité d'un coup ) donc plusieurs petites rations , plus nombreuses quand je suis à ses côtés le dimanche ( moins en journée quand je ne suis pas là ).


J'aimerais vous mettre une vidéo mais je ne comprends pas le principe.. il faut passer par YouTube ?


Concernant les résultats, j'attends lundi pour rappeler .


Bonne soirée  :Smile: 

En espérant que les températures glaciales ne soient plus d'actualité

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pour le petit Gizmo , notre Casanova du week-end end , il revit avec vous ..
On espère que vous pourrez amener Baloo , chez le veto .
Et comment vont vos autres amis à 4 pattes ?

----------


## catrina

Mon amoureux à l'instant  

Missi et Baloo hier soir 
Oui oui Missi est entrée car Croc Blanc non présent et peur que Baloo mange tout mais interdiction de fermer la porte sinon je ne vous raconte pas sa panique .. 

Croc blanc est dehors toutes les nuits à me demander à manger , pourtant il est identifié et j'ai échangé avec la propriétaire .. longue histoire encore .. bref très compliqué de nourrir Missi tous les Matin car Croc Blanc (qui ne s'appelle pas Croc Blanc est casi toujours présent et veut rentrer .. ) apparemment une des voisine de la propriétaire de Croc Blanc à une chatte non stérilisée ( et elle refuse de la faire stériliser )  qui ressemble énormément à Croc Blanc et qui est sûrement la maman de plusieurs des chatons de fin 2016 ( qui n'étaient plus vraiment des chatons car environ 6 mois et qui étaient livrés à eux même  :Frown:  ...

----------


## catrina

à hier soir , la partie blanche est celle que j'avais réussi à un peu nettoyer au détriment de ma main encore douloureuse ( d'ailleurs une question, ma main est bien blanche au niveau des griffures enfin autour sur un couture d'environ 2cm je dirais avant plus.. je suis blanche comme un cachet d'aspirine de base mais là hormis les ' lésions rouges plus ou moins profondes ) ben c vraiment blanc écarlate .. c normal selon vous ?) . Ça va vraiment être compliqué de parvenir à le mettre dans une boîte de transport .. 



Croc Blanc un jour de neige comme toutes les nuits à vouloir entrer  :Frown:  il a neigé cette nuit là. . Mot d'ordre de la propriétaire Ne le nourrissez pas et faites lui peur  :Frown:  ( oh bah oui tient c tout moi ça .. puff ) ça serait tellement plus simple qu'elle le garde bien au chaud .. il habite apparemment dans une rue parallèle 
En bas de la rue ou vivent mes parents ... 



Du coup Missi nourri dans la rue à nouveau cette nuit là. .  :Frown:  

Je galère à mettre les photos qui vont certainement être à l'envers en plus .. en espérant que le message passe ..

----------


## catrina



----------


## Daysie433

*adorable particulièrement sur la dernière photo*  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Un petit passage pour vous dire que Gizmo a manger un peu plus hier soir et ce matin  :Smile:  mon ressenti est que ça découle certainement du fait que j'ai passé bcp plus de temps avec Baloo et Missi hier soir!!

J'ai tenté de garder Missi mais non elle est partie et cette nuit grosse bagarre dehors. Baloo était resté du coup il ne faisait pas partie de la bagarre. BALOO est malade sa plaie cicatrise mais il est bien enrhumée et à certainement de gros problèmes dentaires je cherche une solution pour qu'il entre seul dans la boîte de transport , qu'il s'habitue comme javais fais fin 2016 avec tous les autres petits coeur ça avait été très long, bcp de patience.. patience qui avait fini par payer mais pour Baloo rien y fait et malheureusement le temps presse .

Baloo même faible est costaud et j'ai bien peur qu'il soit fiv+ et calicivirus + comme Gizmo  :Frown: 


Gizmo va avoir très certainement besoin d'injections d'interféron .. Baloo la totale mais j'ai besoin d'aide pour au moins parvenir à l'emmener une bonne fois pour toute chez le vétérinaire . Je cherche des solutions, je n'abandonne pas mais j'ai des baisses de moral .. ( les soucis de la vie quotidienne qu'on peut tous avoir n'arrangent rien ) on fait avec, on puise dans les réserves de forces alimenter par le besoin de les sauver )


Je ne vous parle même pas des frais que ça suppose et trouver des cliniques compétentes pas trop loin  :Frown:  ça n'est pas gagné. . Inutile de dire que je ne retournerais pas à la clinique qui a opéré Gizmo la première fois pour Rien !! (selon moi !!! ) Je ne fais pas référence à la première hospitalisation chez les vétérinaires à côté qui était indispensable pour la rehydratation du petit coeur .. mais bien de là où je l'ai fais transférer en urgence pour opération des dents .


Si des personnes non loin de Vaux le penil disponibles le lundi veulent m'aider je ne dis pas non . Si vous êtes de melun, Vaux le penil , livry ..ou environs et avez un vétérinaire dont vous avez entièrement confiance pour ses compétences et qui est à même dans son cabinet de faire les extractions dentaires si nécessaire Idem je suis à l'écoute .


Merci


Bonne journée .


  hier matin .. désolée elles vont sûrement passer à l'envers

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour ,


Un petit passage pour vous dire que Gizmo a manger un peu plus hier soir et ce matin  :Smile:  mon ressenti est que ça découle certainement du fait que j'ai passé bcp plus de temps avec Baloo et Missi hier soir!!

J'ai tenté de garder Missi mais non elle est partie et cette nuit grosse bagarre dehors. Baloo était resté du coup il ne faisait pas partie de la bagarre. BALOO est malade sa plaie cicatrise mais il est bien enrhumée et à certainement de gros problèmes dentaires je cherche une solution pour qu'il entre seul dans la boîte de transport , qu'il s'habitue comme javais fais fin 2016 avec tous les autres petits coeur ça avait été très long, bcp de patience.. patience qui avait fini par payer mais pour Baloo rien y fait et malheureusement le temps presse .

Baloo même faible est costaud et j'ai bien peur qu'il soit fiv+ et calicivirus + comme Gizmo  :Frown: 


Gizmo va avoir très certainement besoin d'injections d'interféron .. Baloo la totale mais j'ai besoin d'aide pour au moins parvenir à l'emmener une bonne fois pour toute chez le vétérinaire . Je cherche des solutions, je n'abandonne pas mais j'ai des baisses de moral .. ( les soucis de la vie quotidienne qu'on peut tous avoir n'arrangent rien ) on fait avec, on puise dans les réserves de forces alimenter par le besoin de les sauver )


Je ne vous parle même pas des frais que ça suppose et trouver des cliniques compétentes pas trop loin  :Frown:  ça n'est pas gagné. . Inutile de dire que je ne retournerais pas à la clinique qui a opéré Gizmo la première fois pour Rien !! (selon moi !!! ) Je ne fais pas référence à la première hospitalisation chez les vétérinaires à côté qui était indispensable pour la rehydratation du petit coeur .. mais bien de là où je l'ai fais transférer en urgence pour opération des dents .


Si des personnes non loin de Vaux le penil disponibles le lundi veulent m'aider je ne dis pas non . Si vous êtes de melun, Vaux le penil , livry ..ou environs et avez un vétérinaire dont vous avez entièrement confiance pour ses compétences et qui est à même dans son cabinet de faire les extractions dentaires si nécessaire Idem je suis à l'écoute .


Merci


Bonne journée .


  hier matin .. désolée elles vont sûrement passer à l'envers

----------


## Roukmoutt

Un petit bonjour du dimanche pour le beau Casanova, il doit être aux anges ,il a sa Catrina pour lui , toute la journée!
 Comment va Baloo, peut être pourriez vous lui mettre un médicament dans sa nourriture ? Style antibio , pour calmer sa plaie , avant de l attraper , pour le soigner . C est mon veto qui m avait préconise cela .
Pauvre Missi , elle ferait mieux de rester chez vous , elle est protégée ainsi ! 
Un bon dimanche à vous, à toute votre troupe , et un bisou sur le museau de Gizmo !Il est craquant sur la photo..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pas de news ? Comment allez vous la petite famille? On s inquiete !

----------


## catrina

Bonsoir désolée pas la grande forme .. 

Gizmo a dormi à mes côtés .. il a ses mimiques  :Frown:  .. Missi est en train de manger .. et Baloo cicatrise mais à tous les symptômes du calicivirus   :Frown:  j'espère me tromper ..

Merci de prendre de leurs nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ouh la la! Beau coup de courage a vous , j espere que cela va s arranger! Toutes mes pensees pour vous et vous 4 pattes  ::

----------


## catrina

Merci Beaucoup Roukmoutt c'est adorable !! Marie-Hélène également par texto !! MERCI


Gizmo a besoin des injections d'interféron , nous avons besoin de votre aide .

Gizmo n'est pas sous le nom d'une association , il est sous mon nom depuis courant novembre 2017 donc pas de délivrance de reçus fiscaux .


Je pense que vous avez compris pour ceux qui suivent l'histoire de Gizmo depuis le début , que moi sa nouvelle Maman , j'ai énormément de mal à quémander ..


Pourtant , il le faut !!


Après tout ce qu'il a enduré, il est juste hors de question d'abandonner,( c'était déjà mon discours en novembre alors vous pensez bien qu'aujourd'hui nous ne sommes pas prêt d'abandonner : ni lui ni moi: il s'est battu pour survivre et SE BAT, alors mon égo il est grand temps de le mettre de côté. . Marie-Hélène nous a énormément aidé !!

Vous êtes plusieurs à avoir fais des dons sur la cagnotte pour m'aider pour les frais déjà engendrés : Phi Aug , Nounoune, Erik , Roukmoutt. . Ange Fargas .. mikita77 MarieSue .. et j'en oublis. . Je vous en remercie ..


Gizmo avait subit une hospitalisation pour le réhydrater et une autre à un autre endroit pour extraction dentaires en novembre, au final , il a fallu qu'il subisse une nouvelle intervention sur Paris le 13 février . Encore Merci à Marie-Hélène sans quoi ça n'aurait pas pu être possible. Aujourd'hui il est grand temps qu'il ai des injections d'interféron avec le protocole de minimum 3 injections ( le flacon en entier ) à 15 jours d'intervalle , puis la formule buvable .. puis d'autres séances.

J'espère vous mettre rapidement les devis à disposition .. hier, je n'ai pu faire des recherches approfondies sur le lieu .. et je m'en veux .. mais quand mon corps lâche il lâche .. chose que j'appréhendais..


Suite à sa dernière intervention j'avais stoppé l'homéopathie, les flacons ne sont plus utilisables .. je n'ai pas eu la force d'en préparer de nouveaux hier .


Une nouvelle semaine débute difficile quand on se sent à bout de force ...


Gizmo a besoin de votre aide .. les mimiques sont bien présentent , il dort énormément ..presque 24h/24 en tout cas dimanche et lundi c'était le cas .. en même temps, j'ai fais comme lui a peu de choses près ( peut être voulait-il juste rester à mes côtés ) . Mon bébé était tout contre moi .. Il est toujours aussi câlin , un coeur sur pattes ( euh avec de bonnes griffes ) .


Encore une fois : si des personnes de Seine et Marne proche Vaux le penil, Melun ( je dois absolument limiter les trajets en voiture ), lisent ce post, si vous avez un vétérinaire qui maîtrise les injections d'interféron , un vétérinaire en qui vous avez entièrement confiance et bien faites moi signe SVP . Tout à l'heure, j'ai appelé le cabinet à Vaux le Penil mais la vétérinaire n'était pas disponible , je vais tenter de les rappeler jeudi pour voir si ils peuvent faire le protocole proposer et si oui demander un devis . Je vous tiendrais informé quand je le peux .. Veuillez accepter mes excuses mais ces derniers temps, je ne me suis pas connectée sur le site .


Merci, de ne pas l'oublier , merci à ses Tatas et Tonton(s ) de Coeur . Oui Erik ( si le seul homme ) prend de ses nouvelles par texto  :Smile:  , sa puce a bien été opéré et tout s'est bien passé  :Smile:  ..

Idem pour Ikki bébé de Mikita77  :Smile:  un prompt rétablissement à vos petits coeurs ..

Je n'oublie pas que vous avez tous des bébés et la plupart du temps vous aussi avez des frais conséquents pour leurs soins . ( Daysie ... Marie - Helene .. et bien d'autres .. )


Alors Merci à vous tous et bisous à tous vos petits protégés  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

en pleine bagarre avec le drap  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Pour ceux qui veulent aider et ne connaissent pas la boutique de DORIANT, je mets le lien ci-dessous :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...rescue-169648/

Vous achetez et vous décidez d'offrir le montant de vos achats à l'association que vous souhaitez aider.
CATRINA est dans la liste des personnes et associations qui peuvent bénéficier du montant de ces achats.
Il y a des choses super sympa qui sont proposées à la vente.

Pourquoi pas pour GIZMO !!!!

Alors n'hésitez plus.
*Faites vous plaisir et faites en bénéficier GIZMO*
Merci pour ce minou.

----------


## catrina

Merci Patricia !! L'asso CHADO aussi a besoin d'aide .. enfin comme malheureusement bcp trop de petits coeurs ici ... 

Oui la boutique de "Doriant" que j'ai amicalement renommé petite Mc Giver au grand coeur  :Smile:  maman d'Edgi et Fédora entre autre j'ai oublié le nom des deux autres petits coeurs qu'elle a adopté. . 4 petits coeurs adoptés dans un foyers chaleureux !! Je suis fan du post admirative de tout ce qu'elle fait .. et l'amour et la patience dont elle a fait preuve avec ses bébés  !!

Les bénévoles de l'asso ou elle a adopté les petits lous, ça se voit qu'elles tiennent à leurs protégés !!! 

Encore Merci Patricia  :Smile:  pour votre petit message vous aussi vous faites tellement pour les petits protégés !!
J'ai vu pour la personne décédée  :Frown:  et les deux petits coeurs sans maman qui risquent l'euthanasie !! Vous allez trouver une solution !! Coeur de chattoune entre autre comme le dit Roukmoutt .. enfin si elle peut intervenir .. elle vient de vivre encore bcp de décès .. et elle a besoin d'aide financière pour subvenir à tous les soins de ses protégés souffrant !! Jusqu'au bout elle leur donne plein d'amour !!

----------


## Patricia45

Ma dernière commande sur la boutique de DORIANT a été finalisée.

20  sont réservés pour GIZMO

Normal de s'entraider quand on le peut !!
Caresses à ce pépère qui s'accroche à la vie.

Pour les minettes, c'est quasi réglé.
Normalement, nous les récupérons à la fin du mois.
Contact a été pris avec la maman de la maîtresse décédée.
Elle les amènera elle-même à l'association.

Nous croisons les doigts pour qu'elles soient saines toutes les deux.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour, 

Merci Patricia  ::  bisous de Gizmo !! A vous et vos protégés !!!

Pour les deux minettes ont croise les doigts  :Smile:  

Je ne reste pas longtemps connecté,  juste pour vous informer que sauf changement le traitement avec les injections d'interféron commencera le lundi 26 mars . 

Je nous vous garantie rien , je tente de faire un message dimanche ou lundi ...

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Mon petit coeur plein d'amour a encore passé un week end sous la couette tout contre sa maman .. je me demande si il veut juste rester à mes côtés ou si en plus il ne tente pas de "prendre" mes douleurs et ma fatigue ... hormis lundi matin ou j'étais à l'hôpital pour mon père et ses examens, il est resté tout contre moi .. Il ne mange pas énormément enfin à 4h il a pris le dernier pot ( en deux fois ) de almo nature poulet thon ( encore un cadeau de Marie Helene ) avec un peu de miamor . Les mousses Gold c fini il n'en veut plus .. la viande hachée non plus .dans la journée je ne sais pas si il va manger et ce soir je ne sais pas ce que je vais réussir à lui donner .

Hier soir il a couru de tous les côtés  :Smile:  oui il faut le faire jouer quand il en a envie même si je suis fatiguée car j'ai peur qu'il devienne constipé ( selles foncées et de petites tailles. . Et ce week end casi rien !!! Hier un peu .. Donc il faut qu'il fasse de l'exercice enfin un peu .. ça me fait trop plaisir quand je le vois comme ça .. malheureusement ça n'est pas tous les jours .. et c pareil quand il me voit il est généralement allongé et en se levant grosse mimique  :Frown:  câlin et ça passe mais sur le coup elles sont bien là. .


Lundi prochain c'est à lui d'aller à la clinique .. j'appréhende ( oui je suis une flippette ) je ne sais pas comment vous expliquer ce petit coeur me donne tellement d'amour ... il est KO le week end quand je suis présente, il a ses mimiques comme bcp de matins quand je pars .. mais le soir en semaine quand il me voit de retour il se lève et il est tout fou .. il me fait la fête ( comme on dit pour un amour de chien ) quand vous êtes de retour à la maison même si vous n'êtes sorti que quelques minutes et à chaque fois il vous montre sa joie de vous revoir .. idem la nuit quand je pars nourrir Baloo et Missi ( enfin tout à l'heure Missi n'était pas présente ) la présence de Croc Blanc certainement ..et il fait tellement froid ..  :Frown:  ..


Pour la nourriture je la prend chez intermarché avec mes tickets restos sauf qu'il n'y a pas d almo nature poulet thon et pas de miamor . .. alors à voir .


J vais tenter de mettre des photos désolée elles vont sûrement être à l'envers .








 dans ses pensées ( comment je vais bien pouvoir faire pour ne pas qu'elle parte travailler  :Smile:  ?? )

  Maman reste et fait moi des câlins  :Smile:  

  ça c'est ce qu'il accepte de manger .. la quantité ça dépend des jours .. pas le pot en entier de 75gr ( je crois ) d'un coup mais un peu à 4 h et l'autre moitié un peu avant 5h .. 

Voilà. . Désolée le week end je tente de reprendre des forces .. j'avais dis que je tenterais de vous mettre un message et bien je ne l'ai pas fais ... Quand j'arrive en fin de semaine je suis KO il faut absolument que je recharge les batteries ..

Je viens de lire des posts qui m'ont encore bcp touchés   :Frown:  

Courage à tous ... on ne lâche rien malgré les épreuves .. bisous à tous les petits coeurs  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Gizmo n'a pas mangé ce matin et j'ai du partir encore plus tôt avec les grèves  :Frown:  

J'ai besoin de conseils svp . Gizmo est constipé , un produit naturel à nous conseller ? En plus du mail qui ne veut pas partir , je vais tenter d'appeler la vétérinaire , pour savoir ce qu'il en est et si ça peut porter préjudice à l'anesthésie même gazeuse de lundi . Intervention de lundi ou pas qu'il soit constipé ce n'est pas bon .. enfin j'ai tapé chat constipé sur un moteur de recherche .

Merci pour vos conseils surtout si vous avez des exemples concrets .

Bon courage bonne journée

----------


## Nounoune

Un massage du bidou ne peut que lui faire du bien  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

:: J ai eu une chatte gravement malade , mon veto m avait prescrit , un peu  d huile d olive ,et pour la nourriture des pots pour bebe .
elle s est remontee rapidement , je lui avais donnee sardine a l huile d olive , sans arretes , les filets , et 1 a 2 x par semaine j ai continuee. 
Plus de probleme de constipation , et j ai repris une alimentation normal, autrement thon a l huile d olive . Bonsoir a vousl 2 demandez a votre veto,pour confirmation .J espere que tout ira bien, et on attends les news . ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Catrina, voici ce que j'ai ou trouver pour ton petit Gizmo, sur ce site de naturopathie pour les chats:

http://catpapattes.com/constipation-chez-le-chat/

je n'ai pas rencontré cette situation, mais Gizmo est-il assez hydraté? Ou son traitement peut_il avoir une incidence en terme de déshydratation ou de transit intestinal? Un petit coup d'oeil sur les notices devarit déja t'éclairer, mais tu l'as peut-être déja fait!

Un gros bisou, mon tout beau!

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Merci les filles pour vos retours.

Nuit pas cool du tout  :Frown:  Gizmo " s'étouffe " pour moi son calicivirus est vraiment localisé dans la gorge voir la langue..  :Frown:  après je ne suis pas veto .. mais c mon ressenti )


J'ai eu un retour de la veto , une cuillere a café d'huile de paraffine, je lui en ai donc donné un tout petit peu hier soir .. toujours rien dans la litière ( et nul par ailleurs ) elle m'a conseillé également une cuillère à café de poudre de psyllium .. je n'ai pas pu passer à la pharmacie hier trop de soucis pour rentrer avec les grèves .


En théorie pas d'incidence sur l'anesthésie de lundi.


Nounoune, ce week end quand j'ai réalisé qu'il n'avait pas fait popo de suite lors des câlins , il y avait massage de son bidon  :Smile:  c la première chose qui m'est venue en tête .. (en meme temps quand je lui fais des câlins il est patouillé et massé de tous les côtés lol bidon inclu constipé ou pas  :Smile:  mais là c vrai que j'ai mis laccent sir son bidon  :Smile:  après mardi quand j'ai vu un petit popo foncé j'ai pensé que ct un bouchon et que ça y est ça allait repartir normalement. . Et bien non , mais comme il ne mange plus comme avant .. à savoir qu'il mange vraiment peu .. ça joue peut être ou encore le fait qu'il ne boive que du lait ... peut être que ça joue aussi et l'eau il n'en veut pas ... Oui, je n'ai pas investi dans une fontaine à eau .. d'abord gèrer les frais des soins . Après c peut être indispensable que j'en prenne une de suite ..


Roukmoutt, merci normalement je vais faire les courses le samedi soir en rentrant du travail , là à l'heure du déjeuner je vais voir si j'ai le temps d'aller jusqu'au commerce pour acheter des pots pour bébé. Oui pour les sardines je n'aurais jamais laissé d'arêtes  :Smile:  . Ce matin j'ai ouvert plusieurs pots et au final il a choisi un tout petit peu de viande hachée  :Frown:  alors qu'il n'en voulait plus... à suivre ...


Petite étoile, merci  :Smile:  oui , en effet j'avais déjà vu cette page dans mes recherches mais c gentil de ta part  :Smile:  . Pour les poils c moi qui le brosse mais c possible puisqu'il lui arrive de se laver  :Smile:  , pour le manque d'exercice C Certain . L'obésité non pas vraiment bien que Petit Coeur doit avoir pris un peu de poids ( peut être du à la constipation puisqu'il ne mange pas grand chose ) en tout cas je ne pense pas qu'il ai maigri ! La déshydratation pareil je ne pense pas mais je peux me tromper .. il boit quand je suis là du lait lait ( c peut être aussi ce qui le constipe ( lait sans lactose ) ( je dis quand je suis là car le soir en je reviens la coupe du matin est toujours là et n'a pas bougé ) il y a des jours où il boit bcp plus que d'autre . La litière je la nettoies quand je suis là matin et soir et une fois par semaine dans sa totalité. D'ailleurs hier soir il n'a pas fait son pipi .. ce matin oui .

Pour l'instant il n'a plus de traitement, lundi il aura sa première injection d'interféron .


Merci les filles , et je vous tiens informé. .

Ce matin , laisser petit coeur après une nuit avec bcp d'étouffements  :Frown:  et le laisser couché avec sa petite langue qui pendait  :Frown:  ça m'a rendu tristoune .. je lui ai fais ses bisous du matin avant le départ en lui disant de se reposer d'habitude je lui dis "passe une bonne journée ne t'inquiète pas je reviens " et je lui dis :" je t'aime" ( comme tous les jours matin et soir , le soir quand il vient dans mes bras en miaulait je lui dis oui mon bébé je t'aime et est ce que je t'ai dis à quel point ... ) et j'ai du filer ...


Bonne journée


Merci

----------


## Daysie433

*demandez à votre vétérinaire pour le lait car ce n'est pas du tout conseillé qu'un chat boive du lait, voir sur ce lien :

*https://fr.care.com/magazine/animaux...ire-attention/

*pour le lait sans lactose, j'ai trouvé ceci :

*https://fr.yummypets.com/mag/2013/08...t-savoir-12852

*des conseils pour inciter le chat à boire :

*http://www.blog-chats-heureux.fr/nos...er-chat-boire/

----------


## doriant

coucou catrina. Si gizmo ne mange presque rien, c normal que son transit ralentisse et ses selles s'amenuisent. Ce n'est ptetre pas de la constipation mais un manque de dechets a eliminer de fait ?

Est-ce que tu as de quoi commencer son interferon ? Va yavoir un versement pr toi bientot mais c une goutte sur la somme a reunir je sais bien.

----------


## L'Ange Fargas

Surtout pas de psyllium car ça gonfle énormément ce truc...vous risquez de l’étouffer pour de bon...
Huile d'olive ou paraffine  ::

----------


## catrina

Encore Merci les tatas de coeur de Gizmo  :Smile: 


OK Ange Fargas Merci bcp !! Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller à la pharmacie et pour le coup ça n'est pas plus mal , au vu de ce que vous annoté sur ce produit !!

Je suis une "flippette " tant pour les personnes de mon entourage que pour les Petits Coeurs , alors là , ce que vous annoté ça ne me rassure pas puisque c la vétérinaire qui me l'a conseillé  :Frown:  mais promis Guigui ( n'en prendra pas !! ) . Après avoir fait le message ce matin, je me suis demandé pourquoi soudainement il avait eu autant d'étouffements cette nuit et ce matin, j'espère que ça n'est pas le peu d'huile de paraffine que je lui ai donné hier.. je n'ai pas donné la cuillère à café bcp moins .. on verra si il va mieux ce soir ou pas .. J'ai fais aller retour ce midi j'ai pris deux pots de Bledina légume viande, on verra bien ce que ça donne Roukmoutt, je n'avais pas bcp de choix là où j'étais et les autres avaient du lait dedans et bcp de pomme de terre ... Donc à défaut de choix j'ai pris légume boeuf .


Merci Daysie , je ne sais pas si la vétérinaire s'en souvient mais à l'époque je lui avais bien dis qu'il ne buvait pas d'eau mais que du lait .. elle m'avait dit de prendre sans lactose si vraiment il ne buvait que ça, ou les spécials chat ... j'ai lu les sites des liens que vous avez annoté  :Frown:  c certain que ça n'a pas l'air bon  :Frown:  , tout comme pour l'homme avec ou sans lactose pour autant j'ai également lu des commentaires en bas de page ou des personnes disaient que leur chat avait bu du lait pendant 20 ans et qu'en aucun cas ils étaient décédé de ça .. le problème c qu'il n'accepte pas l'eau et ça n'est pas l'eau du robinet , c dans un récipient en céramique et l'eau je la change quand je suis là mais c sûre que quand je ne suis pas là elle n'est pas fraîche , quand je suis là il ne boit pas l'eau et attend son lait lait.. d'où le fait que j'avais regardé pour les fontaine à eau pour la notion de mouvement mais là je vais attendre les différents frais à venir ..

Lolia m'avait déjà mis en garde, sur le lait surtout par rapport aux infections dans sa bouche .. le problème c qu'il ne boit pas sinon .. enfin dans sa nourriture qui était jusqu'à il y a quelques temps composée surtout des Mousses Gold j'y incorporais en plus l'eau distillée avec l'homéopathie donc nous étions plus proche des 50ml d'eau par kg par jours quand je lui donnais l'homéopathie . Après je continue à incorporer de l'eau mais pas autant et vu qu'il mange moins ...


Oui Doriant c ce que je me dis, il mange moins donc moins de selles à éliminer mais ça fait quelques semaines maintenant qu'il mange moins et au début il faisait qu'en même popo , là Rien .. Donc j'sais pas trop ... ou alors c devenu innodore et je ne sais pas où il peut le faire .. ça aussi je verrai en rentrant ce soir ..

Pour les frais, pour l'instant je vais continuer à prendre sur le crédit revolving pas trop le choix puisque lundi, je dois donner directement 240 ou 250 euros sur 429 euros je crois faut que je vérifie le devis , je l'avais pris en photo mais je ne vous l'ai pas mis à disposition car je n'ai pas caché les renseignements du vétérinaire. Ça c'est le montant pour la première partie des injections d'interféron , sur le" protocole de soins " conseillé par Paris .. et c celui dont me parlait Marie-Helene depuis le début de nos échanges . Marie-Helene devenue vétérinaire spécialisée dans le calicivirus  :Smile:  Sans qui Gizmo n'aurait pas pu avoir une nouvelle consultation qui s'est transformé en une nouvelle intervention avec analyses . Encore Merci Marie Helene  :Smile: 


Oui Merci à Patricia elle m'avait parlé de sa commande pour Gizmo et c adorable de votre part à toutes les deux .. il n'y a pas de petits montants Quand On Peut !! Et je comprends qu'on ne puisse pas d'autant plus qu'il y a bcp de petits coeurs à aider ... et je sais que C.H.A.DO en a bien besoin également , j'ai vu récemment pour le petit coeur qui a du nous quitter  :Frown:  ...


Merci Doriant ( Petite Mc Giver Au grand coeur pour tout ce que tu fais ..  :Smile:  tes adoptions, la patience dont tu as fais preuve avec tes petits coeurs surtout Edgi .qu'elle petite maman tu fais  :Smile:  .

Je ne dors pas bcp enfin si le week end je tombe , mais toi avec tout ce que tu fais .. je ne sais toujours pas Quand est ce que tu dors !!!  :Smile: 

Coeur de Chattounes va essayer de venir sur le site faire un post et mettre à jour son adresse postale ainsi que son compte PayPal qui n'est pas à jour sur le post actuel .


Merci Phi Aug , je ne sais pas qui vous êtes mais merci .. j'avais oublié les codes de la cagnotte.




Voilà, je pense avoir répondu à vos messages .. je vous tiens informé


Euh Lundi je ne sais pas car je pense que je ne serais vraiment pas sereine ..

----------


## Petite Etoile

Si Gizmo mange moins c'est plutôt normal qu'il ait ait moins de selle. Tu peux lui ajouter des haricots verts écrasés dans ses sardines, les chats aiment bien: ce sera un apport de fibres douces et d'eau. Son ventre te paraît-il gonflé à la palpation? ou dur?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour  ::  ,


Pas plus que ça Petite Étoile . Je n'ai pas les sardines , hier j'ai fais aller retour à l'heure du déjeuner et j'ai pris les pots bébé qui n'ont pas eu de succès  :Frown:  bref il a mangé un peu ce matin de la viande hachée .. il y a quelques jours il n'en voulait pas là c ce qu'il accepte sur tout ce que je lui propose .


Gizmo peu être très mal et dans la foulé après pleins de câlins bien sûr  :Smile:  ( c'est un AMOUR cette puce ) et bien il peut être tout foufou .. je vais essayer de vous mettre des photos d'hier soir ... après repas très léger et pas de selles .. juste pipi . ( ce n'est pas la joie avec ma mère du coup hormis dimanche et lundi ou je sais qu'il n'est pas allé à la selle puisque j'étais présente pour mardi en rentrant il y avait bien un petit bout bien foncé pour le reste j'en suis à me demander si ma mère ne le fait pas sortir quand je ne suis pas là. Oui ça peut vous sembler étrange se manque de dialogue mais j'en ai tellement marre qu'elle aboie pour "se débarrasser des chats chez elle " que je ne répond plus et je ne lui parle plus .. ça n'est pas un manque de respect loin de là , c'est un ras le bol .. je ne suis pas chez moi, j'y suis pour mon père .. ils ont été élevé à la dur et ont fait de même avec leurs enfants, je ne suis plus une enfant loin de là pourtant ça me touche encore et n'étant pas chez moi plutôt que de faire monter le volume plus qu'elle ne le fait seule déjà  ::  je préfère m'abstenir .. depuis Mai dernier mon père a des séquelles du coup il oubli bcp de choses pas tout c bizarre mais quand je lui demande il me dit qu'il ne sait pas .


Je vais voir si ce soir je lui demande si en fait elle le fait sortir ..


Mon coeur à eu encore bcp de mimiques et ça m'agace grandement car il y va avec c griffes !! J'ai réussi à en couper que quelques une et pas les bonnes , à ce niveau là ce ne sont plus des griffes je n'ai pas de mot lol ..

Bon on y va pour la tentative de mettre les photos ..
 ça c'est à 3h dans mes bras ..  :Smile:  il est trop beau  :Smile:  

 ça c hier soir , en mode chasseur  :Smile:  





  vous comprenez pourquoi j'ai toujours voulu me battre pour lui ? On est d'accord il n'est pas en forme tout le temps , mais quand on voit ça , on voit bien qu'il veut se battre  :Smile: 

Je l'aime  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Vous avez raison de vous battre pour lui ; c'est certain qu'il a envie de vivre ce minou.
J'espère que vous trouverez une aide suffisante pour les factures.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oups pour les pots de bebe, mince alors ! La mienne aime veau ,carottes ...
peut être du thon a l huile d olive et des sardines comme le dit Petite etoile .
desolee , pour le conseil !
Vous ne pouvez fermer votre porte a clef? Votre mere n a guere de respect pour vous ,et Elle contribue a votre stress !
Battez vous pour Gizmo. et vos chats errants , c est le principal pour vous .Courage et accrochez vous ,ca vaut la peine. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

On n'est pas toujours bien compris par nos proches et quand c'est comme ça, il vaut mieux prendre ses distances pour ne pas tomber dans l'émotionnel déja un peu malmené quand il s'agit de liens filiaux! Je sais que ça e demande de rester encore plus centrée mais que veux-tu, il faut composer avec! Ahlala!

As-tu accès à du poisson surgelé juste le cuire à l'eau et lui donner avec des haricots verts pour les fibres sans huile ou quoi que ce soit d'autres, car peu de chats aiment l'huile d'olive m^me si elle est souvent recommandée. 
Gizmo ne devrait pas bouder cela.
Bon courage! Musique douce et cocooing avec ton petit chéri! Bon courage!

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous ,


Roukmoutt, Petite étoile , pour mes parents c leur opinion , et c chez eux .. c certain nous n'avons pas la même mais c ainsi .. ils n'ont pas eu une vie facile et ont bcp manqué et se sont bcp sacrifié ( je pense que ça joue bcp sur leur opinion )..


M'éloigner, Oui je l'ai plus qu'envisager j'ai du revenir dans un premier temps fin été 2016 pour interventions lourdes en septembre .. je devais rester alité. . Je suis restée chez eux plusieurs mois ( j'avais vu alors les 14 autres chats et je ne pouvais pas rester sans rien faire ) et ensuite en mai 2017 mon père s'est retrouvé paralysé là il ne l'ai plus Dieu Merci mais bcp de séquelles .. il ne veut pas que je parte .. bref c un autre débat .. et j'ai besoin de savoir Baloo et Missi à l'abri et ça n'est pas gagné. .


Gizmo a eu la première injection d'interféron hier ... que vous dire ...J'ai alors appris qu'il avait encore deux bouts de dents dans la mâchoire en bas à droite  :Frown:  .. la vétérinaire ne peut pas les extraires .. Il semblerait que ça puisse se produire .. je suis dépitée Petit Coeur à déjà subi deux interventions pour extraction dentaire  :Frown:  .. j'en suis à me demander si ça ne sont pas les deux petits bouts qui ont été retiré (et mal , lors de la première intervention , celle où sur le compte rendu ils disaient que l'extraction totale, l'interféron, le laser, Rien n'y changerait ..


A aujourd'hui, j'espère juste que ça ne va pas interférer avec les injections d'interféron  :Frown:  . A voir si , ils tentent de les fraiser en rinçant bien pour retirer au maximum les racines .. je ne sais pas ce qui est possible .. le mieux serait une nouvelle intervention mais c un travaille d'orfèvre que la vétérinaire ne fait pas . C de la dentisterie pure et me conseille de nouveau Paris 12 . Là je ne peux vraiment plus .. sans compter les grèves prévues pour les mois à venir ..


Je vais voir ce qu'il est possible de faire .


Lundi matin Gizmo voulait absolument boire et manger entre 4h et 9h , ça a été difficile, il me demandait et ne comprenait pas pourquoi, je ne répondais pas favorablement à ses demandes  :Frown:  et ce malgré mes explications ..


Pour l'alimentation samedi soir je lui ai pris de la rillettes de thon .. plusieurs petites chose et au final c ce qu'il a mangé depuis avec un peu de viande hachée. . Oui Petit étoile le poisson j'avais fais .. et je vais reprendre mais difficile quand on me voit cuisiner pour les chats .. haricot vert à l'eau écrasé il n'en veut pas .


Ce matin pas de popo .. mais lundi dans la nuit quand il me demandait à manger et surtout boire je pense non stop .. et bien il a fait popo  :Smile:  oui oui !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile: 


Je ne suis pas contre de l'aide concernant l'alimentation enfin si des personnes peuvent .

Gizmo pèse 4,120 complètement à jeun  :Smile:  et après popo .. Donc il n'a pas perdu  :Smile: 


Besoin de bcp bcp de bonnes ondes .


Merci à Marie Helene et Erik qui ont pris de ses nouvelles par texto .. ça m'a bcp touché. .



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne journée

----------


## Liolia

> M'éloigner, Oui je l'ai plus qu'envisager j'ai du revenir dans un premier temps fin été 2016 pour interventions lourdes en septembre .. je devais rester alité. . Je suis restée chez eux plusieurs mois ( j'avais vu alors les 14 autres chats et je ne pouvais pas rester sans rien faire ) et ensuite en mai 2017 mon père s'est retrouvé paralysé là il ne l'ai plus Dieu Merci mais bcp de séquelles ..* il ne veut pas que je parte ..* bref c un autre débat .. et j'ai besoin de savoir Baloo et Missi à l'abri et ça n'est pas gagné
> 
> 
> Pour l'alimentation samedi soir je lui ai pris de la rillettes de thon .. plusieurs petites chose et au final c ce qu'il a mangé depuis avec un peu de viande hachée. . Oui Petit étoile le poisson j'avais fais .. et je vais reprendre mais *difficile quand on me voit cuisiner pour les chats* .. haricot vert à l'eau écrasé il n'en veut pas .


Bonjour Catrina,

Je suis toujours ton post même si j'interviens peu.

Je veux juste te donner un conseil, même si je sais que c'est délicat.Je le fais car j'ai désormais ma mère à charge depuis un peu plus de 2 ans, et j'ai vécu des situations similaires.

Ma mère m'a fait beaucup de cinéma et de crises de jalousie au sujet des animaux, " c'est des bêtes c'est pas des humains etc...

Il a fallu a un moment que je lui dise clairement que si elle voulait continuer de vivre a mes côtés il allait falloir qu'elle respecte ce qui est important pour moi, mes valeurs, que les animaux sont ma priorité, et que sans ça nous serions forcées de vivre chacune de son côté.

Elle a fini par le comprendre, et désormais quand je lui parle des animaux et de pourquoi nous devons les protéger, il me semble même qu'elle comprend, alors il restera toujours un fond de jalousie, parce que ma mère a été élevée dans l'idée qu'un animal qui ne se mange pas n'a pas d'interêt, et c'est difficile de changer a 67 ans. Mais elle respecte désormais ma façon de voir les choses car elle sait que c'est la condition a notre vie en commun.

Parfois il faut éclaircir les choses et s'affirmer fermement pour être respecté.

Bisou a toi et a Gizmo.

----------


## catrina

Liolia, je comprends ce que vous voulez dire .. et tant mieux si votre mère prend sur elle et accepte voire même mieux vous soutien dorénavant dans vos actes pour aider au mieux les loulous.


Moi, je ne suis Pas chez moi mais bien Chez Eux. Je n'ai pas à imposer "ma lois".

Quand, il est survenu "l'incident "pour mon père, ma présence s'avérait être indispensable ( pour les deux puisque ma mère avec tout sur ses épaules, plus toutes les émotions, les images de ce quil s'est passé et les aller retour à l'hôpital sans voir d'amélioration, et bien elle est tombée dans la foulée .. non pas que je sois plus forte, moi aussi j'ai été bien marqué : la peur n'empêche pas le danger je dois me répéter ça assez régulièrement ) .

A aujourd'hui ça n'est plus le cas ma présence n'est plus indispensable, voir même elle ne supporte pas mon comportement vis à vis des petits coeurs .. mon père tolère enfin ça dépend des jours , car il ne veut pas que je parte . Peut être, la peur qu'il survienne autre chose je ne sais pas .. il me dit souvent : "Ne l'écoutes pas, reste tu partira quand je ne serais plus là " une phrase qui me hante , car maintenant j'ai peur que si il lui arrive quoi que ce soit et que je ne suis plus présente alors je serais responsable ... bref .. après il ne faut pas s'étonner si je tiens une bonne couche de sensibilité. . Ajouté à mon incompétence et mon ignorance au niveau des soins des maladies sur les petits coeurs souffrants . . pour mon père j'ai vite pris le pli, bref .. je fonctionne aux émotions et c'est loin d'être bon.


On va en rester là sur ce sujet , je n'aurais pas du rentrer là dedans , le post n'est pas dédié à la sensibilité de Catherine mais bel et bien à Gizmo et son bien être . je vous tiens informé quand je peux de l'évolution de santé du Petit Coeur .

Merci Liolia , toute ta famille se porte bien ? Chiens chats ? Dont bcp issus de sauvetage !! Ils ont évolué dans leurs "caractéristiques " spécifiques .

----------


## Liolia

oui Catrina ils vont bien, en réalité ce sont tous des sauvetages. Je viens de brosser les dents de mes chiens dans le jardin, la tête qu'ils font, une sacré rigolade  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais tu as tres bien fait de t epancher un peu .On est pas la pour te juger ,mais pour t aider , on a echange nos opinions .
Des x cela fait du bien de parler un peu . 
Aurais tu la possibilite de louer un appart dans ce petit village ? Peut être une question stupide ..
Tu t en sort tres bien  avec Gizmo,et on adore avoir de vos nouvelles

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Catrina, d'après ta photo, les selles de petit Gizmo sont correctes, bien moulées. Tu dois être plus rassurée de ce côté-là.

----------


## catrina

Souvent , quand je fais des romans, sur le post ou en mp ou autre .. je m'éparpille bcp à croire que j'ai vraiment besoin de vider mon sac.


Non, Roukmoutt ça n'est pas possible, sans compter que ça m'allonge le trajet que je dois faire chaques jours pour aller travailler et la fatigue joue bcp sur mon état de santé ( comme pour tout le monde , je pense ) sans compter les trajets en voitures que je ne dois pas faire à la base .. il n'y a pas de questions stupides selon moi .. d'ailleurs sur le sujet des soins pour les petits coeurs , j'atteins des sommets  :Smile: . Je m'en fiche d'être stupide, je ne suis pas véto , j'essais de bien faire et j'apprends ... j'aimerai ne pas me tromper .. mais déjà bcp d'erreurs à mon actif..


On en reste là sur ma psychanalyse ?  :Smile:  Non, parce que là ya du boulot  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre écoute  :Smile:  Gizmo a choisi un cas complexe  :Smile:  Mais comme c un grand sage  :Smile:  un peu coquinou sur les bords  :Smile: 


Petite étoile, c'était hier matin et là rien .. mais vu qu'il n'a pas le bidon dur et rien de suspect à priori à ce niveau là (oui , j'ai bien demandé à la vétérinaire, elle doit en avoir marre de moi ) .. Mais alors vous auriez vu "ma joie " en voyant son popo lundi vers 6h du matin !! D'ailleurs j'l'ai pris en photo avant de nettoyer lol


Liolia, je n'avais pas compris que ta "petite famille" etait Exclusivement composée de sauvetages !!C tout à ton honneur!! Il me semble que tu as deux chiens et au moins 5 chats !! Bcp de bouches à nourrir sans compter tous les soins qui peuvent vite monter haut!! Tu as certainement besoin d'un coup de main toi aussi ..


En plus de TOUS les posts qui me touchent , deux nouveaux Babul94: son appel à l'aide est clair , et celui de Nolarie pour l'Association Pattes en Rond . Je connais la personne qui a monté l'association ( un jour ou je ne pouvais pas conduire elle m'a emmener chez un vétérinaire pour Gizmo à l'époque elle créait son asso .. je l'ai recroisé chez le vétérinaire quand j'ai récupéré Gizmo ) .


Bcp bcp trop de particuliers sont pris à la gorge, bcp d'associations ne peuvent plus rien faire par manque de moyens , voire même continue à venir en aide parce qu'on ne peut juste pas fermer les yeux

.

Bcp trop d'appels à l'aide ..


Quitte à utiliser ce post pour ma psychanalyse, je l'utilise aussi pour diffuser ..

On n'oublie pas François et Suzanne .. la Dame de Pau et tous leurs sdf .. Coeurs de Chattounes , associations Pattes en rond .. Agnès54 , la fée des chats .. C.H.Ado ..le potager d'aurore .. et Tant d'autres ! !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Mon coeur, mon petit pépé Gizmo ne va pas fort .bcp bcp bcp de gênes il y va avec ses pattes bcp de salive sur les pattes et le torse ... très grosse fatigue et peu d'appétit ... son petit bout de langue souvent à l'extérieur de la bouche.  :Frown:  son poil est terne et à rebrousse poil ..

J'ai cherché sur internet si ce sont les effets secondaires de l'interféron . Je ne sais pas .. Est ce qu'il faut passer par là ? Est ce que c'est le virus qui sort ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis desolee pour vous deux , ca me fait un tres gros mal au coeur.. Mais je ne m y connait en rien ! 
J espere que cela ira mieux . Peut être Marie Helene peut vous repondre ?

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour, non, ce n'est pas l'effet de l'interféron, et ce n'est pas non plus "le virus qui sort", car le calici était déjà actif, et ce n'est pas le fiv qui se déclare. Je n'ai jamais vu une dégradation de l'état après une injection d'interféron. Au pire, cela ne va pas mieux. Il faudrait lui donner un anti-douleur, du metacam, par exemple.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Donne un coup de fil au vétérinaire, aux urgences pour t'orienter. Ils devraient pouvoir t'éclairer, Catrina.

Bon courage à vous deux, c'est dur...

----------


## monloulou

catrina comment va Gizmo ce soir ?

----------


## catrina

J'sais pas quoi dire, je pensais qu'il rejetait la maladie de son corps et qu'il fallait passer par là  :Frown:  .

J'ai la grippe ou état grippal avec fievre depuis courant de semaine , ne me dites pas qu'il a pu prendre mes microbes ?!! Dès le lundi il avait bcp bcp de mimiques avec du sang .quand je suis allée le chercher . ct censé être normal dixit l'assistante veto. . Et ensuite j'ai vu la veto et il était plus calme .. mais la nuit ct pareil .. en semaine je le vois surtout la nuit et c'était pareil .. Samedi ( je ne travaillais pas ) nous sommes resté bcp couché jour et nuit il a bcp bcp bcp de mimiques .. il veut des câlins et rester tout contre moi .

Ce matin , Il a mangé un peu à 5h et là a bu un peu de lait .. l'eau rien à faire .. mais il a vraiment bu très peu . Et là, il est à nouveau dans mes bras .

Les photos ne passent pas , mon téléphone sûrement

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment va Gizmo ? Bonne journee a vous 2 .

----------


## Roukmoutt

La veterinaire ne peut pas vous expliquer , le pourquoi des mimics ? Il y a une raison ,a cela ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Roukmoutt,


Pour mon coeur c toujours pareil .. vraiment bcp de mimiques n'importe quand .. je n'ai pas de retour pour l'instant , lundi je retourne pour normalement la seconde injection, je ne sais plus quoi en penser . Je croise les doigts et je lui donne plein de câlins . Le voir comme ça avec autant de mimiques à y aller avec les pattes ça fait mal au coeur .


Je ne suis pas en grande forme, plus les grèves je ne tiens plus trop debout .

La nuit je ne tiens plus et avec la présence de Croc Blanc c'est d'autant plus difficile de nourrir Baloo et Missi  :Frown:  échec encore ce matin .. faut que je tienne ça n'a jamais été facile les horaires pour les petits coeurs mais là c vraiment difficile ..

A ça s'ajoute que l'intermarché n'a plus rien de ce que mange les coeurs et ce depuis plusieurs semaines , je prends ce qu'il y a mais ils ne le mangent pas  :Frown:  ..Par contre, il restait un paquet de Sheba mousse je l'ai pris et ça par contre Gizmo en mange!! .. pas bcp mais il en mange avec ma viande hachée . Je lui met un peu d'antidouleur homéopathique mais rien à voir avec la dose d'avant puisque je m'adapte aux quantités qu'il mange .


Je ne peux qu'espérer que ça aille en s'arrangeant pour lui .. Je ne vous cache pas que si il lui arrive quoi que ce soit je ne pense pas m'en remettre . Je ne sais plus quoi faire .


Merci Roukmoutt


Bon courage et bonne journée à tous

----------


## Roukmoutt

Aucun veterinaire n a pu vous expliquer ? Le pourquoi des mimiques ?? Courage ,Catrina ,accrochez vous . La fatigue , ca fait voir tout en noir ... ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Les mimiques, dûes à la gêne, à la douleur au niveau des muqueuses, sans doute?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne chance Catrina , on pense a vous pour demain !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne chance Catrina , on pense a vous pour demain !

----------


## catrina

Merci Roukmoutt.  :: 


J'ai laissé Petit Coeur  ::  à 9h , cette nuit comme il y a deux semaines il n'a pas compris que je ne réponde pas favorablement à ses demandes de lait lait et un peu de nourriture . Je vois si ce soir j'ai des photos ou radio. . Sur celles qui avaient été prise, il y a deux semaines ont ne voyait pas bien ( pour ma part je ne les ai pas vu ) . Elle va essayer d'en reprendre pour les 2 dents toujours présentes en bas à droite .. J'ai vu sa bouche .. le bas est très très rouge . Le haut ( le palet ) était blanc rosé. . Si elle parvient à prendre de bonnes photos comme il sera sedaté les couleurs seront moins vives que ce que j'ai vu ce matin . Il s'étouffe en pleine nuit très souvent .. il expulse des sortes de glaires .. suite à la première injection glaire mousse et sang .. j'en suis à me demander si il n'est pas asmathique ( j'ai regarder sur internet )je lui en ai parlé et elle m'a proposé de faire une radio des poumons mais là je n'arrive vraiment pas à suivre les frais .


Pour les gènes elle m'a conseillé le métacam comme avait pu le noter Marie Helene .. Donc demain matin je lui en donnerait avant de partir travailler. Elle m'a parlé d'autres produits mais ni connaissant rien je vois ce qu'elle notera pour ce soir .. peut être une sorte de "morphine" aussi .. pour l'instant je vais voir avec le métacam.


J'aimerais revenir sur le post et vous dire qu'on peut le classer dans les coeurs sortis d'affaire. . J'en Rêve mais le temps passe et avec ses gènes à y aller avec ses pattes à voir sa langue sortir ( avec ses mimiques je n'imaginais pas que la langue puisse être aussi longue ), le peu d'appétit ( par rapport à avant ) ... bref trop de choses qui font que j'ai le sentiment que le chemin sera encore long pour qu'il soit sorti d'affaire .


Je passe de moins en moins sur le site manque d'entrain car envie de vous donner de bonnes nouvelles , manque de temps avant je tentais dans le train, là j'y reste bloqué pendant des heures mais je suis bien trop compressée aux autres passagers pour parvenir à sortir mon portable pour taper un message .. bcp de vertiges et qu'une envie que le trajet soit fini pour prendre une grosse bouffée d'air .


Merci de ne pas l'avoir oublié et de prendre de ses nouvelles . Désolée de ne pas répondre rapidement.


Bonne journée .


Bisous de Gizmo ( il est toujours pot de colle avec moi et toujours en demande de câlins et d'attention  :Smile:  la nuit je n'ai pas le droit de bouger .. et quand je bouge il bouge avec moi  :Smile:  il doit être du côté de mon visage ou plaqué dessus ou de face à me regarder et finir par coller sa truffe sur mon visage  :Smile:  Un Amour Sur Pattes !!!  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Beaucoup de courage à vous et plein de caresses à papy GYSMO, en croisant les doigts pour que ses soucis s'arrangent très vite et qu'il puisse profiter de la vie !!!

----------


## catrina

> Beaucoup de courage à vous et plein de caresses à papy GYSMO, en croisant les doigts pour que ses soucis s'arrangent très vite et qu'il puisse profiter de la vie !!!


Merci Patricia !! ::   :: 


Je fais le ménage à fond, je n'avais pas vu que j'étais restée connecté. . Je ne sais plus quels produits ménager utiliser puisque même ça , ça peut être néfaste si il est asmathique ( ça c moi qui le pense et je peux me tromper )  :: . . Bcp bcp d'eau chaude avec bicarbonate et un peu vinaigre blanc..


Merci pour votre soutien .. du coup j'espère que tout va bien pour vous et vos protégés .. désolée hormis les clics pour les assos je ne prends plus le temps de suivre les autres posts non plus ..

Bcp de courage à vous aussi !! Plein de Bisous à tous les Petits Coeurs !!  ::

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour Catherine, oui, des radios des dents restantes seraient top, de façon à ce que je puisse les envoyer à la clinique qui lui a fait l'extraction dentaire. Courage à vous et plein de caresses à Gyzmo, en espérant que cela finisse par s'arranger.

PS: j'ai deux mimines sous interféron depuis plusieurs mois (protocole en intra-buccal, comme Gyzmo, plus protocole buvable sur 3 mois) et leurs gencives et fonds de gorge restent très enflammés. Pour l'une, cela ne la gêne pas du tout, mais l'autre a mal : c'est "gérable" mais quand même très décevant après tout l'interféron qu'elle a eu. C'est la première fois que j'ai des cas aussi réfractaires.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Marie-Hélène,


Désolée pour vos deux puces .. dites moi est ce que pour celle qui a mal vous reconnaissez les symptôme que je décris ? Ou est ce que ça n'a rien à voir ? Il y va avec ses pattes en mangeant ou meme sans rien faire .. en pleine nuit X fois .. avec des étouffements , il se met accroupi le cou tendu et a du mal à respirer .. ou alors il fait des mouvements de bouche de tous les côtés ( à se mettre sur deux pattes ) y va avec les 2 pattes avant et sort de la salive plus sorte de glaire des fois et des fois une sorte de mousse .. ( peut être la salive ) le sang s'était surtout le lundi et le mardi qui a suivi la première injection .


Pour la radio elle m'a dit qu'elle allait essayer mais que déjà sa tentative il y a deux semaines n'était pas concluante . Les photos idem .. elle a voulu me les montrer mais la tablette n'était pas chargé. Oui j'espère qu'elle a réussi à en prendre . En recuperant Gizmo je ne vais pas pouvoir la voir elle m'a prévenu ce matin en me recevant donc nous avons échangé ce matin sur son état .. On verra bien .


On s'accroche Marie-Hélène pour vos puces et Gizmo ..il faut garder espoir !! Je dis ça et je suis la première à désespérer .. mais il ne faut pas le dire à Gizmo .. je lui dis tout le temps : " aller mon coeur tiens Bon , on va y arriver .. " on va te soigner !! " mais au fond de moi jsuis en panique et j'ai peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose .. J'ai envie de prendre sa douleur .. et c dingue mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment qu'il tente lui de prendre mes douleurs !! Alors qu'il en a déjà bien assez des siennes .. c bizarre mais c vraiment mon ressenti

----------


## catrina

Il se roule sur le lit et en 2 secondes sali tout  :Smile:  

 







Facture plus élevée que prévue  :Frown:  

La vétérinaire à envoyé des photos par mail ce matin, je n'ai rien reçu mais je viens de voir qu'il y avait des problèmes de réception . Les photos suffisent il semblerait qu'on voit bien les deux dents .. je ne les ai pas vu j'attends de les réceptionner . 

Bon bah dans la boîte de transport dans la salle il y allait déjà bien avec ses pattes !!  :Frown:  
Et là depuis qu'il est rentré il me boude et me râle dessus pour manger , mais il faut attendre 18h ... 

Je pense que les photos vont être à l'envers comme d'habitude ,  attention le tourni  :Smile:  de toutes façons ce Petit Coeur donne le tourni  :Smile:   :: 

Soulagée ( oui la sédation me fait peur ,  c'est qu'il n'est plus tout jeune le petit coeur ) euh, je pense qu'il croit que c'est un bébé  ::   on ne va pas le contredire  ::

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Pas d'étouffement, pas de difficulté à respirer, pas de mousse ni de glaire, mais, parfois, des mouvements de bouche et même un peu de bave. Certes, ce n'est pas parfait, mais il y a une amélioration considérable par rapport à son état de départ qui était dramatique, et elle mange très bien. Après une cure de 3 injections, un protocole buvable sur 3 mois, une nouvelle cure de 3 injections (qu'elle a terminée il y a 3 semaines), elle aura 1 injection par mois jusqu'à ce que sa bouche soit (enfin) ok et qu'elle ne manifeste plus aucune gêne. Je n'ai jamais eu autant de difficultés à venir à bout d'un calici mais sa qualité de vie s'est drastiquement améliorée depuis qu'elle a de l'interféron. Sa gêne est aujourd'hui mineure et peut être contrée avec un anti-douleur. 
Plein d'ondes positives à vous et à petit Gyzmo  ::  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Petite étoile, j'avais bien lu votre message , je ne pouvais y répondre ne sachant pas ce qu'il en était. J'ai bien eu le mail de la vétérinaire bien envoyé hier matin et réceptionné que ce matin. Je vous mets un passage :


"Ce jour, le voile du palais et les amygdales sont gonflées ce qui explique qu'il bave et crache.

J'ai donc injecté l'interferon dans ces zones la aussi.

Vous commencerez le metacam demain matin"


Donc les amygdales sont touchées  :Frown: 


Il n'est semble t-il pas asmathique et c'est tant mieux .. mais les amygdales ça n'est pas mieux . Les étouffements sont certainement liés !!


Marie Helene, je ne sais que vous dire  :Frown:  autant de séances !! Le principal étant que vous parveniez à éradiquer cette satanée maladie !!!
Vos protégés ont de la chance de vous avoir .


Pour Gizmo, je ne sais pas comment je vais faire..hier sont venus se greffer d'autres frais qui n'étaient pas sur le devis .. les sédations entre autre ... c vraiment chaud .. déjà pour les 3 flacons alors pour le reste .. ( je n'ai pas remonté la pente depuis les premiers gros frais de novembre ... )
On verra bien ..


J'vais tenter de vous mettre quelques photos post intervention d'hier. C pas jolie jolie ... et le voir les yeux ouverts bref .. je l'ai laissé hier alors qu'il s'endormait les yeux fermés . C pour les dents aussi .

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Gizmo et tous vos petits coeurs et protégés !!! :: 










Cette nuit il s'est étouffé une fois. Il a mangé avant que je ne parte un peu avec le métacam .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne journée

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je viens de transmettre la photo où on voit un bout de dent à la clinique. Je leur ai demandé si ces deux bouts de dent (je n'en vois qu'un) pouvaient réduire l'efficacité de l'interféron. Attendons de voir leur retour. 

Je sais bien que le traitement dont a besoin ma Séline est lourd, financièrement parlant, mais elle avait un calici++++, partout dans la bouche et au fond de la gorge, et le calici lui avait provoqué un granulome éosinophilique. Sa bouche, ses lèvres étaient tellement gonflées que ma véto avait voulu s'assurer qu'elle ne souffrait pas d'un lymphome. Ma Séline revient effectivement de loin.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonjour Catrina, tu dis que les amydales sont touchées, en fait elles remplissent leur fonction de lutter contre les bactéries et autres agents infectieux :Stick Out Tongue: our l'aider, il y a bien l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse dont je t'avais parlé il y a déja quelques mois qui lutte contre des centaines de souches de virus et bactéries, antibiotique naturel.
Je sais que tous les chats ne l'avalent pas , m^me quand bien dilué dans leur eau de boisson. Voire à la pipette. Peut-être essayer avec Gizmo?
Marque Citrobiotic. Ou revoir avec ton vétérinaire, comment remonter ses fonctions immunitaires?
Si tu avais fait le tour de la question , ne prends pas ombrage des quelques infos que je te partage!
Bisou à ton petit chéri.

*Le rôle des amygdales*

Les amygdales  appartiennent au tissu lymphatique et jouent un rôle essentiel dans la défense immunitaire, car situées à l'entrée des voies respiratoires et du système digestif, elles sont la première barrière  contre les agents infectieux. Les amygdales ont aussi un rôle dans la formation des anticorps. 

Je te joins cet article d'Arnaud véto très bien fait:

https://arnaudveto.blogspot.fr/2010/11/lextrait-de-pepins-de-pamplemousse.html

ce sera surement aidant pour Gizmo!

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je n'ai pas encore eu le retour de la clinique qui a opéré Gyzmo, mais j'ai eu celui de Mathilde, ma véto (à qui je ne peux plus amener mes chats pour des raisons "fortuites"...). Ce que me dit Mathilde sur la base des photos, c'est que la chirurgienne n'a pas pu "oublier" ce bout de dent qui est par trop visible. Pour elle, le scénario le plus probable, c'est que la prolifération des gencives (l'inflammation étant très sévère) a recouvert ce bout de dent (qui ressemble presque à une pré molaire), qui du coup était devenu invisible. C'est quelque chose qui peut arriver me dit-elle. 

Pour elle, il faudrait néanmoins retirer ce bout de dent, sauf à voir une moindre efficacité de l'interféron, ce qui serait dommage ! Le bout de dent (ou la dent) est tellement visible maintenant qu'il est facile de le retirer lors de l'anesthésie prévue pour l'injection de l'interféron. Cela ne doit pas prendre beaucoup de temps (et ne doit donc pas être très cher). La bouche étant très inflammatoire, il faut mettre toutes les chances du côté de Gyzmo.

----------


## Nounoune

Catrina, avez-vous un devis complet pour les injections d'interféron et autres frais annexes ? De combien est-il ?

Je pense qu'il faudrait faire une nouvelle cagnotte leetchi spécifique pour ces frais, avec le devis justificatif. Et que l'on essaie tous de le diffuser à nos contacts (réseaux sociaux, forums, mails...) pour vous aider.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ce serait certainement une bonne idee ,si Catrina est d accord ? Cela pourrait la soulager ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

J'essaies de vous répondre dans la journée.. je viens de tenter de mettre une signature, on verra si j'ai réussi.
Idem dans la journée je tente de vous faire les photos des factures après avoir mis des post-it sur les éléments qu'il faut cacher. 

Gizmo est toujours dans le même état, et là en plus il y a deux chiens à la maison , donc ça va être encore plus compliqué ... ( les chiens sont ceux de ma belle sur , il va devoir rester enfermé plusieurs jours  ::  , il a autant peur de mes deux petits Neveux  ::  très très bruyant que des chiens  ::  que j'adorent et qui aboient beaucoup ne serait ce que de sentir la présence de Gizmo... Apès avoir vécu une semaine difficile, hier soir en rentrant épuisée , en les voyant arriver ( de Montpellier) en même temps que moi , je me suis dis heureuse de les voir , au punaise, ça va être très compliqué avec Baloo Missi Gizmo malade à la maison en sachant qu'il a peur des gens sauf de moi et mes parents ... Luna est une chienne agée ( de refuge) et grande qui aboie très fort et chipie petite chienne abandonnée .. recueillies les deux par ma belle sur.. Pour voir leur petits enfants, pour le coup mes parents "tolèrent" la présence des chiens !!

J'essaies de me reconnecter, dès que je peux, mais soyez tolérant SVP j'suis épuisée, et je préfère rester avec Gizmo entre autre qui est effrayé si je ne suis pas avec lui pour le coup, bcp trop de bruit d'un coup entre autre...

Moi qui pensait pouvoir me reposer ce week end, ( je ne savais pas qu'ils allaient venir) , et bien j'ai passer 2 heures dehors de 4h à 6h à essayer de nourrir Missi, mais Croc blanc étant présent elle est repartie avec casi rien dans le ventre  :Frown:   Oui avec les chiens elle sera trop peureuse pour venir manger.. Baloo a mangé mais ne va pas comprendre quand il va voir les chiens déjà il a bien senti leur présence.. et lui aussi avait besoin de se reposer M. le Vagabond ( blessure sur le dos cicatrisée mais je le trouve amaigri avec bcp de difficultés à manger ( j'suis sûre qu'il a des problèmes de dents mais j'ai vraiment besoin qu'on m'aide à l'attraper et l'emmener à Nogent sur Marne ( ou une personne accepterait de prendre soin de lui mais avant il faut passer chez un vétérinaire à Nogent  :Frown:  ... Gizmo ça n'était pas simple pour aller à Paris mais alors Baloo ( que je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre dans une boite de transport, pour en plus aller jusqu'à Nogent!! Je vais recontacter L'asso 30 millions d'amis pour voir si on peut venir m'aider à le trapper et l'emmener à Nogent..( ma belle sur avec les enfants ne restera pas la nuit a essayer de m'aider à le trapper et elle non plus ne pourra pas conduire jusqu'à Nogent )

à tout à l'heure j'espère, je fais au mieux ...  ( je n'aime pas dire quelque chose et ne pas être sûre de pouvoir tenir mes engagements.  ::

----------


## catrina

Juste après cette photo Gizmo s'ettouffait comme durant la nuit .. et cette nuit il a bu et mangé un tout petit peu de viande hachée , n'a pas pris le métacam qui était dans un peu de pâté ( je l'avais mis dans la mousse qu'il mangeait encore hier du coup après j'ai ouvert plusieurs pots et au final il a opté pour un peu de viande hachée  :: .. )

 voilà les deux puces qu'il va falloir gérer avec Gizmo .. elles aboient fort et peuvent faire peur mais elles demandent bcp bcp de câlins .. bon par contre elles font fuir les chats surtout Luna ( la grande noire )..

J'entends ma mère râler mais devant ma belle soeur elle va prendre sur elle .. c dingue , ce jeu de rôle !!

----------


## catrina

alors les photos des résultats d'analyses , je ne pense pas que je les avais posté. C'était le 12 février veille de 2nd opération dentaire .

  premier compte rendu , suite première injection d'interféron le 26 mars .. ( jsuis sur mon tel .. les photos sont en miniatures je pense que c ça , je corrige après si je me suis trompée ) 

 ça doit être une facture .. je ne sais plus laquelle , la date est sûrement dessus .



Bon je coupe et je reviens , là ça ne passe pas. . En plus ça doit être tout mélangé. .

----------


## catrina

Vous voyez les miniatures attachées ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou je dois tenter de les remettre ? 
Bon rien à faire ça ne passe pas .. je voulais vous mettre le max de photos maintenant au cas ou tout à l'heure je tombe de sommeil .. mais ça ne passe pas ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 un aperçu de ce que rejette Gizmo quand il s'étouffe  :Frown:   sur le pull ou il s'allonge quand je ne suis pas là , bah là il vient de le faire .. mon bébé  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

*c'est de la mousse jaune, on dirait de la bile ?
ça arrive à mes vieux toutous quand ils n'ont pas encore mangé*

----------


## catrina

Tout est sûrement mélangé vous avez un aperçu au moins des toutes denières je pense .. J'ai demandé un carnet de santé mais on ne l'attribue que lors des mises à jour des vaccins apparemment , alors malgré tous les soins comle pas de vaccin à faire dans de telles circonstances du coup pas de carnet de santé. .

Je tente de venir après ou demain .. pour vous répondre ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur la photo c jaune mais ct blanc. . Oui la veto m'a dit que ct de la bile mais lui suite à ses amygdales .. bien prises .. Oui Petites étoile c signe d'infection qu'elles soient enflammées gonflée. . Sauf que du coup il s'étouffe .. J'ai de l'EPP depuis les tous débuts .. je ne suis jamais parvenue à lui donner .. 

Petite étoile, je n'ai aucune raison de mal prendre votre message  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

À l'instant .. il n'arrête pas de s'ettouffer dont juste il y a deux minutes et dans la foulée il s'est dirigé vers la gamelle .. mais bcp de difficultées il secoue bcp la tête avec c mimiques mais il mange un peu .. en en mettant partout mon amour .. il a peur bcp de bruit avec les enfants, nous allons rester enfermé  mais ça va être difficile de dormir .. alors que nous somme resté éveillé cette nuit ..

----------


## catrina

Marie helene nous avions échangé par texto , et comme je vous l'ai déjà dit je fais au mieux que je puisse faire .. et quand j'avais appris la présence des deux dents la première chose que j'ai demandé après être restée surprise dans un premier temps , c'est ' est ce que vous pouvez les retirer lors de la seconde injection et si oui à quel prix ' non elle ne peut pas mais peut être une autre personne externe qu'elle doit solliciter 
. Pour l'instant pas de retour et pas sûre qu'il accepte ni même qu'il sache faire d'ailleurs .. car ma veto ne le fait pas et me dit que c'est un travail d'orfèvre et ce depuis le premier jour.

Je vous tiens informé. .pour les deux dents dont une toute fine comme une aiguille .( celle qui ne se voit pas )

Promis je fais au mieux que je puisse faire .. enfin avec malheureusement mes erreurs et mes connaissances casi nulles .. ma mobilité réduite et ma disponibilité restreinte .. je dors très peu pour passer le plus de temps à le dorloter le câliner le nourrir lui parler le rassurer et nourrir mes deux amours de vagabond...

Roukmoutt et Nounoune ça part d'une très bonne intention .. mais pourquoi encore une cagnotte ? J'avais arrêté de mettre les factures car oui je me suis dis à quoi bon .. je n'avais mis au début du post que les toutes premières de mémoire .. la cagnotte est là en signature .. Phi Aug à d'ailleurs mis 20 euros cette nuit .. je ne sais pas qui vous êtes mais merci .. il faut savoir que Leetchi prend 4%  ça semble peu mais quand on a besoin c bcp .. avec Doriant j'ai créé une adresse PayPal. . Et là si j'ai tout bien compris , si des gens font un versement il faut faire à un proche et là il n'y aura aucun pourcentage de pris dessus..

En tout cas , les tatas c'est adorable de prendre des nouvelles de notre Jeune pépé d'amour .. un être qui me donne bcp d' inquiétudes  et de cheveux blancs Mais aussi Tant D' AMOUR !!!

----------


## catrina

Je pense avoir répondu, rapidement mais au moins jai tenu mes engagements .. je vais m'allonger un peu avec petit coeur qui a peur de tout ce bruit .. en espérant qu'on parvienne à dormir un peu .. demain je contacte la vétérinaire car j'ai des mails mais impossible de les ouvrir .. 

Désolée si je tarde à répondre .. merci pour vos messages

----------


## Roukmoutt

Un Bon dimanche ,quand meme avec votre petit coeur . Reposez vous un peu ... Si c est possible !

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

J'ai vu hier le patron de la clinique où Gyzmo a été opéré. Il n'avait vu aucun signe d'étouffement. Il propose de se mettre en contact avec votre véto pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe. Pour les bouts de dent restants, il venait de voir mon email et n'avait pas encore eu le temps d'échanger avec la chirurgienne. Je vous conseille, Catherine, de donner à votre véto son numéro de téléphone pour qu'ils se coordonnent afin d'essayer de gérer la situation au mieux. 
Essayez de profiter quand même un peu de votre dimanche et de vous reposer.  :: 

PS: Pour le metacam, moi je le mets directement dans la bouche de mes chats avec la pipette car ils ne le prendront jamais avec leur nourriture. Vous devriez faire de même avec Gyzmo.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

> Roukmoutt et Nounoune ça part d'une très bonne intention .. mais pourquoi encore une cagnotte ? J'avais arrêté de mettre les factures car oui je me suis dis à quoi bon .. je n'avais mis au début du post que les toutes premières de mémoire .. la cagnotte est là en signature .. Phi Aug à d'ailleurs mis 20 euros cette nuit .. je ne sais pas qui vous êtes mais merci .. il faut savoir que Leetchi prend 4%  ça semble peu mais quand on a besoin c bcp .. avec Doriant j'ai créé une adresse PayPal. . Et là si j'ai tout bien compris , si des gens font un versement il faut faire à un proche et là il n'y aura aucun pourcentage de pris dessus..
> 
> En tout cas , les tatas c'est adorable de prendre des nouvelles de notre Jeune pépé d'amour .. un être qui me donne bcp d' inquiétudes  et de cheveux blancs Mais aussi Tant D' AMOUR !!!


Pourquoi se dire "à quoi bon"? Vous avez pu récolter 260, ce qui n'est pas rien, même après les 4% de commission, ce qui vous laisse quand même 249,60 (260-10,40), une somme qui n'est pas négligeable du tout. Et si pour ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas alimenté la cagnotte Leetchi, je vous ai aussi donné un beau coup de pouce. Au total, je pense que vos efforts ne devraient pas conduire à un simple "à quoi bon?".

Je pense que vous devriez privilégiez votre repos et votre sommeil. Etant insomniaque, je sais parfaitement bien que le manque de sommeil nous amène à voir tout en noir. Mais il suffit d'une bonne nuit de sommeil pour remettre les choses à leur juste place.

----------


## Patiline

Nouvelle sur le site indulgence découvre les forums mais de tout cur avec vous bonjour à tous les membres et un grand plaisir à lire vos discussions et conseils si peut aider aussi mon amour inconditionnel des animaux sera enfin utile  dimanche paisible à vous et à Gizmo bon courage à vous deux

----------


## Patiline

Merci Marie Hélène ça m aide beaucoup voulez vous savoir l origine de patiline ?

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

> Merci Marie Hélène ça m aide beaucoup voulez vous savoir l origine de patiline ?


Oui sûrement  ::

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour de l Auvergne et merci de me répondre je vous explique alors l origine de patiline c est un mix de trois amours moitié anges moitié demons :: qui s appellent  patoune ,titi et mélusine  titi est le doyen de 19 ans avec des soins pour hyperthyroïdie mais en pleine forme fait pas son âge le pépère essaie toujours de choper patoune la grosse dondon mdr voila pour les présentations félines ai essayer de soutenir gizmo mais suis pas arriver à alimenter la cagnotte vraiment nulle

----------


## catrina

Marie-Hélène, je suis fatiguée c certain mais je n'ai jamais dit que c'était une somme négligeable loin de là ! !! Biensûr que c'est Énorme !! Et pour votre aide, je ne l'ai pas remise en question non plus, je ne m'y attendais pas en plus !!

Le ' à quoi bon ' concernait le fait de mettre les factures au fur et à mesure ( je ne sais pas si vous comprenez )..et puis, c'est quémander et Oui j'ai du mal .. Surtout que, bcp bcp moins maintenant il est vrai , mais il y a encore quelques jours, je lisais les autres posts, et je me disais olala BCP de coeurs à aider et sauver , je me contenterais de donner des nouvelles de Gizmo 'inutile' de mettre en avant les factures pour Gizmo . Je ne sais pas si c'est compréhensible ce que j essaies de dire .


Concernant la mise en relation des deux vétérinaires ça serait génial !! Pour ma part, je ne suis jamais parvenue à l'avoir au téléphone , et je vous avais fait parvenir le mail via texto que je lui avais envoyé à l'époque pour déterminer ensemble un appel téléphonique un lundi en fonction de ses disponibilités .. mail resté sans réponse .. après je pense qu'ils ont bcp bcp bcp de travail donc je ne juge pas, je suis déçue , de ne pas avoir pu échanger avec lui maintenant si il parvient à se rendre disponible pour échanger avec la veto qui fait les injections à Gizmo Et bien C Encore bien mieux qu'échanger avec moi .. si j'étais parvenue à l'avoir en ligne, c'est ce que je lui aurais soumis comme idée , sachant qu'il nous a été compliqué d'amener Gizmo sur Paris ( il le sait d'ailleurs je lui ai proposer d'ouvrir une clinique en Seine et marne  :Smile:  il a dit Non de suite ) donc je lui aurait demandé si ils auraient pu convenir d'échanges avec la veto qui fait les soins à Gizmo ..


Comme je ne peux pas dormir  :Frown:  c dur , j'ai observé Mon coeur Gizmo encore plus attentive du fait qu'il soit 'un peu différent ' apeuré de part le bruit et les aboiements.. en ouvrant la gueule oui il met les pattes surtout à droite la langue il la tire des deux côtés .. plus que des étouffements auj , c bcp de gênes dans la bouche oui côté droit .. Là il fait dodo sur moi .. mais si vous voyez sa patte droite au niveau des ' petites mains coussinets ' la droite est mouillée de bcp de salive ..

J vais en rester là parce que je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit compréhensible ce que j'écris ..

Et Marie Hélène comment vont les deux puces dont Selina la plus atteinte si je ne me trompe ? 

Bonne fin de journée. 

Bienvenue à Patiline

----------


## Patiline

J ai lu que catarina avez créé une adresse paypal est ce facile à utiliser ? Merci aimerais aider gizmo petit pépé ressemble à mon titi

----------


## Roukmoutt

Allez courage Catrina, on adore Gizmo ,et il a son fan club ..le beau Casanova ! 
Je vous ferais don au mois de mai ,par le biais de la Boutique de Doriant .Car ce mois ci , je ferais un don a Momo ,pour aide a 4 chats libres, Elle demenage de son lotissement , et ce sont les 4 chats ,qui restent et qu Elle nourrit . C est la Ferme des rescapes qui les recueillent, c est une urgence . 
Vous allez vous en sortir ,tout les 2 , et en Marie Helene vous avez une aide precieuse, qui ne vous lache pas main et la patte!! 
Gros bisous de mes 4 pattes , et reposez vous in peu ..
En plus Gizmo , a un nouveau fan Patiline ! Qui sera une moitie d ange pour le petiot...

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour roukmoutt idée boutique sympa vais suivre ce chemin jusqu à gizmo espère y arriver , boutique et petiot bénéficiaire fan patiline te remercie

----------


## Roukmoutt

::  De rien .

----------


## Patiline

Hello moulin à parole ici chihuahua  ::  contente de faire connaissance pas encore visité la boutique vais faire ça rapidement est ce ton chat ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Non c est un hommage a un chat que j avais aide , et qui malheureusement est decede .
La boutique c est dans le Bazar de Rescue , belles folies a toi ...il y a des trucs super..

----------


## Patiline

Merci à a toi  a moi le bazar à toi le paradis des « poilus » bonne soirée à tous  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

De meme a tous.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

> Bonjour de l Auvergne et merci de me répondre je vous explique alors l origine de patiline c est un mix de trois amours moitié anges moitié demonsqui s appellent  patoune ,titi et mélusine  titi est le doyen de 19 ans avec des soins pour hyperthyroïdie mais en pleine forme fait pas son âge le pépère essaie toujours de choper patoune la grosse dondon mdr voila pour les présentations félines ai essayer de soutenir gizmo mais suis pas arriver à alimenter la cagnotte vraiment nulle


Super pseudo  :Smile:  Bravo pour titi  ::

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je sais qu'il est très peu disponible, il est patron de toute une chaine de cliniques et il continue d'exercer comme véto : je ne sais pas comment il arrive à tout faire. Mais il fait les choses bien. Envoyez lui un email avec les coordonnées de votre véto. Mardi il sera à la clinique (il s'occupe de mes deux puces), votre véto devrait pouvoir alors le joindre, et je lui rappellerai qu'il doit l'appeler : ils devraient réussir à se joindre. 
Bonne nuit à toutes, plein de caresses à petit Gyzmo  ::

----------


## Patiline

Petit pépé gizmo entre de bonnes mains merci pour l adresse ça me facilite la démarche je vous fait parvenir mon soutien au plus vite , moi aussi trois petits soleils dans ma vie et il faut parfois se brûler les ailes pour eux alors petit ange gizmo brillera de nouveau entre vos mains. Pour Baloo et Missi suis dans la « jungle » de l Auvergne alors pas vraiment pratique pour moi mes pensées pour vous tous ::  câlins à gizmo pour mo :: fan patiline

----------


## Patiline

Pépé gizmo entre de bonnes mains merci pour l adresse ça me facilite la démarche je vous fait parvenir mon soutien au plus vite,moi aussi trois petits soleils dans ma vie et il faut parfois se brûler les ailes pour eux alors petit ange gizmo brillera de nouveau entre les votres. Pour Baloo et Missi suis dan la « jungle » de l Auvergne pas vraiment pratique pour moi mes pensées pour vous tous  ::  câlins à gizmo pour moi  :: fan patiline

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous ,


Merci Patiline c'est ADORABLE . Bravo pour Titi .. et gros bisous à patoune Titi et mélusine..  :Smile: 


Roukmoutt ,Oui, j'ai vu pour le post de momo, il faut leur venir en aide !! Et j'espère qu'ils parviendront à attraper la 4 ème il ne faut pas qu'elle se rétrouve seule livrée à elle même . Sans compter qu'elle n'est pas stérilisé la petite puce .. ça me fait penser à Baloo et Missi . Je me donne jusqu'à mi juillet pour parvenir à les emmener à nogent mais si quelqu'un a une solution plus proche ou en plus je pourrais les visiter , ça serait génial !! Si seulement ...


Week end compliqué. . J'appréhende de laisser mon coeur alors qu'il y a les chiens .. il ne va pas fort .. ce matin plusieurs assiettes viande hachée , mousse Sheba ( il s'est très vite lassé  :Frown:  , filet de poussin , boîte de thon .. et au final il a opté pour un peu de mousse autre saveur mélangé avec un jaune d'uf il a surtout mangé le jaune d'oeuf .. Luna à fait du remu ménage cette nuit en m'entendant , elle anéanti hier dans l'après midi les croquettes et sachets des chats .. j'avais tout caché et elle a repris cette nuit !!  :Frown: 


Compliqué. .


Gizmo ne va pas fort , il bave bcp bcp et à vraiment bcp moins d'appétit. la seule chose dont il ne s'était pas encore lassée c'était les almo nature " poulet thon" mais je n'en ai plus .. j'avais misé sur les mousses Sheba et il n'en veut plus  :Frown: 


Missi n'était pas là ce matin .. il y avait Croc Blanc et un autre  :Frown: 

Baloo qui fait normalement sa sieste apres que je l'ai nourri et que je pars j'ai du le faire sortir du garage avant que Luna et Chipie ne descendent ..


Ma petite nièce qui vient de faire c 4 ans m'a dit : "je vais m'en occuper , mais c mieux que tu restes avec moi on pourra jouer" lol c'est mimi et mon petit neveu forcément il répète la même chose lol ils sont adorables .. mais là je ne suis vraiment pas sereine .. si au moins il se portait bien .. mais là enfermé seul avec bcp de bruit et vraiment pas en grande forme avec qu'en même l'envie de sortir de la chambre : ça me rend triste et mes pensées sont avec lui ..


Merci Bonne journée à vous

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


Épuisée ..

Gizmo bof bof , nous devons échanger avec la vétérinaire si je parviens à l'appeler dans l'après midi pour extraction des deux dents , j'ai échangé avec elle hier en fin de journée et je lui ai dis que je me demandais , si il n'était pas possible qu'il lui reste des racines car des fois il s'arrache les deux côtés de la bouche .. en mettant l'accent sur le côté droit et il est vrai que c surtout sa patte droite qui a bcp de bave mais la gauche aussi . Vous savez il se met sur deux pattes et et se met debout pour arracher sa bouche  :Frown:  il n'a pas bcp mangé cette nuit et la gestion est vraiment difficile avec les chiens . Donc j'ai demandé si il était possible de retenter la radio elle m'a dit qu'elle avait déjà essayé deux fois et qu'on ne voyait vraiment pas bien . Que le veterinaire qui a vraiment tout ce qui faut pour la dentisterie c celui de Paris 12 qu'elle va tenter de contacter. Le tout premier ou je voulais amener Gizmo quand je l'ai récupéré mais le rdv n' était pas avant le 4 décembre .. du coup j'ai fais dans l'urgence après qu'il ai repris un peu de force quand il était déshydraté. .


Donc lundi, il aura normalement l'extraction des deux dents restantes , opération qui sera longue et compliquée surtout pour celle qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo.


Patiline j'ai reçu votre chèque MERCI avec votre petit mot Merci Petite Fan de Gizmo le Casanova  :Smile: 


Merci au petit mot de MS réceptionné également j'espère que la personne se reconnaîtra , et en réponse : Oui on doit TOUS partir un jour c'est ainsi pour autant, je ne pense pas que ce soit son heure .. et en se battant et en maintenant son poids ( et ça j'ai du mal à comprendre ) il y a des choses qui ne s'expliquent pas et c'est tant mieux .. bref tout ça pour dire qu'il se bat et me le prouve tous les jours , il ne lâche rien alors je me dois pour lui de ne rien Lâcher ...


J'essaies de vous tenir informé dès que possible là je tente l'envoi mais je suis bloquée dans le train dans un zone qui ne capte pas vraiment on verra bien..


Bon Courage et bonne journée


Bisous à tous vos protégés .

J'ai oublié Merci à Phi Aug qui a alimenté la cagnotte Leetchi

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Je déduis de votre message, Catherine, que les vétos n'ont pas pu se parler. Je ne peux pas prendre leur téléphone à leur place et ne vois donc pas ce que je peux faire de plus. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le véto du 12ème sera d'une fiabilité absolue dans ses conseils et éventuellement dans ses soins. 
Pour rebondir sur une autre des remarques, l'heure n'est certainement pas venu pour Gyzmo de partir : son bilan sanguin est excellent. On ne meurt pas d'un calici quand celui-ci est traité. 
Plein de caresses à Gyzmo, courage à vous Catherine.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


En effet, Marie-Hélène pas de contacte je lui ai demandé si Paris avait appelé mardi elle m'a dit non, je n'ai pu l'appeler hier soir avant la fermeture. Avant hier, elle m'a dit que vous pouviez récupérer une partie des frais. Je vais appeler auj pour voir si quelque chose a bougé et si tout est bon pour lundi .. la vétérinaire échange souvent avec moi par mails mais j'ai des soucis de messagerie surtout via mon téléphone et je n'allume que tres rarement l'ordinateur, du coup, il est plus que probable qu'elle m'ai envoyé un mail que je n'ai pas encore reçu .. ( vu que je ne suis pas joignable en journée en semaine , et toutes deux nous devons faire avec nos disponibilités ). Je l'a verrai lundi et nous pourrons échanger en face à face .

Pour le protocole à suivre par la suite , vu mon insistance et surtout mes inquiétudes elle préfère tenter de contacter le ponte en la matière..même si il n'est pas forcément joignable . Elle m'avait toujours conseillé cette personne, d'ou ma toute première prise de rdv avec lui mais elle n'a pas oublié qu'en Novembre vu son état on ne pouvait attendre le 4 décembre sans tenter d'intervenir .. Marie-Hélène même si je suis fatiguée, On va y arriver !! J'espère que votre puce va bien, ainsi que les autres .


Pour le courrier de MS , il n'y a rien de pessimiste pas de mauvaises ondes , le courrier fait référence à un message que j'avais mis ou je disais que si il arrivait quelque chose à Gizmo et bien je ne m'en remettrais pas!! , qu'il faut bien qu'on parte tous un jour et qu'au pire il aura passé de Bons moments avec moi, que ça se voit dans son regard.... Enfin ce ne sont pas les mots ni les phrases employées, je n'ai plus le texte en tête, c'est avant tout un courrier de soutien moral plein de bonnes ondes .

Comme nous tous Gizmo quittera cette terre un jour , certainement Pas maintenant !!! Je le souhaite de tout mon coeur !!


Bonne journéepleins de bonnes ondes et de câlins à tous les petits coeurs !!

Merci Marie-Hélène, on a tout besoin de bcp de bonnes ondes et de courage .. les épreuves sont à surmonter .  

Bon le message n'est pas passé parti ce matin ..Je retente ..

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Peut-être s'attendait-il à ce que votre véto, Catherine, l'appelle. Mais il est certain qu'il vaut mieux appeler le ponte du 12ème. Pour ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas eu de réponse au mail que j'avais envoyé à la clinique avec la photo de la dent de Gyzmo. Quand je l'avais vu quelques jours après, il m'avait dit qu'il venait de voir mon mail et qu'il allait en parler à la chirurgienne, mais pas de nouvelle depuis. Cependant, votre vétérinaire est peut-être un peu "expéditive" dans son jugement.

Pour ce qui concerne mes deux louloutes suivies avec interféron pour un calici, Kiki va très bien, la bouche est beaucoup moins inflammatoire et elle a zéro gêne. Pour ce qui est de Sélina, la bouche est sable, mais surtout elle avait 40 de créatinine !!! Elle est sous perfusion depuis mercredi et je la récupérerai lundi. Mardi, je pars en Asie pour 3 semaines, alors je bénis Mathilde d'exister....

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour à tous de retour sur le site pour Prendre des nouvelles de gizmo mon chouchou que cette opération le soulage pensées pour lui et pour vous qui faites le maximum heureuse de vous avoir soutenue donnez vites des nouvelles allez petit pépé on y crois 
Câlins pour lui

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


Merci Patiline, Gizmo n'a pas pu être opéré hier, nous y étions mais le chirurgien a eu quelques minutes avant un empêchement familial, au vu de l'état de Gizmo ses lèvres ne sont pas belles à voir et hier on a cru voir une autre dents en plus deux autres mais cette fois ci sur le côté gauche .. J'ai demandé des radios mais elles ne sont pas de bonne qualité ( il y a deux semaines aussi mais la vétérinaire me dit qu'elles ne sont pas nettes qu'il faut le matériel adequat ) Si Mikita peut nous y emmener nous allons voir le Ponte en dentisterie vendredi matin ( il ne sera présent que vendredi je n'ai donc pas pu m'entretenir avec lui avant et la vétérinaire de Gizmo non plus ) j'ai appelé de suite en sortant de la clinique lundi et la vétérinaire de Gizmo à également tenté de le contacter de son côté .. il n'est plus sur Paris 12 ème mais à Velizy dans le 78 , ça n'est pas mieux niveau trajet , j'espère de tout coeur qu'on va pouvoir y aller .. je ne supporte plus de voir Gizmo si mal et épuisé à s'arracher la gueule  :Frown:  C'est un grève coeur, aucun effet positif des injections d'interféron mais la présence de dents n'a pas du aider ..


Je suis en arrêt ça va être compliqué, si Mikita , qui va avoir bcp de trajet à faire, peut nous y emmener ça sera énorme , et Gizmo sera vu par le chirurgien dentiste par lequel je souhaite qu'il soit vu depuis le début !! Merci Mikita


Je me suis entretenue avec Marie-Hélène avant son départ , courage à la petite Selina .

Bonne fin de journée 

Plein de bonnes ondes à vos petits protégés

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous ,


Gizmo a du subir une nouvelle intervention dentaire vendredi , il y avait bcp bcp de morceaux surtout en bas mais bien partout..  :Frown: 

Gizmo et moi avons fait la rencontre de Mikitta77 sans laquelle nous n'aurions pu faire les trajets vendredi et samedi jusqu'à Velizy. . Il faut savoir que Mikita n'habite pas dans le 77 elle a donc fait plusieurs longs trajets pour que Gizmo puisse aller au rendez vous . Il a subit l'intervention vendredi et nous l'avons récupéré hier après midi .

Hier au retour, il était tout excité sous les effet de la morphine certainement aujourd'hui il est plus fatigué. . Je suis parvenue à lui donner presque tout ce matin sauf le tramadol.. le midi il a également le tramadol mais rien à faire à voir ce soir . Même avec le nutribound ! ! Mais bon les 3 derniers flacons de Nutribound doivent avoir une " anomalie" car aucun des chats ne veut le manger alors que la première fois que j'avais essayé c'était Magique ...


Je vais tenter de vous mettre quelques photos d'hier en fin de journée ..


Je suis plus que dépassée par les factures , Gizmo doit revoir la vétérinaire sous 10-15 jours , et le Grand Ponte à Velizy sous 3 semaines mais je suis dépassées tant par le trajets que les coûts ..


Encore Un Grand Merci à Mikita77  :Smile:  gros bisous à Ikki  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est vraiment chou , le petit gizmo .. Vous avez un bel amour de chat .
Comme promis je vous ferais un petit don par le biais de la boutique de Doriant , pour le petiot ..
Qui suit ?

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Désolée pour la piètre qualité de la chirurgie faite initialement. Je tâcherai de me faire rembourser le coût de l'extraction dentaire que j'ai payée (200) entre autres choses et si j'y arrive, je le reverserai à Catherine. Difficile de trouver un bon veto de nos jours (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai confiance qu'en Mathilde, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas aller à la clinique où elle exerce, pour le moment seulement j'espère) ☹️👎

----------


## Patiline

Merci à mikitta77 pour son engagement dans les trajets espérons que cette operation va soulager petit pépé je déplore les délais d attente pour de tels soins surtout quand la douleur est évidente ici en Auvergne beaucoup plus d efficacité dans la prise en charge de l animal enfin souhaitons que cette opération le soulage avant tout . Merci pour les photo ::  vais continuer prendre de ses nouvelles câlins à gizmo bon courage à vous et un bonjour à vous tous . À bientot

----------


## catrina

Le kesium c'est 1 comprimé et la moitié d'un second sur l'ordonnance finale .
Oui Gizmo est un amour .. 
Il est très câlin, il est en train de bien grossir il va devenir une petite boule  :Smile:  il dort bcp et vu que les chiens et les neveux sont là il doit rester enfermé dans la chambre ..  :Frown:  



Oui la facture est importante , sans compter celles qui précèdent de quelques jours pour les injections d'interféron  :Frown: 

Il y a plusieurs autres pages mais je les ai par mail , analyses plus radios plus début de compte rendu avec mention de quelques dents en plus des racines mentionnées sur la page qu'ils ont imprimé. . Je ne peux pas vous mettre le reste je n'ai pas d'imprimante et il faut que je cache tous les éléments correspondant au cabinet et au vétérinaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 après le départ de Mikita et avant le retour des chiens

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OUI C'EST UN AMOUR DE CHAT , IL EST PLEIN D'AMOUR  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me doute que son appétit découle du Kesium .. mais il avait cet appétit quand je l'ai rencontré à peu de chose prêt et ce malgré  l'état dans lequel il était ...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est vraiment trop chou ! Quel beau regard ..
courage à vous 2 ,le combat vaut la peine  ::   ::

----------


## catrina

Je le souhaite de tout coeur .. le chemin risque d'être encore long malheureusement et je suis prise à la gorge , les frais sont trop importants .. bcp trop .. le mois n'a même pas commencé. . Enfin bref ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Courage Catrina , je vous enverrais un petit don fin de semaine .
es ce que Gizmo va mieux ? Etvous ?

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour catrina comme roukmoutt j aimerais savoir si gizmo vas mieux surtout au niveau douleur   Super gizmo petit pépé trop beau on pense à vous courage  ::

----------


## catrina

Merci Roukmoutt, Patiline, Nounoune., Mikita par texto,.. Phi Aug .. 

Gizmo ne mange plus trop depuis une semaine juste dans ma main .. reste ce soir pour les médicaments. .
Il lui arrive de s'arracher la gueule : bcp moins souvent .. c plus des mimiques à sortir sa langue de tous les côtés ..

Il pense vivre d'amour et de lait frais ce Petit coeur  ::   petit par la taille ( Mikita l'a trouvé petit gabarit ) mais Grand par tout l' Amour qu'il me donne ! !

Jsuis perdue plus trop d'entrain pour venir sur le site ( trop de souffrance, trop de coeurs à sauver ... nous avons besoin de votre aide c'est certain comme bcp d'autres !! 

Les futures consultations je ne sais pas si je pourrais assurer , la nourriture idem je jete bcp .. je vous promets je fais au mieux .. et c pas fameux .. bref j vais essayer de vous mettre des photos de tout à l'heure .

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



Ce soir, ça sera la dernière administration du traitement post opératoire , pour l'instant nous n'avons pas encore le retour pour le test de l'herpès .. 

Que vous dire de plus, j'suis aussi inquiète pour Missi et Baloo .. jsuis pas à la hauteur ... ils ont besoin d'aide aussi , et moi je flanche ce matin jsuis descendue les nourrir à 6 h deux heure après l'heure habituelle,  Baloo maigri bcp .. il mange avec difficulté mais mange pourtant il maigri : est ce qu'en repartant il vomi tout ??? Missi à des trous de poils avec des croûtes ..attaques d'autres chats ou ??? Elle prenait bcp plus soin de son poil avant ma petite maman de coeur dite "sauvage ".. ils changent de goût à chaque fois pour la nourriture .. Missi à faim mais elle ne mange plus trop .. le temps peut être ?? Je jete vraiment bcp ...

Gizmo mange de la viande hachée que dans ma main pas dans son assiette .. il ne mange pas le poisson ( c missi qui le mange ) si vous pouvez nous aider pour des pots de almo nature mixture poulet thon mélangé pour voir si Gizmo aime toujours ça .. 

Voilà, je ne vais pas me relire .. il va certainement y avoir bcp de fautes sans compter que j'ai du tout mélanger ..

Bonne journée

Midi , Petit coeur vient de manger un demi pot de Sheba mousse veau !! Pas dans ma main , mais la secoupe dans ma main sur le lit  :Smile:   ::  là il se lave  :Smile:

----------


## mikita77

coucou,

Ayant accompagné Catrina pour Gyzmo, j'ai pu voir cette petit boule d'amour en vrai et dans son environnement.
Effectivement je l'ai trouvé petit (pas maigre hein, petit) et tout choupinou , mais j'ai un bb tigre à la maison 
Il galopait partout quand on l'a ramené de la clinique puis demandait des calins, il regardait catrina avec des yeux   ::  

j'ai aperçu Missy, mais elle a eu peur la pauvre

----------


## Nounoune

Merci mikita77 pour l'aide que vous avez apportée à Catrina. En plus de ceux qui la soutiennent financièrement, elle avait besoin d'aide pour les trajets  :: 
Je lis une autre bonne nouvelle : beaucoup moins de mimiques de la part de Gizmo, ce qui veut dire sûrement beaucoup moins de souffrance.
Le chemin est long pour que Gizmo ne souffre plus et puisse manger et vivre normalement. Il a été semé d'embûches et de fausses directions. Mais on progresse.
On pense aussi à Baloo et Missi qui auraient aussi besoin d'être trappés et de voir un véto. Je regrette d'être si loin et de ne pouvoir vous aider plus sur le terrain.

*catrina a mis dans sa signature le lien de la cagnotte en cours. N'hésitez pas à la diffuser à tous vos contacts. Si certains préfèrent envoyer un petits colis de nourriture pour les minous, Catherine est aussi preneuse. Merci pour elle, pour eux.*

----------


## catrina

Il est 15h , je suis une loque donc dans le noir , le repos s'impose .. Gizmo ::  le prédateur  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

Petit passage pour tenir informé les tatas et tonton de coeurs de Gizmo :

J'ai eu le Dr en ligne , Gizmo  ::  est négatif au virus de l'herpès  :Smile:   :: . Il souhaite le revoir je lui ai dis que je ne pouvais pas. Je lui ai décrit l'état de Gizmo  ::  et son comportement à savoir que suite à l'opération il a bien mangé du samedi au lundi compris et ensuite bcp moins, à 4h du matin les médicaments avec de la viande hachée dans ma main .. je lui ai dis qu'il ne s'arrache plus vraiment la gueule  :Smile:  par contre il fait plein de mimiques avec sa langue et dort bcp (il les faisait déjà avant en plus de s'étouffer )( enfin en journée quand je suis là il dort, et si je me lève , il vient attend que je m'assois pour s'allonger sur moi ..) , nous allons poursuivre le métacam pendant 5 à 7 jours et dès que je peux nous prenons rdv avec le vétérinaire de Gizmo et il se rendra disponible pour échanger avec la vétérinaire de Gizmo , mais il préférerait le voir . A voir pour le futur traitement .

Pour l'instant , je n'ai pas de date de rdv .. j'appellerai lundi 

Voilà les tatas, j'ai envoyé un texto à Mikita suite à mon échange avec le vétérinaire et je me suis dis , ses Tatas aussi voudront certainement savoir.. je dois voir aussi pour faire la mise à jour des factures sur la cagnotte , je vois quand je peux : temps et matériel .. Oui je dois passer par l'ordinateur que je n'utilise plus trop depuis plusieurs mois .

 ::

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour au fan club gizmo moins de douleurs alors suis soulagée moi aussi chère catrina un grand coup de chapeau de ma part pour ton dévouement il faut persévérer tu n est pas seule malgré les distances nous sommes avec toi je te fais parvenir mon soutien très vite câlins à gizmo « le brave »  Et autres bêtes à poils  ::  ::  ::  bientôt bon courage fan patiline

----------


## catrina

Bonjour aux Fans de Petit Coeur Plein d'Amour,


Merci Patiline pour votre message. Désolée , j'ai du mal ces derniers temps , bien trop fatiguée et les grèves sont en train de m'achever à l'usure..

Pour Gizmo mon Petit Coeur au GRAND COEUR, c'est très aléatoire , il ne mange que dans ma main ou quand je reste avec l'assiette à ma hauteur, toujours dans ma main pour la viande hachée c comme un rituel pour lui car cette même viande je la mets dans une assiette il ne la mange pas!! Il m'avait déjà fait une phase de ce genre  :Frown:  .. c un coquin qui veut qu'on prenne soin de lui ou autre !??


Pas de grandes quantités et avec bcp de pots ouverts pour tester différentes saveurs qui seraient plus appétentes en plus de la viande hachée .

( les trois ont des goûts très changeant )

Il mange peu et plusieurs fois les jours ou je suis présente (les dimanches et lundis ) . Il mange surtout, si il sait que je me suis absentée pour nourrir les autres, d'ailleurs il miaule à tue tête , pas vraiment gérable le matin à 4h ( du coup au retour le soir, imaginer l'ambiance familiale  :Frown:  )

Petit Coeur à envie de jouer OUI OUI!! Le problème est qu'il veut que je participe , du coup son enthousiasme redescend quand il comprend que je n'ai pas le temps  :Frown:  .. mais il joue un peu  :Smile:  et rien que le fait d'avoir envie c bon signe  :Smile:  . Si un jour je parviens à vous mettre une vidéo vous comprendrez .. mais je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir compris , il faut passer par YouTube ?


Je pensais aller chez le veto lundi dernier et c'etait férié ..plusieurs jours, dans la semaine qui a précédé ou il ne me semblait pas au top .. Les satanés mimiques sont bien présentent , mouvements de langue dans tous les sens .. et une sorte de gêne dans la gorge , je ne peux pas vous dire pour la récurrence vu que je le vois surtout la nuit et qu'il faut bien que je dorme un peu .. à 3-4h le matin, je me suis mis dans le crâne que c'est comme ci , il avait la gorge sèche , ça n'a peut être rien à voir.. il a toujours à boire de l'eau et du lait , il ne boit jamais d'eau et le lait si non bu dans la foulée ou je le verse vous pouvez être sûr qu'il n'y touchera pas !!

Du coup, c'est tout juste si il ne doit pas me voir verser le lait frais .. et encore il vérifie lol !!!


Je n'arrive plus à suivre les frais, le mois n'est pas fini et les suivants ... à voir .. je pensais avoir une solution mais elle n'a pas comblée toutes les dépenses accumulées depuis notre rencontre, loin de là. .... Oui la cagnotte n'est pas à jour , puisqu'elle fait référence à ses deux premières hospitalisations en urgence en Novembre 2017 .. et depuis pour ceux qui ont suivi le post vous avez bien compris qu'il y a eu d'autres hospitalisations, d'autres opérations, des consultations , des soins ... les injections d'interféron pour rien, j'en ai bien peur puisqu'au final certaines dents et bcp bcp bcp de racines étaient encore presentent... J'AI FAIS BCP BCP BCP D'ERREURS en pensant bien faire ...ERREURS qui coûtent chères, c'est un fait et en plus il a certainement souffert et ça c'est le PIRE!!


Si des personnes veulent aider pour les factures qui m'ont mis dans la panade, mais plus important pour les consultations futures , si des personnes veulent nous aider en passant directement avec la veto (à voir, si c possible ).

Toute aide sera précieuse ..


J'ai le métacam que j'avais repris sur 5 à 7 jours supplémentaire, comme me l'avait preconiser le Dr. de Velizy si je ne le voyais avec bcp de mimiques .. là c'est stoppé depuis courant de semaine dernière et au pire si pas bien du tout j'ai un tout petit peu de Temgesic.

J'ai échangé avec le cabinet courant de semaine dernière quand je sollicitai le rdv pour lundi , le metacam ou le temgesic si je ne le vois pas bien du tout . ( c là que j'ai appris que lundi etait férié. . Oui je suis à l'ouest et comme je ne travaille pas le lundi, du coup j'avais zappé.) Ce passage ne dois pas être compréhensible.. c dingue , j'ai même du mal à formuler de simple phrases.


J'aimerais qu'il soit vu par la veto, voir si elle parvient facilement à échanger avec le Ponte qui l'a opéré, voir ce qu'ils pensent de la cicatrisation, de l'état de sa bouche et de sa gorge , et en fonction de ce qu'il en ressort après leurs consertations, la veto de Gizmo sera les yeux pour le Ponte ( mais chacun pourra dire ce qu'ils préconisent, j'espère qu'ils pourront échanger facilement ) : et ainsi savoir Quel est le traitement préconisé pour la suite . Je sens que ce passage n'est pas super compréhensible non plus  :Smile: 


Merci à Mikita qui nous avait fait parvenir 12 pots de almo nature poulet thon .. bah euh Gizmo n'en a pas voulu .. Missi et Baloo les ont mangé  :Smile:  ..


Baloo est souvent absent n'est pas là ce matin , il est affreusement maigre !!!.  :Frown:  Croc Blanc attaque Missi !! Et est là tous les jours à 4h quand j'ouvre la porte .. il entre du coup Missi qui était présente non loin dans la rue est partie en courant sans manger  :Frown: 


Si des personnes proche de Vaux le penil souhaite venir m'aider à les attraper pour que eux aussi aient une chance Baloo et Missi car Croc blanc bien qu'il passe sa vie ici à des maîtres !! .. une personne accepte de prendre soin d'eux mais ils faut les attraper et les emmener à Nogent chez le vétérinaire de la personne. Donc ça n'est pas gagné. .. et puis, comment dire.je ne sais pas si ça sera possible pour l'un comme pour l'autre mais si la dame vient à en prendre soin et ça dépendra de leur état de santé et bien , je ne suis pas sûre qu'ils apprécient la présence d'autres chats .. si vous avez une idée pour eux n'hésiter pas !!

Gizmo est sur moi et a des mimiques  :Frown:  hier en rentrant du travail bcp de sorte de bile au sol  :Frown:  
Je vais voir dans la journée comment il va . 

  Missi et Baloo hier en rentrant du travail..

 J'ai fais prendre l'air à Gizmo mon amour quelques minutes après il est resté au lit toute la journée semble t-il .. la fenêtre était ouverte la chaleur à du entrer .. bref un peu d'air à mes côtés en fin de journée ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal .. Surtout qu'il veut souvent sortir, mais chez moi il ne pourra pas .. appartement Four en été  et congélateur en hiver

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour Catherine, 

avez-vous pu faire une communication sur le site de la clinique du 8ème comme vous m'en aviez parlé ? Avez-vous pu, comme prévu, faire un recommandé au patron de cette clinique avec, en pièces jointes, le CR du ponte et les radios/photos des dents de Gyzmo ?

 Pour ma part, je suis revenue à ma précédente clinique, malheureusement très chère, mais où les vétos sont très compétents. Donc, vous avez le champ libre pour les attaquer.

Je me permets quand même de relativiser votre point : 

"Oui la cagnotte n'est pas à jour , puisqu'elle fait référence à ses deux premières hospitalisations en urgence en Novembre 2017 .. et depuis pour ceux qui ont suivi le post vous avez bien compris qu'il y a eu d'autres hospitalisations, d'autres opérations, des consultations , des soins ... les injections d'interféron pour rien, j'en ai bien peur puisqu'au final certaines dents et bcp bcp bcp de racines étaient encore presentent... J'AI FAIS BCP BCP BCP D'ERREURS en pensant bien faire ...ERREURS qui coûtent chères, c'est un fait et en plus il a certainement souffert et ça c'est le PIRE!!


"il y a eu d'autres hospitalisations, d'autres opérations, des consultations , des soins ..." : en novembre 2017, il n'y a pas eu d'opération, car le véto que vous avez consulté ne lui a retiré aucune dent. Il y a eu ensuite deux opérations / extractions dentaire.  
"Erreurs qui coûtent chères" : l'épisode à la Boétie ne vous a rien coûté puisque j'ai payé l'intégralité de la facture (outre l'extraction dentaire, il y avait la castration, le bilan sanguin complet (NF et biochimie), et les tests PCR FIV et Calicivirus).

'Les injections d'interféron pour rien" : elles ne sont certainement pas "pour rien", mais l'efficacité de l'interféron est réduite par la présence de quelques dents et de racines (et je vous l'avais dit dès que vous m'avez indiqué qu'il restait un bout de dent, c'est à dire à l'issue de la première injection d'interféron). Au cours des deux premières injections, vous n'en avez pas retiré le bénéfice maximal, c'est tout ce qu'on peut dire.  

"En plus il a certainement souffert et ça c'est le PIRE!!" : il est certain que Gizmo a eu deux opérations dentaires au lieu d'une si la chirurgienne de la Boétie avait fait son boulot. En même temps, il a très bien supporté les deux anesthésies, et la deuxième chirurgie a été bien plus légère que la première (puisque l'essentiel du boulot avait déjà été fait), et donc plus facile à supporter pour Gizmo. Certains de mes chats ont eu des extractions dentaires en deux temps par choix délibéré du véto.

Donc, au total, votre vision me parait indûment négative, même si cette clinique est certainement à fuir pour traiter des pathologies complexes, ou moins complexes (puisqu'une extraction dentaire n'a rien de particulièrement complexe). 

PS: A en juger par les avis Google sur cette clinique, le taux de satisfaction des clients est extrêmement élevé (un des plus élevés des cliniques parisiennes, voire le plus élevé pour autant que j'ai pu voir). Or, depuis fin février que j'y vais, c'est à dire en moins de trois mois, j'ai ou observer un certain nombre de dysfonctionnements, dont certains majeurs. Alors, soit je n'ai pas vraiment eu de chance, soit la communication est manipulée.

----------


## catrina

Marie-Hélène, je suis venue sur le site pour donner des nouvelles de Gizmo.

Il ne me semble pas avoir citer les frais sur Paris mais bien Toutes les erreurs que j'ai pu faire depuis Novembre dont déjà la première intervention dentaire dans le 77 quand jai re-créé le post pour Gizmo . J'étais déjà en galère . Si pour vous en quelques semaines le coup des injections d'interféron que je pense avoir mis sur le poste soit 240 euros 27 mars plus 214 le 10 avril , plus Velizy à 845 euros le 27 avril en quelques jours d'intervalle ça vous semble peu .. bah euh pour moi c'est Énorme . Je n'ai en aucun cas cité Paris .. d'ailleurs pour l'instant j'avais mis un avis sur Facebook sans retour que je sache . Et pas encore sur Google puisque justement nous avions échangé ensemble à ce sujet et que comme pour Paris ça n'est pas moi qui ai payé et en sachant que vos protégés étaient soignés chez eux j'attendais votre feu vert .. car en aucun cas je ne voulais que vous ayez des soucis avec eux .. Vous , le savez qu'ils n'ont jamais pris la peine de me recontacter depuis le 13 février, quand je leur disais que Gizmo n'allait pas fort .. finalement X semaines après je recois un mail du Dr . Qui me disait ok il faut commencer les injections et au final je fais faire les injections et j'apprends au fur et à mesure qu'il semble lui rester des dents .

Contrairement à ce que vous dites, le travail fait à Velizy était énorme et le plus précis possible puisqu'il fallait extraire casi toutes les racines surtout en bas et quelques dents . Je vous ai dis que pour moi , s'était un manque de respect vis à vis de Gizmo et de moi.. comment laisser petit coeur comme ça à s'arracher la gueule !! Et en plus , quand je les appelai là seul chose qu'on me disait c'était : "oui alors nous avons laissé vos messages, la chirurgienne me fait juste vous dire que non il ne reste plus de dents" .. et ensuite, j'ai les radios je les rappellent et on me dit quoi ..: "oui oui nous comprenons nous avons bien transmis vos messages au Dr et à la chirurgienne , nous n' y pouvons rien si ils ne vous recontacte pas .."


"Donc au final, votre vision me paraît indûment negative"

C'est bien votre phrase ?

Encore une fois sur mon précédent message je n'ai pas fait référence à l'épisode Paris . Mais personnellement je ne conseillerais en aucun cas ce lieu pour extractions dentaires ... et suivi !! Après je vous ai toujours dis : peut être ne prennent ils pas la peine de me répondre car ça n'est pas moi qui ai payé. . Mais vis à vis de leur "patient "et le suivi !!!

Pour moi quand on ne sait pas faire On ne fait pas !!! Surtout une intervention !! Pourquoi je suis venue sur le site pour demander de l'aide des conseils car dès le départ , je savais que je n'étais pas à la hauteur et que je n'y connaissais rien .. et j'ai en plus appris que comme pour nous tous les médecins ne se valent pas et bien les vétérinaires non plus !! Sauf que quand on y connaît Rien si en plus il faut se méfier des professionnels!! Comment faire, quand ça implique une Vie qui n'est pas la sienne !!

Après la seule fautive c moi car j'ai accepté de leur confier juste avec cette phrase : " si Gizmo etait mon chat je le ferais opérer de suite de l'extraction dentaire totale , et ce malgré le compte rendu de la précédente clinique ou il a été opéré , car l'état de sa bouche était peut être différent quand eux l'ont hospitalisé. "


Je ne comprends pas votre message Marie-Hélène.. Ais je mentionné Paris ? Ou ais je fais part de mes erreurs depuis Novembre ?
Marie-Helene, je ne reviens pas du tout sur votre aide!! Je ne m'y attendais tellement pas en plus. Gizmo et moi sommes parti sur Paris pour une nouvelle consultation , un autre avis .. et de là, avec cette simple phrase je leur ai confié Gizmo .. J'ai pris cette décision .. suite à tout ce qu'il a subi je ne suis pas fière .. sachez que quand Velizy m'a rappeler suite aux radios bien nettes et qu'il m'annonce qu'il faut à nouveau l'opérer Je me suis dis mais c dingue 3 opérations pour extraction dentaires, mon coeur avec moi tu ne t'en sortira pas .. je ne veux pas que tu souffres par ma faute .. et la colère est montée en moi .. bref j'en reste là. .


Pour Gizmo, le petit coeur ne s'arrache plus la gueule à y aller avec ses pattes . Par contre, il a des mimiques de langues  :Frown:  peut être encore des étouffements à cracher de la bile ( puisqu'hier en rentrant il y en avait dans la chambre ) .. une gêne dans la gorge, oui cette satanée maladie doit bien être localisée au fond de sa bouche .. peut être encore partout mais certainement plus au fond .

Il ne mange pas de grosse quantité. Il est toujours pot de colle plein d'amour avec moi . Voilà pour les nouvelles de Casanova .

----------


## Liolia

Salut Catrina,

Même si je n'interviens pas, je suis toujours le post de Gizmo, j'admire ta ténacité et ton amour pour lui, et j'admire aussi l''envie de vivre de ce loulou. Concrètement tu as combien à régler en tout? Je parle bien de ta poche, pas des factures préréglées pas de généreux et désintéressés donateurs sans qui rien ne serait possible, soulignons le. Fais nous aussi un budget en gros de ce que tu as besoin mensuellement pour nourrir et vermifuger tes chats SDF qu'on connaisse bien tes besoins. Je comprends ma grande qu'avec tout ce que tu as à porter ( chats malades ou en détresse, soucis de santés et problèmes familiaux ) tu n'aies pas d’énergie pour te lancer dans des procédures envers les vétos incompétents. Le plus important à l'heure actuelle c'est que tu prennes soin de toi, de Gizmo et de tes minous de la rue du mieux que tu peux. Courage!

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

[QUOTE=catrina;3097323]

Réponses dans votre texte 

Si pour vous en quelques semaines le coup des injections d'interféron que je pense avoir mis sur le poste soit 240 euros 27 mars plus 214 le 10 avril , plus Velizy à 845 euros le 27 avril en quelques jours d'intervalle ça vous semble peu .. bah euh pour moi c'est Énorme . 

****Je n'ai évidemment pas dit que ces montants étaient peu. Ce que j'ai dit, c'est que je démentais votre point selon lequel l'interféron était totalement inefficace avec des bouts de dent et racines restantes. C'est bien sûr à éviter, ce que je vous avais dit dès que vous m'aviez dit qu'il restait des bouts de dent. Avec des bouts de dent / racine, l'interféron est moins efficace mais on ne peut pas dire que ce soit inutile.    

Vous , le savez qu'ils n'ont jamais pris la peine de me recontacter depuis le 13 février, quand je leur disais que Gizmo n'allait pas fort .. finalement X semaines après je recois un mail du Dr . Qui me disait ok il faut commencer les injections et au final je fais faire les injections et j'apprends au fur et à mesure qu'il semble lui rester des dents .

****Moi non plus personne n'est revenu vers moi concernant Gizmo suite à mes multiples messages laissés par email ou aux assistantes. Ma dernière communication à l'assistante a été "cash" et s'est soldée par une demande d'entretien avec le patron pour parler de tout ça. Alors que pensez-vous de la réaction du patron quand je me suis pointée à la clinique? Il m'a EVITEE....      

Contrairement à ce que vous dites, le travail fait à Velizy était énorme et le plus précis possible puisqu'il fallait extraire casi toutes les racines surtout en bas et quelques dents . 

****Alors les deux boulots étaient énormes, car extraire des dents saines comme Gizmo avait n'est pas facile non plus. La chirurgienne l'a opéré pendant près de deux heures. Certes, elle n'a pas terminé le boulot, mais elle ne s'est pas tourné les pouces non plus. 

Je vous ai dis que pour moi , s'était un manque de respect vis à vis de Gizmo et de moi.. 

****Idem pour moi alors qu'ils ont continûment ignoré mes messages. Ce n'est pas un manque de respect, c'est être nul en gestion des conflits. 

quand je les appelai là seul chose qu'on me disait c'était : "oui alors nous avons laissé vos messages, la chirurgienne me fait juste vous dire que non il ne reste plus de dents" .. 

****C'est ce qu'ils croyaient. 

et ensuite, j'ai les radios je les rappellent et on me dit quoi ..: "oui oui nous comprenons nous avons bien transmis vos messages au Dr et à la chirurgienne , nous n' y pouvons rien si ils ne vous recontacte pas .."

****C'est aussi ce que m'ont dit les assistantes.


"Donc au final, votre vision me paraît indûment negative"

C'est bien votre phrase ? 

****Oui, c'est bien ma phrase, sur le coût de l'extraction dentaire à Paris puisqu'elle ne vous a rien coûté, sur l'inefficacité de l'interféron avec des bouts de dent et racines (je rappelle néanmoins qu'il faut éviter cette situation à tout prix car l'interféron est alors moins efficace) et sur les conséquences exclusivement négatives qui en ont résulté pour Gizmo. Pour me répéter, Gizmo a eu deux extractions dentaires au lieu d'une, ce qui n'était évidemment pas désirable mais n'est pas non plus une catastrophe.

"Je me suis dis mais c dingue 3 opérations pour extraction dentaires"

****Je n'avais pas fait attention à votre phrase ci-dessus mais moi je n'ai comptabilisé que 2 extractions dentaires, celle à Paris et celle par le ponte. C'est ce que j'ai retenu et c'est aussi ce qu'a compris la clinique parisienne. En tout cas ils n'ont pas eu trace d'une opération précédente ni sur papier ni in vivo.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonjour Catrina et Casanova -Gizmo , 
il y aura un petit don de 19 euros , au travers de la boutique de Doriant ..
qui suit , qui aide pour Catrina ?
Allez voir la boutique on se fait plaisir en aidant Gizmo et Catrina .
Il fait plaisir à voir ,le Casanova. On voit qu il va mieux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Catrina et Casanova -Gizmo , 
il y aura un petit don de 19 euros , au travers de la boutique de Doriant ..
qui suit , qui aide pour Catrina ?
Allez voir la boutique on se fait plaisir en aidant Gizmo et Catrina .
Il fait plaisir à voir ,le Casanova. On voit qu il va mieux

----------


## catrina

Bonjour les filles ,

Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit , Gizmo fait bcp de mimiques .. vraiment bcp et après Monsieur voulait boire OK , manger OK mais évidemment que dans ma main et après avoir sélectionné le pot qui lui convenait à 3h du mat !! C un filou coquin capricieux  ::  qui se joue de moi  ::  Mais impossible de lui en vouloir !! Je L' AIME Bcp TROP  ::  

Tout à l'heure ou demain j'essaies de revenir répondre . Mais là je viens faire un test de mise en ligne d'une petite vidéo , on va voir si ça fonctionne .. 

https://youtu.be/vW7kR0pLcXc



Sur la vidéo c notre Casanova cette nuit, euh après un début de nuit difficile , au final après il courait sur le lit .. et c seulement vers la fin quand il était presque au repos que j'ai pensé à tester une petite vidéo .. Je pense ne jamais vous l'avoir dit , Gizmo est Fan des fils et des Sacs Plastiques !! ( surtout les sacs poubelles en fait , et là j'imagine qu'il a du faire pas mal les poubelles mon petit coeur .. ::  ) mais bon aujourd'hui ça n'est plus que pour jouer .. ) . Aller je tente l'envoi .. sur la vidéo il ne bouge plus trop .. bah oui , moi je n'ai pas dormi mais lui il commence à fatiguer lol alors il est tant de lui faire ses câlins , laisser dormir Maman , non certainement pas .. la laisser sans crier aller nourrir les sdfs Missi et Baloo Non certainement pas .. 

Je crois que je suis son "serviteur "  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Superbe vidéo et Gizmo  :: 
Qu’il est gâté et il le sait ! 
Et une petite vidéo de ses mimiques ?

----------


## catrina

> Superbe vidéo et Gizmo :love:
> Quil est gâté et il le sait ! 
> Et une petite vidéo de ses mimiques ?


Quand ça se produit, je le caresse , lui parle en tentant de l'apaiser en espérant que ça passe au plus vite . La vidéo je n'y pense pas du tout .. Même là , dans sa phase jeu j'y ai penser in extrémiste alors en tant de crise pas du tout .. j vais essayer ..

Comment vous expliquer ? En fait, il sort sa langue de tous les côtés en l'éttirant bcp ( sa langue est grande , enfin je n'imaginais pas une langue de cette taille ) c certainement la taille normale mais les mouvements qu'il fait font que je la vois vraiment longue .. il secoue sa tête dans tous les sens tout en sortant sa langue dans tous les sens ou droit devant, il se fige à certain moments accroupi la plupart du temps ou assis, et recommence :( il peut aussi tousser comme pour tenter d'évacuer quelques choses ( ça n'est jamais une boule de poils qui sort , je dis ça car en faisant des recherches je me disais peut être que ... ) mais non lui c récurrent .. sans forcément manger non plus.. juste en avalant sa salive peut être (en mangeant aussi il a du mal et en plus d'être certainement capricieux le fait de manger alors que je tiens l'assiette ou que ce soit dans ma main, peut être que ça le rassure)il faut de la patience pour qu'il mange et " insister " l'assiette sous le nez jusqu'à qu'il tente une petite lechouille , suite à cette petite lechouille si tout va bien il poursuit, dans le cas contraire , je me dis qu'il doit apréhender la douleur alors j'attends en lui faisant des calins et quand je le sens plus serein alors je tente de lui donner un petit morceau d'aliment avec un morceau tout petit de Temgesic dedans.. je sais qu'il a faim parce qu'il miaule pour autant il va regarder l'assiette sentir et lever la tete pour me regarder .. je n'arrive pas à trouver les mots .. je ne sais pas si vous visualiser la description .


Je viens de prendre une vidéo courte je n'avais pas le tel a porté de main. je ne suis pas sûre qu'on voit bien et dans la foulée il le fait bcp de fois :( . La vidéo est en train de charger , c long meme de courte duree .. je l'ajoute dès que possible. Ces mimiques là sont softs !!


Je n'ai pas rdv demain pourtant je vais l'emmener au veto en espérant qu'il puisse nous recevoir et ausculter sa bouche .


https://youtu.be/N-GIMeeEEPU

----------


## monloulou

Ce serait bien de montrer la vidéo des mimiques au véto  :: 
A le voir j'ai l'impression qu'il a une gêne, un reflux ou un goût désagréable dans la bouche mais je ne suis pas véto hein. Mise à part ses caprices, manger dans votre main et en hauteur lui permet peut-être d'avaler plus facilement que dans la gamelle posée au sol ?

----------


## catrina

Oui pour la vidéo au vétérinaire, bien que je pense qu'elle l'a déjà vu faire ça et encore la vidéo est soft  :Frown:  .


Pour l'alimentation, il a déjà eu plusieurs phases de ce genre , la premiere fois , moi aussi j'avais pensé comme vous , peut être son assiette doit elle être en hauteur pour qu'il ai une autre posture qui peut être le gênerait moins .

Mais en fait , quand je lui tiens l'assiette il prend la même posture que si il était au sol.

En novembre, il avait du être hospitalisé et la vétérinaire m'avait dit que sa langue était gonflée .  :Frown: 


Gizmo ne voulait pas manger et je ne le sentais pas au top .. bcp trop de mimiques , j'ai tenu l'assiette un bon moment il a tenté et à très vite stoppé suite à une douleur certainement , du coup.. J'ai stoppé je lui ai fais des câlins et mis un bout de Temgesic dans un peu de pâté dans ma main .. il est parvenu à manger le morceau et quelques minutes après, j'ai posé l'assiette pour filmer un peu 2 videos :

https://youtu.be/8oUpxaj6Ms8

https://youtu.be/r1ObV9z6lp0

Aujourd'hui nous sommes dimanche, je suis présente et je n'ose même pas m'absenter , je peux prendre tout mon temps pour qu'il s'alimente dans la journée .. imaginez toute la semaine quand je ne peux rester avec lui ..  :Frown:

----------


## monloulou

ah oui les vidéos sont parlantes, c'est comme s'il avait une gêne ou douleur en déglutissant. Votre véto vous a t-il proposé d'aller voir par fibroscopie sachant que cela va engendrer des frais.
Du miam à dispo en votre absence, est-ce possible ?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,



monloulou c lié au calicivirus .


Je lui donne à manger entre 3h du mat et 4h ça peut être long .. Encore un peu avant 6h ( heure à laquelle je dois au plus tard partir prendre mon train ) je lui laisse une assiette mais il y a des jours ou il ne la mange pas, forcément ça devient moins appétent, avec le temps. (Et ,Est ce que ma présence joue ?? )

Donc il y a des jours ou il mange durant mon absence et d'autres ou il ne mange Rien. Jusqu'à mon retour le soir ..  :Frown:  horaires très aléatoires au plus tôt 19h 19h30 .


Même si ma mère ne peut pas le voir en peinture .. je sais qu'elle lui met une autre assiette mais il n'y touche pas , puisque je la vois à mon retour et je vois que ça n'est pas celle que j'ai laissé dans la chambre .


Ce matin j'ai eu le Dr. de Velizy au téléphone pour échanger sur son état et l'informer que nous allions en consultation à 10h30 avec ma veto de Gizmo . Nous sortons de la consultation pour l'instant sans ordonnance puisque lors du rdv il était occupé et je préfère qu'ils se concertent pour le suivi et l'ordonnance .


Pas besoin de vidéos , tous deux connaissent très bien les mouvements de bouche dûent à la douleur et à la gêne occasionnée par cette maladie ..

Sa bouche a bien cicatrisé apparemment, le devant de la bouche est beau, mais les parois et le fond sont rouges  :Frown:  à voir pour la suite , j'attends ..l'appel..pour l'ordonnance . Il est possible que ce soit du temgesic pour la douleur et pour l anti-inflammatoire je ne sais pas encore .


Gizmo a eu sa pipette pour vermifuge - puces et tiques.. (vu qu'il demande a sortir des fois ) peut être parce qu'il ne supporte pas la litière et aussi parce qu'il veut voir Missi ... mais je ne veux pas qu'il l'approche .. ( il est amoureux d'elle  :Smile:  , ou jaloux , j'sais pas trop ... de toutes façons Missi ne se laisserait pas approchée ..


J'ai demandé pour Missi et Baloo comment je peux faire.. pour au moins les vermifuger.. difficile en sachant que je peux maintenant caresser un peu Missi mais de là à ce qu'elle ne bouge pas le temps de lui mettre la pipette .. c autre chose .. idem pour Baloo .. le cachet il faudrait être sûr qu'ils l'ingèrent !!

J'ai décrit l'état de Baloo aux deux vétérinaires.. Baloo était un chat costaud .. aujourd'hui il est vraiment très maigre .. je suis presque sûre qu'il a des problèmes de bouche également .. fiv positif sûrement aussi .. comment a t-il pu maigrir autant !! Je lui met de l'argent colloïdal dans la gamelle .. Oui il mange , même avec difficulté il mange bcp plus que Gizmo .. ou Missi .. ..c un vrai vagabond (lui je n'ai pas réussi à l'attraper pour le faire castrer) il y a des jours où il ne vient pas  :Frown:  .. ce matin à 4h il était bien présent à manger une grosse assiette ( la grande assiette pas les petites de Gizmo ) de pâté et est reparti .. c Missi qui n'était pas présente ce matin .. peut être plus tard dans la journée . Normalement ils sont là entre 4h et 6h et le soir ils m'attendent à la porte .. Sauf si Croc Blanc est là. . Missi reste dans la rue ..  :Frown:  Croc Blanc était là comme bien souvent le matin .. Donc pas de Missi ..


Le post est dédié à Gizmo , pourtant si quelqu'un de Seine et Marne 77, proche Vaux le penil , lit ce post et peut m'aider pour trapper Missi et Baloo . Voir même les accueillir dans un foyer avec jardin sécurisé .. sans autre animaux , ou dans une pièce à part pour chacun d'entre eux , dans un premier temps . Surtout n'hésitez pas à vous manifester.


Liolia, Roukmoutt j'ai bien vu vos messages celui de Marie Helene aussi.


Liolia et Roukmoutt vous suivez l'histoire de Gizmo depuis le tout premier post ..

Le Total des factures est ÉNORME "oui juste pour un chat" jai déjà eu plusieurs fois ce commentaire (et pas de mon entourage!! Mon entourage ne se doute même pas du montant sinon crise cardiaque assurée ) donc si une personne envisage de me dire ça et bien sachez que pour moi ça n'est pas Juste pour un chat !! C UNE VIE , UN COEUR qui bat , des sentiments .. un AMOUR ! IL SE BAT , ses résultats sanguins sont bons même si il est Fiv + et atteint de Calicivirus, DONC OUI JE NE LE LÂCHERAI PAS , tant que je tiendrais debout .. et croyez moi il y a bcp de jours ou moi je flanche et pour lui ,entre autre, je me dis que je ne peux pas me permettre d'abandonner, de flancher , ils comptent sur moi .


Maintenant c vrai, avec cet argent quitte à m'être endetté, ( crédit revolving , plus indemnisation que j'avais pour faire les travaux chez moi suite sinistres, travaux non fait du coup, plus le 20 mai utilisation de la participation entreprise qui était destiné à payer mes impôts , bref à chaque fois que je pense avoir une solution pour respirer et bien de nouveaux frais viennent se greffer. J'aurais tellement aimé qu'il soit guéri , que Missi et Baloo aient également eu un suivi et des soins . Ça n'est pas encore le cas mais je ne désespère pas.. je serais ravie de voir ce post dans la rubrique " les sortis d'affaire " !!


Excepté, plusieurs consultations et médicaments .. je pense avoir mis à disposition les plus grosses factures .. Le Total est très important . Il n'y a qu'à voir les factures sur le post et sans faire référence à ce que Marie Helene à payer. ( montant très important aussi ).


Toute aide est la bienvenue. Quand on peut !! Je suis consciente que vous avez tous en charges bcp de petits coeurs à soigner et nourrir, alors je ne m'attends pas à un miracle .. les échanges avec bcp d'entres vous me touchent. Le soutien moral c'est SUPER important !!


Roukmoutt merci pour l'aide de part la boutique de Doriant , pas reçu pour l'instant mais je ne doute pas que ça arrivera  :Smile:  MERCI . Vous l'aviez déjà fait . Merci aussi à PATRICIA toujours de part la boutique de Doriant . Donc Merci à toi Doriant pour TOUT ce que tu fais ..( tes adoptions, ta boutique , les fabrications de niches et autre... chapeau bas !!


Patiline, je viens de recevoir votre chèque MERCI !! Punaise si j'avais su il aurait pu être à l'ordre du veto , pour aujourd'hui.MERCI 


Phi Aug, Merci je sais que Tous les mois, vous verser 20 euros sur la cagnotte Leetchi !! Je ne sais pas qui vous êtes , MERCI . Un parrain , une marraine ? Peut importe Juste MERCI .


Érik, Nounoune , Mikita .. vivie maritta. Phi aug . Je sais que vous avez TOUS contribué au 320 euros de la cagnotte (que je n'ai toujours pas mis à jour, qui est donc restée figé aux tous premiers soins qu'on a pu administrer à Gizmo quand il est passé sous mon nom de famille .)


Liolia, Merci pour votre message et je sais que vous êtes là depuis le tout début , et votre intervention a bcp contribué à la présence de Gizmo à mes côtés , je ne l'oubli pas!! Je sais aussi que vous aussi vous avez encore plus de protégés que moi !! Des sauvetages !!

Vous aussi vous devez avoir besoin d'aide pour l'alimentation .. bcp bcp de bouches à nourrir ! ! Sans compter les soins ..


Nous avons reçu un premier colis nourriture en oct 2017 de la part de L Ange Fargas ., peut être même deux à l'époque , je ne sais plus .. Merci bcp j'étais agréablement surprise .. je ne comprenais pas pourquoi cette personne voulait mon adresse, je ne savais pas si faire confiance!! Merci ANGE FARGAS .


Suite à l'intervention sur Paris en février Marie Helene aussi nous avait fait parvenir un colis .. un assortiment de bcp de pots pour voir ce que préférait Gizmo ..au final C plus Missi et Baloo qui en ont profité  :Smile:  oui Gizmo à cette époque restait bloqué sur la viande hachée ou sur de la terrine de thon .et encore maintenant certains jours , et d'autres jours ou il accepte les mousses.


Mikita le mois dernier, les 12 pots de Almo Nature pour nous aider, pots pour Gizmo et au final mangés surtout par les amours de Missi et Baloo . Gizmo en a mangé un peu . Ya des croquettes aussi, il n'y a que Missi qui en mange un peu . Ils ont des goûts très changeant.


Il y a quelques mois j'avais aussi reçu de l'espèce d'une personne qui souhaite rester anonyme. MERCI j'espère qu'elle se reconnaîtra .




Je suis sur mon téléphone ( pas grand de taille ), comme d'habitude je pense être parti dans tous les sens .. j'espère que le message reste compréhensible .


En rentrant de la consultation j'ai donné un petit bout de Temgesic à Gizmo avec miam miam depuis il roupille , j'ai envie de dormir et j'attends l'appel pour aller chercher l'ordonnance et filer à la pharmacie .. mes paupières sont lourdes .. dur dur ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci de votre long message Catrina , je vous lis toujours avec un grand plaisir ,vous avez fait énormément pour Gizmo ,et ses 2 copains bravo , vous êtes un ange pour eux ! Les commentaires des autres!! Rien ne vaut le regard de votre Gizmo  ,de Missi et Baloo ! Vous avez raison de demander de l aide pour les sécurisés ...bon courage à tous les 4 .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Missi et Baloo , c est bien toute cette nourriture , car eux sont à la rue ,cela leur donne des forces ! 
Reposez vous bien..

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour catrina « robin des chats » très heureuse de participer au soins de gizmo j ai vu les vidéos il a l air mieux ça fait plaisir de le voir manger ainsi même si n est pas facile tous les jours pour l adresse du véto je vous avoue que je préfère vous adresser mon aide directement ,à vous de voir pour faire au mieux je sais un peu « bizarre » de ma part mais aurez l impression « d engraisser » le veto je continue à suivre la saga gizmo et je vous souhaite bon courage et câlins à tous vos protégés à bientôt fan patiline ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou Gizmo , les news , comment va ta Mammie ?

----------


## catrina

Merci les tatas de prendre de nos nouvelles . Oui maman adoptive n'ai pas en grande forme ( physiquement et moralement ) et moi j'ai du retourner chez le vétérinaire le lundi qui a suivi le dernier message de ma maman, alors que le lundi qui précédait on y était déjà . Jsuis pas en grande forme, j'ai toujours des mimiques et des fois etouffement comme cette nuit et ma maman est triste à cause de l'ordonnance. . Au final , pas de traitement pour me soigner juste les médicaments qu'elle ne voulait plus me donner ... ceux qu'on me donnait depuis le début et qui ont créé bcp de polémiques sur le site .

Mais dès que je suis avec ma maman je suis heureux !! j'ai des crises mais je suis heureux, je veux jouer, je veux qu'elle me prenne dans ses bras et qu'elle reste à mes côtés et surtout qu'elle me donne toute son attention . bon ok je suis bcp trop attaché à elle, il paraît que ça porte un nom .. à tel point , que sans sa présence je ne mange pas et je ne bois pas .. oui elle est fatiguée mais j'ai besoin de savoir qu'elle m'aime et quand elle me tient l'assiette pour manger bah je suis rassuré alors je mange .. OK ça peut être long mais ça colle dans ma bouche , ma gorge .. et jsuis un chouya capricieux. Elle me dit qu'elle a bcp de mal à assurer et qu'il faut que je mange pour ma santé et parce qu'elle ne peut pas se permettre de gaspiller.. elle est inquiète , tous les mois sont difficiles, casi dès le début du mois ..

Je ne supporte pas qu'elle donne de l'attention aux autres même si je sais que eux aussi ont besoin de maman. J'essais de prendre sur moi, mais rien à faire si je sais qu'elle s'occupe des autres ,bah euh, je pleure très très très fort .. à me faire mal à la gorge .

Baloo il est vraiment très maigre.. Missi, ne vient plus le matin à 4h, uniquement le soir en fin de journée . moi je veux lui faire un câlin et un jour j'ai presque réussi, sans que maman voit que j'étais parvenu à sortir ... mais Missi (dont je suis secrètement amoureux) bah elle ne me laisse pas l'approcher . Mais j'ai réussi à renifler ses fesses  :Smile:  ..

Tout à l'heure maman est allée chercher Missi , car hier soir en rentrant du travail maman est tombée de sommeil. Missi était là et venait d'une rue bcp plus loin mais le temps que maman lui ramène à manger Missi n'était plus là  :Frown:  oui Croc Blanc est là. . Lui il a une maison mais il est toujours ici .. dès 4h du mat .. des nuits ou maman descend plus tôt il est déjà là. . Et veut absolument entrer .. Baloo était là hier matin et hier soir .. d'ailleurs à chaque fois il fait des cris de bébés comme si il parlait en plus pour chasser Croc Blanc mais rien ni fait .. du coup pour l'instant , il n'y a que moi qui ai mangé pour l'instant .. Même si je veux toute l'attention de ma maman , je ne veux pas qu'il arrive quelque chose à mes amis d'infortune ...


Si vous pouvez nous aider pour la litière et des boîtes Sheba pour moi et Missi et des sachets Félix ( mais pas tous ) pour Baloo qui malgré ses difficultés pour manger bah il veut plus les mousses... viande hachée aussi mais ça vous ne pouvez nous aider ..


Euh ma maman va prendre 2 - 3 jours de repos car si elle tombe elle ne voit pas qui pourrait s'occuper de nous .. Surtout de moi qui suis hyper attaché à elle . Enfin Missi ne se laisserait pas nourrir par des inconnus, un rien lui fait peur .. Baloo je ne sais pas si il accepterait d'être nourri par une autre personne, mais qui a 4h du matin quand il attend derrière la porte et le soir sous les thuyas. .?????


Maman vous prie d'accepter ses excuses pour ne pas être revenue sur le site .. elle n'a pas bcp de temps et le peu de temps qui lui reste elle essaie de nous le consacrer ..


Elle doit vider son téléphone car il bug bcp et essaie de vous mettre des vidéos ou photos dès que ça sera faisable.

Encore Merci les Tatas !!  :: 

J'espère que vos bébés se portent bien !! 

P.S : euh dans quelques semaines deviner quoi ? Ça sera mon anniversaire !! Et oui, j vais avoir 12 ans .. autant dire un Ado  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

On est bien contentes d avoir des nouvelles , reposez vous bien Catrina ...
pour les compagnons d infortune , c est vraiment désolant ..
Personne pour vous aider ? Dans le coin ?
Un beau dimanche ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Non Roukmoutt toujours personne, mais vu les horaires ou je les vois , c 'est d'autant plus compliqué .. en plus je ne sais pas si ils se laisseraient approcher et nourrir par une autre personne  ::  ils ont peur de mes parents .. et fuient au moindre bruit .. Baloo bcp moins que Missi .. Baloo est peut être identifié comme Gizmo l'était ..mais je ne suis jamais parvenue à le trapper il doit connaître la boîte de transport comme Gizmo .. et auj je ne vous cache pas que même si je parvenais à le trapper ( car bcp plus faible qu'avant ) et bien je ne pourrais pas assurer les frais  ::  .. c un petit coeur qui comme Missi vit dehors .. Missi de toujours je pense mais Baloo je n'en suis pas sûre car en hiver il veut rentrer et dort dedans quand mes parents ne le voient pas, il n'ai pas effrayé comme Missi peut l'être au moindre bruit d'un foyer et il n'a pas peur quand je ferme la porte . Missi elle j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises, elle se cache et hurle à la mort si la porte est fermée !! Je vous rassure Missi je suis parvenue une seule fois à la mettre dans une boîte de transport et elle est stérilisée !! Compliqué. . Ils ne doivent pas être tous jeunes mais eux aussi ils ont besoin qu'on prennent soins d'eux ! ! Et encore une fois je ne suis pas chez moi .. et je peux être hospitalisé à tout moment sur Paris .. bref bref ..

Ce matin Missi est venue mais pour le coup pas Baloo ( mais je ne suis pas sortie à 3-4h. . Je dormais  ::  .. et à 5h je m'occupais de Gizmo. 

Vidéo d'hier Baloo : 
Je rationne en mettant au fur et à mesure de ce qu'il arrive à manger sinon je gaspille de trop , donc il a mangé plus que ce que l'on voit sur la vidéo : 

https://youtu.be/SQ46t-288-U

Ensuite Gizmo le tombeur capricieux ( il est malade c'est certain mais il mange et joue et dodo câlins  ::   Ma petite crevette  ::  qui me prend pour son esclave  ::  : 

Oups , pas sûre que les vidéos passent ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/OuJecwZZcdc

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/1Xp035TnKFw

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/-j6NbDyyd7w

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pense que les vidéos sont passées mais à vérifier .

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> *Si vous pouvez nous aider pour la litière et des boîtes Sheba pour moi  et Missi et des sachets Félix ( mais pas tous ) pour Baloo qui malgré  ses difficultés pour manger bah il veut plus les mousses... viande  hachée aussi mais ça vous ne pouvez nous aider ..*


Peut-être noté (je n'ai pas lu les 29 pages) où vous les adresser

----------


## catrina

Si des personnes veulent et peuvent aider alors je donne l'adresse en mp. Il me semble que je l'ai donné à 5 personnes en tout depuis le tout premier post dont à Mikita qui est venue en personne pour m'aider à emmener Gizmo à Velizy .. d'ailleurs encore merci Mikita même si je sais que tu ne passes pas souvent sur le site . Bisous à ikki  ::  la terreur  :Big Grin:

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Mon coeur ne va pas bien  ::  c'est crise sur crise je suis perdue , impuissante .. J'ai le sentiment qu'il se bat par amour.. Il veut des câlins .. J'ai peur !!!! le 15 août il aura 12 ans . Que faire pour qu'il se rétablisse ??? 

Mon coeur Je T'AIME  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

On espere , qui peut aides Gizmo et Catrina ?
on pense a vous deux , de tout coeur .

----------


## Nounoune

On ne sait plus quoi vous conseiller  ::  
Faites au mieux en fonction de ce qu'ont pu vous dire les vétérinaires. Peut-être au moins lui donner un anti-douleur si les crises deviennent trop fréquentes ?
Est-ce qu'il mange ? quelle nourriture ?
Pensées pour vous 2.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Essayer de le gaver comme fees des chats l a fait pour Rouky , a voir sur le site les copains de Papynou , c est assez liquide ?

----------


## catrina

Gizmo ne va pas fort mais il mange un peu et surtout dort énormément .. il bave aussi mais pas tout le temps .. je ne sais pas si la chaleur joue sur son état de somnolence .. il semble épuisé. . Il a voulu sortir alors que je nourrissais Baloo hier et il m'a fait une sublime balafre sur le cou , Baloo c'est les Bras et Gizmo c le cou .. les Griffures faites par Baloo aux poignets bras ne sont jamais partie ça fait comme des cicatrises elles dates pourtant de plus d'un an .. un jour ou j'avais tenter de le mettre dans la boîte de transport. 

Jsuis inquiète, hier Missi n'était pas là j'ai tourné pour la trouver et rien .. ce matin avant de partir prendre mon train Idem j'ai fait plusieurs tours et rien  :Frown:  .. sûrement la présence de Croc blanc qui est là à 4h du mat  :Frown:  .. sa maîtresse m'avait dit qu'il sortait à 6h c entièrement faux !! Bref ... j'espère qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé. . Jsuis inquiète ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il se cache peut être ,a cause de la chaleur ..
avez vous lue le Post - Syndrome gingival pour Miel , cree par Liola ? 
Il y a des choses , qui peuvent vous interesser pour Gizmo 
Avec les canicules c est dur , dur ,courage a vous deux .

----------


## catrina

Missi était présente les jours les plus dur au niveau chaleur .. le matin je leur donne entre 4h et 5h30 donc à la fraîche .. j'espère qu'elle sera là ce soir ma petite 'sauvageonne'.

Non je n'ai pas vu le post dont vous parlé .. je lui donne du dermipred et oui encore pas du tout la dose .. je fais selon son état. . Par contre , l'intervalle de temps entre les prises réduis de plus en plus .. j'en suis à 1/2 cachet tous les deux jours . Je dois voir avec la veto qu'elle m'explique ara3000 .. mais vu que le cabinet va fermer tout le mois d'août ça va être compliqué ou voir ailleurs .. 

Le 15 août il aura 12 ans mon petit coeur capricieux  ::  on va voir comment il sera ce soir en rentrant .

Pour le mois d'août je vais prendre des jours de congés. . Si des personnes peuvent m'aider pour trapper Missi et Baloo qu'ils puissent sortir de la rue .. et avec le temps qui passe je suis persuadée que Gizmo ne supportera pas la vie en appartement Four en été et frigo en hiver ..

----------


## Nounoune

Je suis toujours heureuse d'avoir des nouvelles de Gizmo. 
Faites au mieux côté traitement, appuyée par le corps médical si vous pouvez. Vous connaissez bien Gizmo, ses réactions et êtes bien placée pour savoir comment il va.

Pour Missi et Ballo, peut-être faire un nouveau post ? J'ai peur que votre demande d'aide pour eux soit noyée dans les 29 pages du post de Gizmo et ne soit lue que par ceux qui vous suivent.

Bises à vous 2  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Merci Roukmoutt et Nounoune de ne pas avoir oublié le petit bout de chou. Merci aussi à phi aug .

Oui Nounoune je devrais faire un autre post dès que j'aurais plus de temps . Missi était là hier soir en rentrant enfin quand elle a entendu ma voiture ( elle est loin d'être silencieuse !! ). Ni Missi ni Baloo ce matin, mais mon coeur demandait tant d'attention que je suis sortie plus tard ..


Vous ne voyez pas mon petit coeur quand il souffre à s'étouffer , bouger sa bouche en tirant la langue de tous les côtés et à s'arracher la gueule . Et j'en passe .. d'ailleurs il tire très souvent la langue et pas qu'un peu . Bien sûr et dieu merci il a des instants heureux ou il semble apaisé ..

Aller des petites photos de petit coeur :


Ce matin, on peut penser de part cette photo que tout va bien ..lol et bien en fait il me boude car je dois stopper les massages ( ah oui je lui fais des massages du visage du cou ... et en fin de journée tout le corps ( quand je ne tombe pas de sommeil .).. il a eu du mal à accepter que je lui touche le visage et bien il en est accro dorénavant.. je me dis que peut être que ça apaise sa douleur .





  cette photo c'était il y a un mois je dirais

----------


## vivie maratta

Merci pour ces nouvelles et photos,que ce minou guérisse! !!!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu es ce que l amour rends beau ! ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Catrina, j espere que tout va bien ? Malgre la chaleur ! 
Vous devriez vraiment lire , le topic Miel...sur chat , c est Lolia , ca pourrait certainement aider Gizmo ..
Et faire un post pour Missi et Balo , c est une excellente idee de nounoune .

----------


## catrina

Le dimanche et le lundi je tombe de fatigue ... La canicule n'aide pas .. je fais au mieux .. des que je peux .. et pour Gizmo et pour Missi et Baloo .. mais qui , qui va se proposer de les accueillir ? Quand je vois toutes les demandes j'ai du mal à croire que quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider à les trapper et après quoi ? Oui oui je perds espoir .. Gizmo a bcp dormi hier je pense que la chaleur n'aide vraiment pas ..


J'ai échangé brièvement avec liolia par messenger . Je ne sais pas si vous faites référence aux traitements homéopathique à l'eau distillée ... Est ce bien cela ? Si tel est le cas, bien sûr que je connais , je l'ai fais plusieurs mois page 13 du post . J'ai toujours la version alcoolisée à préparer soit même, car l'autre version revenait trop cher et ne se concervait que 10 jours. . Il me faut du temps et il faudra que j'y aille avec la pipette .. chose qui est loin d'être une mince affaire pour moi en tout cas .. ici je sais que bcp d'entre vous maitriser les soins mais pas moi .. la plupart du temps je dois m'armer de patience et d'astuce .. mais les petits coeurs sont très malins  :Smile:  et c tant mieux car c'est grâce à leur malice qu'ils se depatouillent et sont en vie ..


Je ne remonte pas la pente au niveau financier . . Je fais comme je peux .. Tant pour la nourriture que pour tout ..

Pour l'anniversaire de Gizmo il a fait une liste avec mon aide, comme on peut faire une liste au père Noël .. à Noël il n'a rien eu .. enfin en objet .. car il a toujours eu mon Amour  :Smile:

----------


## Nounoune

> Pour l'anniversaire de Gizmo il a fait une liste avec mon aide, comme on peut faire une liste au père Noël .. à Noël il n'a rien eu .. enfin en objet .. car il a toujours eu mon Amour


Et du coup, qu'a-t-il mis dans sa liste ?  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Nounoune,


Ze veux :


- que ma maman reste avec moi tout le temps (24h/24 ) même si je dors .

- des câlins encore plus que maintenant .

- ma maman elle a coupé une sorte de gros lacet pour que je joue .. Oui , j'aime tout ce qui est "ficelle" , faut que je m'occupe quand elle n'est pas là ( pour ne pas stresser et déprimer ) .. alors peut être un tunnel .. enfin un jouet qui pourrait m'occuper ..

- ya un jouet en cercle avec une balle dedans .. j'sais pas si ça me plairait ..

Moi j'attaque le tapis de la salle de bains  :Smile:  je saute dessus je le frappe de toutes mes forces et je repars en courant et en sautant , ça fait sourire maman..  :Smile: 

- un Petit arbre à chat , ma maman elle a emprunté un tabouret  en hauteur pour voir .. ( mais c pas à elle, et les grands parents ils ne vont pas être content si ils voient ça .. )

- une fontaine à eau . ( ça c'est maman qui veut le mettre sur la liste car je ne bois pas d'eau .. )


Faut pas que ça fasse trop de bruit sinon ça me fait peur ..


- vermifuge qui fait tout . Pour que maman elle tente sur baloo et Missi ..

- collier anti puce . Même si elle a peur de me mettre ça quand je m'étouffe mais le dernier truc qu'ils m'ont fait cher le veto ça ne fonctionne plus pourtant ca ne fait pas 30 jours .. maman elle a plein de boutons de puces même sur le visage, et moi suite à ce qu'ils m'ont mis bah euh j'avais encore plus de mimiques mais je ne sais pas si c'est une coïncidence.. maman elle ne sait plus si le collier ou le vermifuge pipette) c maman qui a ramener des puces à s'occuper de Baloo et Missi bah oui c'est sûr ! ! L'an dernier elle a galeré avec tous les produits et ménage tous les jours ( ct à cause de moi mais là c pas à cause de moi , hein maman .. )

- À manger : moi et Baloo c'est des mousse Sheba . Missi c des Félix sachets . Baloo prend aussi des sachets Félix mais bcp de fois il ne mange pas les morceaux .


Ma maman elle me dit qu'elle ne peut pas tout prendre , elle m'a pris un tapis pour les griffes et de l'herbe à chat ( que j'approche même pas ).. elle est consciente qu'on ne peut pas trop l'aider du coup elle ne voulait pas mettre la liste ..


Voilà  :Smile:  , le 15 août j'vais avoir 12 ans et oui je suis fiv + et j'ai un calicivirus +++ , m'en fiche parce que j'ai une maman qui prend soin de MOI ET QUI M'AIME BCP BCP BCP ... :: 

Ma maman elle a essayé de mettre la vidéo de moi en train de jouer avec le gros lacet attaché au plumeau mais ça ne passe pas .


Ma maman, elle dit que c'est bizarre qu'elle ne connait pas l'âge de Missi ni de Baloo , pour moi elle le sait parce que c'est écrit sur l' Icad , mais elle a rencontré Missi le 15 août 2015 sous les thuyas des voisins avec des bébés ( peut être sa première portée à l'époque .. maman a mis très très très longtemps avant de réussir à l'attraper pour l'amener chez un docteur pour l'opérer entre temps Missi avait eu une autre portée  :Frown:  . )

Tout ça pour vous dire, que Maman veut me voler la vedette !!  :: Ça n'est pas Juste !!! Elle a décidé que le 15 août c'est l'anniversaire de nous 3 . .. ! !!


Punaise c'est pas juste, c mon anniversaire et je veux être le chouchou!!!



 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Nounoune,


Ze veux :


- que ma maman reste avec moi tout le temps (24h/24 ) même si je dors .

- des câlins encore plus que maintenant .

- ma maman elle a coupé une sorte de gros lacet pour que je joue .. Oui , j'aime tout ce qui est "ficelle" , faut que je m'occupe quand elle n'est pas là ( pour ne pas stresser et déprimer ) .. alors peut être un tunnel .. enfin un jouet qui pourrait m'occuper ..

- ya un jouet en cercle avec une balle dedans .. j'sais pas si ça me plairait ..

Moi j'attaque le tapis de la salle de bains  :Smile:  je saute dessus je le frappe de toutes mes forces et je repars en courant et en sautant , ça fait sourire maman..  :Smile: 

- un Petit arbre à chat , ma maman elle a emprunté un tabouret  en hauteur pour voir .. ( mais c pas à elle, et les grands parents ils ne vont pas être content si ils voient ça .. )

- une fontaine à eau . ( ça c'est maman qui veut le mettre sur la liste car je ne bois pas d'eau .. )


Faut pas que ça fasse trop de bruit sinon ça me fait peur ..


- vermifuge qui fait tout . Pour que maman elle tente sur baloo et Missi ..

- collier anti puce . Même si elle a peur de me mettre ça quand je m'étouffe mais le dernier truc qu'ils m'ont fait cher le veto ça ne fonctionne plus pourtant ca ne fait pas 30 jours .. maman elle a plein de boutons de puces même sur le visage, et moi suite à ce qu'ils m'ont mis bah euh j'avais encore plus de mimiques mais je ne sais pas si c'est une coïncidence.. maman elle ne sait plus si le collier ou le vermifuge pipette) c maman qui a ramener des puces à s'occuper de Baloo et Missi bah oui c'est sûr ! ! L'an dernier elle a galeré avec tous les produits et ménage tous les jours ( ct à cause de moi mais là c pas à cause de moi , hein maman .. )

- À manger : moi et Baloo c'est des mousse Sheba . Missi c des Félix sachets . Baloo prend aussi des sachets Félix mais bcp de fois il ne mange pas les morceaux .


Ma maman elle me dit qu'elle ne peut pas tout prendre , elle m'a pris un tapis pour les griffes et de l'herbe à chat ( que j'approche même pas ).. elle est consciente qu'on ne peut pas trop l'aider du coup elle ne voulait pas mettre la liste ..


Voilà  :Smile:  , le 15 août j'vais avoir 12 ans et oui je suis fiv + et j'ai un calicivirus +++ , m'en fiche parce que j'ai une maman qui prend soin de MOI ET QUI M'AIME BCP BCP BCP ... :: 

Ma maman elle a essayé de mettre la vidéo de moi en train de jouer avec le gros lacet attaché au plumeau mais ça ne passe pas .


Ma maman, elle dit que c'est bizarre qu'elle ne connait pas l'âge de Missi ni de Baloo , pour moi elle le sait parce que c'est écrit sur l' Icad , mais elle a rencontré Missi le 15 août 2015 sous les thuyas des voisins avec des bébés ( peut être sa première portée à l'époque .. maman a mis très très très longtemps avant de réussir à l'attraper pour l'amener chez un docteur pour l'opérer entre temps Missi avait eu une autre portée  :Frown:  . )

Tout ça pour vous dire, que Maman veut me voler la vedette !!  :: Ça n'est pas Juste !!! Elle a décidé que le 15 août c'est l'anniversaire de nous 3 . .. ! !!


Punaise c'est pas juste, c mon anniversaire et je veux être le chouchou!!!



 ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonjour Catrina , c est tout un joli programme ! Pleins de désir à combler ....
le topic c est  Syndrome gingival pour Miel, calcivirus Totoro - dans chat- 
il y a plusieurs échanges , très intéressant .
Un bon dimanche avec toute votre petite troupe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Catrina , c est tout un joli programme ! Pleins de désir à combler ....
le topic c est  Syndrome gingival pour Miel, calcivirus Totoro - dans chat- 
il y a plusieurs échanges , très intéressant .
Un bon dimanche avec toute votre petite troupe

----------


## catrina

Baloo tellement triste et épuisé  :Frown:   le seul copain de Missi , le seul dont elle n'a pas peur .. son copain son protecteur .. elle sait qu'il est malade donc ne s'approche pas trop pres de lui  :Frown:   .. 

 Missi c'est la première fois que je parviens à prendre une photo d'elle de face ( une mais pas deux ) . Gizmo en est amoureux  ::  

Ils ont besoin d'un foyer avec jardin sécurisé et bcp d'amour même si Missi reste très très craintive .. Baloo aussi mais lui j'ai vraiment le sentiment qu'il connaît l'homme .. pas forcément en bien .

----------


## bouletosse

Excusez moi Catrina,  Jessaye de suivre votre post ..mais Il a quoi Baloo ?

----------


## catrina

Je ne sais pas, il a bcp maigri .. je ne suis jamais parvenue à l'amener chez le vétérinaire et avec l'arrivée de Gizmo et tous les frais et bien ...


Il est de la rue comme Missi mais lui était costaud, vraiment costaud quand j'avais tenté de le mettre dans la caisse de transport sans vouloir me faire mal, plus pour s'enfuir ( de la proximité de la caisse ) et bien mes bras s'en souviennent encore à la base je voulais l'amener pour au moins le faire stériliser mais là il est maigre il mange avec difficulté mais il mange .. il a certainement des problèmes de bouches ( comme Gizmo sûrement ( je lui donne un peu d'argent colloïdal ) , en plus c yeux ils se révulsent ( pas sûre que ce soit le terme ), il a peut être des verres .. aujourd'hui je le vois moins "creusé" du ventre , à défaut de l'avoir amener, j'ai montré des photos et décris aux vétérinaires mais ça peut être "bcp de choses... "


J'aurais besoin d'aide pour le trapper, qu'il soit sous association.. et qu'il ai enfin un bilan ( mais je vois toutes les misères à sauver tant par les particuliers que par toutes les associations qui ne peuvent pousser les mûrs ).. avant de le prenommer Baloo quand je le voyais, du fait que j'étais surprise que Missi se laisse approcher : je l'avais prénommé Copain Bouba ... un coup Bouba et un coup Baloo .. je ne sais pas si il est identifié j'avais mis sa fiche chez les vetos et avait regardé sur pet alert ..une affiche chez un veto m'a fait penser à lui l'an dernier mais non la veto m'avait dit alors celui sur l'affiche est castré. . Je venais les nourrir lui et Missi quand j'ai fais la rencontre de Gizmo. Oui difficile de suivre le post qui à la base était dédié à Gizmo ..


Je suis en congés, je vais faire mon possible pour l'habituer positivement à la caisse de transport , mais j'aurais besoin d'aide ..pour qu'il soit entre de bonnes mains . Il vient de partir, il est présent normalement le matin entre 3h et 6h et normalement le soir et les jours de pluie mais c très aléatoires car ce matin il n'était pas présent .. mes parents ( chez qui nous sommes les chats et moi) sont absents pour les deux semaines à venir .. alors si des personnes peuvent nous aider .. autre difficulté, je ne peux pas trop conduire, et les cabinets vétérinaires les plus proches sont fermés .. J'ai cru voir sur internet qu'il y avait une nouvelle clinique en haut de melun ou vaux le penil mais je dois vérifier tout ça ..


Je vais contacter la spa pour voir si une personne peut venir avec l'appareil pour voir si il est identifié. Voire même leur demander si il peut être vu par l'un de leur vétérinaire ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ce sont les copains de Gizmo , ils font partis de la famille Gizmo .
Bonne chance , pour ces 15 jours, on croise les papattes . ::

----------


## bouletosse

Ok 
Tenez moi au courant pour Baloo (si vous le souhaitez) 
Je participerai au frais veto

----------


## catrina

https://youtu.be/WR7Ujtq0034 Baloo qui se cache  ::   .. il a dormi dedans cette nuit .. mais à voulu sortir à 5h ..  :Frown:  Même avec la nourriture dans la caisse de transport ça n'est pas encore ça. . ..

Merci Bouletosse. .oui il faut qu'il soit vu et soigné , il lui faut un foyer accueillant et plein d'amour avec un jardin sécurisé. Lui aussi à besoin d'amour !! 

Merci à Nounoune.. nous venons de réceptionné un colis ..  ::   c'est moi qui l'ai mis dessus .. il a vu la chose  ::   ::  a essayé d'entrer en bas la moitié du corps et est ressorti aussitôt. . Euh c'est moi qui l'ai mis dessus lol il est de suite redescendu pour s'allonger sur moi   :: .. j vais voir si je peux poser un oreiller dessus ( si ça tient il dormira dessus en regardant dehors, mais là c vrai que c petit . Pour autant Merci Bcp !!  ::  

Merci merci merci Bcp Tata Nounoune !! Ya aussi les 2 Félix pour Missi et le 3 pipettes frontline.. ( je faisais la pipette chez le veto qui fait tout , car l'an dernier Frontline n'avait pas fonctionné. . J'vais essayer sur Baloo aussi ce soir si il vient . J'espère y arriver !!

Phi Aug, je n'ai plus trop de ticket resto ( ça part très vite avec la nourriture chat , je sais intermarché, il y a moins cher mais je peux payer avec les tickets, et puis les mousses Sheba c le même prix à Leclerc donc au final .. ) alors j'vais prendre de la nourriture, les mousses Sheba. Merci pour l'anniversaire des petits coeurs ..  ::  

Merci du fond du coeur  ::   ::

----------


## Patiline

Hello catrina patiline de retour pépé gizmo tient le coup j ai aussi été inquiéte pour mon vieux titi mais 19 ans plus tard il a passé le’ cap de la canicule « super titi « » je suis toujours là saga gizmo d un peu plus loin mais présente quand même je vous ferais parvenir ma participation très bientôt bon courage à vous câlins à gizmo et autres matous bonjour à tous on continue le soutien bises ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Je suis en congés, et toujours épuisée les journées je dors bcp et Gizmo aussi .. il a toujours ces mimiques  :Frown:  et des jours et nuits ses sortes d'étouffements ( pas tous les jours mais souvent quand même pour ses ettouffements ) , il boit peu je trouve .. et uniquement du lait .. par contre il mange dans la journée à plusieurs reprises !! Ça signifie que quand je ne suis pas présente il a faim et ne mange pas !! ??  :Frown: 

Je pense que Gizmo vivait dans une maison avec un accès à l'extérieur, car il demande à sortir  :Frown:  ( ça me rend triste car moi je vis normalement en appartement !! Sans jardin et au 4 ème étage .. ) Gizmo ne supportera pas ..

Je dois forcément être à ses côtés quand il sort, car Croc blanc ( qui appartient à une dame plusieurs rue plus bas ..il est là jour et nuit .. et les autres chats en ont très peur .. ( bcp de bagarres la nuit ,il miaule me parle bcp veut entrer mais il doit être dominant ( contrairement à ce que m'avait dit sa maîtresse à l'époque quand j'ai su qu'il appartenait à quelqu'un ) puisqu'il attaque Missi et Baloo  :Frown:  un jour je suis partie deux minutes préparer une gamelle et il allait attaquer Gizmo, Croc Blanc était entré !!! Sa maîtresse m'avait dit qu'il sortait à 5h j'avais déjà dit que ça n'était pas possible puisque dès 3h du mat il était là preuve à l'appui .. bref et bien là que je suis présente à tenter de trapper Baloo et je vous certifie que Croc Blanc est là presque tout le temps !! Enfin je peux le voir à 3h du mat comme à 23h à me demander à manger .. ça n'aide vraiment pas !! Bref ..


J'aurais une question, j'ai vraiment besoin de conseils . Gizmo ne mange que des mousses, je sais qu'un chat mange plusieurs fois par jours . Les sdf Missi et Baloo ( même si baloo mange surtout les sauces plus que les morceaux ) les deux mangent bcp de sachets matin et soir plus des Croquettes pour Missi . En clair grosses quantités matin et Grosses quantités soir ( quand ils sont là matin et soir .. voir là dans la journée quand ils m'entendent et que Croc Blanc s'est absenté ..


La question : comment je peux faire pour que Gizmo puisse manger plusieurs fois par jour quand il est seul ( il ne mange pas de croquettes même les toutes petites , oh il essai pour faire comme Missi mais non il va peut être parvenir à en gober 2-3 toute petite mais pas plus ) ? Il mange un peu à 2h du mat , un peu à 4h , un peu à 8h des fois encore entre 12 et 13 h et dans l'après midi dès qu'il me voit donner à Baloo il demande aussi .. Même si ce sont de petites quantités .. comment faire puisque se sont des mousses et que si je laisse une assiette ça sèche et ça n'est plus appétissant du tout . .


Je me dis que quand je ne suis pas là, il a faim .. des fois il mange l'assiette que je lui laisse ( sûrement sèche ) et d'autres jours ( quand ça ne va pas) je rentre le soir et il n'a pas mangé ce que je lui avais laissé. . Après peut être qu'il n'a pas mangé parce que forcément c'est sec et pas appétissant du tout .. du coup j'ai mis de l'eau dans une mousse pour voir si dans la journée ( ou la nuit ) il mange seul .. et bien non .. je dois jeter et lui donner de petites rations selon ses envies ( je ne vous cache pas et ça j'avais déjà fait le constat que quand il voit manger les autres c comme si il voulait faire pareil !! ) comment vous expliquer .. c comme si il voulait faire le costaud qui va bien .. il me fait penser à mon père ( qui a été hospitalisé, gravement malade, il était vraiment pas bien à ne plus pouvoir bouger et être sous respirateur .. et bien quand j'étais avec lui à l'hôpital il pouvait être très mal couché et si l'un de ses frères venait le visiter, d'un coup il voulait s'assoir et faisait comme ci tout allait bien !! Je vous jure qu'il faut le voir pour le croire .. bon mes oncles et tantes n'étaient pas dupe un instant mais pour autant il voulait faire le fort ... et bien Gizmo me fait bcp penser à mon père quand il voit Missi et Baloo ..


Si vous avez des astuces, n'hésiter pas !!

Tant pour la nourriture ( pour qu'elle reste appétissante ) que pour qu'il boive .. le lait si il ne me voit pas lui mettre dans la gamelle et bien il ne boit pas .. il me parle je lave la gamelle change le lait et j'en verse .. il faut qu'il me voit verser le lait pour le boire !! En clair j'en jete bcp ..


Je suis obligée de lui donner du lait sans lactose .. car sinon il ne boit pas du tout !! Ça aussi si vous avez des trucs et astuces .. J'ai mis plusieurs gamelles d'eau fraîche un peu partout .. ça n'y change rien ..


Patiline, durant les jours de grande chaleur je lui passe un gant humide sur tout le corps .. et vous vous faites comment pour Titi ?


Roukmoutt la puce qui n'allait pas fort à t-elle reprit des forces ?


J'ai aussi d'autres chats à aller nourrir car leurs parents sont partis en vacances du coup, mes jours de congés sont dédiés aux chats .. pour le coup je me rend compte que je me suis vraiment mise à l'écart des ' gens ' être humains, au profit d'autres êtres vivants plein d'amour .. mon entourage me le disait , je m'en rendait plus ou moins compte ..mais là c'est flagrant .. le plus bizarre c'est que ces mêmes personnes que j'aide durant leur absence à nourrir et câliner leur bébé .. et bien ces même personnes me prennent pour une folle par rapport aux animaux.. je ne vous cache pas, qu'il y a des jours ou je me sens vraiment seule .. vous devez être plusieurs sur ce site à ressentir ça aussi ?


Courage à vous tous et Bisous à tous les petits coeurs . ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Catrina, la pâtée en soi hydrate déja, ce qui peut expliquer que Gizmo ne boive pas beaucoup, à ton goût.
Peux tu essayer de l'eau Mont roucous, elle est moins chargée en minéraux, et elle est très douce, mes chats en boivent beaucoup, il faut dire que chez moi, il fait chaud.

Pour ce qui est de préserver la fraîcheur de sa pâtée sur la journée, alors, là,je ne vois pas... 
Des pâtés mais en associant dans une assiette à part du poisson maigre cuit à l'eau, pour varier ses menus et son appétence, peut-être? Ainsi, il passerait d'un plat à un autre sans que la nourriture ne sèche et puis s'il est rassasié, il est rassasié!
Gizmo est chou!
D'autres idées?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Oui il est chou le choupynet  :: ! ! Capricieux mais tellement adorable !! C un filou, je sais qu'il s'ennui qu'il a besoin de prendre l'air ( je suis obligée de rester non loin ) et quand je le vois s'allonger par terre et tirer la langue ( il l'a tire très souvent  :Frown:  bref je lui dis on rentre il me voit l'approcher et il se lève et se couche un peu plus loin et quand je le prend il veut "s'échapper ". lol un vagabond !! ) Je l'imagine en train de me dire : "Non maman jveux pas rentrer !! " une fois dedans il redevient le Gizmo que je connais ..

Hier en s'allongeant sur mes genoux , il m'a prit le poignet avec les deux pattes et serrait ma main tout contre son visage comme un oreiller , une au dessus et l'autre par dessous, les pattes arrondient et les griffes pour bien me serrer : Non non, il ne jouait pas à prendre ma main pour une proie, il me serrait fort juste pour se servir de ma main comme oreiller !! Ct trop chou !!


J'vais aller chercher l'eau dont vous parlez pour tester . Baloo et Missi ne boivent pas non plus !! Ils mangent des sachets et des mousses donc oui c humide ... Enfin Baloo c'est comme Gizmo à savoir du lait lait .. Sauf que le lait pour Baloo doit être à température ambiante par contre pour Gizmo le lait doit être froid ( sorti du frigo ).


Je leur donne du poisson et de la viande hachée .. un coup ils mangent un autre non . Enfin pour le poisson ça sèche aussi, la viande hachée dans ma main pour Gizmo ça marche presque à tous les coups ( quand il ne peut pas alors qu'il n'a rien mangé, je me dis :"olala, là ça va pas du tout !"), pour les 3 coeurs, la viande hachée ça part de suite par contre pas forcément pour le poisson .

Gizmo a eu une phase Mousse Gold avec ou sans jaune d'oeuf .. après il a voulu des Almo thon poulet, ( enfin ya eu plusieurs tests de différentes pâtées- ou émincés ) finalement plus rien ..  :Frown:  le thon il n'en veut pas plus que ça non plus pourtant il aimait bcp les almo thon-poulet ( il aime peut être encore mais j'en ai pas ) un jour , désespérée de tout jeté aucune des gamelles ne l'intéressait , j'ai testé de la rillette au thon ... et il a aimé, il ne mangeait que ça , ne voulait aucune autre assiette .. Et puis du jour au lendemain fini ( idem peut être qu'aujourd'hui il en voudrait à nouveau) les A/D il n'en a jamais voulu . Donc là depuis un certain temps déjà ce sont les mousses Sheba et le petit pot au saumon il n'en mange quasi pas ..


Baloo est un amour de chat!! Il fait les mêmes mimiques que Gizmo et à bcp de mal à se nourrir !! Une nouvelle semaine est passée, et l'autre bien entamée . Help!! Il a besoin de soins , je ne pourrais pas du tout assurer !! Je ne fais pas uniquement référence au niveau financier ou de toutes façons je ne peux plus rien faire !! Je ne suis pas chez moi et il a besoin d'un vrai foyer avec jardin ou il aura toute l'attention qu'il mérite !!

Aujourd'hui, nous subissons les grosses chaleurs et d'ici quelques mois ça sera de nouveau le froid .. Baloo est un vagabond ( j'entends par petit vagabond, un petit coeur qui aime sortir ), pourtant il ne supporte pas du tout la pluie ni le froid.

Nouvel échec hier pour la caisse de transport .. auj, je n'essaierai pas car je ne peux pas du tout conduire  .. Sauf si quelqu'un peu m'aider à l'amener.. au moins voir si il est identifié ( bien que si c'est comme pour Gizmo .. à quoi bon ..bref ) apparemment la propriétaire de Croc Blanc disait connaître Baloo ( pas en bien .. elle a une dent contre un chat gris .. je lui avais fait parvenir les photos de Baloo pour voir si elle le connaissait et de suite selon elle, le méchant gris était Baloo !! Baloo n'est pas du tout gris mais tigré!!! ) et selon elle il appartient à quelqu'un ... en même temps ça fait un moment que je les nourrit lui et Missi donc ce quelqu'un c'est peut être moi ..


Malgré le fait que je sois de repos , je n'ai pas fait de post pour Baloo .. que dire de plus ? Il lui faut un foyer chaleureux avec un jardin sécurisé et si possible une personne qui puisse passer du temps avec lui au moins dans un premier temps le temps qu'il comprenne que cette personne lui veut du bien et qu'il ait confiance.. il avait eu une grosse plaie sur le corps , il a l'air d'être remis à ce niveau là mais il a besoin de soins au niveau de la bouche .. peut être un simple détartrage et peut être que les dents pourries tomberont d'elles même..si seulement ,... il faut y croire ..


Missi la belle Missi très très craintive , toi aussi tu as besoin d'un foyer mais tu as besoin d'une très grande liberté. ..tu n'es pas craintive uniquement avec l'homme tu l'es également avec tes congénères ..

Je l'ai fais entrer , j'ai fermé la porte et rien à faire elle a bien trop peur .. elle s'est approchée de Gizmo et s'est frottée à lui comme pour lui demander de l'aide pour ouvrir la porte ( Gizmo veut souvent aller vers elle mais normalement elle ne se laisse pas approcher !! Là c'est elle qui est allée vers lui !! ).. une angoisse monte en elle dès que la porte est fermée et même si elle ne l'est pas, elle surveille tout le temps que cette dernière ne soit pas fermée . Toujours sur ses gardes .. , le moindre bruit , un geste qui peut lui sembler brusque, la présence de Croc Blanc ... elle part aussitôt. .

Bon courage et bonne journée à vous tous ..

----------


## catrina

Baloo le coeur tendre cherche un foyer plein d'amour  ::  il a des problèmes de bouche  ::   J'espère qu'il n'a pas le Calicivirus mais ...






Gizmo dit " Mon Coeur" ou "Mon Bébé. ". Ne va pas fort .. toujours pareil  :Frown:  

 vous voyez quoi sur cette photo de bouche douloureuse ?

 Il y a bcp d'instants flippants et d'autres heureusement ou il semble aller bien, le petit canaillou  :: 

Il s'est très vite habitué à ma présence jour et nuit ... la reprise va être d'autant plus dure !! Il ne va pas comprendre que je ne sois pas à ses côtés .. 

Missi a manger tard vers 8h30 .. la nuit même si elle vient et se cache , elle ne s'approche pas car Croc blanc a élu domicile .. Baloo lui était resté dedans .. et comme il pleut .. il est encore présent , il n'est pas parti vagabonder ..

----------


## catrina

Passer l'aspirateur , lancer la machine à laver le linge ..  ::  j'ose pas les déranger et Baloo a l'air si paisible  ::  j'vais attendre qu'ils se réveillent , je ne veux pas qu'ils prennent peur  ::  

Des petits bébés .. je me demande quel âge a Baloo ..

Manque Missi  :: .. si seulement elle acceptait de rester dedans .. au lieu de lutter chaque jour pour  rester en vie , sans repis toujours sur ses gardes ..

----------


## catrina

::   Mon coeur ne va pas bien  ::   il est tout penot ne cesse de baver crache énormément de bave . Il n'arrive plus à s'alimenter , s'arrache la gueule à sang  :Frown:  .. nous avons contacter plusieurs vétérinaires sans réponse .. nous sommes chez un vétérinaire à Melun et attendons dans la salle d'attente .. je ne sais plus quoi faire perdue les larmes aux yeux .. et je ne connais pas du tout les vétérinaires de ce cabinet .. et le travail qui ne cesse de m'appeler ... punaise j'ai envie de leur dire M.... !!

----------


## catrina

mon coeur qui tire la langue sans cesse  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment va gizmo ? 
Et vous ça va ?

----------


## catrina

Il ne mange et ne boit que très très très peu ... toute sa bouche est enflammée  ::  il a eu une injection mardi mais pour autant même si il bave moins , il peine à manger et boire .. je n'ai pas réussi à lui donner le propolis. . Il faut pourtant que j'y arrive avant de partir .. J'ai très peur pour lui .. cette nuit il n'a pas dormi et donc moi non plus .. mais plus par "exitation" la bougeotte et câlins. ..demande d'attention  .. je pensais qu'il allait manger mais pas plus que ça .. vraiment très peu .. il ne mange plus les mousses veut la gelée des sachets ... ne veut pas la pâté a/d non plus ..

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ohlala!Catrina, je sens toute votre détresse, je compatis!...
Est ce que cela peut aider Gizmo, je l'espère.

http://catpapattes.com/soigner-stoma...-chez-un-chat/
Courage!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Des conseils à piocher dans les réponses de la naturopathe aux commentaires:


http://catpapattes.com/naturopathie-pour-les-chats/

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour Catherine, 

vous avez vu de nombreux vétérinaires, y compris le "ponte" en dentisterie. Je pense que vos vétérinaires (le ponte en premier lieu) sont les meilleurs conseils qui soient. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment aucun vétérinaire n'arrive à juguler la douleur de Gizmo. Même Sélina qui a une gingivite autrement plus grave (je ne vous souhaite pas d'avoir un chat qui souffre d'une gingivite lymphoplasmocytaire....) que celle de Gizmo vit bien. L'interféron effectivement n'est pas durablement efficace sur elle (mon seul échec avec l'interféron). Mais j'ai tenté l'ARA 3000 et je dois dire que ça a l'air de marcher, car elle n'a eu aucune rechute depuis la mise en place de ce traitement (je croise les doigts!). Et c'est très peu cher. Sinon, un peu de cortisone fait passer les crises. 

Prenez conseil auprès de vos vétérinaires, ce sont eux qui sont les plus à même de soulager Gizmo. Et maintenant vous en connaissez une belle brochette.

----------


## catrina

Petite étoile, j'avais déjà lu ce site et comme il est indiqué au vu de son état de souffrance je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que d'accepter l'injection que je ne souhaitais plus faire depuis bien longtemps  :Frown: .


Je suis persuadée que mon coeur fonctionne énormément à l'affect son état n'a eu de cesse de se détériorer quand j'ai repris le travail.. Quand j'étais présente non stop à ces côtés j'ai bien vu qu'il mangeait plusieurs fois par jour ( de petites quantités mais tout au long de la journée .. ) il jouait et demandait à sortir ...dès que j'ai repris le travail il ne mangeait que très peu à 3h et c'est comme si il se laissait dépérir , jusqu'à ce qu'il en vienne à ne plus manger, du coup, la vétérinaire à côté n'etant pas joignable je suis partie chez un autre véto en urgence ... je ne le vois pas en grande forme  :Frown:  et oui je suis partie travailler pas le choix aujourd'hui .. il bave bcp bcp bcp moins, et mange un peu ,mais je sais très bien que cette injection est un cache misère !! Et ça me rend malade inquiète et malheureuse de le voir si faible , en demande de câlins... alors que je ne peux rester à ses côtés .


Merci Petit étoile .


Marie-Hélène, je suis ravie que l'ara 3000 fonctionne sur Selina, je ne lui souhaite que le meilleur !! Quel est le protocole utilisé ? Les 3 injections à une semaine d'intervalle entre chaque injection et ensuite une par mois ? Ou le protocole injection de 2ml en SC plus anesthesique local à J0 J3 J6 J9 J12 et ensuite une par mois voir tous les deux mois ?


Si vous lisez le post, j'avais échangé avec le vétérinaire à ce sujet pour la reprise de septembre . Nous devions tenter l' Ara 3000 ( car durant mes jours de repos les cabinets les plus proches etaient fermés , malheureusement je ne peux faire de long trajets, il y a des jours ou je ne peux pas du tout bouger ).


Après je vais m'abstenir de faire un commentaire sur la " belle brochette de vétérinaires ", si ce n'est qu' il me semble que la boetie en fait partie.

Et concernant le ponte en dentisterie , si il n'avait pas été à Velizy et malgré ces tarifs exorbitant, et bien Gizmo aurait été suivi par lui !!la liaison entre lui et la vétérinaire proche ne s'est pas réellement faite .. le ponte n'etant pas facilement joignable ...  je pense que le fait que je ne puisse lui amener Gizmo pour qu'il l'ausculte et voit de ses yeux ce qu'il en est.. joue énorme nt sur son investissement vis à vis de l'état de santé de mon bébé .


Marie-Hélène,  j'aimerai connaitre le protocole pratiqué sur Selina . SVP. 


J'ai toujours dis que Gizmo n'a pas fait le bon choix en me choisissant . Maintenant je sais bien qu'il n'avait pas trop de choix dans le quartier .

Oui je suis nulle et oui si je le vois mal je file chez le veto en panique car je me sens démunie et impuissante et je me refuse de le laisser souffrir .. Oui j'ai appelé le ponte et la vétérinaire et ils n'étaient pas présent donc oui je suis allée chez un autre vétérinaire qui prenait sans rdv .


L'un de mes voeux les plus cher est que mon coeur soit heureux et bien portant.

Hâte, de le retrouver ce soir, de voir sa petite bouille avec ces yeux grands ouvert plein d'amour .. le prendre et le serrer fort dans mes bras à vouloir le manger de bisous .. en espérant que tout se soit bien passé pour lui durant la journée.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonjour Catrina, 
sur Chats, Topic unic 
Flokelo , parle d un traitement au lazer, ça peut peut être vous intéresse ?
une bise ,à votre grand amour de 4 pattes

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Roukmoutt, 

Merci . Demain a lieu , le rdv qui avait été fixé avec le cabinet avant fermeture estival , pour l'injection d'Ara 3000. J'ai lu le post que vous mentionné et j'ai vu qu' apparemment l'Ara n'avait pas fonctionné pour certain .. on verra ce qu'il en est pour Gizmo d'ici quelques semaines .. le laser je ne sais pas ..et j'espère ne pas y avoir recours , ça supposerait que l'Ara et le propolis fonctionnent .. 

Gros bisous de Gizmo à tous  ::  .. petit coeur semble heureux que je sois présente ce jour .. il miaule pour des câlins, a mangé un peu à 4h et un peu à 6h et un peu il y a quelques minutes et là câlinou , auj il ne semble pas baver .. forcément la piqûre de mardi doit encore agir mais pour combien de temps !!

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour Catrina, Sélina a eu trois injections à une semaine d'intervalle puis une injection par mois. Bonne soirée et plein de caresses à Gizmo

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Petit coeur a eu sa première injection ce jour, plus un spray cicatrisant plus des goûtes de propolis. Euh , il a craché et griffé la veto !! Avec tout ce qu'il a subi Gizmo n'avait jamais eu un tel comportement .. mais bon la semaine prochaine il y aura un analgésique pour limiter la douleur. ( certains chats supportent mal cette piqûre ) du coup, il lechait son bobo ! Alors que les dernières semaines c moi qui le lavait matin et soir au gant. Peut être qu'il va se laver seul, durant la semaine passée il avait un peu repris de lui même sa toilette.


Du peu qu'on a pu voir le côté droit est infecté mais par rapport à mardi la bouche n'était plus rouge sang dans sa totalité.. et les ulcères sur la langue sont moins visibles.


Voilà on croise les doigts .. mais sa bouche était vraiment plus belle que mardi .. avant même l'injection d'Ara. J'aurais aimé prendre des photos pour le suivi .. mais vu son comportement auj .. pas vraiment possible.

J'aurai aussi aimé prendre le fond de sa bouche, car cette maladie touche fortement sa gorge aussi .


Marie-Hélène, Selina a eu les 3 premières injections ? Jsuis heureuse qu'elle aille mieux  :Smile:  .


Ah .. bébé avait mangé un peu cette nuit et ce matin vers 6h et en rentrant il a re- mangé un peu .. ça n'est pas énorme non plus comme quantité mais c déjà bcp mieux , en plus la journée ne fait que commencer .. par contre rien à faire il ne boit que très peu je trouve .. sûrement compensé par l'humidité des mousses.


Bisous de Gizmo ( petit coeur .. petit bébé ) je ne le nomme Gizmo que sur le post depuis qu'on avait vu qu'il était identifié .. mais pour ma part il s'appelle Bébé ou petit coeur  :Smile:  .. Quand j'appelle Baloo ou Missi :"bébé" je vous raconte pas comment Gizmo se sent perdu ..  :Stick Out Tongue:  du genre euh mais :" c'est moi ton bébé "   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Catherine,
vous avez beaucoup de courage et de ténacité pour vous occuper ainsi de Gizmo, et s'il vous a choisie, ce n'est pas innocent!
Ne vous découragez pas, c'est facile à dire, je sais, mais c'est bien de se le faire rappeler!!! C'est soutenant.
Vous dire aussi que je e vous oublie pas pour vos deux autres protégés, je suis un peu beaucoup bousculée mais je tenais juste à vous rassurer sur ce point.
Un gros bisou à votre petit coeur Gizmo!

A toi, Gizmo, on se doute bien que tu aimes éperdument Catherine, et qu'en son absence, ben non, tu n'as aucun plaisir à manger car le coeur n'y  est pas, et pour elle, partir au travail devient vraiment compliqué, car elle voit bien que tu mange du bout de la langue!
Fais un effort, petit chéri, Catherine est ta maman pour la vie!

----------


## catrina

Les photos ne sont pas d'aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui le repos c tout contre moi . 
Gizmo ne se contente pas de ne pas manger en mon absence , depuis quelques jours il a repris sa phase ou je dois insister pour qu'il mange dans ma main .. enfin l'assiette dans ma main , je ne comprends pas quand il fait ça .. déjà qu'il ne mange pas bcp .. c compliqué trop de gaspillage .. et peu d'heure de sommeil à attendre qu'il accepte de manger .. 

Auj, je l'ai vu boire de l'eau , mais évidemment pas l'eau propre dans une gamelle propre !! Non, il y a ici une chaudière qui coule depuis le premier jour ( grosse arnaque ) du coup un seau pas super propre est potionné en bas du filtre qui coule .. ce matin je nettoyais un peu et qu'est ce que je vois Gizmo en train de pencher le seau et boire !!! C loin d'être un seau niquel. . Je ne sais même pas dans quel état de pureté est cette eau au sortir de cette bonbonne. ..  ::   quand je pense qu'il refuse toutes les gamelles d'eau positionnées un peu partout . 

Petit étoile, je vous remercie .. jsuis désolée mes horaires font que je ne vous ai pas recontacté sauf par texto .. j vais vous appeler tout à l'heure . Je sais que tout comme moi vous êtes épuisée ..

Bon courage à tous 
.. Roukmoutt gros câlin ! !!  ::  pour toutes les épreuves douloureuses que vous avez vécu . Bisous

J'oubliais hier Mikita a passé une commande Zooplus , c adorable et ça va m'aider énormément .. merci c'est adorable .. :: 
Les finances ça n'est toujours pas ça. . On se serre la ceinture
Et je sais que vous me comprenez car vous êtes très nombreux ici à être dans la même situation .

Demain  veto ..

Bonne soirée

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Catrina et gizmo ... ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Ce matin mon coeur a eu la troisième injection d'Ara 3000.

Je ne sais que penser, pas sûre du tout que ça fonctionne sur Petit coeur ..  :Frown:  l'injection retard ne fait plus effet et les mimiques sont de retour depuis 3 jours environs sans compter qu'il tire la langue  ::  . Les piliers sont rouges avec du sang .. on n'a pas pu voir plus .. Petit coeur ne veut pas qu'on lui ouvre la bouche .. je le comprends, ça doit être douloureux.. :: 


Nounoune, il n'a jamais voulu jouer à grimper ou se cacher dans l'arbre à chat et bien ce matin, j'avais caché la boîte de transport pour ne pas qu'il la voit et quand je suis venue le chercher, il avait compris je ne sais pas comment , qu'on allait chez le veto !! et bien Petit Filou était soudainement caché dans l'arbre !! C un Petit Coquinou . :: 


Tous les jours pendant près d'une heure le matin et idem le soir il faut que j'insiste pour qu'il mange à tenir l'assiette sous son nez .. il a faim puisqu'il me réveille à 3h voire 4h si je ne suis pas debout . Il me demande à manger mais rien à faire il faut bcp de patience et absolument tenir l'assiette .. c la douleur et plusieurs gênes qui l'empêche de manger correctement .. par contre je ne m'explique pas , qu'il ne mange pas si ça n'est pas moi qui lui donne , alors qu'il a faim !!

Bisous du Grand Coeur sur Pattes ! ! ::

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour catrina je vois que gizmo est rassuré par votre présence pour manger c est normal je pense vous êtes très fusionnels patoune me fais le même caprice et elle est en forme elle préfère manger dans ma main que dans la gamelle( c est une mère croquettes ) elle en ronronne de plaisir je sais que c est compliqué avec un animal malade mais il vous aime et je pense qu il a eu une chance immense de tomber sur vous qui faites le maximum pour lui. Titi vas bien il a passé le cap de la canicule et comme vous je le mouillait avec un gant pour le rafraîchir mais j ai depuis investi dans une clim surtout pour lui car il faisait trop chaud à la maison et je voudrais le garder encore , en route pour ses 20 ans. Je fais ce que je vous ai promis cette semaine gros câlins à mon gizmo préféré  ::

----------


## catrina

-"Ze sais maman Ze ne t'ai pas laissé dormir cette nuit, avec mes mimiques ... mais euh  là moi Ze veux faire dodo " 
-"Oui, mon coeur fait dodo , je t'aime .. ::  " 

Patiline, merci .. nous n'avons rien reçu mais si vous ne pouvez pas ne le faites pas .. prenez soin de vos petits coeurs .. et pour Titi en route pour les 25 ans  :Smile: ..

Mon coeur a toujours les mimiques, je lui mets des goûtes de propolis dans la bouche et a côté quand je me rate ..et un jour sur deux un demi cachet de dermipred. . Enfin la dernière fois c'était samedi à 5h et pour l'instant je ne lui ai pas donné. . Juste le propolis cette nuit .. 

Câlin de Petit Coeur

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est toujours aussi chou  ::

----------


## catrina

Merci Tata Roukmoutt,  j'suis un beau gosse  ::  un bébé Casanova ..  :Smile:  Aujourd'hui j'ai dormi toute la journée et comme bcp bcp de mimiques .. et mes étouffements .. bah maman elle m'a donné un demi cachet de dermipred ya un peu plus d'une heure ... 

Bisous Tata !

----------


## catrina

Là , je joue

----------


## catrina



----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est vraiment top top ,bonne nuit à vous aussi Catrina .
Et bravo pour les soins que vous donnez à Gizmo

----------


## catrina

Roukmoutt, ce soir , mon bébé ne veut pas ou n'arrive pas à manger ...  :Frown:  je ne sais pas quoi penser car à côté il veut jouer  :Confused:  .. il a manger ce matin puis vers 14h 30 mais là pas grand chose .. plusieurs assiettes, il commence un peu et stop.. je lui ai donné un demi cachet vers 3h du mat.. j'sais pas quoi faire ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis vraiment désolée pour vous deux ..
Avez vous essayer le nutrigel , comme complément,
cela peut l aider beaucoup .
En espérant que tout s arrange , pour vous deux ..
Beaucoup de courage  ::

----------


## catrina

> Je suis vraiment désolée pour vous deux ..
> Avez vous essayer le nutrigel , comme complément,
> cela peut l aider beaucoup .
> En espérant que tout s arrange , pour vous deux ..
> Beaucoup de courage



Merci Roukmoutt, ce matin vers 4h il a mangé presque un pot de mousse mais il a fallu insister .. il voulait jouer donc je me dit que c bon signe mais l'alimentation m'inquiète déjà qu'il faut que je lui donne . En plus mon coeur voulait boire l'eau du sceau que je ne veux pas qu'il boive .. c quand même dingue de lui mettre plusieurs gamelle d'eau propre et qu'il veuille boire celle qui est salle !! Du coup il m'a déplacé l'une des gamelle lol et j'ai tout renversé. .. un petit coquinou qui ne dormait pas quand je suis partie ce matin .. je préfère quand il dort et ne cherche pas à me suivre . Baloo était en bas cette nuit ..comme bcp de nuits fraîches ou pluvieuses, il veut des câlinous et rester au chaud .. avec moi il n'y a aucun problème mais je ne suis pas chez moi .. Il fait dans la litiere il est Adorable mais rien à faire toujours pas allée chez le veto .. il a du mal à manger lui aussi mais il a toujours faim .. Missi ne vient que le soir dorénavant. . Elle mange bcp mais moins qu'avant puisqu'avant c'était matin et soir! je la trouve rondelette.. pourtant .. J'ai pensé que quelqu'un la nourrit peut être mais vu comment elle me crie dessus le soir quand elle entend ma voiture je me dis que non elle n'a pas mangé de la journée . Et puis personne ne peut l'approcher pour manger sauf moi .. et elle a peur de tous les bruits .. 

Merci Patiline j'ai bien reçu votre courrier .. 

Merci pour les petits coeurs qui me donnent plein de cheveux blancs.. peu d'heures de sommeil sauf hier après midi ou je suis tombée de sommeil .. petit coeur me donne tellement d'amour .. la nuit c'est câlinous sur câlinous et attention si maman se couche il fait qu'il soit couché tout contre moi .. si possible côté visage et sa tête sur mon visage.. c tout juste si il ne râle pas quand j'ai le malheur de bouger lol

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Cette nuit , je n'ai pas laissé dormir Maman  ::  calin à 3h du matin et ensuite comme elle ne voulait pas se lever j'ai bcp miaulé. . Au final, je voulais jouer car je viens seulement de finir de manger un pot de Sheba Mousse .. J'ai testé les terrines bof j'arrive pas à la manger .. Euh là je veux faire dodo mais maman elle ne dort plus .. vous pouvez lui dire de dormir et éteindre la lumière. Baloo est en bas il veut des câlins aussi, mais moi je ne veux pas qu'elle reste avec lui !!

----------


## catrina

Maman me donne à manger.. sur le lit .. sinon je ne mange pas .. capricieux ? Anxieux ?

----------


## catrina

Maman elle vient d'essayer de me donner les gouttes de propolis ... bah euh non du coup j'ai filé sur labre à chat de Tata Nounoune  :Stick Out Tongue:   Merci Tata ..  ::  non non je ne suis pas un petit filou  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est toujours aussi beau , il a vraiment une belle tête 
vous faites une magnifique paire tous les deux! ::

----------


## catrina

Mon coeur le joueur : 

Je n'arrive pas à vous mettre la vidéo . 

Vous savez cette maladie, ça n'est que des hauts et des bas .. et des bas qui font très peur .. alors quand je ne dors pas parce qu'il veut jouer et manger .. croyez moi je suis aux anges .. ( euh sur le coup j'ai bcp de mal lol à 3h alors que je ne vais pas travailler ) mais quand je le vois manger même si je dois lui donner rester tout prêt de lui .. ou quand il joue .. Je Suis Heureuse !! 

C'est mon bébé ? Mon copain ? Mon compagnon jaloux ? Ou je suis son serviteur ? Lol 

Il a mangé ( toujours les mimiques en mangeant ou sans manger d'ailleurs ) à 4h du mat patiente jusqu'à presque 5h .. il a re mangé à 11 h .. il a un peu joué. . Lui aussi doit être content quand je ne vais pas travailler et que je suis aux petits soins pour Monsieur  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pour tout ce qu il a souffert avant ..
C est le bonheur et le paradis pour lui , 
en plus vous êtes sa Mamie ..

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour catrina ne vous faites pas de souci vous aider ne me met pas dans l embarras merci de vous en soucier . Titi patoune et mélusine vont très bien . Pour vieux titi et c est vielles dents :Smile:  je lui fait très souvent et il adore du jus de croquettes une portion de croquette que je fouette avec de l eau chaude mais pas bouillante jusqu a faire un jus bien parfumé vérifier la température tiède il adore ensuite une fois le jus bu il reste les croquettes qui deviennent molles et il les « englouties » peut être que pépé gizmo  aimeras mais peut être l avez vous déjà fait bref une solution pour vous qui sait . Voilà catrina merci pour votre message personnel ça m à fa il plaisir bon courage à vous et surtout à pépère gizmo très bientôt je vous enverrai des photos de gizmo que j il fait tirer mais ne vous inquiéter pas mon ami travaille dans la photocopie alors c est sans frais pour moi de plus j ai plaisir à voir des photos sur support papier que sur écran . À bientôt et bonjour à tous

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,


Patiline oui en effet j'ai déjà tenté pour les croquettes. Et pour les photos c'est adorable ! ! Dommage nous ne sommes pas ensemble sur les photos .

Je suis contente que pour Titi Patoune et Mélusine . J'aimerais en dire autant pour Gizmo mais lundi soir il a recommencé à tiré la langue et s'arracher la gueule  :Frown:  il a à peine mangé mardi matin et ce matin entre 4h et 5h30 il a mangé que très peu  :Frown:  il tire la langue je ne suis pas parvenue à lui donner ni le propolis ni le demi cachet de dermipred  :Frown:  ..lundi matin oui pour le dermipred car je sentais qu'il avait un coup de mou  :Frown:  et je me suis dit que j'avais laissé bcp trop de jours depuis le dernier demi cachet ( oui mon but est quil nest pas besoin de cete drogue cache misère ) donc je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'en le prenant lundi matin il soit ainsi depuis lundi soir vers 23h .. je l'ai laissé tout penot avec sa petite langue à l'extérieur de sa bouche hier matin . Le soir il a mangé il a fallu être patiente, je lui ai redonné un demi cachet hier soir .. et là ce matin il a faim mais ne mange que très peu .. il a boudé bcp d'assiettes , au final il a mangé un peu avec bcp de patience et mélangé à un jaune d'oeuf  :Frown:  Baloo ça n'est pas mieux !!!.. c désespérant .. le pire c qu'ils ont faim !!! Missi le matin n'est définitivement plus là au vu de la présence de Croc Blanc  :Frown:  bref bref . . Pourvu que tout se passe bien auj .. je n'ai vraiment pas envie de travailler mais voilà pas le choix j'ai du partir prendre mon train ce matin .. ce matin il faisait dodo quand je suis partie .. on était réveillé depuis 3h du mat à batailler pour qu'ils mangent.. lui et Baloo .


Personne de Seine et marne vers melun pour m'aider à mettre Baloo dans une cage de transport pour aller chez le veto ? Je ne sais même pas si il est identifié, non castré c'est certain .. je pense qu'il aurait besoin d'un bon détartrage dans un premier temps et voir si sa bouche est dans le même état que celle de Gizmo .


Aucune maladie n'est supportable mais punaise cette satanée maladie ne laisse que peu de répit ! !

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Baloo n'était pas là hier soir quand je suis rentrée .. et pas là ce matin !!!  ::  jsuis inquiète .
Missi présente le soir à me crier dessus et repartir avec une bedaine énorme .
Gizmo n'a pas bcp mangé hier soir ..et ce matin il a mangé un jaune d'oeuf, ne veut plus des mousses Sheba ni Gold ni viande hachée ni poulet .. il a mangé un 3/4 voire un peu moins de Sheba terrine écrasée. . C ce que je prends pour Baloo qui ne voulait rien d'autre depuis quelques temps .. ce matin j'ai ouvert bcp de pots plus viande hachée et du coup j'ai tenté avec Gizmo .. j'avais déjà essayé pour varier un peu il y a quelques temps quand il mangeait encore les mousses et à l'époque il n'en avait pas voulu .

Sinon, hier soir quand je cherchais Baloo , Gizmo m'a fait des sprints il voulait jouer et quand je l'approchait il sautait et partait en courant ... si moi je m'éloignait il miaulait à tue tête lol et quand je revenais vers lui , il me regardait avec sa petite tête coquin et filait en courant .. il était trop chou , à courir derrière une feuille d'arbre .. il ne mange vraiment que très peu .. alors de le voir ainsi à faire le foufou , ça m'a remonté un peu le moral .. je lui disais : "tu galopes alors que tu manges à peine, mon petit coeur pour continuer à faire ton foufou il faut manger .." on est rentré sans Baloo , et Gizmo a mangé un jaune d'oeuf et un tout petit peu de mousse .. Oui hier soir j'avais pas essayé les terrines .. c'est cette nuit désespérée à vouloir qu'il mange avant que je ne parte .. j'avais les pots de Baloo en main puisque je suis partie le chercher à 4h en vain en remontant .. J'ai essayé avec Gizmo . Puisqu'à ce moment là il avait déjà refusé tout le reste .

----------


## catrina

rien rien .. juste un jaune d'oeuf  :Frown: .. 
Et de suite câlin sur maman 





Hier il a mangé avec bcp de patience .. mais auj c câlin câlins.. j vais appeler le cabinet .. le matin je sais qu'ils font les opérations . Donc à voir si ils me repondent..

----------


## catrina

Finalement, après plusieurs pots ouverts,  ça sera un tout petit peu de terrine de canard écrasée. ." Et maman tu tiens l'assiette. . " vraiment pas bcp ..

----------


## MarieSue

Des nouvelles ? J'espère que ça va.

----------


## catrina

> Des nouvelles ? J'espère que ça va.


 ::  Bonjour MarieSue , Merci de prendre des nouvelles .. je tente de le faire manger depuis un moment déjà. . J'essaies de mettre un message plus tard ..

Gris Bisous de mon coeur Gizmo ... Là j'en suis à trois pots ouverts mousse Sheba poulet aujourd'hui c non (hier soir autre gout ct oui ) terrine c non au final peut être un peu de mousse Gold .. mais je dois insister ..filet de poisson il avait l'air d'en vouloir mais au final c non .. viande hachée non plus ..

----------


## catrina

Mardi en fin de journée le 6 nov ou réellement sur l'icad au 7 nov 2017 .. ça fera un an que petit pépé d'Amour de plus de 12 ans  porte le même nom de famille que moi  :Smile:  ... 

Peu de sommeil
Endettement 
Mais bcp bcp bcp D'amour  ::   ::   ::  il y a plus de bas que de hauts enfin ça dépend des jours .. pourtant il s'accroche le beau goss de mon coeur .. 
Baloo est là aussi caché en bas ( il se cache de mes parents car sinon scandale .. Encore un coeur très intelligent )... il reprend des forces depuis plusieurs jours et ne veut plus sortir le seul hic la litière pas nettoyée de suite quand je suis au travail , ça peut nous perdre lol.. il n'a toujours pas vu le veto.. Et demain je ne pourrais pas tenter j'ai des rdv important que je ne peux plus repousser pour moi et ma santé.  .

----------


## catrina

Au final mousse Gold goût saumon .. pas une mince affaire et trop de pots gâchés .. aller je refile pour Baloo et son choix à lui .. et encore à la recherche de Missi .. j'étais déjà dehors à 4h .. mais croc blanc présent donc pas de Missi .. et il fait bien froid .. photo de Missi et Baloo hier soir 




Que des amours .. tellement intelligents !! Et les 3 des coeurs et un peu coquinou .. leurs âges ?? Hormis pour Gizmo les autres je ne sais pas .. mon entourage me dit que je suis folle et qu'ils sont trop moches et malades !! Mais moi je les trouvent beaux et câlins .. bon Missi est vraiment peureuse mais ça n'empêche avec le temps elle veut des caresses aussi .. Même si elle refuse de rester dedans si la porte est fermée ..  :: 

Si des personnes de Seine et marne peuvent accueillir Baloo au chaud voire même Missi .. leur donner un foyer chaleureux avec bcp d'amour et de patience .. je suis en contact avec l'association Brigitte Bardot pour Baloo car je leur ai dis que j'ai besoin d'aide pour les soins car en aucun cas je ne pourrais assurer .. mais il faudrait une asso derrière et de l'aide pour l'emmener chez le veto .. Et aucune garantie que l'association Brigitte Bardot aide .. ils veulent des devis .. or si je parviens à l'y amener un jour .. vu la difficulté j'aimerais que de suite qu'il ai des soins .. et si il est identifié. . Comme l'était Gizmo .. J ' ose espérer que les' propriétaires ' ne seront pas aux abonnés absents !! Une chose est sûre il n'est pas dit 'sauvage '.. il a ses têtes et connait la boîte de transport pour la fuir ainsi ..

----------


## catrina

Baloo ... décidément mousse Sheba poubelle .. mousse Gold la moitié et au final j'ai aussi ajouté l'un des sachet dédié à Missi normalement .. à la base mousse Gold c pour Baloo .. mousse Sheba pour Gizmo .. sachet pour Missi .. et terrine les 3 ... mais avec Gizmo et Baloo je dois bcp jeter

----------


## catrina

Nouveau petit pot ( voilà qu'il est repassé au mousse Gold ) mais il a bcp de mal et se bat avec l'assiette que je ne tiens pas mais je dois restée à ses côtés.

----------


## catrina

Bon bah j'ai parlé trop vite !! Je dois tenir l'assiette sinon il tente un peu se bat avec l'assiette et part  :Frown:  donc je le suis avec l'assiette à la main .. pour qu'il mange .

----------


## catrina

Toujours pas de Missi aujourd'hui ni cette nuit ni maintenant .. 

 le beau Baloo qui souffre bcp de la bouche ... il vient de décider de sortir un peu .. il fait moins froid et il ne pleut pas .. Donc il prend l'air .. il faut le vermifuger .. les puces sont bien présentes !  Il est beau  ::

----------


## sacha95

Bonsoir,

Je viens de lire les différents posts et j'ai été très émue, tant par votre courage, votre simplicité que par l'attachement que vous avez pour "CHATON".
Je suis retraitée avec 4 chats âgés et malheureusement, je ne peux vraiment pas participer à la cagnotte et croyez bien que je le regrette bien sincèrement...
Bénévole dans une association de protection féline, j'ai vécu des histoires atroces, douloureuses comme la vôtre et je n'ai eu que mes larmes pour montrer ma souffrance de voir ces petits minous malades...
Il a de la chance de vous avoir... Je vais donc allumer une bougie pour lui. Je vous envoie des ondes positives chargées d'espoir, d'amour et de soulagement pour votre petit "CHATON".

Je vous suis.
Bien à vous.
Catherine

----------


## vivie maratta

Je vous suis egalement CATRINA,même si je ne mets rien sur le post,est-ce que la cagnotte fonctionne toujours??

----------


## catrina

Bonjour les filles ,


Merci sacha95 !! Votre message m'a ému ! Je comprends que les gens ne puissent pas aider financièrement ( bcp de coeurs à sauver  :Frown:  et les frais courant qu'on a tous , ça n'aide pas) .. merci du fond du coeur pour votre message . Prenez bien soin de vos 4 petits protégés sans compter les coeurs pour l'association dont vous êtes bénévole !! Merci pour ce que vous faites pour chacun d'entre eux .. leur donner de l'attention et bcp d'amour c'est primordial ! ! Les bonnes ondes c'est autant pour Gizmo que pour Baloo et Missi .. Encore Merci Catherine  :Smile:  ( nous avons le même prénom )


Vivie Maratta, merci aussi pour votre message .. Oui la cagnotte est toujours présente ... et d'ailleurs j'en profite pour remercier Philippe qui est le seul à l'alimenter depuis plusieurs mois . Philippe je vous ai envoyé un mail pour vous remercier d'être toujours présent pour nous .. je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mon mail.. Merci . Même moi j'oublie cette cagnotte ..

Le montant est plus du double de ce qui est annoté , j'ai arrêté de mettre les factures après celle de Velizy qui m'a achevé.( je ne compte pas l'alimentation ) .. mais j' essaies de relativisé en me disant que ça n'est que de l'argent .. et ce crédit revolving sera remboursé quand je gagnerais au loto .. bon ok je n'y joue pas mais il faut que je m'y mette.. lol


Nounoune, je n'oublie pas votre cadeau pour Gizmo cet été ( l'abre à chat dont il se sert les jours ou je l'emmène chez le veto pour se cacher !! Ainsi que les pipettes .. bisous et Merci .. vous aussi vous m'aviez fait parvenir un mp qui m'avait émue à me faire monter les larmes aux yeux.


Mikita, encore merci sans ton aide pour nous véhiculer jusqu'à Velizy nous n'aurions pas pu y aller !! Gros bisous ..


Daysie je sais que comme Roukmoutt vous avez vécu un deuil .. mais si vous lisez toujours ce post sachez que tout comme pour Roukmoutt je suis de tout coeur avec vous les filles .


Marie Helene je ne vous oublie pas même si l'expérience Paris est a oublier, la facture était salée . Comme à chaque fois .. je rêve de trouvé un vétérinaire qui soigne gracieusement, juste pour le plaisir de sauver des vies .. après j'suis consciente qu'eux aussi ont bcp de charges ..


MarieSue  ::  qui a relancé le post .. merci à vous .
Tata Patiline  ::   ::  Roukmoutt  ::  

J'avais créé un tout premier post pour Gizmo il y a plus d'un an ( post qui n'existe plus ) je disais sur ce post que je ne voulais pas que Gizmo ne soit pas soigné, à cause d'une histoire d'argent .. mais voilà il ne faut pas se leurrer même si je parviens à amener Baloo chez le vétérinaire .. je ne pourrais pas assurer pour les trajets vers les vétérinaires en fonction de ce qu'il a .. je ne pourrais pas du tout assurer au niveau financier .. J'ai appelé l'association Brigitte Bardot pour venir m'aider à le trapper et si possible le prendre à leur nom .. mais ils ne peuvent pas .. ils peuvent juste me donner une liste d'associations ( non à jour comme j'ai pu le dire à M. Q...... ) et après à voir en fonction des soins à apporter .. mais déjà la consultation ne sera pas prise en charge, bref ..

Pour ma part, je me suis fait réprimander hier car oui j'ai complètement mis de côtés mes soins.. les journées hospitalières. . Et je tombe de fatigue assez régulièrement .. mais quand on voit ça :



Gizmo qui tient le coup tant bien que mal .. Oui un an après Il est bien Vivant et continue de se battre !!  :: 

 Baloo petit coeur qui souffre aussi .. vous remarquerez que la nuit quand il sait que c'est moi il ne se cache pas  :Smile:  .. Quand il voit la boîte c'est tout autre chose .. on trouvera une solution petit coeur !! 

Missi la petite peureuse n'était pas là cette nuit ou tôt le matin 
. Mais hier soir elle a mangé. . D'ailleurs elle a bien grossi j'espère qu'il n'y a rien de mauvais derrière ça .. juste que son corps fait des réserves pour quand elle n'ose pas venir pour manger ..


Après avoir mis plus 1h30 à eux deux pour qu'ils mangent quelque chose avant que je ne parte prendre mon train à 6h . et bien ça me donne de la force . Courage les petits coeurs !! 

Merci pour les messages, je vous promets ça me touche énormément !! Courage à vous tous et bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour aider les petits coeurs sans défenses. . 

Il ne nous reste qu'à s'accrocher en espérant qu'un jour cette misère cesse de croître .. 

Bcp d'amour de patience et d'attention .. ils ne demandent rien de plus ... 

Courage à tous

----------


## vivie maratta

CATRINA Merci,je verserai un don sur la cagnotte leechi dans 5 6 jours!!!!!!!!!!
.

----------


## catrina

::  MERCI vivie Maratta . :Embarrassment:  jsuis gênée toujours ce sentiment de quémander ... Merci  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Catrina ,cela me touche beaucoup , 
le chagrin est toujours la..
bisous a vous et Gizmo et ses copains de route  ::

----------


## catrina

> Merci Catrina ,cela me touche beaucoup , 
> le chagrin est toujours la..
> bisous a vous et Gizmo et ses copains de route


 ::  je comprends Roukmoutt,  j'aime penser que les êtres chers ( de toutes sortes humains comme nos petits protégés ) gardent un oeil sur nous,  et ils ne voudraient pas qu'on soit triste . Pour autant ça n'empêche le vide le manque et la tristesse .. Courage à vous .. Gros Bisous

----------


## vivie maratta

Aujourd'hui don promis pour GIZMO!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

dans la cagnotte leechi.

----------


## catrina

Merci Beaucoup Vivie Maratta ! !! Là je nourris petit coeur qui a du mal ..alternance : câlins petite bouchée .. 
Merci

----------


## catrina

Avant que que je parte ce matin : 



" Maman éteint la lumière .. Oui oui Bisous à tout à l'heure ... Ne tarde pas trop sinon je vais bien crier quand tu vas rentrer !! "  ::   il a plein de croûtes noires aux yeux et sous la mouche matin et soir .. et de la bave sur ses poils qui durcie .. Là il est lavé mais ce soir je sais que ça sera pareil .. vu que là en le dérangeant à lui faire des papouilles j'ai senti qu'il s'était bavé dessus ..

Gros Bisous mon coeur 

Bonne journée

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Je ne sais que vous dire . Gizmo n'a pas mangé ce matin enfin cette nuit .. Baloo un tout petit peu tant bien que mal . Missi a mangé.  
Mes soucis de santé que j'avais mis de côté, sont de retour ( comme quoi faire comme ci ils n'existaient pas ne sert à rien ) je suis debout depuis 2h du mat pour nourrir les petits coeurs , seule Missi a mangé réellement. . Hier soir je suis rentrée épuisée de mes rendez vous santé du coup elle n'avait pas mangé car pas la force de tourner dans la rue pour la trouver . Je dois rester au repos au maximum .. Avec Gizmo et Baloo il faut beaucoup de patience pour qu'ils mangent bcp de gâchis  .. Baloo souffre .. et Gizmo peut être que la douleur revient. Étant en arrêt je ne peux sortir .. Sauf pour rdv médicaux pour autant je vais faire mon possible pour amener Baloo chez le veto . Il me faut une asso ( je ne sais toujours pas si il est identifié ) et un devis pour voir si l'association Brigitte Bardot accepterait de prendre en charge une partie des frais .
Svp avec tous les frais pour Gizmo je ne peux pas suivre vraiment pas . Ils m'ont déjà dit que la consultation de départ ne serait pas pris en compte , hors pour faire un devis le vétérinaire  doit faite un bilan sanguin .. pour voir justement ce qu'il est possible de faire .. et en plus Baloo ne se laissera pas manipuler facilement .. ( j'espère me tromper )
Je ne pourrais pas le prendre à mon nom .. il est vrai que je ne sais pas si il est identifié mais j'ai l'exemple concret de Gizmo qui lui l'était et à quoi bon puisque "ses propriétaires" n'ont jamais répondu !! Alors j'espère me tromper mais l'expérience avec Gizmo fait que je préfère me préparer à toutes mauvaises surprises .. 

Bonne journée à tous .

----------


## catrina

7h25 M. Casanova vient de finir de manger un petit peu de mousse Gold coeur fondant , 3/4 d'un pot de Sheba mousse saumon .. il a boudé le pot de veau et celui de poulet .. bref .. Ce petit coeur  ::  me fait tourner en bourrique à ouvrir plein de pots et à surtout lui tenir son assiette !! A croire que ça a un goût plus appétent si je tiens l'assiette ... ::

----------


## Nounoune

Contente de lire des nouvelles de Gizmo. A chaque fois, je me dis que vous avez bien fait de vous battre pour lui Catherine et de lui éviter l'euthanasie  :: 
Prenez soin de vous en parallèle et ne négligez pas votre santé, elle est précieuse.
Concernant Baloo, je pense qu'il faut créer un nouveau post dans cette rubrique car là, le sujet se retrouve noyé dans le post de Gizmo et tous les membres ne le lisent pas.
 ::  à vous 2

----------


## catrina

::  Coucou Nounoune, 

Vous savez quand je 'tombe' et que je désespère, il y a les moments tout Fou de mon petit cur  :: , et je me dis que malgré *Toutes mes erreurs * il est en* VIE et il continue à se battre*. Je suis présente et je ne peux pas trop bouger, et bien il est debout à 2h mais il dort presque toute la journée ces derniers temps. Je ne sais pas si c'est le temps qui fait ça. 

Pour *Baloo*, avant de faire un post pour lui, j'aurais aimé en savoir plus. Peut être est-il identifié. ça fait plusieurs années que je le connais à l'époque j'avais fais les sites de chats perdus, affiches, dans la salle d'attente j'avais vu une affiche avec un petit cur qui lui ressemble beaucoup, mais ça n'était pas lui. A l'époque je l'appelais 'Copain'  car c'est le seul qui pouvait approcher Missi, ou "vagabond" car il pouvait ne plus être présent pendant plusieurs mois.
La seule qui dit le connaitre depuis des années c'est la "maitresse de Croc Blanc" enfin j'ai du mal car Croc blanc ( ça n'est pas son nom) est là H24, même sous la pluie à me parler et attaquer Baloo et Missi  ::  . ( j'ai du mal à comprendre.) . En fait, j'ai su que Croc Blanc appartenait à quelqu'un car lui je suis parvenue l'an dernier à aller voir si il était identifié, et je me suis fais engueuler par sa maitresse. Bref, cette dernière à une dent contre un chat qu'elle dit être gris , quand je lui ai montré les photos de Baloo elle m'a dit:" C'est lui le chat qui attaque mon chat ". Euhh Baloo n'est pas du tout GRIS!! et le seul des deux que j'ai pu voir Dominant c'est Croc Blanc !! Croc blanc me fait bcp de peine, malgré qu'il soit méchant avec Baloo et Missi !! Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne veut pas rester chez lui. Je ne suis même pas sûre, qu'il y aille en fait, puisqu'il entre pour " taper " dans les sachets qui sont dans le garage.
Bref, cette dame dit connaitre Baloo depuis plusieurs années mais  elle ne sait pas du tout si il a des " maitres" . 
C'est moi qui le nourri tant bien que mal avec sa bouche douloureuse, alors j'ai du mal à croire que quelqu'un d'autre se souci de lui. à 3h il a manger un peu, et malgré la pluie il est parti.. 

Là que je suis présente en arrêt, il faut absolument que je parvienne à l'emmener chez le véto, donc je vais encore prendre un peu sur moi.

----------


## catrina

Ma maman elle ne file pas travailler, alors je fais dodo dans ses bras  ::   ::  . Elle n'arrête pas de me dire : "JE T'AIME MON BÉBÉ "  ::  ::  

Quand il dort bcp, je me demande si ça n'est pas parce qu'il prend pour lui ma douleur et mon anxiété. Là nous sommes tous les deux au repos, dodo câlinou. J'ai lu, un article qui disait que les petits coeurs qui choisissent un lieu pour vivre, ils le font car la personne en a besoin. Ce petit coeur me donne bcp de soucis mais mon dieu je devais avoir besoin de bcp d'amour .. il m'en donne tant !!  ::   ::

----------


## catrina

Mon coeur tire la langue et bave .. je le sens triste .. il ne peut plus se promener dans l'habitation du fait de la présence d'un des chiens de ma belle soeur depuis 2 semaines et j'ai bien peur que ça perdure ( dispute entre ma belle soeur et mon frère , à la base ils sont de Montpellier ) .. je vis la nuit avec les chats et je n'ai pas pu me reposé comme préconisé. . 
Chipie ( la chienne n'est pas méchante elle aussi à été abandonné et à la base recueillie par ma belle soeur .. ) mais elle a une aversion pour les chats et les attaques .. j'avais déjà bcp de mal avec la présence de Croc Blanc mais là je craque ..  :Frown:  .. sans compter que je n'ai toujours pas remonté la pente avec les frais de Gizmo .. pour ceux qui ont suivi le post il me semble avoir arrêté de mettre les factures au mois d'avril suite à la dernière intervention faite à Velizy .. si vous aditionné le tout j'en suis à plus de 3000 euros .. et après j'ai arrêté de compter et de mettre les factures .. je sais je ne suis pas une association et Gizmo est à mon nom depuis le 7nov 2017, je  n'ai pas eu d'autre solution pour tenter de le sauver. .  toute aide serait la bienvenue. 

Comment aider Baloo, dans un telle situation !! Il faut que je ferme les yeux ? 

Je vais tenter de contacter l'association que j'avais croisé chez le veto .. mais si vous avez une association en tête qui pourrait nous aider, n'hésiter pas svp .

----------


## catrina

Bébé qui entend le chien.. Là on ne voit pas sa bouche .. il a juste un peu de bave sur le contour des lèvres et un peu en dessous .. et là il ne tire pas la langue !! 
La porte est fermée à clé. .

----------


## catrina

Mon coeur toujours aussi câlinou .. Malgré les soins toujours des sortes d'étouffements .. les mimiques de la bouche .. toujours cette sorte de gêne. . Après M. mange tant bien que mal , je ne m'explique pas pourquoi il faut que je lui tienne l'assiette .. en journée je ne suis pas là du coup je lui écrase avant de partir ,deux pots de terrine ( j'ai l'impression que ça sèche peut être un peu moins vite que les mousses , ça n'est peut être qu'une impression .. on verra ce soir si il a mangé .. hier juste une partie .. mais c comme quand je suis là,  il a faim alors il commence un peu tout seul .. et il arrête , je dois prendre l'assiette le suivre et attendre qu'il reprenne ....Bcp bcp de patience ..

Toi , Baloo et Missi vous êtes des petits coquinous !!

----------


## Patiline

bonjour catrina je vous envoie les photos promises petit cadeau de noel pour vous et vos proteges j y ai joins un cheque pour les fetes de noel en esperant vous soulager un peu, faites vous plaisir comme vous le faites pour vos "amours" je vous souhaites que cette nouvelle annee soit plus douce  fan patiline pensees  :: et gros calins a gizmo de ma part

----------


## Patiline

super pour gizmo et catrina ils en ont besoin fan patiline vous remercie de votre aide nous sommes des" dingues",dingues des animaux  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Patiline ,

En voyant vos messages j'ai cru qu'il y avait une solution pour Baloo qui va mal .. et Gizmo est en pleine crise ..
La situation est insupportable chez mes parents .. J'ai des problèmes pour monter au 4 ème étage , des souci d'isolation et de chaudière .. mais je ne vois que cette solution .. pour tenter de soigner Baloo .. J'ai mal au coeur car ça sera au détriment de Missi que je ne pourrais plus aller nourrir .. je ne sais pas quand ni comment mais il faut que je remonte si possible avec les trois .. ça ne va pas être une mince affaire de les trapper et si je parviens à trapper Missi j'ai peur qu'elle ne tombe malade elle aussi ..

J'ai beau chercher je ne vois que cette solution .. j'aurais aimé isoler l'appartement avant et securiser les fenêtres mais si pas d'autres solutions il va falloir faire sans .

Bébé Gizmo ne va pas fort, hier j'ai tenter de le mettre dans la caisse et il est resté sous le lit  :Frown:  .. ce matin il a lechouillé un jaune d'oeuf  :Frown:  j'ai ouvert 4 pots et des sachets car il me voyait avec les sachets pour Baloo et Missi et miaulait mais non .. juste le jaune et un peu de viande hachée .. vraiment peu .. idem pour Baloo et Missi n'était pas là. . Elle était là hier vers 17h ( je ne travaille pas le lundi ) .

Votre message est Adorable .. pour le Noël on va encore oublier cette année .. mais si seulement ils pouvaient être en bonne santé et recevoir toute l'attention et l'amour dont ils ont besoin .. 

Les petits coeurs je vous aime.. ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Jsuis très inquiète, petit coeur ne mange presque plus rien!! Hier à 5h je lui ai donné un demi cachet de dermipred , ce matin également .. chose que je n'avais pas fait depuis plusieurs jours .il mange la gelée des sachets  :Frown:  plus de mousses que ce soit Gold Sheba .. viande hachée .. boulet .. thon .. 
Il ne supporte pas que je passe du temps avec Baloo qui lui non plus ne va pas bien .. 
Avec le chien j'ai trop de mal .. très peu d'heures de sommeil ..
Et voilà que Missi n'était pas là hier entre 3h et 5h pas là le soir  entre 19h45 et 21h ... et pas là ce matin entre 3h et 5h .. il fait vraiment froid avec un vent glacial  :Frown:  je suis super inquiète!!! .. je sais vous n'y pouvez rien mais vu que mon entourage s'en fiche royalement et que les seuls échangent sont très houleux à cause de mon inquiétude pour "des chats " et que je suis donc complètement folle ( ce sont leurs mots ).. je n'ai plus que ce site pour m'exprimer. . Mais où peut elle bien être !!?? 

 ::   Je pense que vous comprenez mon inquiétude ..

----------


## vivie maratta

Oui CATRINA,on comprend.

----------


## catrina

> Oui CATRINA,on comprend.


Merci Vivie Maratta.. 
Missi était là hier soir dieu Merci !! Elle a filé car il y avait des gens .. une association que j'avais contacté celle que j'avais croisé chez le véto .. ils sont venus sans prévenir .. je venais d'arriver et je nourrissais Missi et Baloo .. mais ils ne peuvent pas financer les soins de Baloo pas même le bilan .. vu que je ne peux pas conduire ils vont essayer de m'aider pour le covoiturage .. Par contre , leur présence n'a pas aidé par rapport à l'ambiance .. " faire intervenir des gens pour des chats qui sont même pas à toi !! " je ne savais même pas qu'ils allaient venir ...
Missi n'était pas là ce matin .. mais ce soir peut être .. en tout cas elle est vivante et à pu manger hier soir .  :Smile:  j'avais très peur ..

Flokelo, je vaisessayer de vous contacter auj .. 

J'ai attendu plus d'une heure à la gare je suis gelée .. Encore un peu et la police m'empêchait de prendre un train pour Paris !!! Mon dieu j'ai deux bananes dans mon sac !! En clair , à croire que les français n'ont pas le droit d'aller manifester !! Je leur ai dis, je dois aller travailler mais ça veut dire quoi que si j'allais manisfester je n'ai pas le droit d'aller sur Paris !! Vous représenter la loi !! On a le droit de manisfester !! Mais moi je dois aller travailler .. bref ... sans commentaire ..

Ce matin enfin à 4h j'ai redonné un demi cachet de Dermipred à petit coeur qui reste blotti tout contre moi toute la nuit .. enfin on ne dort pas bcp la nuit .. après il a mangé un peu de mousse mélangé avec un jaune d'oeuf .. au début il n'en voulait pas non plus mais en insistant un peu en lui parlant et en le caressant  il a acceptée de manger .. mais si trop de câlins il arrête de manger pour n'avoir que des câlins !!! :: 
Baloo est resté dedans avec le froid il refuse de sortir , et moi je me refuse de le mettre dehors si il n'y va pas de lui même .. si ça ne tenait qu'à moi il serait chez lui..mais ça n'est pas chez moi..
 J'ai laissé des mots partout pour qu'ils fassent très attention avec le chien ..

Patiline j'ai reçu les photos  ::  !!! Elles sont trop belles en gros plan la bouille de petit coeur  !! Votre bébé aussi !! 
Il manque Baloo mais c adorable de votre part . Merci pour votre aide je vais chez le veto lundi, voir si je continue l'ara 3000 et reprendre du dermipred .. Donc ça sera pour l'injection d'Ara 3000 pour petit coeur .. enfin si il ne se cache pas .. il ne veut plus voir la caisse de transport !!!

Si vous avez des pipettes pour les puces et tiques je suis preneuse .. j'ai gâché celle qui me restait sur Missi ( gâcher parce que je n'ai pas réussi à lui mettre, comme elle mangeait j'avais peur que ça tombe dans son assiette du coup au lieu d'y aller franco .. j'y suis allée délicatement sauf que Missi n'était pas d'accord ..

 J'ai les doigts gelés et pas sûre que mon message soit compréhensible. .

----------


## catrina

La Belle Missi hier soir !!

----------


## Patiline

Chère catrina contente que les photos vous plaisent j en suis ravie ,pour Baloo j ai du mal à le distinguer de gizmo donc je vous en enverrai d autre avec lui . Sur la photo c est patoune « ma merveille »,la photo de « vieux pépère  titi » seras dans l enveloppe avec  celle de Baloo ils se ressemblent comme gizmo ils ont plus ou moins le même pelage merci pour votre mp je ne veux pas m étendre ici mais vous n êtes pas seule votre courage est une force pour nous merci pour l invitation si de passage à Paris je vous souhaites de passer de douces fêtes avec vos « petits cadeaux du ciel » ::

----------


## catrina

> Chère catrina contente que les photos vous plaisent j en suis ravie ,pour Baloo j ai du mal à le distinguer de gizmo donc je vous en enverrai d autre avec lui . Sur la photo c est patoune « ma merveille »,la photo de « vieux pépère  titi » seras dans l enveloppe avec  celle de Baloo ils se ressemblent comme gizmo ils ont plus ou moins le même pelage merci pour votre mp je ne veux pas m étendre ici mais vous n êtes pas seule votre courage est une force pour nous merci pour l invitation si de passage à Paris je vous souhaites de passer de douces fêtes avec vos « petits cadeaux du ciel »


J'ai pris à  l'envers la photo( pour voir si elle passe à l'endroit sur le site), celle que vous avez envoyé de Gizmo en gros plan elle est trop belle  :Smile: . 
Baloo et Gizmo ne se ressemblent pas mais se sont mes photos qui ne sont pas super .. et c vrai que quand on regarde les photos sur lesquelles on ne voit que leur dessus de tête quand ils mangent et bien ça porte à confusion .  :Smile:  

Encore MERCI Patiline,  pour ces sublimes photos plastifiées !!

Baloo était là cette nuit, il a mangé avec moins de difficultés et  
À voulu sortir à 5h30 .. Missi n'est pas là mais elle a très bien mangé hier soir .. et là il me semble qu'il fait un peu moins froid.. ( ma voiture n'est pas complètement gelée ).

Gizmo c'est tout autre chose, je vais tenter de l'amener chez le veto si elle accepte de nous recevoir .. de toutes façons il me faut des plaques de Dermipred au cas ou pour les 2 semaines à venir ( si ils sont fermés à partir de samedi qui vient pour les fêtes de fin d'année .)

Je pense que Gizmo déprime.. pour l'instant il n'a mangé qu'un peu de viande rouge mais vraiment peu .. et il est dans mes bras...

Voilà, pour les petits coeurs sur pattes.

Oups bah en fait elle se met de biais .. bon on voit quand même qu'elle est trop belle la photo .. je ne sais plus de quand elle date .. mais il a l'air bien sur cette photo avec les yeux bien ouvert !! ::  il a est croquer... de BISOUS

----------


## catrina

Retour de chez le veto .. bouche rouge gencives et gorge, malgré le propolis ... en plus de l'injection d'Ara 3000 on a aussi mis de l'aloe vera. . Moi seule je n'arriverais pas à lui garder la bouche ouverte pour le spray ..

J'ai l'impression que c'est sans fin .. 
Et oui j'ai repris des plaquettes de dermipred .. 
Si pas d'urgence avant la réouverture du cabinet, rdv positionné pour la réouverture ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour , 

Debout depuis 3h du mat .. très compliqué pour nourrir bébé bcp de pots ouverts !! 7h il arrive a manger apres plusieurs tentatives de leschouilles mimiques et accepte finalement une mousse Gold saumon 



  ::   :: 

Pas de Missi .. et très grosse frayeur avec le chien Baloo est parti alors qu'il pleut .. il a mangé avant .. malgré la pluie il est parti .. J'ai fais le tour du paté de maison .. mais pas de Missi cette nuit .. et Baloo était une rue plus loin en pleine rue .. J'ai tenté de le prendre dans mes bras .. dès que j'ai marché il a paniqué et a sauté. .  :Frown:  .. il m'a suivi un peu la rue juste au dessus d'où nous sommes.. J'ai attendu finalement il est revenu tant bien que mal avec plusieurs tentatives de prise dans les bras et plusieurs sauts .. il a re mangé un peu et est reparti .. ça ne lui ressemble pas de partir sous la pluie .. mais le chien lui a fait bien trop peur .

----------


## doriant

Bonjour catrina. Diii pour guizmo, as tu vu de nouveaux vetos depuis la fin de ses operations, pour avoir leur avis sur à peu pres tout ?

----------


## catrina

> Bonjour catrina. Diii pour guizmo, as tu vu de nouveaux vetos depuis la fin de ses operations, pour avoir leur avis sur à peu pres tout ?


Coucou Myriam  :: ,


Même si je n'interviens pas, quand ma connexion me permet je suis ton post Edgi Fedora Gary et Gladys , ils vivent heureux et que de progrès !! Ton appartement est un paradis pour chat !! T'es une maman  ::  pleine d'amour d'attention et de patience pour eux .. et Franck aussi enfin un papa  :Smile: 


Oui, Gizmo a vu d'autres vetos souvent en urgence quand le cabinet à côté est fermé ou pas joignable .. J'ai discuté récemment avec le ponte en dentisterie le dernier qui a opéré Gizmo, peut être que son âge joue bcp le petit gabarit mais la force dont il fait preuve pour se battre en surprend plus d'un .., il comprend tout ce que je lui décrit il souhaiterait le revoir mais je ne peux y aller .. et puis en plus du trajet la consultation est très chère .. il m'a aussi conseillé pour Baloo qu'il faut que je parvienne à trapper ..


Difficile de "soigner " Gizmo avec autre chose que le dermipred .. les injections d'Ara 3000 on continue ( je ne sais pas si ça aide mais j'ai décidé de continuer ) .. par contre je refuse les injections retards a haute dose ( sauf en tout debut septembre ou il n'était vraiment pas bien du tout , je ne savais plus quoi faire, je me demandais même si toutes les journées et nuits de grosses chaleurs ne jouaient pas ) .sinon je préfère doser des demi -cachets de dermipred selon comment je le vois .. ainsi que le propolis et Epp de temps à autre mais ça ne passe vraiment pas et si dans la boisson ( même 2 goûtes ) il ne boit plus .... le problème avec cette maladie , c'est qu'il y a bcp de souches différentes et ce qui va fonctionner sur un chat ne va pas forcément fonctionner pour un autre .. Gizmo a eu les injections retard, ça n'est pas un traitement mais un cache douleur .. il a eu les injection d'interféron .. il a eu l'homéopathie à l'eau distillée ( peut être que je devrais reprendre ) et depuis septembre les injections d'Ara 3000 ( ça n'est pas dans l'ordre ... ya eu aussi l'argent colloïdal .. bref peut être que je m'y prend très mal .. Là je pense que le fait qu'il soit enfermé depuis 5 semaines ça n'aide pas du tout .. demain même si je n'ai pas de chauffage je vais tenter de monter à l'appartement pour voir comment il réagi .. si je vois qu'il stress de trop j'ai peur que ça impact sa santé. . Car selon moi le moral me stress .. bref joue énormément sur le physique donc retour de plein fouet des crises .. il faut que j'y aille à taton ..


J'ai vu pour ton bébé Gary, ou une extraction dentaire a été faite sur une dent lors d'un détartrage .. apparemment ça devait le faire souffrir .. je me dis qui sait peut être que pour Baloo c la même chose et qu'il souffre peut être d'une ou deux dents cassées qu'ils vont juste retirer les douloureuses et que tout rentrera dans l'ordre pour lui ..

Mais c encore une logistique complexe pour qu'il soit vu .. le trapper le trajet .. les jours fériés ..mais on va y arriver ..

Je profites de ce message pour vous souhaitez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année. 
Que la misère cesse de croître et quelle régresse enfin pour finalement disparaître ..

Gizmo  ::  Baloo  ::  Missi  ::   Catherine .

P.s : Doriant, j'avais essayé de mette des vidéos .. mais moi ça met des liens .. comment tu fais pour qu'on voit directement la vidéo ?

----------


## doriant

En fait au delà de l'incertitude de la reussite de ses traitements, ils ne parviennent pas à enrayer ses douleurs ? Tu n'as aucune consultation gratuite, a titre de suivi normal voire meme à titre de "réparation" pour les echecs ? parce qu'après tout ce que tu as essayé, bon je n'y connais rien hein, mais le plus prometteur a été fait, tant ds les soins que par ceux qui les ont realisés, et tout l'argent que tu as engagé, c qd meme dingue je trouve, meme si tu dis les souches nombreuses, que le resultat soit ca et qu'à present l'evolution soit ralentie parce que tu ne peux pas suivre financierement et que personne parmi tous qui l'ont suivi ne fasse un geste de son coté.... Un ponte parce que ct complexe et que tu veux le meilleur pr lui, mais au final, le resultat est-il plus abouti que sil avait été suivi ds un ptit cabinet ? si la souche est rare peut-etre qu'un veto moins connu n'aurait pas moins de chances de traiter aussi bien, en tout cas yaurait plus d'argent pr differentes combinaisons de soins ? Moi c juste ca qui m'interpelle,  le "ponte" voudrait voir baloo ds la foulée mai je suppose qu'il fera payer la consult a part, toi biensur tu penses tabler sur les 2chats mais il fera consultation individuelle, et te relancera pr voir l'un, l'autre, alors que baloo c peut etre pas un cas d'une complexité absolue qui necessite cette adresse ?  Est-ce que tu as parlé du calicivirose de guizmo avec d'autres personnes qui connaissent ce pb, fée des chats me vient en tete mais ya ptetre lilou, catscity ou d'autres ici qui peuvent te suggerer une autre voie ? tu sais je ne me permettrais pas de te juger, ou de te dire que tu as mal fait ci ou ca, je crois que tu as dû prendre des décisions difficiles et tout tenté d'ailleurs et fait avec ton coeur, au mieux que tu esperais. Mais faut continuer a te battre pr lui, chercher encore, je sais pâs si la question est de savoir si c un cachet, un demi par ci par là pr que ca aille mieux, attendre 3mois, 12mois, mais peut-etre qu'il faut tout revoir, tant qu'il souffre et ne se nourrit pas correctement, l'interet de voir qq1 etranger a tous ses soins, c qu'il va peut-etre pointer qqchose qui ne va pas, voire meme une erreur, que les autres qui sont intervenus ne reconnaitront pas, et ouvrir une autre voie, si tant est qu'on puisse soulager ce chat, si on ne peut y parvenir completement, que qq1 ait l'honneteté de le dire pr qu'on stabilise les choses. C aussi qu'il sera moins cher, alors que les traitements sont deja très couteux, et que finalement il sera peut-etre aussi apte a tester et interpreter les resultats ? Voilà je voulais juste te dire ca ma catrina, je ne serai certainement pas aussi patiente que toi en tel cas, depuis le temps que tu te démenes pr lui, j'aurai deja peté un scandale, peut-etre que tu as raison de rester avec le meme, mais prends d'autres avis, ca ne mange pas de pain comme on dit, et les enjeux sont trop importants. Tu parlais du spray en lui ouvrant la bouche, n'hesite pas a le dire si tu as du mal a donner, yaura ptetre d'autres astuces ou tout autre chose qui fera l'effet attendu et necessaire. Je te souhaite plein de courage en tout cas pour poursuivre et du très positif pr guizmo, il est bien mignon et te fait confiance, je souhaite pr vous cette année qu'on puisse stabiliser au mieux ses soucis pour qu'il vive bien son quotidien.

Ici les chats tu sais, je croise les doigts tjrs pr que rien de mechant ne leur tombe sur la tete car c très compliqué de les soigner vu le contexte, meme pr des choses banales, faire prendre un cachet, mettre du collyre... pr gladys comme tu as vu a fallu l'endormir rien que pr diagnostiquer, alors ca ca parait rien mais quand elle aura 15ans deja on pourra pas faire ca sans risques. Je leur donne du bon manger en esperant que cela evitera ou retardera les soucis de l'age venant, il faudra a un moment donné faire des bilans, pr les reins et les dents style, pour edgi qui a 9ans j'y pense particulierement, en plus il a eu gros chamboulement de vie depuis le refuge, je vais attendre un an encore, et j'espere avoir d'ici là instauré une bonne confiance pour que ca se passe bien, qu'il n'en revienne pas traumatisé. Meme pour la reussite des soins ca passe aussi par ca, donc jespere qu'on y arrivera meme sils ne seront jamais très manipulables.

Pour les videos, une fois hebergé et partagé, si je me rappelle bien car je me gourre souvent aussi, faut ouvrir la page de lecture video sur le site, et copier le lien ds "inserer une video". Ce n'est pas le lien spé forum/blog ou chepa quoi. Jespere ne pas dire de bêtise, fais une tentative tu pourras tjrs modifier. Je file à mes imperatifs, je te souhaite un très bon reveillon ce soir, avec ceux que tu aimes  :Smile:  grosses bises à toi ainsi qu'aux felins  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

J'ai pas tout compris pour le partage des vidéos mais c pas grave .


Pour la veto qui est tout proche , en effet elle ne me fait pas de prix, mais dès le début avant même qu'il soit à mon nom comme les autres vetos d'ailleurs, elle m'a bien dit qu'il n'y avait pas de vrai traitement, que ça serait un gouffre, elle ne fait pas d'extraction dentaire elle ne fait pas de laser .. elle m'avait de suite conseillé le ponte en dentisterie c pour ça que j'avais pris rdv avec lui mais avec tout ce qui s'est passé le rendez vous était trop éloigné il a fallu prendre des décisions .


Finalement après les échecs, c'est seulement en fin avril que le ponte a opéré Gizmo. ( pour retirer toutes les racines et les dents qui restaient ) Et grâce à Mikita qui nous a emmené. Il voulait faire un suivi mais c bien trop loin et je ne pouvais y retourner, sans une personne pour nous y conduire. Après son opération sa bouche était vraiment plus saine  bcp bcp moins rouge dans les 10 jours qui ont suivi l'opération  .. il m'a prescrit a l'époque entre autre du tramodol mais je ne suis JAMAIS parvenue à lui donner. Je pense que j'ai du relâcher le suivi cet été ( j'étais à bout de force )et du coup le voyant mieux avant l'été j'étais heureuse de me dire que je ne lui donnais presque plus de dermipred .. Sauf que ça n'était pas la solution.. après je pense que j'ai fais une autre erreur , le propolis je lui administre directement via la pipette du bocal .. Sauf que du coup le produit est sûrement contaminé et moi je lui retransmet à chaque fois .. j'sais pas si c'est clair ..

Donc voilà, Gizmo à vu bcp de vetos et aucun ( melun - Vaux le penil - le mee sur seine - fontainebleau .. paris , Velizy ) aucun ne m'a dit que ça se soignerait, qu'ils ont déjà vu des cas de rémission ( plus ou moins longue ) mais ils ne seraient dire ce qui fait la différence sur tel ou tel cas ..( je suis aussi le FB sur le calicivirus soigner au naturel .. mais moi je n'arrive pas à lui administrer les produits que j'ai et il y en a bcp que je n'ai pas .. )

En plus, ils pensent et moi aussi de plus en plus .. que Gizmo fonctionne à l'affectif .. je suis sa bouée de secours , sa canne, sa maman ..


Pour Baloo c'est moi qui l'ai appelé, car vu tout ce qui s'est passé pour Gizmo, 3 anesthésies ( pour la même chose ) plus avec les injections d'interféron ) je me suis dis qu'il fallait directement le contacter lui .. , il a ete gentil de me recontacter un soir .. il m'a dit de faire faire une biochimie et nef ( ça je ne suis plus sûre du nom ) et que de part les résultats il me ferait part de son ressenti mais qu'il était préférable qu'il le voit ..

Ca ne sera pas lui .. si je parviens à le trapper la semaine prochaine quand je serais en congé alors avec Flokelo nous contacterons une clinique de Corbeil ( une clinique ou flokelo doit amener ces protégés ).. et faut que la personne qui disait vouloir m'accompagner soit dispo .. reste tout à faire .. le trapper le 2 janvier faire le trajet jusque Corbeil ( j'appréhende trop .. ) en allant juste à côté il n'a pas du tout supporté! ! Mon coeur battait à 100 km heure quand j'ai fermé la boîte alors qu'il était dedans .. alors aller jusqu'à Corbeil .. et ensuite, le traitement ... trop compliqué avec Gizmo mais alors avec Baloo rien que pour l'ausculter il va falloir l'anesthésier ..



Quand tu vois ce petit coeur plein d'amour , ( sa langue bcp trop souvent à l'extérieur de sa bouche  :Frown:  ) t'as envie de trouver la solution miracle.



Pour ce soir, il est préférable que Gizmo et moi partions faire un essai à l'appartement .. Oui pas de chauffage mais il semble faire moins froid .. Donc pas d'eau chaude non plus ,ça j'aviserai .. et faut que Missi et Baloo aient le ventre bien plein .. avant que nous partions ..

Bonnes fêtes à vous tous. Et gros bisous à tous vos protégés.






C'est tellement mieux dodo sur maman  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


J'espère que vous avez passé un Joyeux Noël.

Nous n'avons pas pu partir tester l'appartement pour Gizmo .. il n'est pas en super forme .. il mange que très peu avec ou sans dermipred et il faut être très patiente pour le peu qu'il mange.. il faisait très froid ces derniers jours, comme aujourd'hui .. si je le chamboule en le changeant de lieu alors qu'il ne va pas fort et qu'en plus le chauffage n'y est pas .. l'un de mes frères devait passer hier à lappart pour juste regarder un peu en attendant un plombier mais il n'a pas pu venir au final.


Missi et Baloo ne sont pas là, j'ai fait le tour du paté de maison à plusieurs reprises entre 4h et 7h15 .. en rentrant pour faire plusieurs tentatives pour que Gizmo mange .. je suis gelée ..


Je me demande où ils sont ??!!


Gizmo a choisi en mai - juin 2017 cette maison ( quand mon père a été hospitalisé ) j'avais bcp de choses en tête .. et quand mon père est rentré chez lui fin juin .. alors il se cachait dans le garage et je passais des nuits avec lui en bas a le nettoyer , le calinet et tout faire pour qu'il s'alimente .. lui voulait surtout des câlins ... il a fallu bcp bcp de temps pour qu'il ai le droit de passer la porte de la chambre ... bien que pour lui c'était déjà sa maison .

Avez vous des choses à me conseiller pour un déménagement dans un tout autre lieu qui n'a strictement rien à voir ..

Je partirais avec les litières " sans les nettoyer " mais quoi d'autre ?? .. je suis son coussin favoris .. ou alors le banc en hauteur collé au radiateur .. il sera seul toute la journée dans un nouvel endroit inconnu , lui qui demande tant d'attention et de câlins à peine je passe la porte ..


Il faut qu'il soit mieux portant pour que nous quittions les lieux .. car j'ai peur que le changement joue sur sa santé .. et puis il faudra que les premiers jours je sois présente ... ça n'est pas simple ..


Et Baloo et Missi .. comment faire .. Gizmo ne supporte pas Baloo ou l'attention que je lui porte quand il est là. . C'est comme ci Gizmo voulait l'exclusivité !! Baloo malade qu'il va falloir trapper .. Missi qu'il va falloir trapper et qui ne supporte pas d'être enfermé  :Frown: ( à miauler à tue tete .. et à sauter contre les murs... punaise c'est compliqué ..


Comment leur expliquer que c'est pour les sortir de la rue ..
Je me pose 36000 questions  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Mon bébé Gizmo  :: : Mon Protecteur .. :: 


Hier, je ne sais pas exactement à quelle heure .. je me souviens juste que je nourrissais Missi et que Baloo n'était pas là. . Peut être était il 18h .. je n'avais pas la forme et pas la force d'aller dans la rue le chercher . J'ai tenté et de suite rebroussée chemin ..

Je me souviens ne pas me sentir bien et après plus rien .. J'ai fais un malaise et on m'a retrouvé par terre dans le garage au milieu de mon vomi, fiévreuse . . J'ai repris un peu mes esprits vers 22h30 .. et qui est resté collé à moi .. et ne voulait pas se décoller malgré mon entourage qui le faisait descendre du lit ( j'ai des images et je sens une chaleur tout contre moi... ) et il en fut ainsi toute la nuit ... Mon protecteur qui a essayé de prendre soins de lui tout seul , manger un peu tout seul de part l'état de sa gamelle .. mais surtout ne pas s'éloigner de maman qui n'est pas bien !!
 :: 

J'en ai passé des nuits à rester à tes côtés mon coeur, à tendre l'assiette pour que tu manges chaques jours matin et soir. à te faire plein de Câlins parce que je t'aime et que tu es sans cesse en demande d'affection ... Tu es un coeur sur pattes mon bébé je l'ai toujours dis depuis notre première rencontre ou pareil, je faisais un malaise en nourrissant les chats errants et toi tu es sorti de nul part dans un état lamentable, je venais de m'assoir et toi sans même me connaître tu es venu sur mes genoux .. tu étais plein de bave de croûtes bizarre sur tout le corps , pourtant j'ai tout de suite vu en toi UNE BOULE D'AMOUR , UN COEUR SUR PATTES !!!


JE T'AIME MON BÉBÉ !! ::  ::  :: 




J'ai encore un peu mes jambes en coton, je suis quand même allée voir si Baloo  ::  et Missi  ::  étaient présents ( je ne descends pas longtemps contrairement à d'habitude, mais plusieurs fois .. .) Pas de Missi ni de Baloo ... Croc Blanc et un chat noir sont présents à se faire la guerre. . J'ai juste fait du bruit pour les séparer .. Croc Blanc me parle bcp bcp .. il n'est pas heureux dans son pseudo foyer sinon il ne passerait pas sa vie ici !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Prenez bien soin de vous , Gizmo est vraiment touchant 
Il vous aime ,ainsi que les autres . ::

----------


## catrina

> Prenez bien soin de vous , Gizmo est vraiment touchant 
> Il vous aime ,ainsi que les autres .


Merci Roukmoutt. .. ::  vous aussi prenez bien soin de vous ..

----------


## catrina

" Maman tes poussées de fièvre m'ont épuisé ! ! Laisses moi faire dodo.. "

Tous nos voeux de bonheur à vous et vos protégés !! :: 

Gizmo  ::  Baloo  ::  Missi  ::  Catherine ::  

Que tous vos souhaits se réalisent , même les plus fous .. ::

----------


## catrina

A l'aube de cette nouvelle année, je vous présente mes meilleurs vœux et j'espère de tout cœur que vos souhaits, même les plus fous ou les plus impossibles, seront exaucés.
Voici une liste non exaustive:
Des sourires, pour chasser la tristesse, 
De l’audace, pour que les choses ne restent jamais en place, 
De la confiance, pour faire disparaître les doutes, 
Des gourmandises, pour croquer la vie, 
Du réconfort, pour adoucir les jours difficiles, 
De la générosité, pour le plaisir de partager, 
Des arcs en ciel, pour colorer les idées noires, 
Du courage, pour continuer à avancer ! 
BONNE et HEUREUSE ANNÉE 2019  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

Bonne année a vous aussi Catrina et que des solutions arrivent pour vos deux petits protégés,et que gizmo et vous guerissent!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catrina

> Bonne année a vous aussi Catrina et que des solutions arrivent pour vos deux petits protégés,et que gizmo et vous guerissent!!!!!!!!!!!!


Merci Vivie maratta , la santé pour TOUS !! Il y avait 16 protégés en 2016 .. aujourd'hui il en reste 3 les plus âgés et moins bien portant , que je tente de sortir de la rue  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Bébé est tout chamboulé avec le temps que je consacre à Baloo 

 mon coeur quand je lâche l'assiette  :Smile:  .. J'ai du lui redonner un demi cachet de dermipred ..

----------


## catrina

Mon bébé Gizmo fait des bruits de "râlement" j'espère qu'il n'a pas de douleurs .. il sent que je suis inquiète et reste dans mes bras .. 





 


Il pense à Baloo lui aussi ?? Il ne veut pas manger .. 
Missi n'est pas là et il fait bien froid .

----------


## catrina

Petit coeur  ::  , que d'émotions : 











Toujours aussi difficile de manger .. enfin ça dépend des jours ... Gizmo boit de l'eau depuis plusieurs mois .. plusieurs gamelles ..qu'il rechigne un peu .. car dans deux de l'EPP ( peu de gouttes par rapport à la quantité d'eau ... mais sinon il ne boit pas .. Et dans une autre du propolis ..

----------


## catrina

MIMI EST LÀ   :: ! ! LA PAUVRE PUCE






  et toi quel âge as-tu petite puce ?? Je t'ai vu la première fois le 15 août 2015 .. avec tes chatons .. J'ai eu bcp de mal à te trapper seulement en fin 2016 tu avais eu d'autres portées ... les voisins se fichaient royalement de toi mais ne supportaient plus que tu fasses des portées ... pour autant, aucun d'entre eux n'étaient fichu de m'aider à te trapper ... ou est ce que tu peux bien te protéger par ce temps ??? Et ces voisins ...Pourquoi ne veux tu pas rester au moins dans le garage ...

----------


## catrina

Bébé Gizmo  ::  qui regarde maman préparer un gâteau d'anniversaire pour son papa .. et qui ne comprend pas que je ne lui donne pas à manger en tenant l'assiette et du coup ne mange pas , il me regarde il miaule ... 

    " Maman pourquoi tu ne tient pas l'assiette ? "

----------


## catrina

Petit coeur cette nuit, après avoir mangé difficilement et avant que je ne parte .. 

Je ne sais pas si arrêter les injections d'Ara 3000 .. peut être tenter le laser mais où et surtout sous dermipred casi tous les jours .. pas sûre que ça agisse.. sans compter le prix que je ne connais pas d'ailleurs ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée je viens de voir les photos à l'envers .. jsuis toujours sur mon téléphone ..

----------


## catrina

https://youtu.be/eEY_2EGf-Rw

https://youtu.be/OuJecwZZcdc

----------


## catrina

Désolée je ne parviens pas à vous mettre les vidéos directement , cf message ci-dessus avec les liens

----------


## Patiline

chere catrina pensees en ce debut 2019 et surtout la SANTE vous en avez vraiment besoin j espere que vous avez passe des fetes agreables avec vos bebes, pepe gizmo toujours aussi trognon  :: voici titi le vieux bouddha de 20 ANS qui me fait penser a gizmo

----------


## Patiline



----------


## Patiline

TITI MELUSINE ET PATOUNE

----------


## catrina

Merci Patiline !! La santé pour TOUS ( deux jambes, deux pattes ou 4 pattes  :Smile:  ..

Gizmo  ::  ne mange pas beaucoup, toujours un petit pot de colle plein d'amour a donner  :: .. il veut l'exclusivité  :: .. je crois que son moral et par la même sa santé physique en pâtissent. :: 


Oh oui, Titi a un petit air de Gizmo  :Smile:  j'en reviens pas qu'il ai 20 ans .. sur la photo on ne dirait pas . Un petit jenot  :Smile:  :: 


J'ai reconnu Patoune  :Smile: 

Mélusine est très Belle !! Que de beaux bébés  :Smile:  :: 


C'est beau de les voir à se lover pour dormir ensemble  :Smile: 

 ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Gizmo n'a pas mangé cette nuit avant que je ne parte .. et il est resté collé à moi jusqu'à ce que je me lève à 3h il était mi sur moi mi sur mon visage  . .. impossible de le déloger .. nuit difficile ... Baloo n'a quasiment pas mangé non plus et Missi je ne l'ai pas revu depuis hier matin à 11h 30  :Frown:  

Épuisant de tourner en vain .. espérons que ce soir ils mangent ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Un peu malade ce week end je n'ai pu honorer le rdv veto pour Gizmo hier matin .. impossible de rester trop longtemps debout ..  :Frown: 

Petit coeur m'a fait une très grosse frayeur et je pense que lui aussi a eu très peur ... Puisqu'il me colle encore plus !!

Dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi , je n'étais pas bien .. nous sommes allés au lit vers 20h je pense .. je l'ai entendu vouloir sortir de la chambre à un moment .. il est sorti sauf que mon père a du sortir dehors et Gizmo l'a suivi !! Gizmo ne sort pas .. il veut sortir quand il fait bon mais depuis plusieurs semaines pas du tout tellement il a froid .. mon père ne se souviens pas de ce qu'il s'est passé. . Je me suis réveillée vers 2h et j'ai vu qu'il n'était pas là !! J'ai cherché dans la chambre rien .. dans le salon rien .. je me suis dis punaise si il se cache c'est qu'il va très mal .. dans le garage ou il y a plein de bordel à mon frère .. rien sauf Baloo ... et là j'ouvre la porte et qui hurle et entre en courant !!! Mon petit coeur complètement gelé !! J'ai eu un petit malaise et après avoir nourri tout le monde il est resté cloîtré toute la fin de nuit et toute la journée contre moi !! Il ne voulait plus sortir .. et si j'avais le malheur de bouger pour aller aux toilettes il se mettait à crier à tue tête !! Peur de l'abandon .. j'en suis casi sûre !! Je lui ai expliqué que je ne l'abandonnerai pas !!! Qu'il n'aurait jamais dû sortir sans ma présence .. que c'est de ma faute je ne tenais plus et je ne pensais pas qu'il allait sortir ..



Bébé avant que je ne parte !! 


Couvrez vous il fait bien froid

----------


## catrina

Recherche de croquettes appétentes de petites tailles et de bonne qualité pour Baloo et Gizmo . Un conseil ? 

Missi la beauté qui refuse d'entrer  :Frown:  mange sans difficulté les one à la dinde. 



Ma beauté !! Cette photo ne date pas d'aujourd'hui et quand je te vois tu es frigorifiée et affamée ...  :Frown:  pourtant tu refuses de rester enfermé  :Frown:  .. comment faire pour te sortir de la rue .. si seulement j'avais du temps et un endroit où tu te sentirais sereine .. pour te mettre en confiance .. 
Des fois,  je me dis que tu refuses de rester dans le même lieu que Baloo et Gizmo de peur d'être contaminé. .

----------


## lyric64

Oh Catrina, comme je suis contente d'avoir trouvé ton post pour Baloo et ton p'tit Gizmo si attachants !
Il a dû vraiment avoir peur  de s'être retrouvé dehors ! et ouf de soulagement qu'il ne soit pas allé loin !
Pour des croquettes souples pour tes petits coeurs, peut être pourrais tu aller sur un post de croquettes ou alimentation humide pour chat? Ils t'aideront sûrement (là où tu as posté c'est un post pour alimentation chien  ::  )

----------


## catrina

> Oh Catrina, comme je suis contente d'avoir trouvé ton post pour Baloo et ton p'tit Gizmo si attachants !
> Il a dû vraiment avoir peur  de s'être retrouvé dehors ! et ouf de soulagement qu'il ne soit pas allé loin !
> Pour des croquettes souples pour tes petits coeurs, peut être pourrais tu aller sur un post de croquettes ou alimentation humide pour chat? Ils t'aideront sûrement (là où tu as posté c'est un post pour alimentation chien  )


 :Embarrassment:  oui lyric64 , j'avais vu que le post était dédié à l'alimentation pour chien mais sur certains messages ils parlaient de chats alors je me suis dis peut être que ...  :Embarrassment: 

Je vais aller voir l'autre post dont vous parlé .. Merci  :Smile:

----------


## lyric64

> oui lyric64 , j'avais vu que le post était dédié à l'alimentation pour chien mais sur certains messages ils parlaient de chats alors je me suis dis peut être que ... 
> 
> Je vais aller voir l'autre post dont vous parlé .. Merci



Pas grave Catrina, voici le post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...-p-520-a-8491/

----------


## catrina

Bonjour, 

Merci lyric64  ::  .. je suis allée voir .. mais jsuis perdue ... trop d'infos à lire sur mon téléphone c un peu galère .. 

J'ai souvent le sentiment de parler seul sur ce post, si vous pensé que je dois le supprimer faites m'en part. 
( il faudra aussi me dire comment on fait )

J'ai toujours besoin d'aide mais je peux comprendre que vous soyez lassés .. 

Bonne journée

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pu vous mettre de photos ce week end .. plusieurs petits soucis .. 
Mon coeur a une sorte de toux qui ne le quitte pas depuis que je le connais .. Sa gorge doit être bien prise .. c'est comme si il avait une boule de poil à régurgiter ( ça n'est pas le cas mais c'est pour vous donner une idée ) c'est long et ça semble douloureux .. comme ci il s'étouffait. . Après quelques secondes bien une bonne minute tout rentre dans " l'ordre ". Et les satanées mimiques toujours présentes. 

Il faut toujours autant de patience pour qu'il accepte de manger alors qu'en même temps il crie famine !! Plusieurs pots sous le nez ... il renifle .. part et miaule dès que je prends un autre pot et ainsi de suite .. il ne veut plus de viande hachée .. je lui donne un peu de beurre .. tout petit peu histoire qu'il leschouille (mais là aussi faut être patiente ) quand finalement il leschouille tant bien que mal .. ) il attaque le reste .. selon si il a eu mal ou pas ... il a faim .. mais le fait d'assimiler la douleur au fait de manger ça n'aide vraiment pas .. une heure après il avait enfin mangé un petit pot de terrine et un tout peu peu de mousse .. et hop "au dodo câlin maman "..." bah euh  non je ne peux pas petot coeur, faut que je me prépare pour aller prendre mon train pour aller travailler bébé . ."

Il est vraiment très très très câlin .. de la colle à côté c'est Rien  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Il ne faut pas supprimer ce post Catrina.
Mes derniers achats sur la boutique de DORIANT sont pour vous (20 €).
Ce n'est pas grand chose mais une petite aide quand même.

----------


## MarieSue

Et Non faut pas. Casanova a quelques marraines, certes pas riches, mais qui le suivent même discrètement. Ainsi que Baloo et Missie.

----------


## catrina

Merci les filles !!! C'est adorable .

J'espère que petit coeur Casanova ressent vos bonnes ondes  :Smile: 


Bah oui, on est "pauvre en finance" mais pleines d'amour ..!!! Je préférerai avoir les deux, entre autre .. mais bon  :Smile:  on va pas se plaindre lol


Merci MarieSue et Patricia45, merci bcp  :Smile: 


Bisous de Missi ( pas présente entre 3h et 5h30 ) j'espère ce soir , de Baloo ( on verra si il est caché dans le garage quand je vais rentrer ou si il est dehors à attendre que je lui ouvre la porte.. c un coeur tendre qui veut plein de câlins!! bon un peu joueur avec ses pattounes ) et notre Casanova qui , à peine je vais passer la porte va miauler à tue tête jusqu'à ce que je m'occupe de lui ... Le truc c'est que je dois m'occuper de nourrir Missi et Baloo avant .. rester tout proche de Missi si elle reste dehors car Croc Blanc viendrait la deloger et manger son assiette .. en plus, je préfère qu'ils ne se côtoient pas de trop Missi Gizmo et Baloo ...peur de contaminer Missi et aussi avec la porte qui doit rester ouverte pour Missi je ne veux pas qu'il sorte .. Même si avec le froid normalement il ne veut pas sortir ..

Mais il entend dès que je rentre ( jsuis obligées d'entrer pour aller chercher la nourriture et de toutes façons Baloo coeur tendre veut entrer si il est dehors .. et Missi entre si je tarde de trop à la servir .. mais si j'ai le malheur de fermer la porte .. scandale ! ! Panique à bord pour elle .. un bruit de maison et zou elle file dehors ..


Si j'étais chez moi .. pas en appartement mais là où je suis .. et bien malgré ses pleures je tenterai de la laisser enfermé et je lui parlerai.. Même si le moindre bruit l'affole. . Mais les fois où j'ai tenté mon père a ouvert la porte ... avec une cage de convalescence j'y arriverais peut être .. mais pas sûre que mes parents cautionnent la tentative de sociabilisation d'autant plus qu'il faut du temps .. bcp de patience .. Qu'elle comprenne qu'elle ne risque rien qu'elle prenne confiance .. le truc c que dans cette environnement ( ou elle doit ressentir qu'elle n'est pas la "bienvenue " pas sûre que ça fonctionne ..


Pas sûre que ce soit compréhensible ce que je viens d'écrire ..



Encore merci les tatas  :Smile:  ça fait plaisir de voir des petits mots  :Smile:  lyric64 merci aussi pour avoir mis des petits mots  :Smile: 

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Tata Roukmoutt ?  Vous savez si elle va bien ?

----------


## catrina

Ok maman elle nous soigne , nous nourri et nous Câline .. mais punaise , la moindre saleté qui traîne, et boom c'est pour elle et elle ne peut plus bouger ..

Alors je bave bcp mais moi aussi je prends soin de ma maman ..


Je veille sur elle .. elle est faible, alors le moindre bruit je suis attentif pour ne pas qu'on l'attaque .. j lui fais des câlins baveux ( la bave c'est pas volontaire .. )


  moi sur maman un peu grippée. .


  je la protège .. en surveillant à son chevet .

----------


## catrina

::  Bébé j'ai le bras engourdi , euh je peux bouger stp ?? 




 ::  euh tu ne m'entends pas ??

----------


## Patiline

chere catrina bonjour je me doute que rien n est facile pour vous au quotidien mais il ne faut pas baisser les bras sur ce post ce serait dommage pour gizmo il a ses marraines qui le suive comme vous le dis egalement mariesue et pouvoir vous aider tous les deux est une joie alors on continue ensemble  :Pom pom girl: " pepe gizmo on t aime"     calins a gizmo bises a vous

----------


## myrtille12

Désolée de ne pas pouvoir aider financièrement.
Juste un petit témoignage, mon chat Papychat, le plus vieux, dont l'âge est estimé à 18 ans a la même attitude, genre il afaim, je le sens, et j'ouvre boîtes sur boîtes, et rien ! 
là j'ai remarqué deux choses : 
-les boites sheba aux thon et crevettes roses 
-l'huile de colza bio

L'huile de colza m'avait été conseillée par un véto pour lui, car on essayais d'éviter les médicaments pour son arthrose ; 

Plein de courage !

----------


## catrina

Merci bcp les filles  :: 

Ce matin Gizmo ne veut pas manger .. ces derniers jours j'étais présente il dort bcp mais mangeait bien plusieurs fois par jour ..dès 2h du matin .. Là rien de rien .. 

Je ne connais pas le pot Sheba thon crevette.. c derniers temps il ne mange plus du tout les mousses , il voulait les terrines Sheba il laisse les morceaux les plus durs ..
Avant je commençais avec la viande hachée crue mais ça fait bien longtemps qu'il n'en veut plus .. du coup je lui donne un tout petit peu de beurre pour qu'il commence à leschouiller mais aujourd'hui ça ne fonctionne pas ..  câlins câlins calins. . Jviens de me rendre compte que le radiateur ne fonctionne pas .. J'ai toujours un peu de fièvre donc jsuis en nage ... mais que le radiateur ne fonctionne plus et même si je suis toute mouillée il me colle peut être pour la chaleur ..

L'huile de colza bio .. c pour qu'il commence à leschouiller avant de se lancer ? 

Gizmo a 12 ans 1/2 il aura 13 ans le 15 août .. c'est un petit jeune à côté de vos petits coeurs !! 

Hier il a bcp moins bu de la gamelle ou il y a le propolis .. je crois que le propolis ça fonctionne pour au moins assainir sa bouche .. bon aujourd'hui c'est pas trop ça .. Puisque a 5h il n'a toujours rien mangé. . 

Baloo ne boit pas l'eau avec le propolis ni celle avec l' Epp et lui aussi à bcp de mimiques.

Encore merci les filles pour votre soutien et vos expériences .. je vais voir pour l'huile de colza bio .
Pour le Sheba thon crevette euh sous quel format c'est dans le commerce parce que j'ai chercher dans les mousses et terrines qu'il me reste et ya pas .. en même temps il ne veut plus tout ce qui est saumon .. les pots roses.. il est plus orange rouge pour les pots .. 

Merci

----------


## catrina

6h36 il se lance .. au final, terrine jambon .. bon il a mal du coup il peut faire voltiger son assiette .. mais ya du progrès je suis toute proche mais je ne la tient pas.. 





 

Ce matin le troisième pot fu le bon .. 
Mousse Gold : ' non maman j'en veux pas ... jsuis un grand je veux des morceaux même si je vais les laisser .. 

 ça j'en veux pas !!!


Bon euh, faut que je l'aide car il y en a plus à côté de l'assiette que dans son bidon .. mais shut faut pas lui dire il va se vexer  :Embarrassment:  .. jvais le complimenter le feliciter, lui en remettre au milieu de l'assiette  :Smile:  ... j'adore quand il essai tout seul sans que je sois forcé de lui tenir l'assiette !!! Bon j'attends depuis deux heure du matin .. jeudi je retourne au boulot .. j'aurais pas autant de temps .. à 6h30 je serais déjà partie ... c'est pas faute de s'y prendre très tôt .

----------


## catrina

Avec Petit coeur faut vraiment pas être pressé lol .. 
Et faut bouger avec lui ... 

Donc Monsieur le grand garçon .. a bien entendu laissé les morceaux de la terrine .. Même coupé. . Du coup je le suis avec la mousse pour qu'il mange un peu plus .. 

  Bon il a mangé que 1/4 de la mousse ... pour compenser tous les morceaux de terrines non mangé lol .. il me regarde fixement lol ' c'est bon maman, retire moi l'assiette de sous le nez j'en veux plus .. et puis t'es contente j'ai mangé un peu de mousse ' 



 ::  avec Guigui le canaillou au grand coeur  (je mets un 'u' pour le son ) faut vraiment pas être pressée  :Smile:

----------


## myrtille12

oui, la mousse gourmet je connais aussi, il a des passes où il ne veut que ça, et puis plus du tout ; 
les tout petit pot shéba je les trouve en supermarché
les pâtées feringa sans céréale j'ai aussi essayé, et de temps en temps c'est la seule chose qu'il peut avaler (il a une préférence pour celle au brocolis)

L'huile de colza c'était une cuillère à café le matin, une autre le soir, mais moi je fais au pif, des fois il ne lèche que l'huile, va se recoucher et une heure après il va commencer à vraiment manger ;

pas facile ! 
ah oui, et des fois quand vraiment il n'accepte plus rien, j'ouvre une vache qui rit et je lui en colle un peu sur la gueule, il se lèche et s'aperçoit que ça va, il peut manger ; après il vérifie en se faisant une petite toilette, et après il recommence à manger, ouf !

----------


## catrina

> oui, la mousse gourmet je connais aussi, il a des passes où il ne veut que ça, et puis plus du tout ; 
> les tout petit pot shéba je les trouve en supermarché
> les pâtées feringa sans céréale j'ai aussi essayé, et de temps en temps c'est la seule chose qu'il peut avaler (il a une préférence pour celle au brocolis)
> 
> L'huile de colza c'était une cuillère à café le matin, une autre le soir, mais moi je fais au pif, des fois il ne lèche que l'huile, va se recoucher et une heure après il va commencer à vraiment manger ;
> 
> pas facile ! 
> ah oui, et des fois quand vraiment il n'accepte plus rien, j'ouvre une vache qui rit et je lui en colle un peu sur la gueule, il se lèche et s'aperçoit que ça va, il peut manger ; après il vérifie en se faisant une petite toilette, et après il recommence à manger, ouf !


Oui c'est exactement ça !!! Votre petit coeur mange des croquettes ou pas du tout ? Pour qu'il se nourrisse durant mon absence je cherche une solution .. car les terrines et pâtés sèches trop vite .. Donc pas du tout appétent . Je pars très tôt et je ne rentre pas super tot .. les journées sont longues .. hormis aujourd'hui ou il n'a pas bcp mangé,  les 5 derniers jours ou j'ai été présente. . Il a bien mangé dès deux heure du matin et plusieurs fois tout au long de la journée !! Bon aujourd'hui ça n'est pas vraiment ça .. un peu à 6h30 .. un peu vers 13 h ( je lui ai donné un demi cachet de dermipred car je le sens fragile aujourd'hui quand il miaule je n'entend rien et son regard est tout tristoune .. pas trop d'entrain pour manger ... j'aime pas ça. .. Donc c câlins sur câlins .. Gizmo doit penser qu'on peut vivre de câlins et d'eau fraîche ( l'expression ne convient pas, avec ce temps il ne boit pas du tout l'eau fraîche ) il faut plutôt qu'elle soit limite tiède enfin en tout cas pas du tout fraîche ..

----------


## Patiline

bonjour catrina je voulais vous demander si vous aviez essayer le bleu de methylene pour soigner les infections comme gizmo on l appelle bleu officinal(bleu,menthol,glycerine) et il peut etre efficace j ai le souvenir de mamie qui avez nombre d animaux et qui soigner leurs plaies et blessure avec ce bleu,elle soignait aussi ses angines en badigeonnant ses amydales,remede de grandmere c etait efficace, bien sur aujour d hui il est purifié des metaux lourds on en met dans les aquariums, le prix est correct 13 EUROS les 250ml il en faut tres peu ca vaut peut etre le coup de vous renseigner, sur le site assistance-feline.bb-fr-com(bleu methylene pour gencives ) peu etre trouverez vous des reponses pour soulagez gizmo je pense que cela vaut le coup de s y interesser j ai vu moi meme que ce remede ancestral peut faire des" miracles " voila bien a vous catrina en esperant vous etre de bons conseils et a tres bientot  bises a vous et calins a petit coeur GIZMO ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Patiline,


Veuillez accepter mes excuses, je suis souvent aux urgences la douleur m'empêche de dormir et ils veulent que je sois hospitalisée et opérée à nouveau à Paris .. pour l'instant je ne veux pas même si je suis à bout de force avec pas mal de fièvre et très peu de mobilité les soucis de santé étant très mal localisés .. enfin c'est idiot il n'y a aucun endroit de bien localisé. .


Merci de penser à Gizmo et Baloo atteint de cette s .....perie de maladie enfin pour Baloo je n'ai pas fais le test mais bcp de signes .. Gizmo a toute la bouche atteinte mais surtout la gorge et les parois du fois de la langue .. Oui je connais le bleu de méthylène je voulais d'ailleurs essayer ( je suis le post sur FB calicivirus du fléau à la guérison au naturel .. ( ils ont changé de nom il y a peu ) en plus du bleu il y a bcp d'autres choses à prendre et quand ils m'ont répondu ils m'ont dit il faut compter au moins 500 euros .. moi je leur ai dis que je voulais tester le bleu dans un premier temps alors je leur demandais comment lui mettre .. Eux m'ont répondu que le bleu seul ne ferait pas effet. . Bref toujours est il qu'il faut badijoner la bouche .. mais Gizmo et Baloo ne me laisse pas leur ouvrir la gueule et en plus atteindre la gorge et le fond de la langue et les parois ... une astuce ? Même les vetos ne parviennent pas à leur garder la bouche ouverte bien longtemps ... Baloo pas du tout .. et Gizmo ça dépend des jours .. moi je n'y arrive pas .. peur de lui faire mal et voir sa réaction de fuite.... je sais il ne faut pas hésiter c'est pour son bien mais je ne vais pas vous mentir jsuis nulle .. par contre, je lui donne bcp de propolis .. epp bof .. et même si il a toujours besoin que je lui tienne l'assiette et que je sois patiente il mange peu des fois plus d'autres fois .. ) je lui mets dans l'eau je ne change plus l'eau tous les jours .. je laisse minimum 3 jours .. et je peux me tromper mais je pense que ça assaini sa bouche ( merci liola ) .. pour Baloo c'est autre chose car il ne veut pas boire dès qu'il y a l epp ou dans une autre le propolis .. il s'arrache bcp la gueule ( je lui donne un peu de métacam ) .. il ne bois pas bcp en règle générale peut être du fait des mousses et sachets .. Gizmo ne buvait pas bcp , voire pas du tout d'eau aujourd'hui c'est différent .. des fois vu comment il boit je me demande si il n'a pas un autre souci  :Frown:  .. nous ne sommes pas retourné faire des analyses .. du fait de mes soucis de santé et d'un autre chaton qui était présent ( une longue histoire encore ) ..


Mon frère, ma belle soeur les 3 petits enfants et les deux chiens qui attaquent les chats arrivent sous peu et pour une durée indéterminée. .. je n'ai plus de force et j'ai très peur pour Missi Baloo et Gizmo .. si en plus je dois être hospitalisé c'est même pas la peine ... sans compter que Gizmo ne mangerait pas .. Puisque je dois lui tenir l'assiette et ouvrir plusieurs pots à des heures type 2h du mat voir jusqu'à 5h30 idem le soir vers 19h30 20h au mieux .. Baloo n'aura plus la garage pour se cacher et Missi aura trop peut pour venir manger ..


Bref bref bref .. ça me stress et c vraiment pas ce qu'il me faut... Gizmo reste collé à moi comme pour prendre ma douleur .. le pauvre cette nuit j'ai fait bcp de bruit de douleur .. il ne doit rien comprendre .. à essayer de trouver une position pour pouvoir dormir .. je ne le laisse pas se reposer .. lui n'a jamais été agressif malgré tout ce qu'il a enduré et endure au niveau de la douleur ... moi contrairement à lui .. je suis vraiment méchante quand j'ai trop mal .. tout le monde m'énerve .. JE SUIS UNE CALAMITÉ ! !! Gizmo est une sorte de calmant ... il peut m'énerver surtout quand je ne peux pas me lever tellement la douleur est forte et surtout si je viens de trouver une posture qui aurait pu convenir .. mais très vite quand il est dans mes bras .. je lui dis mon coeur je sais que je peux être très méchante avec mon entourage et la douleur .. j'espère ne jamais l'être avec toi .. déjà que je m'en veux après couo de mes réactions .. c'est dingue par e que dans la vie de tous les jours je suis l'opposé c'est comme ci j'avais un démon en moi ...


Bon j'ai encore fait un roman ..

Si je peux mettre le bleu dans l'eau je peux tenter .. si vous avez des astuces .. je tenterai ..


Merci  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Bonjour Patiline,
> 
> 
> Veuillez accepter mes excuses, je suis souvent aux urgences la douleur m'empêche de dormir et ils veulent que je sois hospitalisée et opérée à nouveau à Paris .. pour l'instant je ne veux pas même si je suis à bout de force avec pas mal de fièvre et très peu de mobilité les soucis de santé étant très mal localisés .. enfin c'est idiot il n'y a aucun endroit de bien localisé. .
> 
> 
> Merci de penser à Gizmo et Baloo atteint de cette s .....perie de maladie enfin pour Baloo je n'ai pas fais le test mais bcp de signes .. Gizmo a toute la bouche atteinte mais surtout la gorge et les parois du fois de la langue .. Oui je connais le bleu de méthylène je voulais d'ailleurs essayer ( je suis le post sur FB calicivirus du fléau à la guérison au naturel .. ( ils ont changé de nom il y a peu ) en plus du bleu il y a bcp d'autres choses à prendre et quand ils m'ont répondu ils m'ont dit il faut compter au moins 500 euros .. moi je leur ai dis que je voulais tester le bleu dans un premier temps alors je leur demandais comment lui mettre .. Eux m'ont répondu que le bleu seul ne ferait pas effet. . Bref toujours est il qu'il faut badijoner la bouche .. mais Gizmo et Baloo ne me laisse pas leur ouvrir la gueule et en plus atteindre la gorge et le fond de la langue et les parois ... une astuce ? Même les vetos ne parviennent pas à leur garder la bouche ouverte bien longtemps ... Baloo pas du tout .. et Gizmo ça dépend des jours .. moi je n'y arrive pas .. peur de lui faire mal et voir sa réaction de fuite.... je sais il ne faut pas hésiter c'est pour son bien mais je ne vais pas vous mentir jsuis nulle .. par contre, je lui donne bcp de propolis .. epp bof .. et même si il a toujours besoin que je lui tienne l'assiette et que je sois patiente il mange peu des fois plus d'autres fois .. ) je lui mets dans l'eau je ne change plus l'eau tous les jours .. je laisse minimum 3 jours .. et je peux me tromper mais je pense que ça assaini sa bouche ( merci liola ) .. pour Baloo c'est autre chose car il ne veut pas boire dès qu'il y a l epp ou dans une autre le propolis .. il s'arrache bcp la gueule ( je lui donne un peu de métacam ) .. il ne bois pas bcp en règle générale peut être du fait des mousses et sachets .. Gizmo ne buvait pas bcp , voire pas du tout d'eau aujourd'hui c'est différent .. des fois vu comment il boit je me demande si il n'a pas un autre souci  .. nous ne sommes pas retourné faire des analyses .. du fait de mes soucis de santé et d'un autre chaton qui était présent ( une longue histoire encore ) ..
> 
> 
> ...




Le bleu de methylène c'est incroyable contre la douleur. Quand j'étais enfant on m'en badigeonnait la gorge lorsque j'avais une angine, ça anesthésie en quelques minutes. Par contre dans l'eau tu n'auras aucun effet. Il faut badigeonner généreusement les parties qui font mal. Ça peut être intéressant si ça lui permet de manger et de reprendre des forces.

----------


## catrina

Patiline Liolia , le bleu de méthylène est arrivé hier ( les pharmacies parisiennes me facturant plus et étant dans l'inconnu quand je disais que c'est pour soigner la bouche de chats je l'ai commandé à une pharmacie du Havre . 100 ml à 9euros les frais de livraison ayant été plus cher que le produit .. bon maintenant reste à leur badigeonner la bouche , c'est une autre affaire .. d'autant plus que ça tâche bien et ça ne part pas  :Smile:   .. après avoir échangé avec une personne sur FB sur le sujet pour être sûre que ce soit sans risque j'ai appris que certains chats peuvent être allergiques et engendrer des anémies .. mais ça ne sera pas le cas de Gizmo et Baloo  ::  .. cette nuit je n'ai pas tenter Gizmo miaule et du coup le chien aboit fort .. je tenterais plus tard .. 

Jsuis un peu dépassée par la fatigue les horaires les petits  coeurs malades et le tout à gérer avec le chien donc je ne passe plus sur le site .. mais un grand merci pour vos conseils .. maintenant reste à voir si je m'y prends comme un manche et si ça agit favorablement .. ces derniers jours c'était dermipred casi tous les jours .. jusqu'à hier soir .. aujourd'hui il a mangé un tout petit peu viande hachée ..  Baloo et Missi ont fui sans manger avec le chien . Je vais aller les chercher et me coucher un peu dans la foulé. .

Liola quand je vois la bonne entente dans ta famille, je rêverais qu'il en soit de même ici ( chien et chats ) 

Encore Merci les filles  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

Le tombeur de ses Dames  :Smile:  


Bleu de méthylène,  mon téléphone je ne peux pas cacher les informations il faudrait les flouter ou dites moi si je dois la supprimer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 image modifiée j'ai mis des morceaux de post'it pour cacher les informations de la pharmacie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je n'arrive pas à supprimer la miniature  ::  elle apparaît toujours sur le message.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin une qui ne ressors pas à l'envers !

----------


## catrina

Je suis bloquée , je n'arrive plus à ajouter des images ?? Impossible de d'ouvrir ' choisissez un fichier'

----------


## catrina

::  ATTENTION  VOUS RISQUEZ DE TOMBER SOUS SON CHARME !!  ::   ::

----------


## catrina

J'ai pas réussi à mettre le bleu de méthylène .. Quand je nettoie leur bouche c'est la bave à l'extérieur ( ainsi que leur corps avec tous les poils collés .. ) mais l'intérieur c'est une autre affaire .. jvais y arriver mais au bout de combien de temps ...

----------


## catrina

Je ne sais pas si on voit sur la photo .. mais Baloo et Gizmo vont finir avec un contour de bouche ( noir bleu ) et pas grand chose sur les gencives  :: 
Je ne pense pas parvenir à accéder au fond de sa bouche ni même le fond de sa langue  ::  Baloo n'en parlons même pas


Missi à 7h .. olala bcp de vent

----------


## catrina

Le bleu de méthylène ne réussit pas vraiment à petit coeur ... je le trouve éteint et tout penot avec.. J'ai repris une boite de Dermipred  :Frown:  et rien à faire il faut que je sois avec lui pour qu'il mange même si il a faim !! Et en plus faut insister et toujours faire plusieurs assiettes ! !


Sinon, euh bah euh comme il bave bah euh il devient vert sur plusieurs partie du corps .. Euh c le bleu de méthylène , j'sais pas si on voit vraiment sur les photos .



 Bon mes photos sont nulles .. :: 

Malgré sa teinture verte c'est quand même un Beau Goss  ::

----------


## catrina

Maman tu restes avec moi aujourd'hui, hein ? Et euh tu me fais des câlins toute la journée , ok ?  ::

----------


## MarieSue

Comment ça va depuis ?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour MarieSue,


Merci de prendre de ses nouvelles.


Il est enfermé depuis 6 semaines bientôt à cause de la présence du chien ( il doit déprimer ... ) il sort un peu dans la cuisine à 4h du mat avec moi mais le chien est vite à la porte .. , il a énormément de mimiques avec sa bouche.. il bave .. et mange très peu ( enfin ce matin et hier aussi .. j'insiste pendant plus d'une heure à 4h du matin mais on a énormément de mal avec le changement d'heure .. je gâche bcp bcp de nourriture pour trouver quelque chose qui lui convient .. mais ce matin vraiment pas grand chose un peu de gelée d'un sachet .. pas de viande hachée pas de poisson pas de pâté Ad , pas de mousse .. pas de terrine .. bref .. il ne veut rien .. avec ou sans dermipred ..

Après j'ai Baloo aussi en bas ou j'ai vraiment très peur avec le chien et le c'est pareil BCP de mimiques  :Frown:  il veut autant d'attention de câlins que Gizmo mais je n' arrive pas a me dédoubler , avec mes horaires et tout fermer derrière moi par mesure de sécurité. .. ( l'ambiance est pesante avec ma mère .. nous n'avons vraiment pas les mêmes opinions de la vie de tout être sur cette terre .. punaise mais comment ne pas voir qu'ils sont plein d'amour !! ... je la soupçonné de laisser les portes ouvertes et Baloo ayant très peur de ma mère il fuit au risque de se faire croquer ...



Le bleu de méthylène ne me semble pas du tout fonctionner , du coup , j'ai commandé du propolis blanc sans alcool il ne m'en restait plus bcp .. et la pharmacie devait en commander..


Je peux me tromper ( ayant essayé bcp de choses ) mais j'ai l'impression que le propolis quand il buvait l'eau ou je l'avais incorporé. . Hé bien, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'avait pas autant de mimiques et qu'il avait meilleur appétit.



Les deux petits bonhommes sont tellement plein d'Amour a donner .. il faut les voir quand ils me voient arriver ..

Missi et Baloo ... puis Gizmo quand il me voit ... on a l'impression que je suis son rayon de soleil !!

Si il a entendu que j'étais présente en train de nourrir Missi et Baloo il hurle jusqu'à ce que j'arrive vers lui ..




Pour ma part, je dois vraiment freiner car il est préconisé que je subisse une nouvelle intervention à Mondor . Je ne veux vraiment pas .. car ils ne mangeront pas..Gizmo c'est plus que certain ... Missi ne se laisse approcher de personne toujours dehors elle ne s'approche qu'en ma présence et si autre personne elle part en courant même le ventre vide ..

Baloo j'ai très peur , car il tentera d'entrer se cacher mais avec le chien ...



 Missi heureuse de pouvoir manger un peu .. elle entend ma vieille voiture .. et vient si pas de croc blanc dans les parages ..

   Baloo lui aussi enfermé  ..  :Frown:  .. il est plein d'amour !! Fan des caresses à se tortiller de tous les côtés  :Smile:  


  Petit coeur qui voit maman et qui doit absolument être pris dans mes bras .  ::   c'est des yeux plein d'amour hein ???? ::  

Deux ans bientôt petit coeur que tu es entré dans ma vie ... 1 premier post avait été fait pour l'aider via une asso en oct et finalement à mon nom en nov . 
Mais petit coeur est entré dans ma vue en avril-mai quand mon père a été hospitalisé en urgence ... Gizmo est venu sur mes genoux mais que de péripéties avant de parvenir à l'amener chez le vétérinaire pour au final apprendre qu'il était identifié et que ses " propriétaires " n'ont jamais répondu aux appels ni messages sur le répondeur ...

Alors vous voyez le début de mon message , et bien J'adore quand il me FAIT MENTIR dans ce sens , Regardé :

 OUI OUI IL A MANGÉ LA GELÉE D'UN SACHET ET UN PEU DE MOUSSE GOLD .. JE NE TIENS PAS L'ASSIETTE JUSTE POUR LA PHOTO ET FAUT RESTER COLLER À LUI  :: 




Voilà Chipie .. chienne abandonnée recueillie par ma belle soeur ... qui au final l'abandonne à son tour en se séparant ... bref .. on ne voit pas car je suis partie vérifier que la porte était bien fermée .. Chipie à un regard très triste  

 on ne peut pas voir sur cette photo.. 
Le 28 mars elle a mordu mon frère a l'oeil .. on a eu très peur ..  je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer pourquoi ... Oui elle attaque des qu'elle voit un chat ou un oiseau .. mais là je ne comprend vraiment pas ce qu'il a pu se passer .. je n'étais pas présente .. 

Voilà pour les nouvelles .. j'essaierai de prendre de belles photos dimanche si je ne tombe pas de sommeil et je viendrai les poster .

----------


## MarieSue

Pas facile la cohabitation…
Il n’y a vraiment personne de fiable pour prendre le relai pendant que tu serais soignée ? Ou alors carrément un endroit ailleurs ou aller en attendant avec les 2 chats. Missi et Croc blanc semblent pouvoir se passer de toi quelques jours.
Profite bien de ton dimanche. Caresses aux loulous.

----------


## catrina

Il me demande à manger et câlins câlins câlins, depuis 4h du mat et au final il accepte de manger à 6h40!! Heureusement que je ne travaille pas auj . Après il devait se dire maman debout c'est le seul moment où tu me laisse un peu sortir de la chambre !! 

Baloo a mangé un peu de terrine et il a voulu sortir . 





  câlins câlins câlins brossage .. par contre j'arrive à peine à nettoyer sa bouche .. il ne veut pas et à bcp de mimiques ..

Gizmo je nettoies sa bouche enfin tout le contour avec de la bave et son petit corps avec les poils colles par la bave .. 

Ils sont trop câlinou  :Smile:   ::  

Missi n'est pas là.. jsuis sortie trois fois ..

MarieSue je vous réponds après  :Smile:  
Je ne reçois pas de notifications et hier j'étais à l'ouest .

----------


## catrina

MarieSue,

Je vous réponds maintenant avant d'oublier.
Déjà,  Merci de vous soucier de la petit famille  :Smile:  
Liola, j'avais répondu à ton mp mais j'étais dans les transports donc je ne sais pas si il est bien parti. ( jsuis toujours sur mon petit tel, jvais regarder après dans éléments envoyés )

Si je viens à me refaire opérer, même si je signe les décharges pour sortir avant ( vu l'emplacement je devrais rester alitée) . Là dernière fois en 2016 , là où j'ai vu les 16 chats sans compter compter Gizmo et Baloo à Vaux le penil, j'ai vraiment galeré à tenter de les sociabiliser pour les sortir de la rue. En gros je ne pourrais plus vraiment me mouvoir.

Biensûr j'ai penser à chez moi mais c'est au 4ème sans ascenseur.. et j'ai pensé à ma cousine mais Gizmo n'accepte pas de manger si ça n'est pas moi qui lui donne et en insistant et vlà les horaires !!


Baloo et lui se côtoyaient plus ou moins puisque les deux se sont connus dehors quand je nourrissais Missi.. Gizmo s'approchait le reniflait mais Baloo n'apprécie pas trop .( je ne veux pas qu'ils se battent .. devant moi ça n'était pas le cas mais les grognements étaient là. .

Auj il ne se côtoient pas puisque Baloo est en bas et Baloo dans la chambre ( on a passer bcp de nuits dans le garage avant que je puisse monter Gizmo dans la chambre ) . Quand j'avais confié Gizmo a l'association c'est parce que j'étais consciente que je ne pouvais pas adopter d'animaux trop de risque d'être hospitalisée.

Ça m'a fendu le coeur de leur confier, et les nuits qui ont suivi je pleurais comme ça d'un coup .. à me demander si lui dormait et si tout allait bien ... comment je me suis attachée à ce petit coeur très rapidement face à sa détresse. .


Mais bon, partant de se principe on ne fait plus rien dans la vie et il peut arriver quelque chose à n'importe qui quelque soit l'âge .

Suite à nos retrouvailles , j'ai vraiment pensé qu'il allait mourir!!

Merci de te battre mon coeur !!


Par contre, je pensais qu'avec le temps Gizmo accepterait de se nourrir seul .. Gizmo et Baloo vivent à l'affect .. ( j'sais pas si c'est compréhensible )


Après, à tellement vouloir qu'il ai mangé avant que je ne parte toute la journée .. je les ai peut être mal habitué surtout pour Gizmo .


Baloo et Gizmo sont très attachés à moi, je crois et tous deux veulent l'attention et les câlins exclusif .. Même si je peux fermer une porte ( sans clé ) a l'appart, Gizmo sait les ouvrir !! Au pire, je met une serrure mais 4 étages je n'y arriverai pas, rien que 5 simples marches c'est une torture .


Nouveau lieu sans contact, j'ai peur qu'ils pensent abandon . Et Missi qui va la nourrir?? .. Croc Blanc est à une voisine plus bas, je le vois bcp moins depuis qu'il y a la chienne .


Bcp de questions que je me pose .. pour l'instant je repousse .. et refuse toute intervention .. le 8 août je revois le professeur et chirurgien .. entre temps j'ai des rdv .. on verra bien .


A tout " problème " il y a une solution , ou alors c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème  :Smile: 


Et même si avec les horaires- la fatigue les soins ... l'ambiance ...c'est épuisant .. vous ne pouvez pas imagiber TOUT L'AMOUR que je reçois ..


ILS SONT MALADES ET ÂGÉS ET À MES YEUX SE SONT TOUS DES BÉBÉS . Un regard plein d'affection des câlins et hop les batteries repartent  :Smile:

----------


## catrina



----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Gizmo n'a rien mangé avant que je ne parte ... 5 assiettes sont à sa disposition .. mais rien .  :Frown: 

Baloo a mangé mais il a voulu sortir quand je suis partie à 6h30 ( oui plus tard ) et comme à son habitude il va vouloir rentrer se cacher mais je ne serais pas là. . 

Missi pas présente .. Et bcp de cris de bagarre entre 5h et 6h et quelques ... 

Je ne voulais pas partir travailler mais pas trop le choix .. je pense à eux et je me dis qu'il faut qu'ils tiennent jusqu'à ce soir .. 
Gizmo je n'arrive plus du tout à lui donner le démi cachet de dermipred et il ne bois plus l'eau avec le propolis ... Grand moment de solitude ..

----------


## catrina

Ils ont mangé. .  :: 

Bon pas énorme mais ils ont mangé ! !


Et les trois m'ont crié dessus chacun leur tour !! Baloo m'a accueilli le premier à cacher rapidement à l'intérieur avant que le chien ne vienne .. câlin nourriture ...


J'ai cherché Missi ( qui vient normalement avec le bruit de ma voiture mais qui n'était pas là )


Gizmo m'ayant entendu hurlait .. il a mangé un peu mais voulait surtout bcp de câlins .. je suis redescendue cherché Missi qui est arrivée en hurlant  :Smile:  câlins aussi la petite puce peureuse au moindre bruit ..et miam miam ... Remonter car Gizmo hurlait et re câlin ..


Redescendue faire câlin à Baloo mais pas longtemps car Gizmo hurlait ...


Bref beaucoup de hurlements et des câlins et tout le monde a mangé et est caché. . Enfin Missi part je ne sais où ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## catrina



----------


## catrina

Ça continue depuis 3h30 il a faim et rien à faire jusque 6h30  :Frown:  là je ne sais plus quoi penser , ni faire ... si le seul moyen qu'il mange est que je reste collé à lui 24/24 h c plus que compliqué. . Oui il a toujours ses filaines mimiques ... et je n'arrive plus à lui donner le dermipred .. dimanche et lundi il a mangé plusieurs fois dans la journée et en ma présence ... Oui il en a plus que marre d'être enfermé c'est certain ... et son moral doit énormément jouer ... mais punaise lui et son petit regard à avoir faim .. Baloo qui me regarde tout tristounet quand je pars .. et Missi qui n'était pas là .. punaise la nuit ppur bcp de monde ou le matin pour moi c'est de plus en plus dur de partir ..surtout les sachant le ventre vide .. Baloo à manger mais lui aussi veut plein d'attention rien que pour lui et un foyer .. Missi je ne sais pas ce qu'elle veut sûrement continuer sa vie de chat errant des fois j'en doute quand elle reste proche de moi ... Gizmo plein d'amour veut que je sois à ses côtés non stop .. dès que la semaine de travaille reprend c'est un calvaire ... Le dimanche et le lundi quand je reste avec lui à limiter les rdv et à me reposer il est différent ..

----------


## catrina

http://www.micetto.com/conseil/Le-sy...t-chez-le-chat

C'est bien de ma faute  :Frown:

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,


Alors la chienne vient de partir, pour combien de temps , là est la question ?


Je pensais être soulagée un peu, je n'ai plus à fermer toutes les portes à clés derrière moi, pourtant Gizmo miaule à tue tête pour manger, Baloo et lui ont faim mais ont bcp de mal .. le nombre de sachets pots .. poisson ou viande hachée que je peux jeter ! Ce matin avant que je ne parte Gizmo a mangé un peu de sachet ( après en avoir ouvert 4 à 3h !! Un pot de mousse et du poisson et de la viande que de gâchis ! ! J'en laisse autant que j'ouvre juste avant de partir pour voir si il mange dans la journée on verra bien) mais bon il a mangé un peu , assez pour enfin faire un petit dodo et que je puisse partir sans qu'il hurle à tenter de me suivre.


Baloo a passé la nuit dehors !!! Il est maigrichon je trouve .. il est entré a tenté de manger un peu ..en partant il faisait un dodo et l'assiette était casi pleine  :Frown:  ... pas de Missi .. par contre, c Croc Blanc qui entre et se cache même quand il y avait encore Chipie la chienne et il attaque Baloo  :Frown: ...au même titre que Missi .. et Gizmo si il était lui aussi en bas .


Voilà pour les nouvelles ..






 

Vous savez que Baloo peut passer la journée dehors ( je ne sais pas à quelle heure il sort ) et quand je rentre il est là me crie dessus et court à la litière pour faire pipi et popo ? ?!!! J'y comprends rien .. OK pour moi il a été abandonné et connaissait la litière. . Mais de là a foncé faire ses besoins alors qu'il vient de dehors .. j'y comprends Rien .. et évidemment ça énerve ma mère alors que c'est moi qui ramasse tout .. mais bon c'est histoire de gueuler .. c quand même étrange Non ? Il veut montrer que c'est chez lui ??

----------


## MarieSue

On t'oublie pas Catrina. Juste on est loin. Comment ça va ?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour MarieSue,


Merci .. :: 

Il faut absolument que je trouve une personne proche de là où je suis pour accueillir Missi ( en partant de principe que je parvienne à l'attraper ) et Baloo. ( oui j'aimerais pouvoir garder un oeil sur eux.. être sûre que tout va bien. Aider la personne avec la nourriture que je prends avec mes tickets restos). Il faut une personne patiente et prête à leur donner bcp d'amour et d'attention.


Le repit ne fut que de courte durée en effet depuis mardi la chienne est de retour .. et hier soir elle a attaqué Gizmo  :Frown:  .

En rentrant hier soir, la porte n'était plus fermée alors que je nourrissais Missi et Baloo je vois Gizmo venir vers moi , je flippe totale, je le garde près de moi et attend que Missi ai mangé ( car si je m'éloigne elle ne mange pas et se fait attaquer par croc blanc) elle a filé suite à un bruit, je laisse Baloo essayer de manger dehors ( il a du mal selon les jours ) et je monte Gizmo dans la chambre que je ferme a clé, je vais préparer une premiere assiette ... je lui apporte il n'en veut pas .. apres un moment je décide d'aller lui chercher autre chose j'avais refermé la porte mais oublié de fermer à clé, je suis dans la cuisine et je vois la chienne arriver et foncer sur Gizmo qui lui aussi arrivait vers moi !!! (Gizmo ouvre les portes) . Comment j'ai eu peur !!!! J'ai crié, Gizmo a filé sous le lit ( la chambre est à côté de la cuisine ) je me suis interposée et mon père aussi (enfin lui ct par hasard il venait parce que j'ai crié) Dieu merci il n'a rien eu mais j'ai eu affreusement peur ..


Cette nuit comle presque toutes les nuits Baloo était dans le garage ya une petite pièce ou je l'enferme dans le garage et bah ce matin à 3h il était dans la pièce et tout était ouvert ( et j'aimerais me tromper mais je suis persuadée que c'est ma mère qui l'a laissé volontairement ouverte .. idem pour Gizmo quand je suis rentrée le soir , mais l'attaque avec la chienne c'est entièrement de MA faute , J'avais oublié de fermer la porte à clé derrière moi quand je suis allée chercher autre chose à manger !!


En tant normal, j'ai déjà peur qu'il puisse leur arriver quelque chose .. mais alors là je vous raconte pas ... et le dialogue est impossible avec ma mère .. mon père à qui je parle oubli bcp bcp bcp de choses (donc si c'est lui qui a laissé la porte ouverte de la pièce où est Baloo , c'est possible après tout .. ) mais je ne peux rien y faire .  :Frown:  et j'ai du mal à y croire et si je demande ce soir en rentrant on va me faire un speech sur les chats que j'ai pas à garder ... blablabla ....)


Ces derniers temps Gizmo a eu du dermipred .. Oui de la bave sur ses poils tous les jours et arrachage de gueule .. sinon c'est propolis dans l'eau .. mais pareil je jette plus qu'il n'en boit je pense .. et la petite fiole c'est que 10ml.


J'essaies de vous mettre des photos dimanche ou lundi. Et je prie que tout se passe bien .

Gizmo etait flippé. . Je n'avais de cesse de lui dire que si je l'enferme c'est parceque j'ai peur qu'il se fasse attaquer.. bah là le pauvre ça a été du concret  :Frown: 


Missi qui est noir, à son poil qui devient Roux .. la pauvre elle doit lutter tous les jours ... Tu parles d'une vie de galère à attendre que je rentre la nourrir .


Baloo est en demande de câlins .. un vrai bébé .. comme Gizmo ..


Le coup d'être dehors et de foncer faire ses besoins dans la litière , je ne me l'explique toujours pas . Quand j'arrive ." OUVRE LA PORTE VITE ! !! FAUT QUE J'AILLE AUX TOILETTES !! ÇA URGE , JE ME SUIS RETENU TOUTE LA JOURNÉE "

----------


## catrina

beau goss qui ne me laisse pas le prendre en photo et qui miaule depuis 2h30 du matin !! Il ne veut pas de ce que je lui donne . 

 Missi hier soir qui a le poil qui change de couleur .. toujours aussi peureuse au moindre bruit . 


 et Baloo hier soir .. hier soir je suis tombée de sommeil et à 2h30 je me suis aperçue qu'il n'était pas dedans  :Frown:  caché. .. je pense qu'il sera là vers 4h . 




  Il a l'air tristounet sur les photos !!! A pas comprendre pourquoi il doit manger dehors et ne peut pas aller jusqu'à sa litière .  :Frown:  

Jvais aller voir dans la rue si je le trouve .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

  une photo prise à l'instant sur mes genoux .. GIZMO le Casanova .. bientôt 13 ans le 15 août  ::   il est tout jeune en fait  :Smile:  en tout cas il a le comportement d'un bébé

----------


## catrina

4H Baloo est là  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

après nettoyage poils collés , yeux et bouche ... câlin câlins caresses de la gorge  :Smile:  la photo n'est pas belle mais bon ..

----------


## lyric64

Coucou Catrina,
Que ça fait plaisir de voir tout tes petits protégés si bien choyés, ils sont superbes, ils ont bien de la chance de t'avoir.
J'espère que tu trouveras une solution afin de t'aider un peu, et te permettre de te soulager un moment.
Je t'embrasse et te souhaite beaucoup de courage.
Câlins aux petits protégés ::

----------


## catrina

Merci lyric64  :: 

Comment va Marie Jo ? Et comment vont ses protégés ? Je suivais dans les transports mais tant mon portable que ma connexion fonctionnent très mal ( au bonheur la chance ) donc je ne peux plus trop suivre . La dernière nouvelle que tu m'avais donné par texto était très triste  :Frown:  j'espère qu'elle se porte bien malgré les coups durs .

----------


## jujulilas

Purée, quand on reprend le sujet de départ... Que de chemin parcourus et d'émotions !! Bravo pour GIZMO, Catrina. Il a eu bien de la chance dans son malheur, GIZMO, même s'il y a des hauts et des bas... Merci et respect  ::

----------


## catrina

Merci jujulilas  :Smile:  :: 



Oui le tout premier post, ou je ne pouvais pas conduire et vous aviez au tout tout début cherché une solution de covoiturage encore Merci ... bon, on n'avait pas trouvé, j'ai pris le volant avec les pansements et la boule au ventre en roulant à 2km/ heure pour aller chez le veto à Fontainebleau.. depuis il en a vu des vetos et subi des opérations à plusieurs endroits.

Le petit survivant  :Smile:  ::  plus de deux ans . Enfin, il a le même nom de famille que mois depuis novembre 2017 mais il est venu vers moi en mai quand mon père avait été hospitalisé d'urgence .


Il n'est pas tous les jours bien portant loin de là, mais il est bien vivant et pot de colle avec moi  :Smile:  .. quand il était très très très desydraté en novembre 2017 de memoire , après toutes les péripéties pour ne pas qu'il soit euthanasié, quand je l'ai fait hospitaliser en urgence, la veto me disait de ne pas avoir trop d'espoir , mais qu' elle avait l'impression que le petit coeur même à bout de force semblait vouloir se battre. (Il était différent, se cachait et miaulait non stop du moment où je l'ai récupéré jusqu'à rdv en urgence ).


Vous savez, même si les personnes ne font plus vraiment de messages sur son post, je vous remercie TOUS pour votre soutien. . Mon entourage me prenant pour une folle , à chaque fois, je venais m'exprimer sur le post comme pour vider mon sac avec des personnes qui peuvent me comprendre ..


Je ne sais pas si il est heureux .. en tout cas, il aurait pu être mon fils dans le sens ou il est encore plus "Chiant " que moi des fois  ::   :Smile:  il faut lui tenir l'assiette ( un peu moins qu'avant enfin ça dépend des jours,lui faire bcp de propositions avant qu'il en choisisse enfin une ( c parce que ça lui fait mal mais il est quand même super capricieux ).. si je suis présente et que je veux m'occuper des autres , ou repasser ou laver ... faire à manger .. bah euh IL FAUT TOUT STOPPER le prendre dans les bras lui faire plein de câlins et ouf il arrête de miauler et s'allonge à mes côtés en gardant un oeil sur ce que je fais ..( et surtout que je ne parte pas m'occuper des autres !! Lol )  UN COEUR SUR PATTES  :: dont je suis "l'esclave"  ::   :: 

Merci  :Smile:  

P.s : quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Tata Roukmoutt ? ? Vous savez si elle va bien ??

----------


## catrina

à l'instant sur moi .

  Missi la perle noire  :: 

 ça s'est quand je rentre du boulot, Baloo dehors attend avec impatience que j'ouvre la porte pour entrer et foncer à la litière  ::   ::  je ne comprends pas ..

  CASANOVA,  pas normal que je m'occupe des autres petits coeurs et pas que de lui !! Sur cette photo il me gueule dessus en fait  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour, 

Tout comme bcp d'entre nous, les petits coeurs ne supportent pas les grosses chaleurs .. Gizmo ne va pas fort .. et ayant été bloquée plusieurs jours dans le train,  je suis rentrée bien tard cette semaine épuisée et malade de rester pendant des heures bloquée dans le train en pleine chaleur .

Du coup, je n'ai passé que peu de temps avec les petits amours ... Gizmo s'arrache bcp la gueule  :Frown:  .. et ne mangeait que très très très peu ... avant que je ne parte travailler le matin ... retour des jours à 22h et les assiettes étaient pleines   :Frown:  .. bref semaine affreuse tant pour eux que pour moi .. 
Auj, je suis parvenue à lui donner le démi cachet de dermipred vers 2h du mat  ( je ne pense pas qu'il l'a recrache puisqu'il a mangé un peu vers 7h et vers 16h encore un peu avec bcp de difficultés. . Il bave énormément .. 

Aujourd'hui je peux m'occuper d'eux. . Là il fait dodo ... 

 



Baloo est caché dans le garage il fait dodo aussi .. lui même si il a du mal , il a bien mangé toute la semaine .

Missi est venue manger à 6h du matin .. 

Je les caresse avec un gant humide .. Gizmo n'aime pas du tout .. je sens qu'il a maigri .. Missi faut vraiment qu'elle soit concentrée sur ce qu'elle mange pour me laisser faire .. 

Et Baloo aujourd'hui je n'ai pas pu car il est caché dans un endroit que je ne peux accéder .. je le laisse faire dodo .. mais lui il aime bcp les gratt gratt avec le gant à picos. . Et les caresses avant le dodo ( quand il ne se cache pas ).

----------


## catrina

Missi est venue à 10h et est répartie ... des journées et nuits difficiles ces derniers jours avec les grosses chaleurs .. on a fermé les volets et fenêtres .. aujourd'hui les coeurs semblent aller bien ... ces derniers temps ils bavaient bcp .. aujourd'hui ça va ..

----------


## catrina

Ça n'était pas les positions .. ils ont bougé. . C'est journée DODO !! Ils font dodo avec des positions cocooning.. et moi  j'ai envie de les manger de BISOUS  ::

----------


## catrina

Missi n'est pas sur les photos ... 

Dans quelques jours 13 ans les petits coeurs  ::  !! Ne connaissant pas la date de naissance de Baloo et ayant croisée Missi un 15 août et l'anniversaire de Gizmo étant le 15 août .. 
Dans quelques jours les bébés auront 13 ans .. pour Missi la déesse Noire .. je pense qu'elle est bien plus jeune .. peut être 6 ou 8 ans enfin je n'en sais rien .

Gros bisous d'amours les petits coeurs capricieux dont je suis l'esclave  ::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,


Gizmo etait éteit aujourd'hui je nai pas pu aller travailler et il ne parvenait pas à manger .. Missi est venue en fin de journée, Croc Branc étant souvent présent c rare que je la vois le soir depuis quelques temps .. uniquement à 4h ou 5h voir 6h30 le matin ..


Gizmo est très jaloux de la présence de Baloo, il vit très mal sa presence .. normalement ils ne se côtoient pas ou très peu . .. et là, Oh surprise je nourrissais Missi c'était la fin du repas et j'ai vu que Missi avait encore faim du coup je suis allée chercher des croquettes et regarder qui a tenté de manger les croquettes !! Il a bcp bavé s'est battu avec sa bouche et les croquettes toutes éjectées plus loin avec plein de bave .. j'aime pas que sa bave aille partout .. Baloo ayant la même maladie ok mais Missi j'ai peur pour elle ..

----------


## catrina

Baloo pensif regardant Missi partir 



Gizmo a l'écart sous le banc sur lequel je vais m'assoir

----------


## catrina

Joyeux Anniversaire mon petit coeur  ::   :: 





Encore bcp d'autres à célébrer avec ceux que tu aimes . 1 er caprice du jour , Tu refuses que Baloo entre dans Ta chambre !! :

----------


## catrina

Joyeux anniversaire Ange Baloo .. amour de chat  ::   ::  trop PUDIQUE pour faire ses besoins dehors quand on prend l'air .. ( non non il faut foncer dedans faire ses besoins dans la litière !! )  ::  du jamais vu pour un chat qui vit dehors certainement abandonné depuis un moment . 

Je vous aime  ::  

On attend Missi

----------


## catrina

Bonzour les zens,  

Zai faim .. Ze demande a manger à ma maman depuis 3h du matin .. elle m'a netoyé ma bouche mais rien à faire zarrive pas à manger aujourd'hui .. et là ze surveille parce que depuis que mes " grands parents" sont absents bah euh Baloo il fait comme chez lui et me vole TOUT ..il veut même monter sur MON lit avec MA maman .. Ze le laisse pas faire .. Zai pas peur de lui .. Même si il fait 2 fois ma taille .. 

Ze tire très très souvent ma langue avec de la bave et ma maman a chaque fois elle me nettoie même si je veux pas !!

----------


## catrina

Bonzour les zens ..


Z'ai été malade toute la nuit, Ze me suis arraché la gueule et z'avais l'impression de m'étouffer .. ma maman elle pense que j'ai avalé le demi cachet de dermipred vers 6h.. mais même moi jsuis pas sûr de l'avoir avalé. . Du coup, maman elle est trop fatiguée et elle n'est pas allée travaillé .. cette nuit elle m'a fait plein de calins et elle n arrerait pas de me dire :' a la premiere heure on va chez le vétérinaire '.. mais moi ze veux pas !! .. Là ze fais dodo .. peut être qu'elle va me laisser faire dodo et pas m'emmener ..

----------


## monloulou

catrina, une injection de cortisone lui conviendra peut-être mieux que les comprimés ça vous évitera de lui ouvrir la bouche douloureuse ? je n'ai plus en tête toute l'histoire précise de Gizmo faudra que je relise tout tranquillement  ::

----------


## Marlo

L.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour Monloulou et Marlo,

Je tente une réponse rapide mais dans le train donc à voir si il passe. 
Monloulou, en plus du calicivirus Gizmo est fiv +. J'évite au maximum les injections retards .. je lui nettoies la bouche avec du propolis que je mets également dans son eau de boisson. Pour les demi cachet je ne lui ouvre pas la gueule .. je lui mets à disposition plusieurs assiettes Poulet en tous petits morceaux , mousse Sheba ou mousseline Gold .. viande hachée ...sachets en tout genre .. mais il met du temps à se décider quand il se décide.. je commence par une assiette sI rien une autre .. et une autre ... si finalement il se lance je dois tenir l'assiette et m'armer de patience .. et j'incorpore le demi cachet dans aliment qu'il a choisi mais il est vrai que même écrasé il fait le tri  :Frown:  si je mélange dans la totalité de ce que je lui donne alors il ne mange Rien !! Si je mets le demi cachet dans une partie de viande hachée ou poulet sans l écrasé alors c quitte ou double .. ou il l'avale.. avec le morceau .. ou il fera partie des restes quelques soit la quantité. ( je commence par petit pour avoir plus de chance .. ) Après avoir mis plusieurs assiettes puisqu'il refuse ce que je lui donne au fur et à mesure .. la plupart du temps il revient au finale sur l'assiette de départ qu'il refusait .. je passe bcp de temps la nuit avant de partir prendre mon train .. c compliqué voilà depuis mai 2017 que j'ai fais sa rencontre .. bcp de vétérinaires pensaient qu'il allait mourir .. le petit coeur se bat .. mais cette satanée maladie ne part pas .. Baloo aussi bave bcp et rechigne de plus en plus son assiette  :Frown:  ..

----------


## catrina

Je tente de répondre ce soir en rentrant du travail.

----------


## MarieSue

Courage Catrina, et caresses aux loulous. Enfin le weekend, ils vont pouvoir t'avoir pour eux tous seuls.

----------


## Marlo

P.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour MarieSue et Marlo,


MarieSue j'aurais aimé que ce soit le cas mais mes parents sont revenus et mon "frère " avec la chienne qui attaque les chats aussi  :Frown:  . Donc je galère ...
Merci pour vos encouragements  ::  et oui c le week end .. alors pourquoi je suis debout à 3h du mat ???  :Smile: 

Marlo merci pour vos conseils !! J'applique déjà bcp d'entres eux .. mais Gizmo ne veut que très rarement les mousses .. je lui ouvre toujours un pot mais je jette vraiment bcp de nourriture..  :Frown: 

Par contre aucun des vetos ne m'a parlé de cette boule anesthésiante !! C'est sans danger ? Ça anesthésie uniquement sa bouche pour qu'il puisse manger ? Gizmo est atteint de la gorge le palais les parois la langue bref la totale !! ( et Baloo ça semble identique  :Frown:  .. Gizmo a subi 3 interventions et n'a plus de dents .. Baloo il lui en reste 3 .. ils ont toujours une assiette avec des petites croquettes .. Gizmo tente des fois ( d'ailleurs c'est adorable car il prend sa papatte sort une ou deux croquettes et lechouille des fois il parvient à les avaler c là où je sais qu'il a bien pris son demi cachet de dermipred . Moi aussi je préfère " gérer "( enfin si on veut) avec les cachets plutôt que les injections 5 jours ou 3 semaines ( au départ il a eu plusieurs injections retards et les soit disantes de 3 semaines ne tenaient que sur très peu de jours .. en plus ça lui tue les reins alors je fais mon possible pour lui donner les demi cachets au moins tous les deux jours .. je galère avec mes horaires et la fatigue .. faut vraiment s'armer de patience . La seringue je ne peux pas .. je ne veux pas le gaver .. peur de lui faire mal .sans compter qu'il s'étouffe comme ça sans raison apparente alors l'alimenter ainsi non. je lui ai déjà administré du métacam ou autre avec la seringue ..( sans effet d'ailleurs ) mais pour la nourriture NON . Si vraiment il ne mange pas c direct veto ..

Pour le fait de se lechouiller, Gizmo ne se leschouille que très très très rarement .. c'est moi qui le lave et décolle sa bave et ses poils avec un gant humide .. une ou deux fois ça avait fonctionnété avec un tout petit peu de beurre mais ça ne fonctionne plus depuis un moment.


Gizmo aussi à des comportements très affectueux et particulier Baloo aussi d'ailleurs !! Il me regarde se met sur moi et je lui fais ses séances de massage .. la nuit il faut qu'il soit tout contre moi si je tourne il change de côté pour se blottir tout contre mon coeur . Hier soir en rentrant je m'occupais de mon père et Gizmo est arrivé en miaulant ( je m'étais déjà occupé de lui  :Smile:  ) Après m'avoir crié dessus en me regardant droit dans les yeux et ne pas comprendre que mon attention ne soit pas pour lui .. il s'est allongé sur mes genoux et mains .. du coup je ne pouvais plus faire ce que je faisais lol : " Voilà c comme ça maman c'est moi ta priorité et Personne d'autre !! T'es déjà partie toute la journée ça suffit !! "

Mais voilà après ça la chienne est arrivée donc là depuis 3 h je réorganise pour Baloo et Gizmo .. à refermer derrière moi ..les deux ne supportent pas d'être enfermé .. et pire Gizmo il faut une clé car il ouvre les portes!!!


Cette nuit il a mangé un peu de poulet .. il m'a fait croire qu'il voulait de la mousse a leschouillé un peu assez pour en mettre partout ( les douleurs et gênes dans la bouche le font en mettre partout avec de la bave .. ) et là Monsieur fais un gros dodo .

Oups j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait le flash ..  ::  je l'ai dérangé

----------


## Marlo

L.

----------


## catrina

Marlo?? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les messages sont supprimés ? Mais bon ... 

Gizmo mange peu mais mange Dieu Merci ..

----------


## catrina

Quand je fais au mieux pour passer un peu de temps avec lui enfermé. . . Maintenant DODO sur maman ..

----------


## Patiline

Bonjour catrina même si je ne vousai pas donné de nouvelles depuis longtemps je suis régulièrement la saga gizmo je vois qu il est tjs aussi bien chouchouter et vous tjs aussi déterminée je me désole que cette maladie ne se soigne pas malgré tous vos efforts mais le principal est que petit pépé gizmo soit heureux avec vous et vos autres bébés aussi je ne vous oublie pas et vous souhaite beaucoup d amour en retour pour votre dévouement envers vos compagnons de vie

----------


## catrina



----------


## catrina



----------


## catrina

Merci de prendre des nouvelles Patiline .. j'avais fais un message et apparemment il n'est pas passé. . 

Compliqué.. OUI déterminée mais épuisée ... 

Maladie de M ....!!! 

Missi n'a pas mangé depuis vendredi soir !! Elle n'était pas là hier matin avant que je ne parte travailler ni le soir .. ni ce matin et j'ai tourné dans la rue...

Gizmo et Baloo ont mangé qu'un tout petit peu .. cette semaine ct casi tous les jours !! Mais les semaines précédentes il y a eu des jours ou ils semblaient tous les trois aller bien .. 

Les petits bébés garçons sont très très câlins .. Missi la petite puce est vraiment très craintive .. mais elle peut se frotter à moi et demander des caresses même après avoir mangé. . Par contre à tout moment elle peut griffer .. enfin ça fait longtemps qu'elle ne l a pas fait mais pour l'avoir vécu je reste sur mes gardes ... c'est une petite poupée qui n'a pas compris qu'elle serait mieux au chaud .. mais bon avec la chienne impossible de tenter .. Même avec le froid qui arrive ... cette nuit ça allait niveau température .. mais il y a eu plusieurs nuits froides c derniers temps ...

Des photos de cette nuit ( pas sublimes mais bon ... ) sont pages precedentes)

Dans le messages qui n'est pas passé,  je disais entre autre que je ne suis pas parvenue à me levée à 3h ce matin .. Gizmo a tenté à plusieurs reprises de me faire lever avec ses patounes sur le visage ... ( enfin c griffes lol, faut vraiment que je lui coupe elles sont bien pointues !!! ) bref j'ai regardé la montre et je pensais avoir vu 4h ben euh  c'était plus 5h en fait lol .. ) donc là bien qu'il n'ai pas vraiment bcp mangé. . Bébé fait un gros dodo .. 





J'ai envie de le manger de bisous ..  :: 

Toujours pas de Missi .. J'ai tourné à nouveau un bon moment mais croc blanc est là et il n'a pas du tout peur de moi ! ! Enfin pas assez pour s'éloigner ..  :Frown:

----------


## lyric64

Coucou Catrina,
Merci pour les nouvelles de ton beau Guizmo  :: 
Courage à toi aussi..... bisous

----------


## MarieSue

Coucou, comment ça va ?

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Merci lyric64  :Smile:  comment va Marie Jo ? Et sa tribu ? 

Merci MarieSue de prendre des nouvelles .. je suis sur mon téléphone qui ne fonctionne pas super bien .. pour le texte on va dire que c'est le même que mon dernier .. faut ajouter une grosse fatigue et les grèves des transports dont je pâtie du coup moins de temps à passer avec les petits coeurs .. on fait au mieux .. 

  photo bébé Gizmo a 3h du mat ... il en a marre d'être enfermé et ne me laisse pas dormir .. J'ai juste eu le temps de lui nettoyer la bouche ( et là c'est quand il me boude après le nettoyage  :Smile:  


  repas hier soir .. 

 Gizmo qui ne me laisse pas le temps de me poser en rentrant exténuée du boulot et surtout du temps de trajet hier pour rentrer ..

 câlin maman qui a juste eu le temps de s'assoir de 2nd  :Smile:  

 Gros bébé Baloo hier soir . 

 Ze veux mes câlins ! !



Et enfin, ma beauté,  ma perle noire .. trop souvent absente à l'appel ( toujours la présence de gros blanc qui l'empêche de s'approcher .. ) 





 

Photos de Missi hier soir.. ce matin encore bcp bcp bcp de rafales de vent
. Je ne la trouve pas .. il est 5h .. peut être dans la journée mais j'ai peur de tomber de sommeil ..

----------


## catrina

désolée je vois rien .. la photo du repas du soir et sûrement celle ci .. 

L'autre c'est les pots de propolis blanc sans alcool .. la ration pour 3 semaines un mois .. Là tout est vide presque .. je lui nettoies la bouche au réveil avant que je ne parte bosser et quand je reviens le soir .. et j'en mets aussi dans son eau de boisson .. il a toujours mal quand il commence à manger .. le temps de choisir l'assiette qui lui convient ...faut être super patiente .. et après une fois qu'il est lancé il faut que je sois tout proche de lui ou que je tienne l'assiette .. avec les bobos à la bouche .. il peut vous faire voltiger la nourriture partout .. des gros " morceau de salives sortent d'un coup de sa gorge . .. " enfin j'sais pas expliquer .. une fois expulsé il se lancera tant bien que mal avec bcp de mimiques .. c'est plus ou moins long selon les jours .. et des fois cette phase est inexistante  :Smile:  
!!

  n'ayant pas trouvé Missi , j'ai passé un peu de temps avec Baloo .. du coup , Gizmo me boude ? Oui ça a duré 10 secondes avant qu'il ne vienne sur son "matelas " euh c'est moi son matelas  :Smile:  je fais office d'esclave , de matelas .. enfin ils m'attribuent bcp de rôles .. qui peut se résumer en UN seul .. Maman ! ( je n'ai pas d'enfants) . ILS ME DONNENT BCP D'AMOUR ET D'INQUIETUDE ..

----------


## catrina

Bonjour , 

Des photos pour MarieSue:  




Gizmo  :: 

- "M' man, Ze crois que z'ai vu un oiseau .. z'peux sortir un peu" ? 
-non , mon bébé , il y a la chienne , c trop dangereux . 

Baloo  :: 



- M' man, z' suis patrac ... et ta voiture c'est vraiment une poubelle .. 
- oui mon bébé, je sais .. 
- on va au dodo , m' m'am ?



Missi  :: 

M' m'am , j'ai très peur de tout , froid et faim .. et Croc Blanc m'attaque tout le temps .. faut trouver une solution

----------


## catrina

Les photos ne sont pas d'aujourd'hui. . Aujourdhui il pleut et je ne suis pas rentrée encore.. toutes les photos ne passent pas 

..

Missi n'étais pas présente ce matin à 4h .. nI à 5h 30 ... et ce soit rafales de vent et pluie ... présence de Croc Blanc .. pas de Missi à l'appel ! ! 

Ça arrive de plus en plus souvent .. elle a trop peur Croc Blanc ( qui est censé avoir une maison , est là nuit et jour quelque soit le temps à réclamer  :Frown:  ... ) .. pauvre coeur .. et ce malgré qu'il attaque Missi et Baloo .. je ne comprends pas qu'il soit toujours là ... il a faim ... j'avais échangé avec sa maîtresse qui se dit de la PA (il a plusieurs mois maintenant peut être années)  ... sans commentaire ... Croc blanc est dominant et maigre IL EST LÀ JOUR ET NUIT .. je l'ai prouvé à sa maîtresse avec des photos à 3h 4h du mat quelque soit le temps et elle a le culot de dire qu'il dort à la maison !!! Quand ?? Puisque les jours ou je ne travaille pas il est également là en journée !!!

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour Catrina
Merci pour les nouvelles de ta tribu, il est superbe Gizmo  ::

----------


## catrina

:: 

Gizmo nous a quitté cette nuit .
Aidez son âme à partir en paix car j'en suis incapable .. je ne fais que pleurer.

Personne ne peut imaginer à quel point il était merveilleux et plein d'amour  ::  

C'est très égoïste de ma part, mais j'ai trop mal .. je serais incapable de répondre à des mp . Pas la force ni le courage ..

Pendant plus de 3 ans, il n'a eu de cesse de me donner de l'amour tout en se battant ( tous les vétérinaires étaient surpris par sa combativité ) ..
 Il est devenu aveugle en avril, une tumeur au dessus de l'oeil gauche il n'y voyait plus rien ( elle était sûrement déjà là et son Fiv+ a du se déclarer et tout à flanché )..il a mis quelques semaines et "accepter" la perte de la vue ( j'ai fais appel à une communication animal il y a 3 semaines .. et j'ai appris qu'il s'inquiétait bcp pour moi !! Qu'il ne veut pas que je pense qu'il  va m'abonner .. hier il a fini par être paralysé. . Nous devions retourner, chez le vétérinaire ce matin .. il n'a pas tenu et est parti dans mes bras à 4h30 . 

Il est encore dans mes bras ..
Aidez son âme en lui montrant le chemin .. que mes larmes ne l'empêchent pas de partir vers ce monde plein d'amour , sans souffrance et ou il retrouvera la vue.

Reposes en paix mon amour  et MERCI POUR TOUTE TA SAGESSE, TA PROTECTION ET TON AMOUR ENVERS MOI. 

Je t'aime tu restera toujours dans mon coeur !!

----------


## Nounoune

Quelle triste nouvelle ce matin  :: 

L'histoire de Gizmo nous a tous touchés, il faisait un peu partie de nos vies à travers les nouvelles que tu nous donnais catrina.

Depuis le début, tu n'as rien lâché pour lui. Tu t'es battue corps et âme pour le soigner et le protéger. Tu lui as donné énormément d'amour et réciproquement. Vous formiez un magnifique duo.

Tu peux être fière de tout ce que tu as fait pour lui depuis votre rencontre. Gizmo n'a manqué de rien auprès de toi.

Il s'est à présent envolé vers un autre monde, il a pris le pont de l'arc en ciel où il gambade heureux. Il veille sur toi. 

Nous connaissons tous cette vive douleur qu’est la perte de notre compagnon de vie, cet ami si cher à nos coeurs. Je te souhaite plein de courage dans cette épreuve. Garde en mémoire tous ces merveilleux moments passés ensemble. Soit forte, pour Ballo et Missi, et Croc blanc.

Repose en paix Gizmo  ::

----------


## MarieSue

Chère Catrina, je suis sure que ta très belle prière pour Gizmo est exhaussée. Lui et toi vous avez tissé un lien fait dor qui ne peut pas seffacer.
Il va te falloir encore beaucoup de courage ces prochains jours, et il est probable que des personnes autour de toi, sans être mal intentionnées, ne le comprennent tout simplement pas. Tu as bien fait décrire ici, où tout le monde peut comprendre et respectera ce par quoi tu es en train de passer. Nhésite pas à partager et/ou à répondre par mp si tu en ressens le besoin. Il ny a aucune gêne à ressentir la même peine que pour un être humain, vous avez tellement partagé tous les deux que cest tout à fait normal.
Je te propose la lecture de ce site qui ma beaucoup aidée lorsque jai perdu mes loulous, notamment sur la nécessité dun rituel :
https://www.psychologies.com/Planete...l-de-compagnie
C'est une bonne chose que tu as été là pour Gizmo jusquau bout. Il naurait pas été mieux dans le cabinet froid du vétérinaire que chez lui et dans tes bras.
Cest très dur pour le moment mais tu arriveras un jour à penser à lui avec seulement beaucoup de tendresse. 
On est tous avec toi.

----------


## GADYNETTE

repose en paix

----------


## myrtille12

Que c'est triste et douloureux de les perdre  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonsoir Catrina,

Que la petite âme de Gismo soit dans la paix et la  lumière.
C'est si difficile ces moments là, je les connais si bien.
Gismo est toujours près de vous, même si vous ne le voyez pas il est là avec tous les autres.

Courage à vous.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je ne sais trop quoi vous dire tant le départ d'un être cher est douloureux
Guizmo est au Paradis après que lui et vous aillez profiter de magnifiques moments pas faciles parfois Il aura été heureux à vos côtés Courage
Rip beau petit papy

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## Daysie433

:: *doux repos papy Gismo 
que ton ciel te soit aussi doux que ta vie chez Catrina que tu laisses dans un grand chagrin de t'avoir perdu, veille sur elle 
courage Catrina c'est si difficile à supporter le départ d'un de nos petits amours*  ::

----------


## lannguyen2020

ð¤

----------


## monloulou

Sincèrement désolée Catrina  ::   plein de courage  :: 
Repose en paix Gizmo, soit heureux là-haut et veille sur ta maman  ::

----------


## Ioko

::

----------


## Segusia52

> Il est encore dans mes bras ..
> Aidez son âme en lui montrant le chemin .. que mes larmes ne l'empêchent pas de partir vers ce monde plein d'amour , sans souffrance et ou il retrouvera la vue.


Catrina, vos larmes ne l'empêchent pas de partir, bien au contraire. C'est un fleuve, comprenez-vous, dont Gizmo est tout à la fois la source et l'estuaire sur quelque chose de plus vaste. Pour vous deux. Tant qu'il coulera en vous, par vous, vous vivrez ensemble. Alors pleurez, pleurez pour son bonheur. Ce sont vos caresses et vos mots d'amour les plus doux.

----------


## catrina

Bonjour à tous,

Une semaine déjà que Gizmo ( ange venu sur terre ) n'est plus parmi nous.

Un peu plus de 3 ans ensemble et ce furent des bcp de mois difficiles mais plein d'amour.

Il est venu alors que mon père allait " tombé" et être hospitalisé quelques jours plus tard , dans un état critique .

J'avais très peur et j'étais épuisée par mes propres soucis de santé et voilà que cette petite boule de poil plein d'amour est venu sur mes genoux sorti de nulle part alors que je que nourrissait Missi et Baloo ..

J'ai senti qu'il fallait que je m'assois avant de faire un malaise et il est arrivé dans un sale état un visage plus gros que son petit corps ... plein de croûtes noires et de bave.. des poils collés avec plein de parasites en tout genre .. ET UN REGARD DÉJÀ PLEIN D'AMOUR ..

Mon petit Gizmo est parti dans mes bras alors qu'il était paralysé et aveugle.

Du premier jour ensemble, jusqu'au dernier on se sera aimé très fort malgré l'environnement vraiment pas accueillant qu'il a choisi ..certainement pour me sentir aimé. .

C'était un petit chat merveilleux, câlin et très courageux qui aimait la vie.

C'était un chat comme il en existe des milliers sans doute, qui traînent dehors dans le même état que lui à son arrivée, et qui n'ont pas même la chance de finir sur quelques mois d'amour. 


Il n'y a pas de mots pour dire à quel point je suis anéantie. Mais il n'y a pas non plus assez de mots pour exprimer tout l'amour qu'il m'a apporté. 
Il n'y a pas que les chatons qui sont mignons, les chats malmenés par la vie ont aussi beaucoup, si ce n'est davantage, de choses à vous apprendre et à vous apporter. Gizmo etait à mes yeux à la fois un bébé et une vieille âme qui était là pour moi ..

Une musique ( dédié aux moments difficiles vécus par les familles en deuils suite au covid ) me touche .. on se retrouvera mon ANGE :

L'esclave dévouée de GIZMO ..SA MAMAN qui ne se remet pas de son départ ..

https://youtu.be/iRWOqkvwMwY


  le 9 mai, 9 jours avant le grand départ 

  le 26 mars

 le 23 mars

 le 23 février 

 le 12 janvier 



 23 février sur le coeur de maman 





  18 mai !! J'ai mal tu me manques !! JE T'AIME

----------


## monloulou

Gizmo a eu une belle vie remplie d'amour, ton petit ange sera toujours présent dans ton coeur. Courage Catrina, Missi et Baloo sont là pour apaiser un peu ta peine  ::

----------


## MarieSue

Bonjour Catrina,
Gizmo a eu une vie bien plus douce le temps quil a passé avec toi et ce malgré la maladie.
Il a une très jolie tombe bien fleurie. Merci pour ce partage, jy mets aussi en pensée un tendre pétale de rose.
Tu vas doucement remonter la pente, cest ce que Gizmo veut pour toi.

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## catrina

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos messages, j'ai les yeux plein de larmes en les lisant comme bcp de moments où les larmes montent .

Tu me manques mon ange ( beaucoup de plumes sur ma route, ton visage sur des murets .. les nuages .. ).

Demain, c'est ton anniversaire mon coeur , je n'oublies pas .. tu me manques énormément .. 
J'espère que tu es heureux là où tu es , et que tu ressens tout l'amour que je te porte , il ne partira pas . :: 



Je t'aime mon bébé

----------


## Erik

Puisse ton âme reposer en Paix petit Gizmo et veiller sur ta maman.

----------


## Patricia45

Bien triste pour toi et pour Gizmo.
Tu ne pouvais pas faire plus pour lui Catrina, tu lui as tout donné.
Je crois moi aussi qu'un jour tu le retrouveras de l'autre côté.
Les animaux aussi ont droit au Paradis.
Je pense bien à toi et t'envoie plein de bonnes ondes pour apaiser ta peine.

----------


## catrina

Un an .. le 18 à 4h du matin ...  :: 

Je t'aime mon bébé. J'espère que tu es heureux là où tu es .

----------


## lyric64

Une énorme  pensée pour toi et ton bébé Gizmo  ::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Même un an après, on est toujours le jour de leur départ ... 
Courage à vous et amitiés.

----------


## aurore27

Gizmo est dans ton coeur pour toujours et à jamais. Courage Catrina. ::

----------

